# MI presento



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

ciao a tutti, sono Valentina , ho 55 anni, divorziata.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

benvenuta, come mai da queste parti?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2020)

Ciao Valentina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Giugno 2020)

Ciao ben approdata...


----------



## Martes (25 Giugno 2020)

Benvenuta


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

Sembra quei gruppi degli alcolisti anonimi. 

Ciao Valentina.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Sono approdata qui tempo fa. Vi ho letto con più o meno frequenza . Oggi , in fase di cazzeggio, mi è venuta voglia di intervenire e mi sono presentata. Per risparmiarvi alcune domande vi ho già dato qualche risposta . Sono divorziata da diversi anni e ho 2 figli oramai grandi.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

direi che manca l'elemento principale:  tradita, traditrice, amante, facocera o libera pensatrice?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

insomma traditrice pentita


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio.


Ma pensa un po'!! Proprio stronzo, tuo marito, eh?


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

non tutti appena scoperto il tradimento chiedono il divorzio, dovresti averlo capito dopo tanti mesi qui


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma pensa un po'!! Proprio stronzo, tuo marito, eh?


Guarda che non mi giustifico e neppure accuso anzi....ho solo descritto quello che successe. Certe interpretazioni personali fatte sulla base del tuo vissuto sono tue non mie.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Ma oltre al tuo tradimento ...avevate altri problemi?la tua è stata proprio una storia extra?


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Immagino sia divorziata da un pó..

Come mai non ti sei “rifatta una vita”?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Si sono anni che sono divorziata . La mia avventura extra fu l impulso di allora. Ci sposammo giovani , avevo avuto solo lui in modo intimo. Dopo anni e 2 figli mi vedevo insoddisfatta di tutto. Conobbi un uomo e fui corteggiata e desiderata per la prima volta da un altro. Sapevo cosa rischiavo e sapevo che amavo mio marito e nessun altro come compagno di vita , ma l' eccitazione dell' essere corteggiata e desiderata anche in modo più esplicito e meno dolce non mi fece fermare . Quando fui scoperta il risveglio fu come uno schiaffo. Dolorosissimo fu vedere la sofferenza in faccia a mio marito, quella fu la cosa più dolorosa. Dopo il divorzio qualche avventura l ho avuta ma non sono più riuscita ad essere progettuale . Forse i buoni rapporti con mio marito e la sua nuova compagna non hanno aiutato. Avrei dovuto staccarmi ma , anche in questo modo, mi piace la sua compagnia.


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non tutti appena scoperto il tradimento chiedono il divorzio, dovresti averlo capito dopo tanti mesi qui


Ma lo sapevo ancora prima di arrivare qui: non ho mica vissuto sulla luna, finora!

È che mi fa (sor)ridere il ribaltamento di prospettiva: la fedifraga che si sorprende e si sente traumatizzata (lei! ) quando, una volta scoperta, riceve il foglio di via.
Cosa pensava? Che il marito avrebbe brindato e le avrebbe proposto di partecipare agli amplessi in un afflato di youpornico cuckoldismo?

PS: ovviamente nessuna questione di genere: avrei fatto lo stesso commento a ruoli invertiti.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma lo sapevo ancora prima di arrivare qui: non ho mica vissuto sulla luna, finora!
> 
> È che mi fa (sor)ridere il ribaltamento di prospettiva: la fedifraga che si sorprende e si sente traumatizzata (lei! ) quando, una volta scoperta, riceve il foglio di via.
> Cosa pensava? Che il marito avrebbe brindato e le avrebbe proposto di partecipare agli amplessi in un afflato di youpornico cuckoldismo?
> ...


Probabilmente stai soffrendo ancora tantissimo e non sei lucido. Ti senti in competizione con il nuovo lui di tua moglie ?


----------



## patroclo (25 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma lo sapevo ancora prima di arrivare qui: non ho mica vissuto sulla luna, finora!
> 
> È che mi fa (sor)ridere il ribaltamento di prospettiva: la fedifraga che si sorprende e si sente traumatizzata (lei! ) quando, una volta scoperta, riceve il foglio di via.
> Cosa pensava? Che il marito avrebbe brindato e le avrebbe proposto di partecipare agli amplessi in un afflato di youpornico cuckoldismo?
> ...


In linea teorica hai ragione, nella pratica se si arriva al divorzio, sopratutto con due figli in ballo, si arriva dopo anni. Dal suo racconto sembra sia stato immediato e consequenziale, ma è una mia interpretazione.
O lui è stato uno dei pochi oppure ha preso la palla al balzo.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> In linea teorica hai ragione, nella pratica se si arriva al divorzio, sopratutto con due figli in ballo, si arriva dopo anni. Dal suo racconto sembra sia stato immediato e consequenziale, ma è una mia interpretazione.
> O lui è stato uno dei pochi oppure ha preso la palla al balzo.


Io ho riassunto. All' epoca il divorzio arrivava dopo anni . in questi anni abbiamo parlato, siamo stati in terapia, abbiamo anche provato dopo 4 anni e lui fuori di casa ad avere degli appuntamenti ma alla fine era cambiato tutto . Poi ha conosciuto questa donna, anzi ha incontrato questa donna perchè la conosceva già è la nipote di una mia amica .


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si sono anni che sono divorziata . La mia avventura extra fu l impulso di allora. Ci sposammo giovani , avevo avuto solo lui in modo intimo. Dopo anni e 2 figli mi vedevo insoddisfatta di tutto. Conobbi un uomo e fui corteggiata e desiderata per la prima volta da un altro. Sapevo cosa rischiavo e sapevo che amavo mio marito e nessun altro come compagno di vita , ma l' eccitazione dell' essere corteggiata e desiderata anche in modo più esplicito e meno dolce non mi fece fermare . Quando fui scoperta il risveglio fu come uno schiaffo. Dolorosissimo fu vedere la sofferenza in faccia a mio marito, quella fu la cosa più dolorosa. Dopo il divorzio qualche avventura l ho avuta ma non sono più riuscita ad essere progettuale . Forse i buoni rapporti con mio marito e la sua nuova compagna non hanno aiutato. Avrei dovuto staccarmi ma , anche in questo modo, mi piace la sua compagnia.


dopo quanto tempo il  tuo ex marito s'è risposato?



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Io ho riassunto. All' epoca il divorzio arrivava dopo anni . in questi anni abbiamo parlato, siamo stati in terapia, abbiamo anche provato dopo 4 anni e lui fuori di casa ad avere degli appuntamenti ma alla fine era cambiato tutto . Poi ha conosciuto questa donna, anzi ha incontrato questa donna perchè la conosceva già è la nipote di una mia amica .


quindi una donna nettamente più giovane di te?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo quanto tempo il  tuo ex marito s'è risposato?


13 anni che sono assieme, 11 che sono sposati . Io ho 55 anni , l ho tradito e fui scoperta che ne avevo 31. Sono passati 24 anni.....
Lei ha 42 anni e mio marito è mio coetaneo


----------



## patroclo (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 13 anni che sono assieme, 11 che sono sposati . Io ho 55 anni , l ho tradito e fui scoperta che ne avevo 31. Sono passati 24 anni.....
> Lei ha 42 anni e mio marito è mio coetaneo


Minchia!!! ....ne è passato di tempo


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si sono anni che sono divorziata . La mia avventura extra fu l impulso di allora. Ci sposammo giovani , avevo avuto solo lui in modo intimo. Dopo anni e 2 figli mi vedevo insoddisfatta di tutto. Conobbi un uomo e fui corteggiata e desiderata per la prima volta da un altro. Sapevo cosa rischiavo e sapevo che amavo mio marito e nessun altro come compagno di vita , ma l' eccitazione dell' essere corteggiata e desiderata anche in modo più esplicito e meno dolce non mi fece fermare . Quando fui scoperta il risveglio fu come uno schiaffo. Dolorosissimo fu vedere la sofferenza in faccia a mio marito, quella fu la cosa più dolorosa. Dopo il divorzio qualche avventura l ho avuta ma non sono più riuscita ad essere progettuale . Forse i buoni rapporti con mio marito e la sua nuova compagna non hanno aiutato. Avrei dovuto staccarmi ma , anche in questo modo, mi piace la sua compagnia.


Non è necessario essere progettuale, ma è importante stare bene.. trovare la dimensione più giusta per noi.
Anche trovare la persona, aiuta.. 
ma sembra proprio che tu non ti sia staccata dall'idea del tuo ex marito


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Probabilmente stai soffrendo ancora tantissimo e non sei lucido. Ti senti in competizione con il nuovo lui di tua moglie ?


Ritenta, sarai più fortunata.


----------



## patroclo (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Io ho riassunto. All' epoca il divorzio arrivava dopo anni . in questi anni abbiamo parlato, siamo stati in terapia, abbiamo anche provato dopo 4 anni e lui fuori di casa ad avere degli appuntamenti ma alla fine era cambiato tutto . Poi ha conosciuto questa donna, anzi ha incontrato questa donna perchè la conosceva già è la nipote di una mia amica .


Percorso lungo e faticoso, sopratutto se non ha portato ai risultati sperati


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è necessario essere progettuale, ma è importante stare bene.. trovare la dimensione più giusta per noi.
> Anche trovare la persona, aiuta..
> ma sembra proprio che tu non ti sia staccata dall'idea del tuo ex marito


Hai ragione ed è vero. Non abitiamo distanti e se c' è un problema è lui quello che chiamo. Sua moglie, se non fosse per le circostanze, sarebbe proprio una amica cara. Ho le mie amicizie, gioco a burraco , vado a farmi dei bei we al mare con amici e amiche ( covid permettendo) , ho una vita sociale. Ho iniziato a giocare a golf, non sto chiusa in casa....ma quando ho provato ad avere un rapporto con un uomo alla fine ne è sempre uscito sconfitto al confronto. Confronto che non è giusto fare me ne rendo conto.


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 13 anni che sono assieme, 11 che sono sposati . Io ho 55 anni , l ho tradito e fui scoperta che ne avevo 31. Sono passati 24 anni.....
> Lei ha 42 anni e mio marito è mio coetaneo


Facendo due conti della serva, hai tradito tuo marito in pieno periodo riproduttivo. 

Se è lecito, cosa ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito mentre programmavate di spargere il vostro DNA su questa terra?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Percorso lungo e faticoso, sopratutto se non ha portato ai risultati sperati


Non sono stata 24 anni ad aspettarlo. Alla fine me ne sono fatta una ragione e vivo la mia vita.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Facendo due conti della serva, hai tradito tuo marito in pieno periodo riproduttivo.
> 
> Se è lecito, cosa ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito mentre programmavate di spargere il vostro DNA su questa terra?


avevo già 2 figli.


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> avevo già 2 figli.


Sì, ma immagino che avessero qualche mese, all'epoca


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ed è vero. Non abitiamo distanti e se c' è un problema è lui quello che chiamo. Sua moglie, se non fosse per le circostanze, sarebbe proprio una amica cara. Ho le mie amicizie, gioco a burraco , vado a farmi dei bei we al mare con amici e amiche ( covid permettendo) , ho una vita sociale. Ho iniziato a giocare a golf, non sto chiusa in casa....ma quando ho provato ad avere un rapporto con un uomo alla fine ne è sempre uscito sconfitto al confronto. Confronto che non è giusto fare me ne rendo conto.


Sicura di aver rinunciato, dentro di te, a lui?
Di aver accettato che non sarete più una coppia?


----------



## patroclo (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non sono stata 24 anni ad aspettarlo. Alla fine me ne sono fatta una ragione e vivo la mia vita.


intendevo il periodo fino al divorzio, poi se sei qui a parlarne e dici di fare i confronti ancora con lui permettimi di dubitare


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sì, ma immagino che avessero qualche mese, all'epoca


Ha detto che ha fatto tutto molto giovane... non mi sorprenderebbe se avessero avuto "già" 8/9 anni.


----------



## Minas Tirith (25 Giugno 2020)

Dopo la scoperta lui provò a perdonarti? Tu gli raccontasti tutta la verità sulla tua relazione o lui non ne volle sapere più nulla?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sicura di aver rinunciato, dentro di te, a lui?
> Di aver accettato che non sarete più una coppia?


è difficile affermare il contrario.. Ho avuto negli anni delle frequentazioni più o meno coinvolgenti ma ad essere sincera non ho più fatto l amore . La sessualità , pur piacevole , è diventata un obbligo .


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ha detto che ha fatto tutto molto giovane... non mi sorprenderebbe se avessero avuto "già" 8/9 anni.


Mi sono sposata a 21 anni e mezzo, innamorata pazza . Dopo pochi mesi ero incinta di Federico.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta lui provò a perdonarti? Tu gli raccontasti tutta la verità sulla tua relazione o lui non ne volle sapere più nulla?


Ci abbiamo provato


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 13 anni che sono assieme, 11 che sono sposati . Io ho 55 anni , l ho tradito e fui scoperta che ne avevo 31. Sono passati 24 anni.....
> Lei ha 42 anni e mio marito è mio coetaneo


quindi tuo marito all'epoca era un uomo quarantenne e lei aveva nemmeno 30 anni.   senza offesa, ma in effetti ha fatto lui il colpo.

ma non per il fatto di averne trovato una tanto più giovane di te, ma proprio perchè ha potuto riavere una famiglia così come intuisco lui la volesse


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> è difficile affermare il contrario.. Ho avuto negli anni delle frequentazioni più o meno coinvolgenti ma ad essere sincera non ho più fatto l amore . La sessualità , pur piacevole , è diventata un obbligo .


E, secondo te, perchè è diventata un obbligo?
Leghi il sesso e il piacere sessuale all'amore o pensi sia una perdita di interesse che ha altre origini?


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E, secondo te, perchè è diventata un obbligo?
> Leghi il sesso e il piacere sessuale all'amore o pensi sia una perdita di interesse che ha altre origini?


Un obbligo piacevole. Esci con un uomo adulto ed è normale dopo un po' che si aspetti qualcosa. Sia chiaro mi piace scopare non mi sento violata. Ho fatto il primo passo a volte,ho preso l' iniziativa ed è stato bello vedere l eccitazione nei suoi occhi. Però fare l amore è una altra cosa e l amore lo fai con chi ami. Le emozioni che hai nel sentirlo dentro di te ed abbracciarlo sono indescrivibili.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2020)

Benvenuta! 

la nostalgia nel vedere il tuo ex marito con la sua attuale compagna e la figlia, è assolutamente comprensibile 

Tieni anche presente che non è tutto oro ciò che luccica, e che si vede spesso solo la parte lucidata 

Quella immagine che vedi oggi in loro potrebbe essere molto somigliante a quella di te e tuo marito allora

Voglio dire che è un riferimento da prendere con le molle, anche se capisco che corrisponde a una immagine di un contesto che nel tuo presente è carente 

In 2 parole : la sua compagna di oggi potrebbe avere esattamente le tue stesse inquietudini di allora 

Solo che non si vedono


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> la nostalgia nel vedere il tuo ex marito con la sua attuale compagna e la figlia, è assolutamente comprensibile
> 
> ...


Spero proprio di no e che siano felici. Si sono messi assieme che lei aveva 29 anni, qualche fidanzato e una breve convivenza di 1 anni e mezzo terminata  . Io mi fidanzai con lui a 15 anni.......Non è una giustificazione la mia , ma comunque l' esperienza per affrontare un rapporto era molto diversa. Comunque spero siano felici e sembrano esserlo , anche per come si cercano sempre con lo sguardo.


----------



## abebis (25 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> la nostalgia nel vedere il tuo ex marito con la sua attuale compagna e la figlia, è assolutamente comprensibile
> 
> ...


Cos'è? Un tentativo di consolazione o che?

Boh.

In ogni caso, è un commento di una tristezza cosmica.


----------



## spleen (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Spero proprio di no e che siano felici. Si sono messi assieme che lei aveva 29 anni, qualche fidanzato e una breve convivenza di 1 anni e mezzo terminata  . Io mi fidanzai con lui a 15 anni.......Non è una giustificazione la mia , ma comunque l' esperienza per affrontare un rapporto era molto diversa. Comunque spero siano felici e sembrano esserlo , *anche per come si cercano sempre con lo sguardo.*


Benvenuta. Dai l'impressione di una persona che ha subìto una sconfitta dalla vita ma che è pacificata. Una persona matura dopotutto, dato che non ho letto nessuna parola nè contro tuo marito nè contro la sua nuova compagna.
Se hai notato gli sguardi significa che sei sensibile e accorta, la questione degli sguardi non tutti sono capaci di vederla.
Credo che tu stia ancora provando amore per lui, al punto di accettare che lui sia felice con una che non sei tu.
Ed è bello questo, dopotutto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2020)

@valentina.65  io vedo verso il tuo ex marito un sentimento di “parentela“.
È un sentimento spesso svilito quando si sviluppa in una coppia, quando implica una mancanza di desiderio, ma costituisce comunque un legame molto forte.
Tu lo desideri ancora o hai nostalgia di ciò che hai provato in “un’altra vita“?
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una canzone che amo molto. Magari non la conosci.





Testo
Io racconterò la storia di noi due come un vangelo
Io ti ruberò ogni giorno e ti porterò nel posto più vicino al cielo
Come sopra un avamposto, sull'eternità, sulla vita che sarà
E sarà a qualunque costo la mia sola volontà
Io ti costruirò una casa e poi ti servirò come un altare
Io t'insegnerò ad andare come vanno via gli uccelli
Più ridosso al mare a un incendio di capelli
Nell'immensità di quel tempo che sarà e saremo
Ancora quelli di un'età che non ha età
Io, te e quel nostro bene, tutti e tre ci teniamo insieme
Ora e qui e non basterà così neanche un'altra vita
Io, te e quel nostro bene
Tutti e tre che ridiamo insieme
Ora e qui e da sempre siamo stati chissà chi in un'altra vita
Io farò della mia anima lo scrigno per la tua bellezza
Io mi prenderò le pene nel sopolcro del mio petto
Dentro una carezza, nel miracolo di un tetto nella
Luminosità di un domani che sarà e sarai passione,
Affetto e strada che non finirà
Io, te e quel nostro bene
Tutti e tre che corriamo insieme
Ora e qui, come in volo, fino lì sopra un'altra vita
Io, te e quel nostro bene
Tutti e tre che giuriamo insieme ora e qui
E poi sempre l'unica promessa di e per un'altra vita
Ma il tempo ebbe fretta e scappò via
La gioia crebbe su un dolore sola e con poca allegria
Che ti scalda le ossa del cuore
Ma che cosa è mai successo a noi
Tu mi guardavi e non capivi e che puoi farci
Se gli dei dell'amore son stati cattivi
Come me e te e quel nostro bene e tutti e tre ci lasciamo insieme
Ora e qui ci andrà forse meglio sì in un'altra vita
Allora un dì e per sempre ci ritroveremo lì in un'altra vita


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui.


----------



## spleen (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui.


Come scoprì il tuo tradimento?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> è difficile affermare il contrario.. Ho avuto negli anni delle frequentazioni più o meno coinvolgenti ma ad essere sincera non ho più fatto l amore . La sessualità , pur piacevole , è diventata un obbligo .


E invece come era la sessualità mentre tradivi?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui.


Tutto ciò che scrivi lo capisco benissimo. E il dolore che trasuda dopo 24 anni dovrebbe fare da monito ai tanti che dicono ma si, se si sta bene cosa costa farsi un giretto di giostra fuori casa. Penso che tu soffra anche perché alla fine ti sei rovinata da sola.. devi avere un senso di colpa come un macigno


----------



## Lara3 (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui.


Hai avuto un uomo che a distanza di anni ami ancora e a distanza di anni ha lasciato gravato nel tuo cuore il suo nome. Nessuno dopo di lui ha meritato i tuoi sentimenti. Peccato che l’hai perso, deve essere un uomo che vale molto. Vero che troppo spesso ci si rende conto del valore di una persona solamente dopo averla persa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati *sul bus per andare a scuola*. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi *giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui*.


Sei certa di non amare ancora la te che ha avuto locca di vivere quell’amore?


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma lo sapevo ancora prima di arrivare qui: non ho mica vissuto sulla luna, finora!
> 
> È che mi fa (sor)ridere il ribaltamento di prospettiva: la fedifraga che si sorprende e si sente traumatizzata (lei! ) quando, una volta scoperta, riceve il foglio di via.
> Cosa pensava? Che il marito avrebbe brindato e le avrebbe proposto di partecipare agli amplessi in un afflato di youpornico cuckoldismo?
> ...


Sperava nel perdono.
Come tutti.
Dovresti avere ormai capito che chi tradisce non mette MAI in conto di mettere a rischio il proprio matrimonio.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ed è vero. Non abitiamo distanti e se c' è un problema è lui quello che chiamo. Sua moglie, se non fosse per le circostanze, sarebbe proprio una amica cara. Ho le mie amicizie, gioco a burraco , vado a farmi dei bei we al mare con amici e amiche ( covid permettendo) , ho una vita sociale. Ho iniziato a giocare a golf, non sto chiusa in casa....ma quando ho provato ad avere un rapporto con un uomo alla fine ne è sempre uscito sconfitto al confronto. Confronto che non è giusto fare me ne rendo conto.


Lo facciamo tutti, alla fine.
Ed è difficile competere con chi ci ha visti a 20 anni, con l'intensità dei sentimenti di quegli anni, con le esperienze condivise, irripetibili.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento... Lui è lui.


Sono assolutamente convinto che non si ami mai più di una o due volta nella vita.


----------



## Lenny (26 Giugno 2020)

Credo tu sia fortunata, in fondo puoi vederlo, sentirlo, avete dei figli insieme che inevitabilmente lo terranno vicino a te. Poteva andare peggio. Quello che eravate, i 15 anni, i giri in vespa il tuo futuro marito con la divisa della naja che torna solo per un giorno per vederti, il matrimonio d'amore fatto da giovani, tutto questo non tornerà mai più. Il tuo tradimento, il tuo non stare bene, erano inevitabili, se ti ritrovassi di nuovo in quel periodo credo rifaresti le stesse scelte. Il "problema" sei tu e credo sia una scelta saggia essere rimasta sola, avresti fatto altri danni ad altre persone cercando di rifarti una vita perchè forse ci hai provato e ci sei anche riuscita per anni ma in fondo non è roba per te.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Cos'è? Un tentativo di consolazione o che?
> 
> Boh.
> 
> In ogni caso, è un commento di una tristezza cosmica.


Non volevo consolare, soltanto spiegare che prendere a riferimento e a modello una immagine, è fuorviante. 

A 12 anni venni invitato al compleanno di un mio compagno di classe, il più bravo della classe. 
Famiglia bellissima, ricchi, belli, felici.. 

Una villa in collina, il giardino dove si giocava a pallone, a un certo punto la madre (bella e elegante) scese giù da casa con un vassoio di pizzette, per la pausa 

Sembrava una reclame, che famiglia meravigliosa, mi dicevo 

Il padre professionista, gioviale e positivo, mi era venuto a prendere apposta con la Volvo, perché io non avevo modo ne mezzi per poter andare a quel compleanno 

Alla sera era o tutti andati via, ero rimasto solo io, in attesa di esser riaccompagnato dal padre (ero l'unico a non aver mezzi per tornare) 

C'era una enorme vasca con un pesce, nella casa, ricordo anche il nome di quel pesce, a un certo punto sentimmo da camera scoppiare una discussione violentissima tra marito e moglie e.. Boom

La vasca non c'era più. La stanza dove era, un lago, il pesce morto per terra in mezzo a acqua e vetri 

Ricordo la faccia del mio amico mentre lo guardava, per Terra, il suo pesce, sconsolatamente

Mi chiede di non dir nulla di quel che avevo visto, in classe. 

Fu un compleanno istruttivo, per me


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non volevo consolare, soltanto spiegare che prendere a riferimento e a modello una immagine, è fuorviante.
> 
> A 12 anni venni invitato al compleanno di un mio compagno di classe, il più bravo della classe.
> Famiglia bellissima, ricchi, belli, felici..
> ...


Anni fa fummo ospiti di una coppia che conoscevo dai tempi del liceo.
Noi vagamente litigarelli sempre, ritornammo con la convinzione di quanto loro fossero invece una bella coppia.
Carini, gentili, sempre cucciolosi e amorosi, teneri tra loro e sempre d'accordo su tutto, quando tra di noi invece era difficile anche scegliere un film per andare al cinema
Due settimane dopo ricevetti la prima mail da lei, a cui ne seguirono tante da parte di entrambi.
Si stavano separando.
Si sono separati, hanno avuto figli con altri.
Lei ancora rimpiange lui, anche se fu sua la decisione di lasciarlo.
Il secondo marito, ricchissimo, a letto fa un po' cagare. Dice.
Certo che le facciate son sempre e solo facciate.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sperava nel perdono.
> Come tutti.
> Dovresti avere ormai capito che chi tradisce non mette MAI in conto di mettere a rischio il proprio matrimonio.


Non sperava nel perdono: sperava di non essere mai beccata.

Se sperava nel perdono, era un'idiota, perché mettersi a tradire immaginando di essere perdonati se scoperti, vuol dire avere della persona che si ha a fianco la stessa considerazione che si può avere di un paramecio.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non sperava nel perdono: sperava di non essere mai beccata.
> 
> Se sperava nel perdono, era un'idiota, perché mettersi a tradire immaginando di essere perdonati se scoperti, vuol dire avere della persona che si ha a fianco la stessa considerazione che si può avere di un paramecio.


Te lo quoto.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non volevo consolare, soltanto spiegare che prendere a riferimento e a modello una immagine, è fuorviante.
> 
> A 12 anni venni invitato al compleanno di un mio compagno di classe, il più bravo della classe.
> Famiglia bellissima, ricchi, belli, felici..
> ...



Quindi visto che esiste la merda, lei si deve consolare del fatto che l'ex marito sembra felice senza di lei perché nonostante sembri felice in realtà potrebbe non esserlo perché potrebbe essere tutta una finzione?

Wow: la tristezza del commento si spinge anche oltre l'infinito...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa fummo ospiti di una coppia che conoscevo dai tempi del liceo.
> Noi vagamente litigarelli sempre, ritornammo con la convinzione di quanto loro fossero invece una bella coppia.
> Carini, gentili, sempre cucciolosi e amorosi, teneri tra loro e sempre d'accordo su tutto, quando tra di noi invece era difficile anche scegliere un film per andare al cinema
> Due settimane dopo ricevetti la prima mail da lei, a cui ne seguirono tante da parte di entrambi.
> ...


Certo, è così 

Poi chiaro che può esser tutto perfetto anche dentro, ma, come un palazzo, se vedo una bella facciata rifatta e perfetta, è semplicemente una bella facciata. 

Poi.. Bisogna vedere se dentro è tutto bello o è tutto marcio, ma di certo non è che compro la casa perchè ho visto solo la facciata


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quindi visto che esiste la merda, lei si deve consolare del fatto che l'ex marito sembra felice senza di lei perché nonostante sembri felice in realtà potrebbe non esserlo perché potrebbe essere tutta una finzione?
> 
> Wow: la tristezza del commento si spinge anche oltre l'infinito...


Ti faccio notare che il termine consolare e il termine tristezza continui a usarli tu.

E ho già scritto prima che il senso del mio intervento non era quello di consolare


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non sperava nel perdono: sperava di non essere mai beccata.
> 
> Se sperava nel perdono, era un'idiota, perché mettersi a tradire immaginando di essere perdonati se scoperti, vuol dire avere della persona che si ha a fianco la stessa considerazione che si può avere di un paramecio.


Ovvio. Ma quando sei già alla fase successiva, ovvero vieni beccato, di certo NON speri nella separazione, ma di essere perdonato.
Se ovviamente ci tieni a chi hai tradito.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio. Ma quando sei già alla fase successiva, ovvero vieni beccato, di certo NON speri nella separazione, ma di essere perdonato.
> Se ovviamente ci tieni a chi hai tradito.


Di certo sarebbe stato meglio “tenerci” prima.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quindi visto che esiste la merda, lei si deve consolare del fatto che l'ex marito sembra felice senza di lei perché nonostante sembri felice in realtà potrebbe non esserlo perché potrebbe essere tutta una finzione?
> 
> Wow: la tristezza del commento si spinge anche oltre l'infinito...


Mazza se sei acido.
Non ricordo la tua età, ma mi sembra tu sia molto giovane.
Avere 55 anni ti pone nei confronti della vita in maniera molto diversa.
Cominci a fare dei bilanci. Ma nel farli devi mettere i pesi giusti sul piatto.



Lostris ha detto:


> Di certo sarebbe stato meglio “tenerci” prima.


Anche questo è ovvio.
Poi, se accade... speri sempre nel contenimento dei danni.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, è così
> 
> Poi chiaro che può esser tutto perfetto anche dentro, ma, come un palazzo, se vedo una bella facciata rifatta e perfetta, è semplicemente una bella facciata.
> 
> Poi.. Bisogna vedere se dentro è tutto bello o è tutto marcio, ma di certo non è che compro la casa perchè ho visto solo la facciata


Io infatti penso a quella coppia di mia amici.
Lei, felicemente sposata, due figli, biondissimi, tanti soldi.
Una bella facciata.
Tanta apparenza.
Ma lo sapevo anche 20 anni fa.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io infatti penso a quella coppia di mia amici.
> Lei, felicemente sposata, due figli, biondissimi, tanti soldi.
> Una bella facciata.
> Tanta apparenza.
> Ma lo sapevo anche 20 anni fa.


È facciata  
Che parla solo di facciata, ma quel che ci sta dietro è tutto da vedere 

Mi stanno venendo in mente un sacco di episodi "scioccanti" ne dico solo un altro 

Un tipo che a vista si conosceva bene in città girava sempre vestito benissimo ultima. Moda, macchine diverse ogni 6 mesi

Io pensavo fosse straricco, da semore

Un giorno con un mio collega si incrocia, aveva un'auto che pareva un carro armato 

Il. Mio collaga ci parla 1 minuto, mostra di conoscerlo 

Come ci si avvia, io gli faccio : certo che tipo eh? Deve proprio esser pieno di soldi oh

E il. Mio collega, di rimando: "ma chi? Maurino?.. Te al suo cospetto sei un" signore "


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Cioè, fammi capire: tu potevi andare a scopare di nascosto ma tuo marito ti ha incontrata per strada col ganzo mentre chiacchieravate e basta e ti sei sentita in dovere di dirgli che con quello ci scopavi di nascosto?

No, dai... dimmi che sei un troll, per favore!


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire: tu potevi andare a scopare di nascosto ma tuo marito ti ha incontrata per strada col ganzo mentre chiacchieravate e basta e ti sei sentita in dovere di dirgli che con quello ci scopavi di nascosto?
> 
> No, dai... dimmi che sei un troll, per favore!


Magari ci sarà anche arrivata per gradi...
Non mi sembra tanto assurdo, come racconto.
Nel marito sarà nato il sospetto e lei si è sentita in dovere di non mentirgli.
Ho sentito più volte fare distinguo tra omissione e menzogna.
La prima è ampiamente più gestibile.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Tuo marito si è rifatto una vita, tu no.
Questo è il vero problema.
Del tuo amante che ne è stato?
Che cosa non ti convinceva invece degli altri uomini?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Ma saranno sicuramente felicissimi, e in questo momento staranno ballando la samba, ma il punto è che forse tu hai bisogno di saperli felici, perché questo in qualche modo alimenta qualcosa in te

Perché alla fin fine, in questo momento che stiano ballando la samba o si stiano prendendo a seggiolate nel groppone, la cosa dovrebbe essere del tutto indifferente per la TUA vita

Dovrebbe eh?


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma saranno sicuramente felicissimi, e in questo momento staranno ballando la samba, ma il punto è che forse tu hai bisogno di saperli felici, perché questo in qualche modo alimenta qualcosa in te
> 
> Perché alla fin fine, in questo momento che stiano ballando la samba o si stiano prendendo a seggiolate nel groppone, la cosa dovrebbe essere del tutto indifferente per la TUA vita
> 
> Dovrebbe eh?


Bene, grazie.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Bene, grazie.


Prego


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Allora la tua fu una vera e propria relazione extraconiugale, non un rapporto occasionale.
Se glielo hai detto poi significa che "volevi" più o meno consciamente che lui lo sapesse.
Il motivo lo sai solo tu in fondo, ma probabilmente volevi inconsciamente condividere con lui anche questo nuovo aspetto di te. Distruttivo della relazione finchè ti pare, ma vero, autentico.
Poi sarebbe pure interessante indagare sul motivo che seppur tanto amore ti spinse a tradirlo, quella forma di insoddisfazione di cui accennavi.
Perchè è pur vero che "nothing compares to you" ma qualcosa ti spinse a farlo.
Anche se onestamente dopo tanto tempo ogni considerazione lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora la tua fu una vera e propria relazione extraconiugale, non un rapporto occasionale.
> Se glielo hai detto poi significa che "volevi" più o meno consciamente che lui lo sapesse.
> Il motivo lo sai solo tu in fondo, ma probabilmente volevi inconsciamente condividere con lui anche questo nuovo aspetto di te. Distruttivo della relazione finchè ti pare, ma vero, autentico.
> Poi sarebbe pure interessante indagare sul motivo che seppur tanto amore ti spinse a tradirlo, quella forma di insoddisfazione di cui accennavi.
> ...


Quando si ha un buon rapporto con un coniuge lo si stima anche come amico, spesso il miglior amico.
Ingenuamente si può arrivare a pensare che possa comprenderci anche nel tradimento.


----------



## JON (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Brunetta io l amo ancora. Lo amo da quando ci siamo incontrati sul bus per andare a scuola. So che ho fatto un grosso errore ma non ho smesso di amarlo neppure allora. Ricordo ogni cosa di noi, devi giri in vespino, quando parti per il militare, il matrimonio, i bimbi e anche *il suo viso quando scopri' il mio tradimento*... Lui è lui.


Delusioni irrimediabili. La stima crolla all'istante, spesso resta il rispetto reciproco e la tua storia ne è un esempio. Dopodiché il processo di distacco è inevitabile, non è più una questione personale ma una perdita ineluttabile. Per questo paragonata al lutto.
Alla fine l'opportunità che tu hai tentato col tradimento lui l'ha avuta rifacendosi una vita.
Dietro i tradimenti spesso si cela anche incoscienza, il fondo di irrazionalità che li sorregge poi non lascia possibilità di accettazione. Non si tratta più di perdonare un errore, ma di accettare uno sproposito del quale si è vittime avvelenate.

Tuo marito comunque ha seguito un percorso coerente con la personalità che ne viene fuori dalle tue parole.
Com'è sorto il rapporto di lui con la nuova compagna?


----------



## Minas Tirith (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Pensando alla tua storia non posso che far tesoro della testimonianza che essa trasmette. Un unico, seppur grave, errore ti ha tolto la possibilità di condividere la vita con la persona che amavi ed ami tuttora. Un singolo errore è stato sufficiente a togliere alla tua vita qualcosa che ne ha segnato il corso. Scegliendo di dirgli la verità, non immaginavi che non avrebbe perdonato? Con che occhi guardi a te stessa di quei giorni?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questo è ovvio.
> Poi, se accade... speri sempre nel contenimento dei danni.


Accade perchè lo si fa accadere. 
Non ci metto percentuali che non conosco ma l'impressione è che in molti il tradimento inizi ben prima di incontrare l'amante. Ad un certo punto si sceglie di farsi l'amante. Che poi sia il collega di lavoro e possa apparire casuale, _un incrocio di sguardi_, _un caffè dove si condivide una relazione non proprio felice_, ma senza parlar chiaro, fuori dai denti, girandoci intorno.. si cerca e si coltiva una certa atmosfera che porterà al tradimento.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro. Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli.  Loro sono felici e lo sono veramente, li vedo, li frequento e parlo con loro.


Questo non ti fa pensare che forse anche per te potrebbe esserci un altro?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si ha un buon rapporto con un coniuge lo si stima anche come amico, spesso il miglior amico.
> Ingenuamente si può arrivare a pensare che possa comprenderci anche nel tradimento.


Infatti. È proprio l’intesa che fa illudere.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


avevi fatto trenta, potevi fare trentuno, anche perchè immagino che tu sapessi o almeno avresti dovuto sapere che lui non ti avrebbe perdonata.

certo che andare a giro con l'amante sapendo di poter essere visti da tuo marito, in effetti sarebbe da premio Oscar per la demenza, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


Quanto è durata la storia con l’amante?


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Accade perchè lo si fa accadere.
> Non ci metto percentuali che non conosco ma l'impressione è che in molti il tradimento inizi ben prima di incontrare l'amante. Ad un certo punto si sceglie di farsi l'amante. Che poi sia il collega di lavoro e possa apparire casuale, _un incrocio di sguardi_, _un caffè dove si condivide una relazione non proprio felice_, ma senza parlar chiaro, fuori dai denti, girandoci intorno.. si cerca e si coltiva una certa atmosfera che porterà al tradimento.


Assolutamente probabile.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


No, non la meritava.
Però a te sarebbe stata utile.
E comunque anche la verità fa male in questi casi, e non solo a te.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Non abito in un paesino di 1000 abitanti...e oltretutto eravamo in una cittadina vicina.......mai avrei pensato di essere vista. Lui fu chiamato per un intervento al posto di un collega ( è un artigiano e non so se collega tra artigiani sia corretto) che era chiuso per qualche giorno. Riguardo a @Brunetta uno mi deve piacere non me lo devo far piacere a tutti i costi.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto è durata la storia con l’amante?


4 mesi


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati)


No, dai: quando sono "alzate" così non c'è neanche gusto... 



> e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


Più che la bugia consequente non meritava il corno precedente: che cazzata farsi scrupoli a raccontare una bugia quando non ti sei fatta scrupoli prima! 
Lasciamelo dire...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non abito in un paesino di 1000 abitanti...e oltretutto eravamo in una cittadina vicina.......mai avrei pensato di essere vista. Lui fu chiamato per un intervento al posto di un collega ( è un artigiano e non so se collega tra artigiani sia corretto) che era chiuso per qualche giorno. Riguardo a @Brunetta uno mi deve piacere non me lo devo far piacere a tutti i costi.


E chi l’ha detto che ti devi far piacere nessuno?!
Ho chiesto se consideri la possibilità.
Se non la consideri, dovrebbe arrivare proprio il principe azzurro


----------



## Minas Tirith (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 4 mesi


È stata per te un’esperienza che in qualche modo ti ha soddisfatta alla luce di quanto riuscì a compromettere? Cioè salvi qualcosa di essa o è per te solo male?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 4 mesi


Pochissimo. È una cosa perdonabile.
Perché pensi che non ci sia riuscito?


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> 4 mesi


Poco e niente, alla fin dei conti.
Perché tuo marito non è riuscito a perdonarti?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pochissimo. È una cosa perdonabile.
> Perché pensi che non ci sia riuscito?





danny ha detto:


> Poco e niente, alla fin dei conti.
> Perché tuo marito non è riuscito a perdonarti?


Uguale 
Sono preoccupata!


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pochissimo. È una cosa perdonabile.
> Perché pensi che non ci sia riuscito?





danny ha detto:


> Poco e niente, alla fin dei conti.
> Perché tuo marito non è riuscito a perdonarti?



È così difficile da immaginare?


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> È così difficile da immaginare?


Se fai la conta qui hanno perdonato in tanti.
Quindi, dipende.
Se vuoi capire qualcosa di quel che è successo devi cominciare a farti certe domande.
Se ambisci solo alla lapidazione puoi passare direttamente a tirare le pietre.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pochissimo. È una cosa perdonabile.
> Perché pensi che non ci sia riuscito?


Volendo tutto è perdonabile..
Tu non hai perdonato, mi pare. L’hai buttato fuori casa a tempo zero. 



danny ha detto:


> Poco e niente, alla fin dei conti.
> Perché tuo marito non è riuscito a perdonarti?


Ma come poco o niente?! 
Vabbè che è tutto relativo, ma Poco o niente anche no.

Non è che si fa fatica a immaginare perché una persona non riesca a andare oltre ad un tradimento. 
qui si son sprecate pagine e pagine.

ci son sempre ragioni pro e contro.. ognuno fa il suo bilancio personalissimo.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se fai la conta qui hanno *perdonato *in tanti.
> Quindi, dipende.


Questa è una parola molto spesso usata a sproposito.
Diciamo che qui in tanti tirano a campare...



> Se vuoi capire qualcosa di quel che è successo devi cominciare a farti certe domande.
> Se ambisci solo alla lapidazione puoi passare direttamente a tirare le pietre.


Io tirare pietre? Ma quando mai!
Io mi amo troppo per tirare pietre: io giro i tacchi e me ne vado.
Poi se vuoi la merda la chiamiamo cioccolata per essere politicamente corretti, e quindi chiamiamola pure cioccolata: abbiamo già convenuto altrove che che con i nomi si può fare quello che si vuole... 

Ma quando la ingoi il sapore non cambia


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come poco o niente?!
> Vabbè che è tutto relativo, ma Poco o niente anche no.
> 
> Non è che si fa fatica a immaginare perché una persona non riesca a andare oltre ad un tradimento.
> ...


4 mesi... se ti vedi una volta al giorno, magari... ma se fai un'uscita alla settimana o ogni due...
E senza tenere conto del periodo di conoscenza iniziale...
E' tutto relativo. La media delle storie che abbiamo letto qui parla di anni.
Io non faccio fatica a capire come una persona non riesca ad andare oltre a un tradimento, dato che ci sono passato.
Tu non hai fatto l'esperienza.
Ma so anche che si può perdonare, lo si può comprendere.
Dipende.
Ed è a quel dipende che voglio arrivare.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *Se fai la conta qui hanno perdonato in tanti*.
> Quindi, dipende.
> Se vuoi capire qualcosa di quel che è successo devi cominciare a farti certe domande.
> Se ambisci solo alla lapidazione puoi passare direttamente a tirare le pietre.


Pensa che invece, se faccio la conta, a me sembrano veramente pochi.. anzi, forse solo tu.

Restare insieme a qualcuno non significa perdonare, ma andare oltre.
Chiedi a @disincantata, per esempio.

Una coppia solidissima, una famiglia preziosa. Ricordo esattamente che in un post ha detto che si supera, ma non si perdona.

Chiedi alle persone che stanno insieme, tentano, perché c’è amore, ma periodicamente gestiscono rigurgiti di rabbia E sconforto per quello che è stato.

Alcuni faticano ad andare oltre, ma ci tentano.
Perdonare è un altro affare, roba da pochi.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Questa è una parola molto spesso usata a sproposito.
> Diciamo che qui in tanti tirano a campare...
> 
> 
> ...


Abebis, tu sei bianco e nero, anzi, bianco e oscuro. Ma a parte questo, ogni storia ha le sue ragioni per andare in un certo modo.
Se concludiamo con "Se hai tradito sei una merda e basta" chiudiamo il forum e togliamo diritto di parola a quasi tutti, qui dentro.


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se fai la conta qui hanno perdonato in tanti.
> Quindi, dipende.
> Se vuoi capire qualcosa di quel che è successo devi cominciare a farti certe domande.
> Se ambisci solo alla lapidazione puoi passare direttamente a tirare le pietre.



Guarda, Abebis molto probabilmente è ancora nella fase del cornuto dolorante. Il suo benvenuto valentina.65 ha del disgustoso, è proprio vero che molti sono dei leoni da tastiera. Doveva sfogare la sau frustrazione, o magari oggi la giornata gli è andata storta, o forse le corna ricevute ancora gli fanno male.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi l’ha detto che ti devi far piacere nessuno?!
> Ho chiesto se consideri la possibilità.
> Se non la consideri, dovrebbe arrivare proprio il principe azzurro


la porta non è chiusa lo sto aspettando


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 4 mesi... se ti vedi una volta al giorno, magari... ma se fai un'uscita alla settimana o ogni due...
> E senza tenere conto del periodo di conoscenza iniziale...
> E' tutto relativo. La media delle storie che abbiamo letto qui parla di anni.
> Io non faccio fatica a capire come una persona non riesca ad andare oltre a un tradimento, dato che ci sono passato.
> ...


Io non ho fatto l’esperienza, ma lo capisco benissimo.

Talmente bene che se fossi stata beccata non mi sarei mai sognata di chiederlo, il perdono.


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Abebis, tu sei bianco e nero, anzi, bianco e oscuro. Ma a parte questo, ogni storia ha le sue ragioni per andare in un certo modo.
> Se concludiamo con "Se hai tradito sei una merda e basta" chiudiamo il forum e togliamo diritto di parola a quasi tutti, qui dentro.


Quella del bianco o Oscuro è una finezza.


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> la porta non è chiusa lo sto aspettando


Arriverà, devi solo cercare di "staccarti" dalla te stessa stroncata 24 anni fa dal tuo tradimento. Forse, guardandoti allo specchio, sei ancora ferma lì.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa che invece, se faccio la conta, a me sembrano veramente pochi.. anzi, forse solo tu.
> 
> Restare insieme a qualcuno non significa perdonare, ma andare oltre.
> Chiedi a @disincantata, per esempio.
> ...


Io non ho rigurgiti di rabbia per il tradimento.
Sinceramente, l'ho compreso.
Se perdonare vuol dire comprendere ragioni e motivazioni, allora questo verbo ha un senso, altrimenti preferisco usare il termine "accettare".
Ho accettato che mia moglie si sia innamorata di un altro, che ci abbia fatto ovviamente sesso insieme e che abbia avuto una storia.
E' tutto il resto che mi è pesato.
E' un resto che ha a che fare con la distanza. Mia moglie in quel periodo era lontana e lo è stata anche dopo.
Prima era la mia migliore amica, il mio punto di riferimento sessuale, affettivo, parte della mia storia, la persona in cui riponevo maggior fiducia.
Poi, dopo i litigi, le discussioni, nulla più di tutto questo.
Avrebbe potuto tradirmi e non cambiare nulla.
Ma il clima conseguente alla scoperta ha cambiato tutto tra noi.
Non è il caso di cui stiamo parlando, che è molto diverso.
Qui lei ha forti rimpianti, ha fatto tutto per ragioni più inerenti all'ego che ad altro, ha mollato il colpo subito.
Cosa abbia portato entrambi comunque a separarsi non è stato chiarito, ma c'è un'evoluzione che non è la stessa della storia di Brunetta, nella mia, e di tante altre che sono passate di qui, come @Jacaranda, @Diletta etc.


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho rigurgiti di rabbia per il tradimento.
> Sinceramente, l'ho compreso.
> Se perdonare vuol dire comprendere ragioni e motivazioni, allora questo verbo ha un senso, altrimenti preferisco usare il termine "accettare".
> Ho accettato che mia moglie si sia innamorata di un altro, che ci abbia fatto ovviamente sesso insieme e che abbia avuto una storia.
> ...


Certo che siete tutti diversi.
Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, te compreso, l’unica serena è @Brunetta , fai tu


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Ci abbiamo provato . Abbiamo provato anche a fare i fidanzati , con corteggiamento e appuntamenti, ma alla fine si tornava lì. Non è il perdonare il problema ma l' accettare e vivere serenamente. Lui mi è stato vicino , quando il divorzio è diventato definitivo io andai in crisi. Lui non se ne approfittò anzi... Questa fu una dimostrazione d' amore a mio giudizio, ma per vivere assieme lo sappiamo tutti, il volersi bene non basta.


----------



## JON (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


È probabile che tu abbia scelto la verità perché percepivi che la negazione alla lunga avrebbe prodotto gli stessi risultati, con la differenza di procrastinare il tutto in un'agonia inevitabile. Certi tarli scavano profondamente, è solo questione di tempo. Penso che alla fine le tue scelte in quel momento avrebbero portato poca differenza in termini di allontanamento, se non altro hai agito per onestà e correttezza.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto l’esperienza, ma lo capisco benissimo.
> 
> Talmente bene che se fossi stata beccata non mi sarei mai sognata di chiederlo, il perdono.


Se... se....
Non lo sei mai stata.
Quello che si prova è del tutto incomprensibile, prima.
Dopodiché a un tradito è ugualmente incomprensibile un traditore, finché non prova l'esperienza.
Io sono stato tradito per la prima volta a 20 anni, ma ho tradito anch'io a quell'età.
Fa meno male da giovani, perché è più facile rialzarsi.
Dopo una certa, soprattutto, diciamo, dopo i 40 e verso i 50, è più un disastro perché vengono coinvolte tanti aspetti della propria vita e della valutazione che si ha di sé.
Qui abbiamo una 55enne che non è riuscita a ricostruire nulla in tanti anni.
Qualche ragione ci deve essere, per questo occorre parlare anche di ciò che può apparire banale.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Abebis, tu sei bianco e nero, anzi, bianco e oscuro. Ma a parte questo, ogni storia ha le sue ragioni per andare in un certo modo.
> Se concludiamo con "Se hai tradito sei una merda e basta" chiudiamo il forum e togliamo diritto di parola a quasi tutti, qui dentro.


Vedi, mi capita spesso di scontrarmi con questa interpretazione di me: mi sono anche un po' rotto di ribatterla... 

Io non dico "Se hai tradito sei una merda e basta", anzi: cerco di capire le situazioni che portano al tradimento. Mi interessano parecchio. E mi interessano le dinamiche, e tutto quello che c'è intorno.

Ma tra il capire e il giustificare, c'è... "e il".... 

Detto ciò, che il tradimento sia "merda" in generale, a dispetto delle comprensibili motivazioni che l'hanno causato, direi che è cosa sulla quale molti si trovano d'accordo, non trovi?

E direi che anche la nostra @valentina.65 qui presente concordi abbastanza.

Di sicuro, è d'accordo suo marito!


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

A me le sue motivazioni sembrano chiare . A te Danny non lo sono perchè hai fatto scelte diverse e quindi incomprensibili. Ho letto nei mesi scorsi la tua storia perchè incuriosita da quello che ti scrivevano altri utenti , e francamente mai lui si sarebbe comportato come te e ti dico da donna che lo avrei rispettato meno.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che siete tutti diversi.
> Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, te compreso, l’unica serena è @Brunetta , fai tu


Brunetta ha la serenità di chi ha "fede".
Non una fede religiosa, ma delle convinzioni comunque molto forti e salde che la tengono in piedi.
Io sono ateo. Sono ben conscio della limitatezza delle mie aspettative umane.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedi, mi capita spesso di scontrarmi con questa interpretazione di me: mi sono anche un po' rotto di ribatterla...
> 
> Io non dico "Se hai tradito sei una merda e basta", anzi: cerco di capire le situazioni che portano al tradimento. Mi interessano parecchio. E mi interessano le dinamiche, e tutto quello che c'è intorno.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è un'azione sbagliata e su questo non si discute.
Le conclusioni però a cui vuoi arrivare tu escludono di fatto il confronto con Valentina e con le sue percezioni.
Potrebbe essere sicuramente che suo marito trovasse l'azione tanto spregevole da non poter più andare avanti.
Ma mi permetto di dire che finora questa è solo una supposizione.
A volte, capita anche il contrario, si coglie la palla al balzo, per dire.
Noi non sappiamo nulla, fino ad ora.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Guarda, Abebis molto probabilmente *è ancora nella fase del cornuto dolorante*. Il suo benvenuto valentina.65 ha del disgustoso, è proprio vero che molti sono dei leoni da tastiera. Doveva sfogare la sau frustrazione, o magari oggi la giornata gli è andata storta, o forse le corna ricevute ancora gli fanno male.


Mio caro (perché se non sbaglio sei maschio a dispetto del nickname, vero?), non hai idea di quanti anni luce sei lontano dal mio stato attuale!

Oggi è solo una giornata in cui sono costretto a stare al pc per lavoro in modo abbastanza passivo e quindi ho un po' di tempo per cazzeggiare.

Frustrazioni, poi... ti assicuro di no... 

Forse un po' di stanchezza da troppo lavoro, ma a quella ultimamente ci ho fatto il callo e ancora per un po' devo stringere i denti.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento è un'azione sbagliata e su questo non si discute.
> Le conclusioni però a cui vuoi arrivare tu escludono di fatto il confronto con Valentina e con le sue percezioni.
> ...


Eppure io ho la nettissima sensazione che le conclusioni a cui arrivo io sono esattamente le stesse di @valentina.65 che, da quel poco che ha scritto, pare proprio che siano ventiquattro anni che rimpiange di aver fatto quei quattro mesi di scopate.


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> A me le sue motivazioni sembrano chiare . A te Danny non lo sono perchè hai fatto scelte diverse e quindi incomprensibili. Ho letto nei mesi scorsi la tua storia perchè incuriosita da quello che ti scrivevano altri utenti , e francamente mai lui si sarebbe comportato come te e ti dico da donna che lo avrei rispettato meno.


...è una vita che tentiamo di spiegarglielo


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mio caro (perché se non sbaglio sei maschio a dispetto del nickname, vero?), non hai idea di quanti anni luce sei lontano dal mio stato attuale!
> 
> Oggi è solo una giornata in cui sono costretto a stare al pc per lavoro in modo abbastanza passivo e quindi ho un po' di tempo per cazzeggiare.
> 
> ...


Ok allora hai solo fatto il pezzo di merda. Capita eh! Anche io sono davanti al Pc, ho un pò di tempo per cazzeggiare e stringo i denti.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> A me le sue motivazioni sembrano chiare . A te Danny non lo sono perchè hai fatto scelte diverse e quindi incomprensibili. Ho letto nei mesi scorsi la tua storia perchè incuriosita da quello che ti scrivevano altri utenti , e francamente mai lui si sarebbe comportato come te e ti dico da donna che lo avrei rispettato meno.


Quindi da donna ti aspettavi che ti lasciasse. Questo era quello che volevi da lui.
E sei malgrado questo andata a raccontargli tutto, per arrivare poi a rimpiangerlo per anni.
Ora, furba non lo sei, sicuramente, però questi tuoi comportamento estremamente intransigenti, di fronte alla tua disponibilità comunque a tradire per futili motivi (quelli che hai elencato), rivelano una certa contraddizione nel modo di porti gli altri.
Io credo che tuo marito ti abbia lasciato proprio per questo.
Non hai mostrato corrispondenza tra la tua immagine e quello che hai fatto.
E tuo marito si è trovato davanti a sé pian piano un'estranea.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi da donna ti aspettavi che ti lasciasse. Questo era quello che volevi da lui.
> E sei malgrado questo andata a raccontargli tutto, per arrivare poi a rimpiangerlo per anni.
> Ora, furba non lo sei, sicuramente, però questi tuoi comportamento estremamente intransigenti, di fronte alla tua disponibilità comunque a tradire per futili motivi (quelli che hai elencato), rivelano una certa contraddizione nel modo di porti gli altri.
> Io credo che tuo marito ti abbia lasciato proprio per questo.
> Non hai mostrato corrispondenza tra la tua immagine e quello che hai fatto.


non penso si riferisse al fatto che non l'hai lasciata ma tanto è inutile ribadire


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...è una vita che tentiamo di spiegarglielo


E' una vita che tento di spiegarti come ci si sente a essere traditi con una bimba di sei anni e quando comunque ami tua moglie e nessun'altra da anni ma evidentemente non lo capisci ancora.
D'altronde, non è un'esperienza che hai fatto.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Non mi riferivo al fatto di non averla lasciata ma a tutto il resto. E' tutto il resto che è veramente penoso


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non penso si riferisse al fatto che non l'hai lasciata ma tanto è inutile ribadire


Ma sì, lo so.
Vedi, a stare da una parte si vedono cose molte diverse rispetto a quando si sta dall'altra.
Soprattutto le si vivono diversamente.
Io ci ho messo anni per rendermi veramente conto di quello che stava accadendo.
E ho dovuto rivedere tutta la mia vita, dopo questo.
Se sei tu il traditore, e non vieni mai scoperto, vivi tranquillamente in un mondo parallelo.
E ogni cambiamento lo vivi da solo, costruendo parti di te senza che ci siano altri a distruggerle.
Se io non avessi amato mia moglie sarebbe stato tutto enormemente più facile.
Se io avessi trovato un'altra storia importante, come è accaduto per caso per esempio ad Homer, avrei magari preso un'altra direzione.
Dipende.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al fatto di non averla lasciata ma a tutto il resto. E' tutto il resto che è veramente penoso


Valentina, ma che ti frega della mia storia, sinceramente?
Sei qui per parlare di te o per fare il processo a me?
Che, in teoria, manco dovesti conoscere.
In teoria.


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' una vita che tento di spiegarti come ci si sente a essere traditi con una bimba di sei anni e quando comunque ami tua moglie e nessun'altra da anni ma evidentemente non lo capisci ancora.
> D'altronde, non è un'esperienza che hai fatto.


...e cosa hai ottenuto? ...oltre a sopravvivere

Poi è vero, che io sappia non sono stato tradito, tranne un paio di volte ma non erano evidentemente le storie della mia vita. Ma al di là del trauma della scoperta, che non sottovaluto per nulla, secondo te come posso essermi sentito quando sono stato messo da parte dalla donna con cui avevo condiviso scelte così importanti?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> quattro mesi di scopate.


Come ha scritto @danny probabilmente non son neppure 4 mesi, 4 mesi è l'arco di tempo che ricopre l'inizio della relazione extra.
Se consideri che son ritagli di un'altra vita vedi te che potrà rimanere... ad ogni modo non mi stupisco che sia stata beccata così "presto", è proprio nei primi mesi che si è presi dall'entusiasmo che si possono far caxxate. Sembra brutta forse parlare di "entusiasmo" rispetto ad un tradimento, ma se uno lo fa è proprio un mix di emozioni che cerca, anche se poi a mente fredda dice "solo sesso".


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e cosa hai ottenuto? ...oltre a sopravvivere
> 
> Poi è vero, che io sappia non sono stato tradito, tranne un paio di volte ma non erano evidentemente le storie della mia vita. Ma al di là del trauma della scoperta, che non sottovaluto per nulla, secondo te come posso essermi sentito quando sono stato messo da parte dalla donna con cui avevo condiviso scelte così importanti?


Ti sei sentito male perché il sesso con tua moglie era in fase involutiva.
Lo comprendo, perché è successa la stessa cosa anche a me, dopo il tradimento.
E mi ha buttato ancora più giù, ovviamente.
Ma non eri felice quando hai tradito..
Io lo ero, quando sono stato tradito.
E' stata una botta.
E dopo quella ne sono arrivate altre, anche in altre situazioni.
Non potevo fare altrimenti. Ho dovuto ricostruire me stesso, non pensare ad alternative di vita. A quelle pensi quando sei insoddisfatto, non a pezzi.
Che comunque non ci sono perché non mi è facile tradire e mentire e allo stretto tempo mai potrò permettermi una separazione.
Non senza avere qualcuno che mi prenda in casa....


----------



## patroclo (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei sentito male perché il sesso con tua moglie era in fase involutiva.
> Lo comprendo, perché è successa la stessa cosa anche a me, dopo il tradimento.
> E mi ha buttato ancora più giù, ovviamente.
> Ma non eri felice quando hai tradito..
> ...


Vabbè,  il problema non era solo di sesso. Quello era solo un "logico" sintomo, una avvisaglia pesante


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ok allora hai solo fatto il pezzo di merda. Capita eh! Anche io sono davanti al Pc, ho un pò di tempo per cazzeggiare e stringo i denti.


Pezzo di merda? Perché? Ho solo ripetuto quello che anche @valentina.65 ripete della sua storia.  

Non mi pare che si stia lodando da sola, anzi.

Che però lettrice tanto attenta non è, visto che mi ha attribuito una ex moglie che non sapevo di avere.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Pezzo di merda? Perché? Ho solo ripetuto quello che anche @valentina.65 ripete della sua storia.
> 
> Non mi pare che si stia lodando da sola, anzi.
> 
> Che però lettrice tanto attenta non è, visto che mi ha attribuito una ex moglie che non sapevo di avere.


è una profezia


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Leggo questo forum almeno da 1 anno e mezzo. " Conosco" chi mi ha incuriosita e sono andata a cercare la sua storia . Scusami ma non volevo fare il processo a nessuno. Tu hai fatto affermazioni e io le mie. Scusami nuovamente . Però sinceramente, mi stupisco della tua reazione così stizzita, ho sempre letto un Danny diverso.


E' un periodo che voglio assolutamente lasciarmi alle spalle.
Superato, anche dai cambiamenti occorsi in me e da vari eventi che non ho condiviso.
Sono andato avanti ad accennare alla mia storia per lungo tempo anche dopo per aiutare chi approdava qua con degli esempi e delle confidenze ad avere fiducia in me  e permettere a chi era più restio di sfogarsi e aprirsi, capendo dove si trovava e con chi si relazionava, e ogni volta il discorso però nei thread veniva dirottato su di me, come se fossi io a chiedere ancora aiuto.


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una profezia


Sì, sì, no... mo... mo me lo segno, proprio...


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Vabbè,  il problema non era solo di sesso. Quello era solo un "logico" sintomo, una avvisaglia pesante


Sì.
La stessa cosa anche per me.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un periodo che voglio assolutamente lasciarmi alle spalle.
> Superato, anche dai cambiamenti occorsi in me e da vari eventi che non ho condiviso.
> Sono andato avanti ad accennare alla mia storia per lungo tempo anche dopo per aiutare chi approdava qua con degli esempi e delle confidenze ad avere fiducia in me  e permettere a chi era più restio di sfogarsi e aprirsi, capendo dove si trovava e con chi si relazionava, e ogni volta il discorso però nei thread veniva dirottato su di me, come se fossi io a chiedere ancora aiuto.


lo comprendo.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Pezzo di merda? Perché? Ho solo ripetuto quello che anche @valentina.65 ripete della sua storia.
> 
> Non mi pare che si stia lodando da sola, anzi.
> 
> Che però lettrice tanto attenta non è, visto che mi ha attribuito una ex moglie che non sapevo di avere.


Perdonami ma tu non mi hai mai incuriosita


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sì, lo so.
> Vedi, a stare da una parte si vedono cose molte diverse rispetto a quando si sta dall'altra.
> Soprattutto le si vivono diversamente.
> Io ci ho messo anni per rendermi veramente conto di quello che stava accadendo.
> ...


Meno male che non l'hai trovata. Avesti investito ancora su una persona invece che su te stesso.
@Homer l'ha trovata dopo


----------



## abebis (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma tu non mi hai mai incuriosita


Non sono una persona interessante, lo so. 

Perdonata.


----------



## jescsol (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo provato . Abbiamo provato anche a fare i fidanzati , con corteggiamento e appuntamenti, ma alla fine si tornava lì. Non è il perdonare il problema ma l' accettare e vivere serenamente. Lui mi è stato vicino , quando il divorzio è diventato definitivo io andai in crisi. Lui non se ne approfittò anzi... Questa fu una dimostrazione d' amore a mio giudizio, ma per vivere assieme lo sappiamo tutti, il volersi bene non basta.


Mi dispiace per la tua situazione, quello che posso dirti, che quando c'è un tradimento per la maggior parte dei casi il tradito se pur amando ancora non riconosce più la persona che ha amato, psicologicamente, pensa di trovarsi una persona diversa davanti. Non potrà mai essere come prima, anche per chi sceglie di restare per un motivo o per un'altro.


----------



## farmer (26 Giugno 2020)

Ho letto la tua storia e mi ha colpito, una storia che se fosse un film o un romanzo non può che finire con un lieto fine. Tu,che sai fare autocritica, ti presenti come una che è consapevole della gravità dell'errore commesso, presenti tuo marito come una bella persona che, nonostante tutto ti è vicino e ti è stato vicino nei tuoi momenti difficili. Nonostante gli anni trascorsi dici ancora di amarlo e soffri di rimmpianti, deve essere sicuramente una bella persona. Negli anni avrai pensato molte volte se ne è valsa la pena e chissà che risposte ti sei data, è bello quando descrivi i suoi occhi nel momento della confessione, lì hai capito il dolore che gli hai arrecato......troppo tardi.  Io ci sono passato vicino, ma il dolore era lo stesso, vedevo mia moglie invaghita di un altro che si allontanava, credimi sono momenti duri e non sai dove sbattere la testa, a me poi le cose si sono sistemate, ma ogni tanto penso "e se me ne fossi andato" forse soffrirei di rimpianti come te. Da come racconti il vostro amore siete fatti uno per l'altro........è andata così. Ma l'altro era un tuo collega? Poi lo hai mollato subito?


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

No non era un mio collega. Lo mollai immediatamente, sapevo dove era il mio cuore.


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lui non se ne approfittò. Poteva avere la custodia dei figli e così farmi perdere il diritto di vivere nella casa di famiglia ma non lo fece. Mi stette vicino e superammo il mio problema. Lì capii veramente chi avevo perso.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Meno male che non l'hai trovata. Avesti investito ancora su una persona invece che su te stesso.
> @Homer l'ha trovata dopo


Mah.
Non investi su persone. 
Le ami, se capita. 
E questo è parte di me, è un modo per realizzare me stesso.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Lui non se ne approfittò. Poteva avere la custodia dei figli e così farmi perdere il diritto di vivere nella casa di famiglia ma non lo fece. Mi stette vicino e superammo il mio problema. Lì capii veramente chi avevo perso.


Al 97% viene assegnata alla mamma, anche se rea delle peggiori porcate.
Certo, se aveva i soldi, con un buon avvocato, poteva renderti la vita difficile.
Ma ha scelto di lasciarti nella maniera più tranquilla e ancora adesso è in buoni rapporti con te.
Sicura che lui ti fosse fedele?
Ci metteresti la mano sul fuoco?
Anch'io, prima di beccare i messaggi sul telefono ne ero certo. 
Amavo mia moglie mica per niente.
Dovresti smetterla di immolarti a vita in virtù del reo tradimento per il marito perfetto che hai perso. 
Definire perfetto tuo marito non alleviera' quel senso di responsabilità nel fallimento della tua vita che ti prende adesso.
Qualcosa non andava tra voi, all'epoca.
O no?


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Al 97% viene assegnata alla mamma, anche se rea delle peggiori porcate.
> Certo, se aveva i soldi, con un buon avvocato, poteva renderti la vita difficile.
> Ma ha scelto di lasciarti nella maniera più tranquilla e ancora adesso è in buoni rapporti con te.
> Sicura che lui ti fosse fedele?
> ...


Quando il divorzio fu definitivo, per un breve periodo iniziai a bere


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sì, sì, no... mo... mo me lo segno, proprio...


è destino.

troverai una donna bellissima, rossa di capelli.   te ne innamorerai perdutamente, ma lei ti tradirà prima col tuo migliore amico poi con un rappresentante di aspirapolveri e la scoprirai solo quando in vacanza ti mollerà per un turista canadese.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Quando il divorzio fu definitivo, per un breve periodo iniziai a bere


e poi hai smesso.  brava


----------



## valentina.65 (26 Giugno 2020)

Ora vi saluto. Vado a fare il we al mare. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Quando il divorzio fu definitivo, per un breve periodo iniziai a bere


Brava. Inizi ad aprirti.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Lui non se ne approfittò. Poteva avere la custodia dei figli e così farmi perdere il diritto di vivere nella casa di famiglia ma non lo fece. Mi stette vicino e superammo il mio problema. Lì capii veramente chi avevo perso.


Hai perso un bellissimo UOMO. Mi dispiace


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


Non so quanto cambiava se non glie lo dicevi. Mia moglie ho capito dai messaggi che si vedeva con uno, e che mi nascondeva tutto... ed ha continuato a nascondere anche solo gli incontri (non sapendo lei che so di quei messaggi).

Che dirti.... scopiamo bene, ma non è quella cosa che c'era anni fa. Per ora stiamo insieme, io per lavoro sto fuori molto tempo, quindi anche per questo reggo bene.

Lei, come te, ha staccato completamente da quel tipo,  appena ha capito che io avevo scoperto delle cose.

Lei, come te, se ci sono degli stress, tende a bere per ubriacarsi e dimenticare.

Potremmo (io e mia moglie), essere in quella fase da te descritta, dove le provavate tutte...la differenza è che mia moglie non vuole assolutamente affrontare il problema, e questo, se un giorno mollo, mi terrà probabilmente piú lontano da lei (dubito rimarremo amici se ci lasceremo).

Io al momento non ho alcuna voglia di innamorarmi, ma forse solo di qualche avventura, e nemmeno quello, da tre mesi che mi sono riappacificato con me stesso, ho fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Volendo tutto è perdonabile..
> Tu non hai perdonato, mi pare. L’hai buttato fuori casa a tempo zero.
> 
> 
> ...


Era stato di anni. Mica pochi mesi.



danny ha detto:


> Ma sì, lo so.
> Vedi, a stare da una parte si vedono cose molte diverse rispetto a quando si sta dall'altra.
> Soprattutto le si vivono diversamente.
> Io ci ho messo anni per rendermi veramente conto di quello che stava accadendo.
> ...


Vero.
Il punto è che ti abbiamo seguito e la tua sofferenza, non certo solo per il tradimento, ma per come hai raccontato il seguito e il vuoto affettivo che ne è seguito, che fa pensare che avresti potuto scegliere diversamente.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo provato . Abbiamo provato anche a fare i fidanzati , con corteggiamento e appuntamenti, ma alla fine si tornava lì. Non è il perdonare il problema ma l' accettare e vivere serenamente. Lui mi è stato vicino , quando il divorzio è diventato definitivo io andai in crisi. Lui non se ne approfittò anzi... Questa fu una dimostrazione d' amore a mio giudizio, ma per vivere assieme lo sappiamo tutti, il volersi bene non basta.


Come nella canzone che ti ho postato, probabilmente per voi la vostra storia si reggeva anche su una mitologia di perfezione che non poteva comprendere il bisogno di provarsi anche in un altro rapporto. Tuo marito si è sentìto negato dalla tua relazione con un ragazzo tanto diverso.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (26 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Posso chiederti ,se potendo tornare indietro .....lo rifaresti ?  Perdona la mia curiosità .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Non investi su persone.
> Le ami, se capita.
> E questo è parte di me, è un modo per realizzare me stesso.


Hai bisogno di amare qualcuno per toglierti da dove stai. Ecco io preferirei decidere cosa fare indipendentemente da un’altra persona


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Il punto è che ti abbiamo seguito e la tua sofferenza, non certo solo per il tradimento, ma per come hai raccontato il seguito e il vuoto affettivo che ne è seguito, che fa pensare che avresti potuto scegliere diversamente.


Con 50.000 euro in banca - ma anche meno - tutti miei sicuramente. 
E non sarebbe comunque mai stata una mia scelta, ma un obbligo, una necessità. 
Ma avrei potuto prendere in affitto una casa tutta mia, investire risorse per farmi una vita malgrado la separazione, mantenere un'auto, ospitare mia figlia e garantire a lei un futuro scolastico anche universitario. 
Invece di soldi ne avevo 800.  E che scelte fai con 800 euro? 
Separarsi richiede la conservazione di un minimo di dignità, non la perdita di tutto quanto, anche a livello economico. E se non hai soldi sufficienti per farlo accetti gli inevitabili compromessi per stabilizzare una situazione che non puoi cambiare più di tanto. 
E, per come sono io, mi riesce difficile, lo ammetto, crearmi relazioni parallele. Non compensano, sono per me un ulteriore fonte di frustrazione perché non rappresentano un modello di relazione che mi possa soddisfare, limitate dalle inevitabili menzogne e dai limiti di tempo e di attività consentite. Anche incontrando la miglior persona del mondo, resterebbe sempre una donna che potrei vedere solo con sotterfugi. 
Alla fine le scelte si restringono molto e sono sempre e comunque dei compromessi. Soprattutto non avendo più vent'anni. Ma neanche 30, eh.
La sofferenza nasce dal trovarsi catapultati improvvisamente da una vita piacevole con una donna che ami, una figlia che ti rende felice a una dimensione in cui tutto questo diventa precario e parzialmente cancellato.


----------



## valentina.65 (27 Giugno 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Posso chiederti ,se potendo tornare indietro .....lo rifaresti ?  Perdona la mia curiosità .


Certo che no. Ma neppure mi sposerei così giovane e subito diventare mamma. Farei le cose con calma e senza crescere troppo in fretta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Con 50.000 euro in banca - ma anche meno - tutti miei sicuramente.
> E non sarebbe comunque mai stata una mia scelta, ma un obbligo, una necessità.
> Ma avrei potuto prendere in affitto una casa tutta mia, investire risorse per farmi una vita malgrado la separazione, mantenere un'auto, ospitare mia figlia e garantire a lei un futuro scolastico anche universitario.
> Invece di soldi ne avevo 800.  E che scelte fai con 800 euro?
> ...


Diciamo anche che la raccomandazione che ho sempre fatto a tutte le donne vale anche per gli uomini: avere una vera autonomia economica.
Ma nella vostra coppia si è creata una interdipendenza che mi pare specchio di quella affettiva.


----------



## valentina.65 (27 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era stato di anni. Mica pochi mesi.
> 
> 
> Vero.
> ...


Per lui fu traumatico. Siamo stati la prima volta in tutto per entrambi. La sessualità era legata ad essere noi. Il primo bacio, le prime coccole, la prima volta.


----------



## valentina.65 (27 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che la raccomandazione che ho sempre fatto a tutte le donne vale anche per gli uomini: avere una vera autonomia economica.
> Ma nella vostra coppia si è creata una interdipendenza che mi pare specchio di quella affettiva.


Non vorrei che Danny si innervosisse ancora con me ma le scelte che fece in quel periodo sono comprensibili, quello che non capisco è il dopo. Il rapporto che si è creato dopo non lo capisco.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non vorrei che Danny si innervosisse ancora con me ma le scelte che fece in quel periodo sono comprensibili, quello che non capisco è il dopo. Il rapporto che si è creato dopo non lo capisco.


Apro un thread generale. Basta massacrare Danny!


----------



## farmer (27 Giugno 2020)

Valentina, posso chiederti cosa ti è rimasto di quella relazione extra, malgrado tutte le conseguenze ti rimane qualche ricordo? Come lo hai conosciuto e che cosa ti ha colpito di lui se avevi a casa l'uomo perfetto. ......sempre se non sono indiscreto


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che la raccomandazione che ho sempre fatto a tutte le donne vale anche per gli uomini: avere una vera autonomia economica.
> Ma nella vostra coppia si è creata una interdipendenza che mi pare specchio di quella affettiva.


Quando stai bene con una persona, quando ti fidi, quando la ami, quando hai una famiglia l'ultima cosa a cui pensi è che ci siano soldi di qualcuno e non di tutti.
Ora, nel mio disincanto posso benissimo pensare che è sempre meglio pararsi il culo, per cui posso arrivare anche a sostenere l'adozione dei contratti prematrimoniali, per dire, ma nella mia aspirazione ad avere legami in cui la fiducia reciproca sia essenziale posso invece sperare che i soldi individuali siano l'ultimo dei problemi.
Anche perché altrimenti un disoccupato dovrebbe vedersi negata qualsiasi possibilità di avere una relazione, perché non in grado di garantirsi l'indipendenza dal coniuge che lo mantiene... Ritengo quindi positiva una famiglia in cui tutto sia di tutti, nella maniera più aperta possibile, anche se allo stesso tempo ne comprendo i rischi innegabili.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di amare qualcuno per toglierti da dove stai. Ecco io preferirei decidere cosa fare indipendentemente da un’altra persona


No. È un bisogno universale, che hai anche tu, e quasi tutti al mondo, misantropi esclusi, che è quello dell'incontrarsi dentro qualcuno.
Di condividere l'intimità con un'altra persona.
Di avere un punto di riferimento affettivo.
La tua crisi matrimoniale in fin dei conti è alleviata da altre persone che sono importanti, amici e amante, che definiscono il tuo posto nel loro mondo, che tu stessa condividi.
Il mio posto nel mondo è la mia famiglia.
È un'affermazione banale, tutto sommato, perché corrisponde alla realtà di tutti.
Quando la dimensione della famiglia e della coppia entra in crisi, si crea un vuoto.
Ho citato Homer perché ricordo benissimo il legame importante che aveva con le figlie. La centralità della famiglia era fondamentale per lui, ma il rapporto di coppia minato dal tradimento aveva mandato in crisi tutto quanto.
Ora lo percepisco sereno, ma perché ha saputo ricostruire un rapporto di coppia importante con un'altra persona.
Che è in fin dei conti un bisogno che tutti cercano di appagare e che se viene frustrato, da moglie o situazioni che non approdano per vari motivi a ciò che si vuole, porta al malessere. 
Non ho mai visto alcuna persona ritrovare sé stesso da, solo. Chi lo dice di solito ha almeno e al minimo qualche scopamico/a da tirare fuori alla bisogna, altro che restare solo...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No. È un bisogno universale, che hai anche tu, e quasi tutti al mondo, misantropi esclusi, che è quello dell'incontrarsi dentro qualcuno.
> Di condividere l'intimità con un'altra persona.
> Di avere un punto di riferimento affettivo.
> La tua crisi matrimoniale in fin dei conti è alleviata da altre persone che sono importanti, amici e amante, che definiscono il tuo posto nel loro mondo, che tu stessa condividi.
> ...


Io non voglio che niente allievi la mia crisi di coppia semplicemente perché non ho bisogno di alleviarla. La coppia non c’è più. Non ci penso praticamente più. Tutto il resto è la mia vita che appunto vivo pensando a me 
Ma la mia vita non è mai stata solo la mia famiglia. Ho sempre coltivato rapporti amicizie interessi 
Concordo sul fatto che non esistono solo miei o suoi. Infatti in caso di separazione quel poco che c’è si dividerà Senza pensare a chi ha sicuramente contribuito di più (nel nostro caso io)  ma il mio lavoro mi consentirà di stare in piedi


----------



## Anna @GATTO (28 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No. È un bisogno universale, che hai anche tu, e quasi tutti al mondo, misantropi esclusi, che è quello dell'incontrarsi dentro qualcuno.
> Di condividere l'intimità con un'altra persona.
> Di avere un punto di riferimento affettivo.
> La tua crisi matrimoniale in fin dei conti è alleviata da altre persone che sono importanti, amici e amante, che definiscono il tuo posto nel loro mondo, che tu stessa condividi.
> ...


Condivido la solitudine non piace a nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando stai bene con una persona, quando ti fidi, quando la ami, quando hai una famiglia l'ultima cosa a cui pensi è che ci siano soldi di qualcuno e non di tutti.
> Ora, nel mio disincanto posso benissimo pensare che è sempre meglio pararsi il culo, per cui posso arrivare anche a sostenere l'adozione dei contratti prematrimoniali, per dire, ma nella mia aspirazione ad avere legami in cui la fiducia reciproca sia essenziale posso invece sperare che i soldi individuali siano l'ultimo dei problemi.
> Anche perché altrimenti un disoccupato dovrebbe vedersi negata qualsiasi possibilità di avere una relazione, perché non in grado di garantirsi l'indipendenza dal coniuge che lo mantiene... Ritengo quindi positiva una famiglia in cui tutto sia di tutti, nella maniera più aperta possibile, anche se allo stesso tempo ne comprendo i rischi innegabili.


Lo schema di famiglia in cui i soldi sono di tutti è quello della famiglia “tradizionale“ che non prevedeva il divorzio, in cui il sostentamento dipendeva dal capofamiglia e la moglie al più integrava il reddito. È da questo schema da cui deriva e implicitamente derivano gli stipendi inferiori per le donne (nel privato) e anche le minori possibilità di carriera ovunque.
Questo schema comportava una posizione di dipendenza della donna, ma anche dell’uomo, anche se in un ruolo di maggiore prestigio. Era una sorta di assicurazione anti abbandono.
Così come non si possono liquidare come “patriarcali” istituzioni secolari che, pur ponendo le donne formalmente in una posizione di sudditanza, comunque davano loro delle garanzie e dei poteri nella gestione famigliare, ugualmente non si può liquidare il proprio assetto economico come casuale e non funzionale a un assetto con un equilibrio di poteri.
Ma io comunque mi riferivo al dopo tradimento. Ne abbiamo parlato spesso, ma io avrei immediatamente cambiato regime economico. Non l’hai fatto e hai il più possibile mantenuto lo stile di vita che ti eri costruito e che condividevi con tua moglie ed era parte integrante e non accessoria del tuo stare bene con lei.
Ma io credo che questo aspetto sia interessante per tutti, non vedo più il senso di volerti convincere a un cambiamento che non vuoi fare, una volontà molto più forte di qualsiasi disagio, disagi che sono un prezzo simbolico che sei disposto a pagare per mantenere quello stile di vita. Se vuoi, non per litigare, sono disponibile a parlarne in privato, ma non per essere convinta degli ostacoli pratici, dopo quasi dieci anni lo trovo inutile per tutti e anche controproducente per te.
Ho accennato agli assetti economici e famigliari perché credo che siano cose interessanti su cui tutti potremmo riflettere.
Diceva, ad esempio, @Bravagiulia che non può nemmeno pensare a una separazione perché il marito è stato totalmente incluso nella famiglia di origine di lei. Questo non è un fatto casuale, dovuto a una buona disposizione dei parenti di Giulia, ma è un assetto famigliare costruito e che è funzionale alla sicurezza affettiva di tutti i suoi membri. Voglio dire che @Bravagiulia non è che non può separarsi, non vuole e ha creato (nonostante la sua affermazione di non essere monogama, ma forse proprio per questo) una struttura che rende impossibile il suo abbandono.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di amare qualcuno per toglierti da dove stai. Ecco io preferirei decidere cosa fare indipendentemente da un’altra persona


E sì che ha bisogno di una prospettiva di sicurezza affettiva, per poter lasciare quella che ha. Finché la nave sta a galla, si scende se c’è una scialuppa o almeno un salvagente, non ci si butta tra gli squali.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non voglio che niente allievi la mia crisi di coppia semplicemente perché non ho bisogno di alleviarla. La coppia non c’è più. Non ci penso praticamente più. Tutto il resto è la mia vita che appunto vivo pensando a me
> Ma la mia vita non è mai stata solo la mia famiglia. Ho sempre coltivato rapporti amicizie interessi
> Concordo sul fatto che non esistono solo miei o suoi. Infatti in caso di separazione quel poco che c’è si dividerà Senza pensare a chi ha sicuramente contribuito di più (nel nostro caso io)  ma il mio lavoro mi consentirà di stare in piedi


Tu hai costruito la tua coppia con minori legami totalizzanti con tuo marito. Hai detto più volte che certe cose (e non parlo di tradimento) non le hai considerate come aspetti che dovessero entrare nella coppia, come appunto le amicizie o la visione politica. Non è che sia un modello assoluto, è il tuo, imparagonabile a quello di Danny e sua moglie.
Non esiste un meglio o un peggio. Esistono modelli funzionali ai componenti della coppia e della famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì che ha bisogno di una prospettiva di sicurezza affettiva, per poter lasciare quella che ha. Finché la nave sta a galla, si scende se c’è una scialuppa o almeno un salvagente, non ci si butta tra gli squali.


MaH per me buttarmi tra gli squali sarebbe passare a una nuova relazione 
Io credo sia fondamentale un periodo di totale distacco da tutti per aver chiaro proprio quanto l’altro sia un salvagente o una nave solida su cui eventualmente passare


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai costruito la tua coppia con minori legami totalizzanti con tuo marito. Hai detto più volte che certe cose (e non parlo di tradimento) non le hai considerate come aspetti che dovessero entrare nella coppia, come appunto le amicizie o la visione politica. Non è che sia un modello assoluto, è il tuo, imparagonabile a quello di Danny e sua moglie.
> Non esiste un meglio o un peggio. Esistono modelli funzionali ai componenti della coppia e della famiglia.


Scusa oggi non è giornata e non voglio rispondere male proprio a te
Ma perché se io dico come la penso viene letto come imporre un modello assoluto? Dove ho scritto che come faccio io sia bene e come fa lui sia male?
Ci si sta confrontando.
dopodiché se ci sono due situazioni imparagonabili proporio per il carattere delle persone coinvolte sono proprio le nostre


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> MaH per me buttarmi tra gli squali sarebbe passare a una nuova relazione
> Io credo sia fondamentale un periodo di totale distacco da tutti per aver chiaro proprio quanto l’altro sia un salvagente o una nave solida su cui eventualmente passare


Per te. Per lui no.
Vedete squali diversi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa oggi non è giornata e non voglio rispondere male proprio a te
> Ma perché se io dico come la penso viene letto come imporre un modello assoluto? Dove ho scritto che come faccio io sia bene e come fa lui sia male?
> Ci si sta confrontando.
> dopodiché se ci sono due situazioni imparagonabili proporio per il carattere delle persone coinvolte sono proprio le nostre


Forse lo dico perché io sto cercando di analizzare i modelli senza creare classifiche.


----------



## Vera (28 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono Valentina , ho 55 anni, divorziata.


Ciao Valentina, benvenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse lo dico perché io sto cercando di analizzare i modelli senza creare classifiche.


E io creo classifiche?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E io creo classifiche?


No.
Ma metti a confronto le tue scelte con quelle di Danny


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ma metti a confronto le tue scelte con quelle di Danny


Veramente è lui che paragona sempre la sua storia alla mia
Comunque in tutta sincerità mi sono un po’ stancata quindi saluto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Veramente è lui che paragona sempre la sua storia alla mia
> Comunque in tutta sincerità mi sono un po’ stancata quindi saluto


È reciproco. Probabilmente vedete più elementi in comune di quello che riconoscete.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È reciproco. Probabilmente vedete più elementi in comune di quello che riconoscete.


No non lo è per nulla


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


Non meritava il tradimento. Ma non lui, la vostra storia. Se a un certo punto si decide di tradire allora si dovrebbe avere le palle di fare pacchetto completo e mentire per sempre.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo provato . Abbiamo provato anche a fare i fidanzati , con corteggiamento e appuntamenti, ma alla fine si tornava lì. Non è il perdonare il problema ma l' accettare e vivere serenamente. Lui mi è stato vicino , quando il divorzio è diventato definitivo io andai in crisi. Lui non se ne approfittò anzi... Questa fu una dimostrazione d' amore a mio giudizio, ma per vivere assieme lo sappiamo tutti, il volersi bene non basta.


Ti leggo e mi chiedo. È amore quello di chi dopo la tempesta resta o quello di chi decide di rispettare e onorare ciò che c è stato, lasciarlo puro e girare i tacchi? Lo so fa tanto Marzullo 



JON ha detto:


> È probabile che tu abbia scelto la verità perché percepivi che la negazione alla lunga avrebbe prodotto gli stessi risultati, con la differenza di procrastinare il tutto in un'agonia inevitabile. Certi tarli scavano profondamente, è solo questione di tempo. Penso che alla fine le tue scelte in quel momento avrebbero portato poca differenza in termini di allontanamento, se non altro hai agito per onestà e correttezza.


Chi confessa ha bisogno di poter tornare a guardare negli occhi chi ama senza sentirsi una merda, poterlo riabbracciare sentendosi di nuovo se stessi. Senza questo in te resta un muro. E difatti solo con la confessione e la chiusura della storia extra si può tentare una rinascita. In alternativa resti lì, prendi per il culo l altro ma soprattutto te stessa. Per molti con la confessione e il casino successivo l amante perde proprio di significato


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi confessa ha bisogno di poter tornare a guardare negli occhi chi ama senza sentirsi una merda,


se stess*


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ti leggo e mi chiedo. È amore quello di chi dopo la tempesta resta o quello di chi decide di rispettare e onorare ciò che c è stato, lasciarlo puro e girare i tacchi? Lo so fa tanto Marzullo


Hai posto una alternativa con due motivazioni, ma la realtà è più complessa e pure complicata. 
A volte il tradimento crea una tale dissonanza cognitiva tra l’idea che si aveva del partner e ciò che si viene a sapere che fa crollare tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma lo sapevo ancora prima di arrivare qui: non ho mica vissuto sulla luna, finora!
> 
> È che mi fa (sor)ridere il ribaltamento di prospettiva: la fedifraga che si sorprende e si sente traumatizzata (lei! ) quando, una volta scoperta, riceve il foglio di via.
> Cosa pensava? Che il marito avrebbe brindato e le avrebbe proposto di partecipare agli amplessi in un afflato di youpornico cuckoldismo?
> ...


 con due figli non è granché automatico. ogni volta che passo ti trovo sempre più sedicenne


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ogni volta che passo ti trovo sempre più sedicenne


Ottimo!


----------



## JON (28 Giugno 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi confessa ha bisogno di poter tornare a guardare negli occhi chi ama senza sentirsi una merda, poterlo riabbracciare sentendosi di nuovo se stessi. Senza questo in te resta un muro. E difatti solo con la confessione e la chiusura della storia extra si può tentare una rinascita. In alternativa resti lì, prendi per il culo l altro ma soprattutto te stessa. Per molti con la confessione e il casino successivo l amante perde proprio di significato


Direi che questo di Valentina è il caso che citi. La lealtà, per me,  è il valore in cima a tutti e andrebbe applicata in tutti i rapporti. La lealtà la offri anche al nemico, quando ne è meritevole. La offri ad un amante, quando sai che occupa un posto più o meno relativo nella tua vita. La riservi al tuo partner, quando nel bene, nel male e per il rispetto dovuto, comprendi che non puoi offrirgli una verità che non prevede la sua dignità.

Qui, dati i presupposti, e avendo ben chiaro quale fosse la collocazione delle persone in gioco, penso che una menzogna riparatoria poteva essere innestata per riprendere finalmente il controllo della propria vita. Ma la scelta della verità di Valentina è stata mutuata dal fatto che il marito aveva ormai mangiato una foglia che lei intuiva non avrebbe mai digerito. È stata, peraltro, anche intelligente, perché in quel frangente il rispetto e l'apertura concessa al marito erano gli unici elementi che potevano aiutarla. Non è andata nel migliore dei modi, ma, di fatto, il rispetto è salvo. C'è chi è abituato a negare, negare anche l'assoluta evidenza, calpestando prima dell'altrui, la propria dignità. Atteggiamenti che potenzialmente dovrebbero deludere tutti, amanti compresi.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Direi che questo di Valentina è il caso che citi. La lealtà, per me,  è il valore in cima a tutti e andrebbe applicata in tutti i rapporti. La lealtà la offri anche al nemico, quando ne è meritevole. La offri ad un amante, quando sai che occupa un posto più o meno relativo nella tua vita. La riservi al tuo partner, quando nel bene, nel male e per il rispetto dovuto, comprendi che non puoi offrirgli una verità che non prevede la sua dignità.
> 
> Qui, dati i presupposti, e avendo ben chiaro quale fosse la collocazione delle persone in gioco, penso che una menzogna riparatoria poteva essere innestata per riprendere finalmente il controllo della propria vita. Ma la scelta della verità di Valentina è stata mutuata dal fatto che il marito aveva ormai mangiato una foglia che lei intuiva non avrebbe mai digerito. È stata, peraltro, anche intelligente, perché in quel frangente il rispetto e l'apertura concessa al marito erano gli unici elementi che potevano aiutarla. Non è andata nel migliore dei modi, ma, di fatto, il rispetto è salvo. C'è chi è abituato a negare, negare anche l'assoluta evidenza, calpestando prima dell'altrui, la propria dignità. Atteggiamenti che potenzialmente dovrebbero deludere tutti, amanti compresi.


Il rispetto    
Valentina non è stata scaricata dal marito perché lo ha tradito, ma perché si è fatta beccare.
E tutti a pontificare con il senno di poi. Il rispetto come parametro per far funzionare una coppia è soltanto una foglia di fico per chi non ha altro da metterci.


----------



## JON (28 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il rispetto
> Valentina non è stata scaricata dal marito perché lo ha tradito, ma perché si è fatta beccare.
> E tutti a pontificare con il senno di poi. Il rispetto come parametro per far funzionare una coppia è soltanto una foglia di fico per chi non ha altro da metterci.


Il rispetto durante e dopo la separazione.


----------



## Max78 (29 Giugno 2020)

Ciao valentina,  anch'io, in parte invertita, sto vivendo un qualcosa di simile,
Posso chiederti dopo quando tempo ti sei resa conto che tra te e tuo marito e finita?
Per quando tempo hai sperato che lui tornasse da te?  Grazie.


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Valentina, posso chiederti cosa ti è rimasto di quella relazione extra, malgrado tutte le conseguenze ti rimane qualche ricordo? Come lo hai conosciuto e che cosa ti ha colpito di lui se avevi a casa l'uomo perfetto. ......sempre se non sono indiscreto


Prima di tutto anche il mio ex aveva ed ha difetti come tutti, per cui a casa non avevo l' uomo perfetto e io non ero la donna perfetta. Ne ero e ne sono innamorata con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti. Di quel periodo mi rimane la separazione e il dolore , però se penso a come mi sentivo quando la stavo vivendo ....mi faceva stare bene. Mi sentivo bella desiderata seduttiva . Ecco questa cosa mio marito me l ha sempre detta: quello che per te sarà un bel ricordo per me sarà uno schifo. E' vero, se non mi fosse piaciuto e se non fossi stata bene non l avrei fatto e rifatto. Questo al netto di quello che è successo dopo. Mi ha colpito essere trattata come una donna e non come una moglie madre . Vedere un uomo interessarsi a me oltre a mio marito, uomo con cui stavo da quando avevo 15 anni e ne avevo 31 . Non voglio giustificarmi perchè alla fine anche per il mio ex marito era la stessa cosa.


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Ciao valentina,  anch'io, in parte invertita, sto vivendo un qualcosa di simile,
> Posso chiederti dopo quando tempo ti sei resa conto che tra te e tuo marito e finita?
> Per quando tempo hai sperato che lui tornasse da te?  Grazie.


Anni.


----------



## Max78 (29 Giugno 2020)

Beh questo lo avevo capito!
Come sei sintetica!


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Beh questo lo avevo capito!
> Come sei sintetica!


Scusa ma allora non ho capito cosa vuoi sapere. Tu tradito o traditore


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il rispetto
> Valentina non è stata scaricata dal marito perché lo ha tradito, ma perché si è fatta beccare.
> E tutti a pontificare con il senno di poi. Il rispetto come parametro per far funzionare una coppia è soltanto una foglia di fico per chi non ha altro da metterci.


Per essere precisi sono stata beccata a tradire, se fossi stata beccata a prendere il the con una amica non avremmo divorziato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto anche il mio ex aveva ed ha difetti come tutti, per cui a casa non avevo l' uomo perfetto e io non ero la donna perfetta. Ne ero e ne sono innamorata con tutti i suoi pregi e difetti. Di quel periodo mi rimane la separazione e il dolore , però se penso a come mi sentivo quando la stavo vivendo ....mi faceva stare bene. Mi sentivo bella desiderata seduttiva . Ecco questa cosa mio marito me l ha sempre detta: quello che per te sarà un bel ricordo per me sarà uno schifo. E' vero, se non mi fosse piaciuto e se non fossi stata bene non l avrei fatto e rifatto. Questo al netto di quello che è successo dopo. *Mi ha colpito essere trattata come una donna e non come una moglie madre* . Vedere un uomo interessarsi a me oltre a mio marito, uomo con cui stavo da quando avevo 15 anni e ne avevo 31 . Non voglio giustificarmi perchè alla fine anche per il mio ex marito era la stessa cosa.


Riesci (vuoi) spiegare questa cosa? Come se suggerissi a un amico come conquistare...


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesci (vuoi) spiegare questa cosa? Come se suggerissi a un amico come conquistare...


Abbiamo fatto tutto assieme  sin dalla prima adolescenza. Dopo 16 anni assieme , sposata da quasi 10 e mamma di 2 bambini mi sono sentita scontata . Vedere le mie amiche che si sposavano , le emozioni , il desiderio e confrontarlo con la mia vita mi ha fatto sentire moglie e mamma ma non più femmina. Non saprei come spiegarlo meglio. questa storia non mi ha allontanata da mio marito, era sempre lui che desideravo anzi, in quel periodo mi sentivo sexy come non mai . Non ho mai preso l' iniziativa con mio marito come in quel periodo. Durante la giornata e le notti  era con mio marito con cui volevo essere , l' altro solo una eccitazione che iniziava e finiva nel periodo dell' incontro.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' vero, se non mi fosse piaciuto e se non fossi stata bene non l avrei fatto e rifatto.


Ma va? E chi l'avrebbe mai detto!

Sorprendente...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto tutto assieme  sin dalla prima adolescenza. Dopo 16 anni assieme , sposata da quasi 10 e mamma di 2 bambini mi sono sentita scontata . Vedere le mie amiche che si sposavano , le emozioni , il desiderio e confrontarlo con la mia vita mi ha fatto sentire moglie e mamma ma non più femmina. Non saprei come spiegarlo meglio. questa storia non mi ha allontanata da mio marito, era sempre lui che desideravo anzi, in quel periodo mi sentivo sexy come non mai . Non ho mai preso l' iniziativa con mio marito come in quel periodo. Durante la giornata e le notti  era con mio marito con cui volevo essere , l' altro solo una eccitazione che iniziava e finiva nel periodo dell' incontro.


Te l’ho chiesto perché a me “femmina” dà proprio i brividi.
E non capisco nemmeno l’essere dati per scontati.
Grazie comunque.
Vuoi dire forse vedere un uomo che si approccia con desiderio e con la trepidazione di chi pensa di poter essere respinto?


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto tutto assieme  sin dalla prima adolescenza. Dopo 16 anni assieme , sposata da quasi 10 e mamma di 2 bambini mi sono sentita scontata . Vedere le mie amiche che si sposavano , le emozioni , il desiderio e confrontarlo con la mia vita mi ha fatto sentire moglie e mamma ma non più femmina. Non saprei come spiegarlo meglio. questa storia non mi ha allontanata da mio marito, era sempre lui che desideravo anzi, in quel periodo mi sentivo sexy come non mai . Non ho mai preso l' iniziativa con mio marito come in quel periodo. Durante la giornata e le notti  era con mio marito con cui volevo essere , l' altro solo una eccitazione che iniziava e finiva nel periodo dell' incontro.



A me sembra tutto molto banale, scontato e ampiamente prevedibile.

Non so, ma ho come l'impressione che il 90% dei tradimenti (e lascio un margine di dubbio giusto per amor di discussione) sia ampiamente scontato, prevedibile e già scritto ancora prima che avvenga.

Solo che il traditore stesso non è in grado di vedere la sua storia già scritta in anticipo.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l’ho chiesto perché a me “femmina” dà proprio i brividi.
> E non capisco nemmeno l’essere dati per scontati.


La mia impressione è che spesso più che _esser dati per scontati _si tratti di _sentirsi dati per scontati _ed è con questo che una persona ha fatica a convivere.



> Grazie comunque.
> Vuoi dire forse vedere un uomo che si approccia con desiderio e con la trepidazione di chi pensa di poter essere respinto?


Ma no: si tratta solo di sentirsi desiderati da un'altra persona, perché il desiderio della persona che hai a fianco non ti basta più: ammesso che ci sia ancora desiderio nell'altra persona, nella migliore delle ipotesi lo dai per scontato (appunto) e quindi non ti gratifica più; nella peggiore, lo attribuisci al fatto che lui è un atavico maiale dentro e quindi quel desiderio ce l'ha a prescindere e non per te...


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non voglio che niente allievi la mia crisi di coppia semplicemente perché non ho bisogno di alleviarla. La coppia non c’è più. Non ci penso praticamente più.


Credo sia impossibile vivendoci insieme non pensarci proprio più.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> A me sembra tutto molto banale, scontato e ampiamente prevedibile.
> 
> Non so, ma ho come l'impressione che il 90% dei tradimenti (e lascio un margine di dubbio giusto per amor di discussione) sia ampiamente scontato, prevedibile e già scritto ancora prima che avvenga.
> 
> Solo che il traditore stesso non è in grado di vedere la sua storia già scritta in anticipo.


È per questo che a mio avviso invece dei corsi prematrimoniali obbligatorio dovrebbero fare dei tagliandi ogni tot, dove le coppie esperte rendono partecipi i meno esperti sulle insidie del cammino. Penso che la nostra amica se illo tempore avesse potuto parlare con se stessa attuale..non avrebbe fatto quella che in gergo tecnico è una cazzata cosmica. Perche perdere l'unico amore della propria vita per dieci scopate questo è. Cmq in lei rivedo molto mia moglie. E vedo che alla fine i motivi del tradimento di sempre gli stessi come le dinamiche pre, durante e post


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo schema di famiglia in cui i soldi sono di tutti è quello della famiglia “tradizionale“ che non prevedeva il divorzio, in cui il sostentamento dipendeva dal capofamiglia e la moglie al più integrava il reddito. È da questo schema da cui deriva e implicitamente derivano gli stipendi inferiori per le donne (nel privato) e anche le minori possibilità di carriera ovunque.
> Questo schema comportava una posizione di dipendenza della donna, ma anche dell’uomo, anche se in un ruolo di maggiore prestigio. Era una sorta di assicurazione anti abbandono.
> Così come non si possono liquidare come “patriarcali” istituzioni secolari che, pur ponendo le donne formalmente in una posizione di sudditanza, comunque davano loro delle garanzie e dei poteri nella gestione famigliare, ugualmente non si può liquidare il proprio assetto economico come casuale e non funzionale a un assetto con un equilibrio di poteri.
> Ma io comunque mi riferivo al dopo tradimento. Ne abbiamo parlato spesso, ma io avrei immediatamente cambiato regime economico. Non l’hai fatto e hai il più possibile mantenuto lo stile di vita che ti eri costruito e che condividevi con tua moglie ed era parte integrante e non accessoria del tuo stare bene con lei.
> ...


Brunetta, tu hai rinunciato soprattutto a un marito fedifrago, che non stimavi più. 
Casa, convinzioni, auto e figli li hai mantenuti esattamente allo stesso posto dov'erano prima. 
E malgrado questo sei crollata, tanto che hai avuto bisogno di approdare qua. 
Puoi immaginarti cosa può voler dire rinunciare anche alla casa o ai parenti, o a convivere con i figli o dover cambiare proprio la visione del mondo (altro che patriarcale e tutte queste teorie obsolete). 
Ulteriori drammi di fronte ai quali le corna ricevute alla fine diventano cazzate. 
Nessuno vuole perdere tutto e basta.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto tutto assieme  sin dalla prima adolescenza. Dopo 16 anni assieme , sposata da quasi 10 e mamma di 2 bambini mi sono sentita scontata . Vedere le mie amiche che si sposavano , le emozioni , il desiderio e confrontarlo con la mia vita mi ha fatto sentire moglie e mamma ma non più femmina. Non saprei come spiegarlo meglio. questa storia non mi ha allontanata da mio marito, era sempre lui che desideravo anzi, in quel periodo mi sentivo sexy come non mai . Non ho mai preso l' iniziativa con mio marito come in quel periodo. Durante la giornata e le notti  era con mio marito con cui volevo essere , l' altro solo una eccitazione che iniziava e finiva nel periodo dell' incontro.


Un classico.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che spesso più che _esser dati per scontati _si tratti di _sentirsi dati per scontati _ed è con questo che una persona ha fatica a convivere.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma no: si tratta solo di sentirsi desiderati da un'altra persona, perché il desiderio della persona che hai a fianco non ti basta più: ammesso che ci sia ancora desiderio nell'altra persona, nella migliore delle ipotesi lo dai per scontato (appunto) e quindi non ti gratifica più; nella peggiore, lo attribuisci al fatto che lui è un atavico maiale dentro e quindi quel desiderio ce l'ha a prescindere e non per te...


Ma che ne sai? 
Faccio una domanda a chi l’ha vissuto e rispondi tu? Oltretutto con una assertività presuntuosa di chi sa tutto?
Ridimensionati.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> È per questo che a mio avviso invece dei corsi prematrimoniali obbligatorio dovrebbero fare dei tagliandi ogni tot, dove le coppie esperte rendono partecipi i meno esperti sulle insidie del cammino. Penso che la nostra amica se illo tempore avesse potuto parlare con se stessa attuale..non avrebbe fatto quella che in gergo tecnico è una cazzata cosmica. Perche perdere l'unico amore della propria vita per dieci scopate questo è. Cmq in lei rivedo molto mia moglie. E vedo che alla fine i motivi del tradimento di sempre gli stessi come le dinamiche pre, durante e post


Credo (per racconti di altri, perché io non ho fatto alcun corso prematrimoniale perché non mi sono sposata in chiesa) che i corsi si svolgano proprio con il confronto è il contributo di coppie sposate da molti anni. Però credo che sia difficile che, nel proprio quartiere o nel proprio paese, le persone possano essere disposte a raccontare il proprio privato. Sono incontri in parrocchia, non tradititorianonimi.net



danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, tu hai rinunciato soprattutto a un marito fedifrago, che non stimavi più.
> Casa, convinzioni, auto e figli li hai mantenuti esattamente allo stesso posto dov'erano prima.
> E malgrado questo sei crollata, tanto che hai avuto bisogno di approdare qua.
> Puoi immaginarti cosa può voler dire rinunciare anche alla casa o ai parenti, o a convivere con i figli o dover cambiare proprio la visione del mondo (altro che patriarcale e tutte queste teorie obsolete).
> ...


Io ho parlato di legami, oltre a quelli affettivi del nucleo famigliare, che si creano ben *PRIMA* che la coppia si trovi in crisi che costituiscono una sorta di *assicurazione* che il legame sia indissolubile. 
Ho aperto questa discussione per non continuare a parlare di te.
Vuoi a tutti i costi che si parli di te?
Sono disponibile in privato, anche se so benissimo che non ne hai intenzione.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?
> Faccio una domanda a chi l’ha vissuto e rispondi tu?* Oltretutto con una assertività presuntuosa di chi sa tutto?*
> _Ridimensionati._


Ma che banalità di obiezione!   

Quanto al neretto, premetti pure un "secondo me", se ti piace di più, ma è noioso starlo a scrivere ogni volta.

E quanto al corsivo, è un compito difficile...


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di legami, oltre a quelli affettivi del nucleo famigliare, che si creano ben *PRIMA* che la coppia si trovi in crisi che costituiscono una sorta di *assicurazione* che il legame sia indissolubile.
> Ho aperto questa discussione per non continuare a parlare di te.
> Vuoi a tutti i costi che si parli di te?
> Sono disponibile in privato, anche se so benissimo che non ne hai intenzione.


Non la coppia! 
La famiglia.
Una coppia può finire, dando spazio ad altre esperienze senza strascichi. 
Quando crei una famiglia necessariamente crei dei legami forti, che inglobano altri legami parentali (penso solo al rapporto nonni-nipoti, che spesso è bellissimo) e con la comunità.
Hai un ruolo importante, oltre a quello di coniuge, quello di genitore, per cui ti assumi responsabilità.
Dargli una dimensione di precariato perché 'non si sa mai' è uno dei più grandi errori, che stiamo pagando tutti. 
Esiste semplicemente l'alternativa: ho amici che non si sono mai sposati e non hanno mai fatto figli. 
Scelta molto più consapevole, direi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma che banalità di obiezione!
> 
> Quanto al neretto, premetti pure un "secondo me", se ti piace di più, ma è noioso starlo a scrivere ogni volta.
> 
> E quanto al corsivo, è un compito difficile...


Se parli della esperienza personale è il tuo vissuto e si può solo cercare di capire meglio.
Ma da single come puoi pensare di parlare di cosa succede a chi è sposato da decenni? Almeno usare la forma sintattica “io penso che...” è più interessante.
”Secondo me” io l’ho messo in firma.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo (per racconti di altri, perché io non ho fatto alcun corso prematrimoniale perché non mi sono sposata in chiesa) che i corsi si svolgano proprio con il confronto è il contributo di coppie sposate da molti anni. Però credo che sia difficile che, nel proprio quartiere o nel proprio paese, le persone possano essere disposte a raccontare il proprio privato. Sono incontri in parrocchia, non tradititorianonimi.net


Appunto: concordo completamente. Oltretutto coppie che tipicamente sono le coppie storiche della parrocchia, quindi veramente danno una prospettiva della vita di coppia... come dire... limitata? 

Molto più senso, avrebbe, se invece di far partecipare le coppie sposate da molti anni facessero partecipare le coppie che sono scoppiate: quello, forse, potrebbe dare degli spunti maggiori!

Ma la vedo difficile...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non la coppia!
> La famiglia.
> Una coppia può finire, dando spazio ad altre esperienze senza strascichi.
> Quando crei una famiglia necessariamente crei dei legami forti, che inglobano altri legami parentali (penso solo al rapporto nonni-nipoti, che spesso è bellissimo) e con la comunità.
> ...


Certamente creare una famiglia è una assunzione di responsabilità.
Ma così come si resta e si può restare genitori da separati, i nonni restano nonni. Il problema è se i nonni diventano genitori del genero o della nuora. Questo intendevo con il creare, più o meno consapevolmente, legami che poi è difficile (o si dice che lo siano) allentare.
Certamente c’è chi evita tutti i legami. Scelta consapevole fatta per paura di abbandono, paura uguale uguale e scelta speculare di chi costruisce una serie di legami che rafforzano e rendono indissolubile quello della coppia. 
Quello su cui volevo invitare a riflettere è se questi legami siano inevitabili o se siano costruiti con cura per creare una rete di protezione o forse una gabbia.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se parli della esperienza personale è il tuo vissuto e si può solo cercare di capire meglio.
> Ma da single come puoi pensare di parlare di cosa succede a chi è sposato da decenni? Almeno usare la forma sintattica “io penso che...” è più interessante.
> ”Secondo me” io l’ho messo in firma.


Qualsiasi affermazione che faccio è ovviamente "secondo me": è sempre sottinteso. Come potrebbe essere altrimenti? Starlo a sottolineare ogni volta lo trovo un po' pedante.

Quanto a me, sarò anche single (il che non è neanche tecnicamente vero) ma mi so guardare intorno, ascolto la gente e sono un osservatore (molto) attento.

E seppur emotivamente avrò ancora 17 anni (ma ieri sono anche ringiovanito arrivando a 16...), all'anagrafe ne ho parecchi di più: gente ne ho conosciuta parecchia e un po' di vita l'ho già vissuta. Pensa che l'autrice del thread alla mia età era già divorziata! 

Continuare a considerarmi un bimbetto incapace di capire le cose solo perché non mi trombo la qualunque è un po' offensivo. Più per voi che per me...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Appunto: concordo completamente. Oltretutto coppie che tipicamente sono le coppie storiche della parrocchia, quindi veramente danno una prospettiva della vita di coppia... come dire... limitata?
> 
> Molto più senso, avrebbe, se invece di far partecipare le coppie sposate da molti anni facessero partecipare le coppie che sono scoppiate: quello, forse, potrebbe dare degli spunti maggiori!
> 
> Ma la vedi difficile...


 credo che l’obiettivo sia dare il buon esempio.
Molto bello questo film (non fatevi scoraggiare dalla presenza di Fabio Volo che qui è perfetto per la parte) https://www.raiplay.it/video/2016/07/Casomai-b5af4f50-be4a-42eb-bb40-f8c67b7c0ee4.html


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Qualsiasi affermazione che faccio è ovviamente "secondo me": è sempre sottinteso. Come potrebbe essere altrimenti? Starlo a sottolineare ogni volta lo trovo un po' pedante.
> 
> Quanto a me, sarò anche single (il ché non è neanche tecnicamente vero) ma mi so guardare intorno, ascolto la gente e sono un osservatore (molto) attento.
> 
> ...


Ma no!
È che dire “è un classico“ è l’equivalente del “dove andremo a finire?!” Se usi il secondo ti daranno dell’ottantenne .
Non è escluso che mi abbia innervosito qualcun altro e poi sia scattata con te


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo (per racconti di altri, perché io non ho fatto alcun corso prematrimoniale perché non mi sono sposata in chiesa) che i corsi si svolgano proprio con il confronto è il contributo di coppie sposate da molti anni. Però credo che sia difficile che, nel proprio quartiere o nel proprio paese, le persone possano essere disposte a raccontare il proprio privato. Sono incontri in parrocchia, non tradititorianonimi.net


Si. Ma dico altro. Farli quando hai dentro la gioia della evento e hai convinzione che questo basti..a che serve. È come prendere l'aspirina perché tra due mesi ti verrà la febbre.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente creare una famiglia è una assunzione di responsabilità.
> Ma così come si resta e si può restare genitori da separati, i nonni restano nonni. Il problema è se i nonni diventano genitori del genero o della nuora. Questo intendevo con il creare, più o meno consapevolmente, legami che poi è difficile (o si dice che lo siano) allentare.
> Certamente c’è chi evita tutti i legami. Scelta consapevole fatta per paura di abbandono, paura uguale uguale e scelta speculare di chi costruisce una serie di legami che rafforzano e rendono indissolubile quello della coppia.
> Quello su cui volevo invitare a riflettere è se questi legami siano inevitabili o se siano costruiti con cura per creare una rete di protezione o forse una gabbia.


I legami sono quelli della comunità, che è anche parentale. Poi ti può stare sulle balle la suocera, ma merita ugualmente rispetto per quello che rappresenta per tua moglie.
Se invece sei fortunato, arrivi a volerle bene, entra a far parte della tua vita, come nipoti, cugini, parenti...
È la ragione per cui mia madre si preoccupo' all'epoca più per mia moglie che per me.
Lei vuole bene a mia moglie e mia figlia è sempre da mia nonna. E io sono felice di questo, sono felice per loro. I legami danno senso alla vita.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si. Ma dico altro. Farli quando hai dentro la gioia della evento e hai convinzione che questo basti..a che serve. È come prendere l'aspirina perché tra due mesi ti verrà la febbre.


Non ho idea di come funzionino. Forse l’obiettivo principale è evitare successivamente richieste di annullamento e nell’immediato richiesta di matrimonio in chiesa solo per la cerimonia suggestiva e non per la consapevolezza del sacramento.
Credo che chi tradisce dimostri di fregarsene del sacramento.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> credo che l’obiettivo sia dare il buon esempio.


Secondo me è molto più importante conoscere i cattivi esempi: meglio sapere quali sono gli ostacoli da schivare, piuttosto che l'obiettivo a cui tendere.

Così, come regola generale, nella vita: perché di buone intenzioni sono lastricate le vie dell'inferno...



> Molto bello questo film (non fatevi scoraggiare dalla presenza di Fabio Volo che qui è perfetto per la parte) https://www.raiplay.it/video/2016/07/Casomai-b5af4f50-be4a-42eb-bb40-f8c67b7c0ee4.html


Sorry, 'gna posso fà... solo il nome mi ammoscia più dei gambaletti!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I legami sono quelli della comunità, che è anche parentale. Poi ti può stare sulle balle la suocera, ma merita ugualmente rispetto per quello che rappresenta per tua moglie.
> Se invece sei fortunato, arrivi a volerle bene, entra a far parte della tua vita, come nipoti, cugini, parenti...
> È la ragione per cui mia madre si preoccupo' all'epoca più per mia moglie che per me.
> Lei vuole bene a mia moglie e mia figlia è sempre da mia nonna. E io sono felice di questo, sono felice per loro. I legami danno senso alla vita.


Ma io ho detto che i legami fanno schifo?
Possiamo fare un ragionamento guardando anche altre coppie e altre famiglie che hanno costruito legami meno stretti?
O altri che, come si suol dire, “si sono legati mani e piedi”, magari da giovanissimi?
Ad esempio ho una amica che ha iniziato la sua storia matrimoniale all’insegna del distacco dalle famiglie di origine scegliendo di vivere lontani da entrambi, proprio in un paese diverso.
Poi, gradualmente, è cambiato tutto e si è pentita della scelta iniziale perché doveva sobbarcarsi viaggi per avere aiuto e con i figli e ora perché lontana da genitori e suoceri bisognosi di assistenza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Secondo me è molto più importante conoscere i cattivi esempi: meglio sapere quali sono gli ostacoli da schivare, piuttosto che l'obiettivo a cui tendere.
> 
> Così, come regola generale, nella vita: perché di buone intenzioni sono lastricate le vie dell'inferno...
> 
> ...


Invece è meglio di un corso matrimoniale. E te lo dico...


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Credo (per racconti di altri, perché io non ho fatto alcun corso prematrimoniale perché non mi sono sposata in chiesa) che i corsi si svolgano proprio con il confronto è il contributo di coppie sposate da molti anni.* Però credo che sia difficile che, nel proprio quartiere o nel proprio paese, le persone possano essere disposte a raccontare il proprio privato. Sono incontri in parrocchia, non tradititorianonimi.net


Hahahahahahahaha... 
Le coppie che hanno dato il loro contributo al mio corso prematrimoniale sono tutte separate.


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente creare una famiglia è una assunzione di responsabilità.
> Ma così come si resta e si può restare genitori da separati, i nonni restano nonni. Il problema è se i nonni diventano genitori del genero o della nuora. Questo intendevo con il creare, più o meno consapevolmente, legami che poi è difficile (o si dice che lo siano) allentare.
> Certamente c’è chi evita tutti i legami. Scelta consapevole fatta per paura di abbandono, paura uguale uguale e scelta speculare di chi costruisce una serie di legami che rafforzano e rendono indissolubile quello della coppia.
> *Quello su cui volevo invitare a riflettere è se questi legami siano inevitabili o se siano costruiti con cura per creare una rete di protezione o forse una gabbia.*


Fa lo stesso, sono insiti nella natura umana di ogni individuo come essere sociale. E' una questione antropologica, non culturale.
L' errore macroscopico che secondo me viene fatto più spesso oggi è quello di considerare il comportamento umano -solo- frutto della facies culturale. L'uomo nuovo, convinto al politicamente corretto o l'uomo nuovo delle dittature, che è la stessa cosa sostanzialmente.
Quando in effetti esistono evidenze scientifiche di tutt'altro segno.
Probabilmente è il retaggio e la diffidenza ancora dopo quasi duecento anni da Darwin nel considerarsi qualcosa di completamente diverso dagli animali.


----------



## JON (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di legami, oltre a quelli affettivi del nucleo famigliare, che si creano ben *PRIMA* che la coppia si trovi in crisi che costituiscono una sorta di *assicurazione* che il legame sia indissolubile.
> Ho aperto questa discussione per non continuare a parlare di te.
> Vuoi a tutti i costi che si parli di te?
> Sono disponibile in privato, anche se so benissimo che non ne hai intenzione.


I legami generano vincoli solitamente.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Fa lo stesso, sono insiti nella natura umana di ogni individuo come essere sociale. E' una questione antropologica, non culturale.
> L' errore macroscopico che secondo me viene fatto più spesso oggi è quello di considerare il comportamento umano -solo- frutto della facies culturale. L'uomo nuovo, convinto al politicamente corretto o l'uomo nuovo delle dittature, che è la stessa cosa sostanzialmente.
> Quando in effetti esistono evidenze scientifiche di tutt'altro segno.
> Probabilmente è il retaggio e la diffidenza ancora dopo quasi duecento anni da Darwin nel considerarsi qualcosa di completamente diverso dagli animali.





JON ha detto:


> I legami generano vincoli solitamente.


Intendevo legami in numero maggiore e più intensi o frequenti, così come l’organizzazione economica può essere più o meno interdipendente. Però ho aperto un thread


----------



## Minas Tirith (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto tutto assieme  sin dalla prima adolescenza. Dopo 16 anni assieme , sposata da quasi 10 e mamma di 2 bambini mi sono sentita scontata . Vedere le mie amiche che si sposavano , le emozioni , il desiderio e confrontarlo con la mia vita mi ha fatto sentire moglie e mamma ma non più femmina. Non saprei come spiegarlo meglio. questa storia non mi ha allontanata da mio marito, era sempre lui che desideravo anzi, in quel periodo mi sentivo sexy come non mai . Non ho mai preso l' iniziativa con mio marito come in quel periodo. Durante la giornata e le notti  era con mio marito con cui volevo essere , l' altro solo una eccitazione che iniziava e finiva nel periodo dell' incontro.


All epoca della scoperta il tuo ex marito aveva avuto solo te nella sua vita?


----------



## Max78 (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora non ho capito cosa vuoi sapere. Tu tradito o traditore


Tradito.


----------



## JON (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo legami in numero maggiore e più intensi o frequenti, così come l’organizzazione economica può essere più o meno interdipendente. Però ho aperto un thread


Vuoi dire ridondanza di vincoli?


----------



## farmer (29 Giugno 2020)

Grazie per la risposta Valentina, alla fine il motivo del tradimento femminile è comune, si arriva a un età dove la routine quotidiana ti schiaccia e senti il bisogno di uscirne. Per una donna, se per di più con un certo fascino, è facilissimo cadere in tentazione, occasioni non mancano. Quello che mi stupisce è la tua giovane età all'epoca dei fatti, di solito trovi donne oltre i quaranta e con vent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle, 31 anni, dieci di matrimonio e sentirsi già scontata mi pare strano. I tuoi figli che ruolo hanno avuto nella separazione, non erano molto grandi mi pare. E come hai conosciuto il tuo amante? Scusa se ti faccio domande ma sei l'unica traditrice sincera, provvista di seria autocritica, consapevole degli errori fatti....mi piaci


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta Valentina, alla fine il motivo del tradimento femminile è comune, si arriva a un età dove la routine quotidiana ti schiaccia e senti il bisogno di uscirne. Per una donna, se per di più con un certo fascino, è facilissimo cadere in tentazione, occasioni non mancano. Quello che mi stupisce è la tua giovane età all'epoca dei fatti, di solito trovi donne oltre i quaranta e con vent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle, 31 anni, dieci di matrimonio e sentirsi già scontata mi pare strano. I tuoi figli che ruolo hanno avuto nella separazione, non erano molto grandi mi pare. E come hai conosciuto il tuo amante? Scusa se ti faccio domande ma sei *l'unica traditrice sincera, provvista di seria autocritica, consapevole degli errori fatti*....mi piaci


semmai è il “pentita” che ti fa la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Vuoi dire ridondanza di vincoli?


Bella definizione!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta Valentina, *alla fine il motivo del tradimento femminile è comune, si arriva a un età dove la routine quotidiana ti schiaccia e senti il bisogno di uscirne.* Per una donna, se per di più con un certo fascino, è facilissimo cadere in tentazione, occasioni non mancano. Quello che mi stupisce è la tua giovane età all'epoca dei fatti, di solito trovi donne oltre i quaranta e con vent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle, 31 anni, dieci di matrimonio e sentirsi già scontata mi pare strano. I tuoi figli che ruolo hanno avuto nella separazione, non erano molto grandi mi pare. E come hai conosciuto il tuo amante? Scusa se ti faccio domande ma sei l'unica traditrice sincera, provvista di seria autocritica, consapevole degli errori fatti....mi piaci


Solo a me dà fastidio? 
Neanche tutte fossero Emma Bovary


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo a me dà fastidio?
> Neanche tutte fossero Emma Bovary


Guarda che sono cavolate. Mi ricordo che mentre cercavo di giustificarmi con questi argomenti mi accorgevo di quanto fossi patetica. Mio marito infatti mi disse che da quel lato eravamo sulla stessa barca. Anch' io ho avuto solo te mi disse, anche ho 31 anni e da quando ne avevo 15 sono con la stessa donna. Tu che mi vedi a volte distratto, tu, cosa pensi di scatenarmi quando ti presenti in tutona ?...Ma , mi disse, la differenza è che per me la tutona vuol dire un grado di intimità emozionale, empatica e sessuale   che nessuna minigonna che posso incontrare per strada può avere.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente creare una famiglia è una assunzione di responsabilità.
> Ma così come si resta e si può restare genitori da separati, i nonni restano nonni. Il problema è se i nonni diventano genitori del genero o della nuora. Questo intendevo con il creare, più o meno consapevolmente, legami che poi è difficile (o si dice che lo siano) allentare.
> Certamente c’è chi evita tutti i legami. Scelta consapevole fatta per paura di abbandono, paura uguale uguale e scelta speculare di chi costruisce una serie di legami che rafforzano e rendono indissolubile quello della coppia.
> Quello su cui volevo invitare a riflettere è se questi legami siano inevitabili o se siano costruiti con cura per creare una rete di protezione o forse una gabbia.


Io non credo che sia un legame che si crei inconsapevolmente per rendere difficile una futura separazione 
Io credo che sia una cosa auspicabile che i rispettivi genitori facciano entrare a tutti gli effetti l’altro come membro della famiglia 
Non avrei mai potuto stare con un uomo che non apprezzasse o trovasse un peso la mia famiglia di origine e ho lavorato tanto perché mio marito non si allontanasse dalla sua


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono cavolate. Mi ricordo che mentre cercavo di giustificarmi con questi argomenti mi accorgevo di quanto fossi patetica. Mio marito infatti mi disse che da quel lato eravamo sulla stessa barca. Anch' io ho avuto solo te mi disse, anche ho 31 anni e da quando ne avevo 15 sono con la stessa donna. Tu che mi vedi a volte distratto, tu, cosa pensi di scatenarmi quando ti presenti in tutona ?...Ma , mi disse, la differenza è che per me la tutona vuol dire un grado di intimità emozionale, empatica e sessuale   che nessuna minigonna che posso incontrare per strada può avere.


ma scopavate o no con tuo marito?   che al netto del grande classico della monotonia, non s'è capito se la tua fosse insoddisfazione legata ad un calo del desiderio o se proprio eri curiosa di provare con un altro uomo a vedere com'era


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Si scopava . E si scopava alla grande anche nei mesi in cui lo tradivo, anzi, forse per ripagarlo gli diedi ciò che non gli avevo mai dato e sia chiaro, diedi solo a lui .


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che sia un legame che si crei inconsapevolmente per rendere difficile una futura separazione
> Io credo che sia una cosa auspicabile che i rispettivi genitori facciano entrare a tutti gli effetti l’altro come membro della famiglia
> Non avrei mai potuto stare con un uomo che non apprezzasse o trovasse un peso la mia famiglia di origine e ho lavorato tanto perché mio marito non si allontanasse dalla sua


Non ho detto che è solo una assicurazione per il futuro, ma che sono cose che definiscono i valori di una persona.
Io mi ci sono trovata gradualmente. Ho anche svolto il ruolo di pacificatrice tra i membri della sua famiglia. 
Ho fatto fatica, ma poi mi sono sottratta.


----------



## danny (29 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che i legami fanno schifo?
> Possiamo fare un ragionamento guardando anche altre coppie e altre famiglie che hanno costruito legami meno stretti?
> O altri che, come si suol dire, “si sono legati mani e piedi”, magari da giovanissimi?
> Ad esempio ho una amica che ha iniziato la sua storia matrimoniale all’insegna del distacco dalle famiglie di origine scegliendo di vivere lontani da entrambi, proprio in un paese diverso.
> Poi, gradualmente, è cambiato tutto e si è pentita della scelta iniziale perché doveva sobbarcarsi viaggi per avere aiuto e con i figli e ora perché lontana da genitori e suoceri bisognosi di assistenza


Appunto.


----------



## Minas Tirith (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono cavolate. Mi ricordo che mentre cercavo di giustificarmi con questi argomenti mi accorgevo di quanto fossi patetica. *Mio marito infatti mi disse che da quel lato eravamo sulla stessa barca. Anch' io ho avuto solo te mi disse, anche ho 31 anni e da quando ne avevo 15 sono con la stessa donna*. Tu che mi vedi a volte distratto, tu, cosa pensi di scatenarmi quando ti presenti in tutona ?...Ma , mi disse, la differenza è che per me la tutona vuol dire un grado di intimità emozionale, empatica e sessuale   che nessuna minigonna che posso incontrare per strada può avere.


Questo ha influito secondo te sulla sua reazione? Cioè il fatto che tu avessi avuto un’altra esperienza e lui fosse rimasto a te?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per essere precisi sono stata beccata a tradire, se fossi stata beccata a prendere il the con una amica non avremmo divorziato.


Farsi beccare è il fulcro del tradimento. Ti riassumo qui tutta una serie di punti, sperando di non essere troppo sintetico ma ho già buttato fiumi di inchiostro qua e sarebbe troppo lunga.
1) Chi tradisce,  alla coppia di provenienza ci tiene, altrimenti lascerebbe. E tiene pure al legittimo, mica solo a casa, figli e faccende di soldi.
2) Semplicemente non vuole vedersi invecchiare in un tunnel di giornate che vede sempre uguali per cui si guarda intorno.
3)  ciò che fa la differenza però tra un deficiente che gioca a zecchinetta con le vite altrui e qualcuno che si guarda legittimamente i cazzi propri, è il _come_ si fanno le cose.
4) tradire è il supremo atto di egoismo, é il momento in cui dici agli altri che vieni prima tu. Solo che non lo dici. Te lo tieni per te e quindi è molto più faticoso da gestire rispetto ad essere egoista nei canoni della morale comune, tipo invecchiare facendo la Conchetta sul divano.
5) per tradire come si deve serve un enorme ammontare di energia, soldi e organizzazione. non è una scampagnata.
6)  se ti sei fatta beccare, almeno che il tuo ex marito non fosse Sherlock Holmes é perché tu lo hai preso sottogamba. Fottendotene e facendoti prendere dalla novità.
 Questa è la tua colpa, che che ne dicano i moralisti. non certo quella di esserti fatta strofinare le ovaie da qualcuno con cui non avevi sparato cazzate davanti a un prete vestito di bianco.
Piuttosto, una domanda, ma col tuo ex marito ci hai più scopato da separati?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È per questo che a mio avviso invece dei corsi prematrimoniali obbligatorio dovrebbero fare dei tagliandi ogni tot, dove le coppie esperte rendono partecipi i meno esperti sulle insidie del cammino. Penso che la nostra amica se illo tempore avesse potuto parlare con se stessa attuale..non avrebbe fatto quella che in gergo tecnico è una cazzata cosmica. Perche perdere l'unico amore della propria vita per dieci scopate questo è. Cmq in lei rivedo molto mia moglie. E vedo che alla fine i motivi del tradimento di sempre gli stessi come le dinamiche pre, durante e post


Le insidie del cammino :lol:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ulteriori drammi di fronte ai quali le corna ricevute alla fine diventano cazzate.


Infatti sembra sempre di sentire  quelli che compiangono i bambini africani sgranocchiando aragoste.


----------



## JON (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda che sono cavolate. *Mi ricordo che mentre cercavo di giustificarmi con questi argomenti mi accorgevo di quanto fossi patetica.* Mio marito infatti mi disse che da quel lato eravamo sulla stessa barca. Anch' io ho avuto solo te mi disse, anche ho 31 anni e da quando ne avevo 15 sono con la stessa donna. Tu che mi vedi a volte distratto, tu, cosa pensi di scatenarmi quando ti presenti in tutona ?...Ma , mi disse, la differenza è che per me la tutona vuol dire un grado di intimità emozionale, empatica e sessuale   che nessuna minigonna che posso incontrare per strada può avere.


Amen.

Qui non mi pare ci sia bisogno di cercare altro, anche perchè è tutto ben sedimentato.
Tu hai fatto una cazzata, non tanto nel tradimento, ma nella leggerezza con cui hai gestito la giostra. D'altronde in genere succede quello che hai raccontato ed il tutto è alquanto comune, quindi tant'è. Tuo marito invece è andato dritto come un treno, nonostante i tentativi a caldo di salvarvi, forse una piccola chance di andare avanti l'avevate, ma il colpo è stato troppo grande per lui da bruciarla.

Solo una cosa, sei approdata qui ultimamente. Dopo 24 anni, cosa ti frulla perennemente per la testa cosi tanto da arrivare qui? Tra te e tuo marito chi paga ancora le conseguenze di quello che è successo sembreresti essere tu. Lui sembra aver trovato pace, tu no. Qui, con l'apparente sensazione di trovare sfogo, rischi di perdere gli ultimi anni utili.


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Farsi beccare è il fulcro del tradimento. Ti riassumo qui tutta una serie di punti, sperando di non essere troppo sintetico ma ho già buttato fiumi di inchiostro qua e sarebbe troppo lunga.
> 1) Chi tradisce,  alla coppia di provenienza ci tiene, altrimenti lascerebbe. E tiene pure al legittimo, mica solo a casa, figli e faccende di soldi.


Tua opinione, che vale tanto quanto la mia diametralmente opposta.

Solo che la tua rassomiglia tanto allo slogan "fottere per la verginità" o "combattere per la pace" 



> 2) Semplicemente non vuole vedersi invecchiare in un tunnel di giornate che vede sempre uguali per cui si guarda intorno.
> 3)  ciò che fa la differenza però tra un deficiente che gioca a zecchinetta con le vite altrui e qualcuno che si guarda legittimamente i cazzi propri, è il _come_ si fanno le cose.
> 4) tradire è il supremo atto di egoismo, é il momento in cui dici agli altri che vieni prima tu. Solo che non lo dici. Te lo tieni per te e quindi è molto più faticoso da gestire rispetto ad essere egoista nei canoni della morale comune, tipo invecchiare facendo la Conchetta sul divano.
> 5) per tradire come si deve serve un enorme ammontare di energia, soldi e organizzazione. non è una scampagnata.
> 6)  se ti sei fatta beccare, almeno che il tuo ex marito non fosse Sherlock Holmes é perché tu lo hai preso sottogamba. Fottendotene e facendoti prendere dalla novità.


E su questi punti concordo.



> Questa è la tua colpa, che che ne dicano i moralisti.


Ma perché tirare in ballo il moralismo, invece delle persone? A me della morale me ne frega un beato cazzo, francamente!



> non certo quella di esserti fatta strofinare le ovaie da qualcuno con cui non avevi sparato cazzate davanti a un prete vestito di bianco.


Idem per lo stato civile: che si tratti di prete, di sindaco o di una birretta davanti alla quale ci siamo fatti due chiacchiere, a me interessa quello che abbiamo deciso di essere.



> Piuttosto, una domanda, ma col tuo ex marito ci hai più scopato da separati?


La domanda invece è interessante.


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Amen.
> 
> Qui non mi pare ci sia bisogno di cercare altro, anche perchè è tutto ben sedimentato.
> Tu hai fatto una cazzata, non tanto nel tradimento, ma nella leggerezza con cui hai gestito la giostra. D'altronde in genere succede quello che hai raccontato ed il tutto è alquanto comune, quindi tant'è. Tuo marito invece è andato dritto come un treno, nonostante i tentativi a caldo di salvarvi, forse una piccola chance di andare avanti l'avevate, ma il colpo è stato troppo grande per lui da bruciarla.
> ...


L ho già detto. Due anni fa circa, abbiamo festeggiato la specializzazione di nostro figlio. Siamo stati molto vicini e abbiamo organizzato per nostro figlio e i figli ci sono ci legano e ci legheranno per sempre. Poi alla festa è venuto con la sua nuova famiglia e la loro bambina, sorella dei nostri. Mi sono trovata a guardarli assieme e....lì la nostalgia mai sopita, si riaccesa molto più forte.


----------



## valentina.65 (29 Giugno 2020)

Certo 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Farsi beccare è il fulcro del tradimento. Ti riassumo qui tutta una serie di punti, sperando di non essere troppo sintetico ma ho già buttato fiumi di inchiostro qua e sarebbe troppo lunga.
> 1) Chi tradisce,  alla coppia di provenienza ci tiene, altrimenti lascerebbe. E tiene pure al legittimo, mica solo a casa, figli e faccende di soldi.
> 2) Semplicemente non vuole vedersi invecchiare in un tunnel di giornate che vede sempre uguali per cui si guarda intorno.
> 3)  ciò che fa la differenza però tra un deficiente che gioca a zecchinetta con le vite altrui e qualcuno che si guarda legittimamente i cazzi propri, è il _come_ si fanno le cose.
> ...


Certo che abbiamo scopato.... Che domanda


----------



## Vera (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Certo che abbiamo scopato.... Che domanda


Mica è scontato eh.


----------



## farmer (29 Giugno 2020)

Mi ricordo che mia moglie, nel periodo in cui si era invaghita di un amico della compagnia, scopavamo come non mai e prendeva lei l'iniziativa, momenti belli e allo stesso tempo da dimenticare. Io la  tenevo d'occhio e ne ho parlato, lei negava e se ne erano accorti anche altri. Le cose dopo un po' si sono sistemate, ma io vivo sempre con un'angoscia, più avanti, pensandoci, ho capito le mie colpe, pensavo al lavoro, mi ero seduto, la davo per scontata e non capivo il suo malessere, poteva parlarmene. Aveva 30 anni lei e 37 io...ora,dopo 20 anni, è l'inverso, io vorrei vivere di più, avere più passione e lei invece è molto più staccata. Se me fossi andato, ci sono andato molto vicino, forse ora sarei come te Valentina. Una cosa, ma tuo marito conosceva il tuo amante? E i figli come l'hanno presa?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Tua opinione, che vale tanto quanto la mia diametralmente opposta.


Ehm, no. Per questo è figo essere me. O pensi davvero che nel luogo sacro del darwinismo, cioè nella seduzione, siamo tutti uguali? 
Eddai, su!



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Certo che abbiamo scopato.... Che domanda


Anche dopo che lui si è stabilizzato altrove?



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ma , mi disse, la differenza è che per me la tutona vuol dire un grado di intimità emozionale, empatica e sessuale   che nessuna minigonna che posso incontrare per strada può avere.


Grazie al cazzo che lo hai tradito.


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si scopava . E si scopava alla grande anche nei mesi in cui lo tradivo, anzi, forse per ripagarlo gli diedi ciò che non gli avevo mai dato e sia chiaro, diedi solo a lui .


ed a tuo marito non s'è sorto il dubbio che ci fosse qualcosa sotto nel momento in cui dopo tanti anni ti eri finalmente decisa a dargli il culo?


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

.


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no. Per questo è figo essere me. O pensi davvero che nel luogo sacro del darwinismo, cioè nella seduzione, siamo tutti uguali?
> Eddai, su!



Nono, non lo penso neanche un po'! Sono ben consapevole dei miei limiti e me ne sto a cuccia al mio posto!

Però... che sia figo essere te... parliamone!


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed a tuo marito non s'è sorto il dubbio che ci fosse qualcosa sotto nel momento in cui dopo tanti anni ti eri finalmente decisa a dargli il culo?


Perché tu, in quel momento, ti saresti fatto pippe mentali?


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> L ho già detto. Due anni fa circa, abbiamo festeggiato la specializzazione di nostro figlio. Siamo stati molto vicini e abbiamo organizzato per nostro figlio e i figli ci sono ci legano e ci legheranno per sempre. Poi alla festa è venuto con la sua nuova famiglia e la loro bambina, sorella dei nostri. Mi sono trovata a guardarli assieme e....lì la nostalgia mai sopita, si riaccesa molto più forte.


Io sinceramente non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere. Sei peraltro anche alquanto assennata. Dato che ad iniziare questo thread sei stata tu, direi che, col senno di un abbondante poi, manca solo la morale di questa favola.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché tu, in quel momento, ti saresti fatto pippe mentali?


sul momento no.  dopo mi sarebbe sorta la curiosità


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Però... che sia figo essere te... parliamone!


 Dipende con chi ne parli, come tutte le cose ovviamente. L'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è di non prestare orecchio agli invidiosi.


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mica è scontato eh.


Io direi di sì (secondo me...  ) perché non è lei che ha perso stima in lui, anzi: da quel che dice l'ha anche aumentata, dopo, e visto che lui si è comportato civilmente, la scopata di richiamo ci sta tranquillamente.

Quella che non è per niente scontata, invece, è la scopata _dopo_ che lui si è riaccoppiato e, secondo me, era questo il senso della domanda di @Arcistufo, ma posso sbagliare.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed a tuo marito non s'è sorto il dubbio che ci fosse qualcosa sotto nel momento in cui dopo tanti anni ti eri finalmente decisa a dargli il culo?


Gioco, partita, incontro.
 E comunque sta cosa dell'_anale solo per un ragazzo speciale_ a me fa cascare le palle male.
 o ti piace prenderlo nel culo o non ti piace prenderlo nel culo. Il resto È ininfluente.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché tu, in quel momento, ti saresti fatto pippe mentali?


Dipende come avviene l'elargizione.


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul momento no.  dopo mi sarebbe sorta la curiosità


Stiamo parlando del culo, ma potremmo benissimo parlare dei grattini sulla schiena o della colazione a letto, che hanno una valenza sessuale molto più profonda del culo: fare qualcosa come ricompensa, premio o peggio ancora risarcimento, onestamente... meglio seghe a vita!

Epperò l'ho letta un sacco di volte in 'sto forum...


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gioco, partita, incontro.
> E comunque sta cosa dell'_anale solo per un ragazzo speciale_ a me fa cascare le palle male.
> o ti piace prenderlo nel culo o non ti piace prenderlo nel culo. Il resto È ininfluente.





abebis ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando del culo, ma potremmo benissimo parlare dei grattini sulla schiena o della colazione a letto, che hanno una valenza sessuale molto più profonda del culo: fare qualcosa come ricompensa, premio o peggio ancora risarcimento, onestamente... meglio seghe a vita!
> 
> Epperò l'ho letta un sacco di volte in 'sto forum...


diciamo che non sapendo nulla di Valentina e dei suoi gusti sessuali ed andando per logica, le prime cose che mi vengono in mente sono:

1- l'amante le aveva chiesto il culo, ma Valentina per una sua forma mentis contorcinata ma rispettabile se vogliamo, non voleva che il primo non fosse il marito.   

2- l'euforia che spesso accompagna una relazione extra all'inizio può averla portata ad esaudire un antico desiderio del marito rimasto sepolto dagli anni.

ribadisco, io sono abbastanza tonto, ma se mia moglie dopo 15 anni di relazione e presumo un motivato rifiuto fino ad allora, all'improvviso decide di darmi il culo, sicuramente all'inizio sarei euforico anch'io, ma poi a bocce ferme anche senza aver in mente nessun sospetto, io una domanda a Valentina l'avrei fatta.

questo nel rispetto del rasoio di Occam, magari in realtà la motivazione di Valentina è diversa


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Certo che abbiamo scopato.... Che domanda


Non è una cosa così naturale

Allora anche con la ex fidanzata ci si dovrebbe continuare a scopare (embè.. Ormai.. Siamo stati fidanzati/sposati) 


Forse è per questo che molti/molte sono terrorizzati dagli ex?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che non sapendo nulla di Valentina e dei suoi gusti sessuali ed andando per logica, le prime cose che mi vengono in mente sono:
> 
> 1- l'amante le aveva chiesto il culo, ma Valentina per una sua forma mentis contorcinata ma rispettabile se vogliamo, non voleva che il primo non fosse il marito.
> 
> ...


Io dopo 15 anni di relazione avrei smesso di chiederlo da 14 anni e 11 mesi

Giusto per non esser quello che sta lì col piattino in bocca


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io dopo 15 anni di relazione avrei smesso di chiederlo da 14 anni e 11 mesi
> 
> Giusto per non esser quello che sta lì col piattino in bocca


appunto, tu lo chiedi 1-2-3-4 volte, tua moglie ti spiega perchè no e siccome capisci, riponi il desiderio nel cassetto.   se però dopo 14 anni e 3 mesi improvvisamente sto desiderio si tira fuori dal cassetto e si realizza con l'entusiastica (suppongo) partecipazione di Valentina, vuoi dirmi che, dopo aver fatto fuoco e  fiamme a letto, non ti sorgerebbe spontanea la domanda "come mai"?


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2020)

Se uno è un minimo sveglio la domanda nasce spontanea.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, tu lo chiedi 1-2-3-4 volte, tua moglie ti spiega perchè no e siccome capisci, riponi il desiderio nel cassetto.   se però dopo 14 anni e 3 mesi improvvisamente sto desiderio si tira fuori dal cassetto e si realizza con l'entusiastica (suppongo) partecipazione di Valentina, vuoi dirmi che, dopo aver fatto fuoco e  fiamme a letto, non ti sorgerebbe spontanea la domanda "come mai"?


Sicuramente

Non mi è chiaro se Valentina ha offerto liberamente oppure ceduto alle accorate e reiterate richieste

Nel secondo caso probabile che il marito non si sia allarmato

Se chiedo 1000 volte è alla fine mi dici si, mi devo pure allarmare?

A quel punto sono quasi più allarmante io come soggetto


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se uno è un minimo sveglio la domanda nasce spontanea.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Non mi è chiaro se Valentina ha offerto liberamente oppure ceduto alle accorate e reiterate richieste
> 
> ...


che alla fine non è tanto la questione del culo in sè.   poteva essere n'altra cosa.   è il cambiamento repentino che in teoria dovrebbe destare sorpresa e curiosità.

non dico sospetto, perchè se credi nell'altra persona, non ti viene da sospettare, almeno non a me.   ma se una improvvisamente diventa favorevole a qualcosa cui finora s'era sempre detta contraria, una domanda non puoi non farla.

ma anche per la stessa Valentina.   chè spesso le relazioni extra scoperchiano problemi che prima nemmeno si sapeva di avere.


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Giugno 2020)

La storia extra è durata talmente poco che non ha fatto in tempo. Dopo, a storia scoperta, ha messo assieme le cose.


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Giugno 2020)

Mi pare che ho detto tutto, non saprei cosa aggiungere. Per me la mia presentazioni è terminata


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, tu lo chiedi 1-2-3-4 volte, tua moglie ti spiega perchè no e siccome capisci, riponi il desiderio nel cassetto.   se però dopo 14 anni e 3 mesi improvvisamente sto desiderio si tira fuori dal cassetto e si realizza con l'entusiastica (suppongo) partecipazione di Valentina, vuoi dirmi che, dopo aver fatto fuoco e  fiamme a letto, non ti sorgerebbe spontanea la domanda "come mai"?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Non mi è chiaro se Valentina ha offerto liberamente oppure ceduto alle accorate e reiterate richieste
> 
> ...


Quindi la sessualità in una coppia si definisce nei primi 3-6 mesi di una relazione? Non c'è possibilità di evoluzione in una coppia anche a distanza di anni, anche di tanti anni, a meno che non intervengano corna fatte e/o subite?

Solo a me fa tristezza questa visione della coppia e delle persone?

Boh. Anche questa è una cosa che mi è capitato di leggere principalmente qui: nella vita l'ho sempre sentita citare come una cosa disfunzionale.
Ma forse non è un caso...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> che hanno una valenza sessuale molto più profonda del culo


Dai davvero, ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Adesso capisco i giochi di parole e il voler fare i sofisti raffinati a tutti i costi, ma questa proprio non si può sentire.
Nella capoccia di una donna soprattutto in giovane età la concessione del culo, e soprattutto la successiva scoperta del godersi tutta una serie di situazioni che vanno dal mentale al fisico più fisico che ci sia, proprio in termini di stimolazione con le cure parentali e l'accudimento non c'entrano uncazzo.
Adesso immagino che tutti i bambini che non hanno ricevuto abbastanza affetto durante l'infanzia insorgeranno, ma la colazione a letto e i grattini sono la cosa più normale del mondo in qualunque relazione in cui ci sia uno straccio di intimità. Con tutto il rispetto per la regressione all'infanzia, graziaddio l'intimità fra adulti è un'altra cosa rispetto a nomignoli e vocette.
I grattini e la colazione a letto te le possono elargire anche l'ultimo stronzo che dai per scontato. E onestamente ricevere cure parentali invece che attrazione sessuale dentro una relazione é qualcosa che si avvicina molto all'elemosina.
E grazie al cazzo che poi una ti mette le corna.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Mi pare che ho detto tutto, non saprei cosa aggiungere. Per me la mia presentazioni è terminata


 È stato bello, Ci vediamo in giro Grazie per gli spunti.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io dopo 15 anni di relazione avrei smesso di chiederlo da 14 anni e 11 mesi
> 
> Giusto per non esser quello che sta lì col piattino in bocca


 Io una che mette barriere sessuali la scarico a tempo zero. altro che 15 anni. le docce fredde non fanno per me



abebis ha detto:


> Quindi la sessualità in una coppia si definisce nei primi 3-6 mesi di una relazione? Non c'è possibilità di evoluzione in una coppia anche a distanza di anni, anche di tanti anni, a meno che non intervengano corna fatte e/o subite?
> 
> Solo a me fa tristezza questa visione della coppia e delle persone?
> 
> ...


 nella vita reale chi scopa bene si vanta, chi scopa male Sta zitto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quindi la sessualità in una coppia si definisce nei primi 3-6 mesi di una relazione? Non c'è possibilità di evoluzione in una coppia anche a distanza di anni, anche di tanti anni, a meno che non intervengano corna fatte e/o subite?
> 
> Solo a me fa tristezza questa visione della coppia e delle persone?
> 
> ...


Penso che possibilità di evoluzione ci sia sempre, bisogna vedere cosa entra dentro assieme alla sessualità, tipo bollette della heracomm, rifacimento tetto condominiale, trasferimenti di lavoro in sedi indesiderate con colleghi indesiderati 

Figli (desiderati o indesiderati) 

Tutto incide

Non so se hai mai convissuto, ma se la risposta è sì e ora invece non convivi più, vuol dire che a un certo punto anche per te la strada della evoluzione a un certo punto si è fermata


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> La storia extra è durata talmente poco che non ha fatto in tempo. Dopo, a storia scoperta, ha messo assieme le cose.


non ha fatto in tempo tuo marito a domandarsi come mai di punto in bianco eri diventata più disinvolta?


----------



## farmer (30 Giugno 2020)

Non hai risposto alla mia domanda, come è entrato l'altro nella vostra relazione? Come lo hai conosciuto o lo conoscevi già?E i figli che ruolo hanno avuto nella separazione?


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Mi pare che ho detto tutto, non saprei cosa aggiungere. Per me la mia presentazioni è terminata


Benvenuta nel club!


----------



## farmer (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Mi pare che ho detto tutto, non saprei cosa aggiungere. Per me la mia presentazioni è terminata


Rispondi alle mie domande se vuoi, altrimenti bene così, è una storia diversa dalle altre che mi ha veramente colpito


----------



## Homer (30 Giugno 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Meno male che non l'hai trovata. Avesti investito ancora su una persona invece che su te stesso.
> @Homer l'ha trovata dopo


Mi hai chiamato? @Nocciola 
Buongiorno a tutti. Dalle mie parti si naviga alla grande, sto facendo incetta di armi per l'imminente divorzio. 
Non entro qui da una vita. Come state?
Bacio Homer


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul momento no.  dopo mi sarebbe sorta la curiosità





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende come avviene l'elargizione.


Ah, questi uomini dolcemente complicati
A me sarebbero venute prima dell'elargizione, le domande. A cadenza mensile, minimo. Tipo: stiamo insieme da una vita, perché non mi da ancora il culo?


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, questi uomini dolcemente complicati
> A me sarebbero venute prima dell'elargizione, le domande. A cadenza mensile, minimo. Tipo: stiamo insieme da una vita, perché non mi da ancora il culo?


è che siamo timidi


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quindi la sessualità in una coppia si definisce nei primi 3-6 mesi di una relazione? Non c'è possibilità di evoluzione in una coppia anche a distanza di anni, anche di tanti anni, a meno che non intervengano corna fatte e/o subite?
> 
> Solo a me fa tristezza questa visione della coppia e delle persone?
> 
> ...


Perché fuori di qui mentono.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quindi la sessualità in una coppia si definisce nei primi 3-6 mesi di una relazione? Non c'è possibilità di evoluzione in una coppia anche a distanza di anni, anche di tanti anni, a meno che non intervengano corna fatte e/o subite?
> 
> Solo a me fa tristezza questa visione della coppia e delle persone?
> 
> ...


Mi pare che stravolgere le affermazioni degli altri avvenga ovunque.
Il sesso come terreno di potere non è evoluzione di una relazione.


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Ma dove l'avete letta la questione dell'anale?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dove l'avete letta la questione dell'anale?


Aveva scritto una roba tremenda che avevo voluto ignorare e che è stata commentata peggio;  una cosa tipo “ho concesso a mio marito una cosa che non avevo mai concesso e che più concessi ad altri”.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, questi uomini dolcemente complicati
> A me sarebbero venute prima dell'elargizione, le domande. A cadenza mensile, minimo. Tipo: stiamo insieme da una vita, perché non mi da ancora il culo?


 lui è stato il primo e lei è stata la prima. conosci un Bozzolo migliore per generare un avvoltoio invece di una farfalla?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva scritto una roba tremenda che avevo voluto ignorare e che è stata commentata peggio;  una cosa tipo “ho concesso a mio marito una cosa che non avevo mai concesso e che più concessi ad altri”.


 Non è che l'avevi voluta ignorare, é che non possiedi gli strumenti logici per commentare un discorso del genere visto che di sesso non ci capisci un cazzo né ci hai mai capito un cazzo in vita tua.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dove l'avete letta la questione dell'anale?


 è @perplesso che è una brutta persona


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva scritto una roba tremenda che avevo voluto ignorare e che è stata commentata peggio;  una cosa tipo “ho concesso a mio marito una cosa che non avevo mai concesso e che più concessi ad altri”.


Si, una roba simile.
Io ho pensato che per una sorta di senso di colpa, ma non solo, ha concesso qualcosa del genere poi supposto. Non è stata esplicita.


valentina.65 ha detto:


> E si scopava alla grande anche nei mesi in cui lo tradivo, anzi, forse per ripagarlo gli diedi ciò che non gli avevo mai dato e sia chiaro, diedi solo a lui .


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Si, una roba simile.
> Io ho pensato che per una sorta di senso di colpa, ma non solo, ha concesso qualcosa del genere poi supposto. Non è stata esplicita.


È stato il _sia chiaro_ che ha scatenato i mostri


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è @perplesso che è una brutta persona


Se Valentina scappa è colpa sua.


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dove l'avete letta la questione dell'anale?


Sono una brutta persona anch'io.
O parlava della password del PC?


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2020)

...elargizione, concessione, ecc. ecc., il solo pensiero che parole simili possano (ri)entrare nell'intimità mi fa venire voglia di scappare a velocità fotonica


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...elargizione, concessione, ecc. ecc., il solo pensiero che parole simili possano (ri)entrare nell'intimità mi fa venire voglia di scappare a velocità fotonica


In realtà, nello specifico, si parlava di risarcimento...


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> In realtà, nello specifico, si parlava di risarcimento...


diciamo che "risarcimento" è solo un aspetto, la motivazione della concessione/elargizione. 
Ma devo correggere il mio post o possiamo includerlo nel ecc. ecc.


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono una brutta persona anch'io.
> O parlava della password del PC?


Avrai ragione magari, ma il beneficio del dubbio lo concederei.
Qui, con l'amministratore che fa supposizioni ad altezza d'uomo e l'avvocato che rincara le dosi, è facile che perdiamo la nuova arrivata che tra l'altro è una figura che mancava.

Scherzo eh...


----------



## Martes (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> In realtà, nello specifico, si parlava di risarcimento...


Peggio ancora


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> diciamo che "risarcimento" è solo un aspetto, la motivazione della concessione/elargizione.
> Ma devo correggere il mio post o possiamo includerlo nel ecc. ecc.


Prendiamo tutto, lo includiamo nella pratica.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Avrai ragione magari, ma il beneficio del dubbio lo concederei.
> Qui, con l'amministratore che fa supposizioni ad altezza d'uomo e l'avvocato che rincara le dosi, è facile che perdiamo la nuova arrivata che tra l'altro è una figura che mancava.
> 
> Scherzo eh...


diciamo che siamo andati sull'ovvio e Valentina tutto sommato non ha smentito


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Avrai ragione magari, ma il beneficio del dubbio lo concederei.


Ma dai: non c'era proprio nessun dubbio!



> Qui, con l'amministratore che fa supposizioni ad altezza d'uomo e l'avvocato che rincara le dosi, è facile che perdiamo la nuova arrivata che tra l'altro è una figura che mancava.
> 
> Scherzo eh...


Tanto nuova non sembra esserlo. Anzi: non lo è, perché l'ha detto lei stessa che legge da un po'.

Quindi sapeva _esattamente_ che commenti aspettarsi e da chi, tant'è che ha centellinato le "rivelazioni" con precisione micrometrica... 



Vera ha detto:


> Perché fuori di qui mentono.


Resta anche un'altra alternativa: si ritrovano a dir le cose qui quelli che fuori di qui mentono.


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

A me pare come se si fosse congedata. Mah, sarà tornata a lurkare.


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Avrai ragione magari, ma il beneficio del dubbio lo concederei.
> Qui, con l'amministratore che fa supposizioni ad altezza d'uomo e l'avvocato che rincara le dosi, è facile che perdiamo la nuova arrivata che tra l'altro è una figura che mancava.
> 
> Scherzo eh...


Se ci legge da un po' avrà anche capito che, spesso, si alleggerisce il carico.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Si, una roba simile.
> Io ho pensato che per una sorta di senso di colpa, ma non solo, ha concesso qualcosa del genere poi supposto. Non è stata esplicita.


Ma “quelli che capiscono” hanno capito correttamente, visto che lei ha confermato.
Per me è stata confermata solo una idea di sesso come esercizio di potere. Naturalmente “quelli che capiscono“ non capiranno.



ermik ha detto:


> ...elargizione, concessione, ecc. ecc., il solo pensiero che parole simili possano (ri)entrare nell'intimità mi fa venire voglia di scappare a velocità fotonica


Accidenti, siamo d’accordo!



JON ha detto:


> In realtà, nello specifico, si parlava di risarcimento...


Pure peggio.


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure peggio.


Dal punto di vista del tradito si tratterebbe di un carico ulteriore. Quando inizi a ricollegare certe dinamiche sembra una beffa oltre il danno.
Il fatto è che la realtà è questa, a volte. Certe manifestazioni sono all'ordine del tradimento.
Prendi Valentina, ti pare che ci stesse con la testa quando beatamente passeggiava con l'amante prendendo come unica precauzione quella di cambiare paese e con questo pensare di sentirsi tranquilla? Poi, tra sprazzi emotivi e sensi di colpa, va a pensare pure che riservare al marito un trattamento esclusivo possa in qualche modo normalizzare una situazione alquanto critica e rischiosa, ma questo forse lei non lo percepiva.

Sono passati 24 anni, oggi è un'altra persona. Sicuramente il suo status è diverso.


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accidenti, siamo d’accordo!


mmmmmmm....anche se io specifico l'assenza di confini?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> mmmmmmm....anche se io specifico l'assenza di confini?


Sì.
Sei tu che incaselli le mie affermazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista del tradito si tratterebbe di un carico ulteriore. Quando inizi a ricollegare certe dinamiche sembra una beffa oltre il danno.
> Il fatto è che la realtà e questa, a volte. Certe manifestazioni sono all'ordine del tradimento.
> Prendi Valentina, ti pare che ci stesse con la testa quando beatamente passeggiava con l'amante prendendo come unica precauzione quella di cambiare paese e con questo pensare di sentirsi tranquilla? Poi, tra sprazzi emotivi e sensi di colpa, va a pensare pure che riservare al marito un trattamento esclusivo possa in qualche modo normalizzare una situazione alquanto critica e rischiosa, ma questo forse lei non lo percepiva.
> 
> Sono passati 24 anni, oggi è un'altra persona. Sicuramente il suo status è diverso.


Però al di là della opportunità di un comportamento, pubblico* o intimo, è proprio l’idea di compensare o risarcire sessualmente che è una aberrazione.
* un altro paese può essere ingenuo o no. Ad esempio ci sono paesi vicini dove credo che sarebbe ben difficile incrociare qualcuno, e mai vi avrei potuto incontrare il marito, e altri più lontani non neutri.
A proposito (se il paese era del primo tipo) @valentina.65  sei proprio certa che tuo marito fosse lì per sostituire un collega? Oppure il tuo senso di colpa non ti ha fatto sospettare che ti avesse seguito o che lui fosse lì per motivi simili ai tuoi?


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Giugno 2020)

E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Sei tu che incaselli le mie affermazioni.


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente *infoiata*, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa









Aspetta che ti legge Brunetta 

*"Infoiata"* no, ti prego!
Non lo so, finchè mantieni il culo dietro le quinte fai un'impressione, poi di punto in bianco salti fuori e mi stoni.


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


Come, ugualmente, precisamente come mia moglie.

Ti diró che preferisco questo tipo di reazione, a quella di chi, dopo un tradimento, invece si allontana, e non per gli extra giochi a letto (che pure mi godo) , ma perchè significa che la mia donna, seppur fedifraga, ci tiene a me!


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


Cristo santo! 
Adesso arrivano i mazziatori.


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9379


Peccato abbia il reggi seno sotto


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Come, ugualmente, precisamente come mia moglie.
> 
> Ti diró che preferisco questo tipo di reazione, a quella di chi, dopo un tradimento, invece si allontana, e non per gli extra giochi a letto (che pure mi godo) , ma perchè significa che la mia donna, seppur fedifraga, ci tiene a me!


Opportunista!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


L’hai detto tu che era un risarcimento. E stai rincarando la dose.
Sei l’utente perfetto per rianimare le discussioni. Soprattutto ti adatti al trend.
La mancanza di coerenza mi fa perdere interesse anche per i personaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta che ti legge Brunetta
> 
> *"Infoiata"* no, ti prego!
> Non lo so, finchè mantieni il culo dietro le quinte fai un'impressione, poi di punto in bianco salti fuori e mi stoni.


È esattamente quello ho detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Avrai ragione magari, ma il beneficio del dubbio lo concederei.
> Qui, con l'amministratore che fa supposizioni ad altezza d'uomo e l'avvocato che rincara le dosi, è facile che perdiamo la nuova arrivata che tra l'altro è una figura che mancava.
> 
> Scherzo eh...


Se te la vuoi scopare mandale un mp e lasciaci giocare in pace. Magari ci scappa un _sia chiaro._


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Giugno 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta che ti legge Brunetta
> 
> *"Infoiata"* no, ti prego!
> Non lo so, finchè mantieni il culo dietro le quinte fai un'impressione, poi di punto in bianco salti fuori e mi stoni.


Ti arrapi solo con le suore, dillo 



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Come, ugualmente, precisamente come mia moglie.
> 
> Ti diró che preferisco questo tipo di reazione, a quella di chi, dopo un tradimento, invece si allontana, e non per gli extra giochi a letto (che pure mi godo) , ma perchè significa che la mia donna, seppur fedifraga, ci tiene a me!


 come poteva mancare il nostro aspirante inzuppatore preferito? #valentinafalloscopà



Brunetta ha detto:


> L’hai detto tu che era un risarcimento. E stai rincarando la dose.
> Sei l’utente perfetto per rianimare le discussioni. Soprattutto ti adatti al trend.
> La mancanza di coerenza mi fa perdere interesse anche per i personaggi.


sei fortunata che il tuo specchio non ti sputi ogni mattina, allora.


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2020)

.


JON ha detto:


> *"Infoiata"* no, ti prego!
> Non lo so, finchè mantieni il culo dietro le quinte fai un'impressione, poi di punto in bianco salti fuori e mi stoni.


Che "infoiata" abbia un che di ridicolo, sono d'accordo.

Per il resto, che è? Il culo si fa ma non si dice? E dove siamo, nel gruppo dopo il catechismo all'oratorio? Maddai...


----------



## farmer (30 Giugno 2020)

Fino a quando ti ha scoperta? Ma non hai detto che scopavate anche dopo? .qui tu hai parlato molto della conseguenza del tradimento, che sicuramente è la parte più importante per te, poco del tradimento in sé, abbiamo capito la motivazione, il sentirsi corteggiata, ma come ci sei arrivata, il tipo come vi siete avvicinati, come ci sei cascata? Perché alla fine ci sei cascata.


----------



## Martes (30 Giugno 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Che "infoiata" abbia un che di ridicolo, sono d'accordo.
> ...


È che sembrava così per bene, pentita e contrita, che poi uno resta spiazzato


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Fino a quando ti ha scoperta? Ma non hai detto che scopavate anche dopo? .qui tu hai parlato molto della conseguenza del tradimento, che sicuramente è la parte più importante per te, poco del tradimento in sé, abbiamo capito la motivazione, il sentirsi corteggiata, ma come ci sei arrivata, il tipo come vi siete avvicinati, come ci sei cascata? Perché alla fine ci sei cascata.


Ha parlato di corteggiamento.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Fino a quando ti ha scoperta? Ma non hai detto che scopavate anche dopo? .qui tu hai parlato molto della conseguenza del tradimento, che sicuramente è la parte più importante per te, poco del tradimento in sé, abbiamo capito la motivazione, il sentirsi corteggiata, ma come ci sei arrivata, il tipo come vi siete avvicinati, come ci sei cascata? Perché alla fine ci sei cascata.


Oh, ma lo sai che sei veramente curioso?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Oh, ma lo sai che sei veramente curioso?


Caspita, con una così riservata!


----------



## JON (30 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> È che sembrava così per bene, pentita e contrita, che poi uno resta spiazzato


C'ha fatto 'sto contropiede


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Caspita, con una così riservata!


Era una battuta, cavolo.  
Esattamente di lei cosa ti disturba?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Era una battuta, cavolo.
> Esattamente di lei cosa ti disturba?


Ma figurati, non mi disturba niente. Mi fa sorridere l’evoluzione in pochi giorni di forum, da una riservata a una senza riserve.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati, non mi disturba niente. Mi fa sorridere l’evoluzione in pochi giorni di forum, da una riservata a una senza riserve.


E' sempre la stessa persona, ha rivelato di se stessa via via vari aspetti. In tutti noi convivono, anche in contraddizione talvolta.
Quello che invece mi ha fatto un po' sorridere è la morbosità velata con cui sono state accolte alcune sue esternazioni. (Non da te, ovvio).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' sempre la stessa persona, ha rivelato di se stessa via via vari aspetti. In tutti noi convivono, anche in contraddizione talvolta.
> Quello che invece mi ha fatto un po' sorridere è la morbosità velata con cui sono state accolte alcune sue esternazioni. (Non da te, ovvio).


Io ho notato una incongruenza. Però posso sbagliare.


----------



## Gennaro73 (1 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Opportunista!


Modestamente.... 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> come poteva mancare il nostro aspirante inzuppatore preferito? #valentinafalloscopà


Ma è del 65, è difficile, anche ammesso che lei voglia, che il sacro augello acconsenta


----------



## Gennaro73 (1 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho notato una incongruenza. Però posso sbagliare.


Nel mio caso pensavi (o pensi), che addirittura stessi inventando. 

A me sembra che tu metta in dubbio la veridicità altrui, appena uno scende nei particolari.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


Non era risarcimento. Eri infoiata perché ti sentivi al centro dell' attenzione di più persone in quel periodo. Eri felice, lo hai detto.. stavi particolarmente bene, di buon umore. In quel periodo si è anche più sicuri ed attraenti... più curati.. tutto ciò avrà contributo ad alzare la infoiamento che da anni era solo "standard".


----------



## Gennaro73 (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non era risarcimento. Eri infoiata perché ti sentivi al centro dell' attenzione di più persone in quel periodo. Eri felice, lo hai detto.. stavi particolarmente bene, di buon umore. In quel periodo si è anche più sicuri ed attraenti... più curati.. tutto ciò avrà contributo ad alzare la infoiamento che da anni era solo "standard".


Non possono essere sia l'entusiasmo di cui parli tu che un vago senso di colpa, innestato anche da quello stesso entusiasmo?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Modestamente....
> 
> 
> 
> Ma è del 65, è difficile, anche ammesso che lei voglia, che il sacro augello acconsenta


Mavaffanculo Gennà! Sei mezzovergine, hai il cervello che puzza di chiuso che dio solo lo sa, ma magari la trovi una più grande con un po' di pazienza che investe su di te e ti spiega come va il mondo, con ogni probabilità dandoti più di quel che meriti.
E porca troia, più sono ignoranti più sono arroganti.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso pensavi (o pensi), che addirittura stessi inventando.
> 
> A me sembra che tu metta in dubbio la veridicità altrui, appena uno scende nei particolari.


 non si tratta di questo, è che avendo la vecchia stronza una completa incapacità di gestire la sfera sentimentale e sessuale perché nessuno le ha mai leccato il cuore passando all'interno, come legge di dinamiche sessuali urla al fake perché si ustiona come i vampiri il sole.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' il bello di questo forum, tanti che partecipano e vedono la stessa cosa in modo diverso. Riguardo all' anale è molto semplice: ero particolarmente infoiata, forse per i sensi di colpa o forse per la situazione, e ho avuto voglia di provare ......mi è piaciuto. Da quella volta, sino a quando m ha scoperta e cioè qualche settimana dopo, il sesso anale come il sesso orale o l' essere legata e sculacciata è diventata pratica e gioco abituale nella nostra intimità. Poi se il dargli il culo è una forma di risarcimento o di potere....non ne ho idea ...sono passati 24 anni e francamente è la cosa che meno mi importa


mi è proprio invicibile il pensiero di come un uomo dopo 15 anni di relazione vedendo un cambiamento (per me positivo, ma sono gusti) della propria moglie non si ponga e soprattutto non faccia domande.


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi è proprio invicibile il pensiero di come un uomo dopo 15 anni di relazione vedendo un cambiamento (per me positivo, ma sono gusti) della propria moglie non si ponga e soprattutto non faccia domande.


È sicuramente come dici, ma non è detto che lui non abbia notato quel cambiamento.  In mancanza di ulteriori informazioni però è facile commettere l'errore di non pensare che i motivi dipendano esclusivamente da fattori esterni.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

ma anche senza stare a congetturare sui perchè, a me davvero, se mia moglie dopo 15 anni di relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio di botto si fa inculare, legare, bendare, etc,.... essendo tonto non penserei ad un amante almeno non subito, però un "amore, è fantastico tutto questo, ma come mai questa svolta?" mi sorgerebbe spontaneo.

chè poi vedo che alcuni al solito invece della Luna hanno guardato il dito.   non è tanto il discorso del culo che conta, quanto il sottotesto.

Valentina poteva accennare alla palestra, al cambio di look, al fatto di uscire da sola con le amiche o qualsiasi altra cosa denotasse un cambiamento di abitudini improvviso.    la sostanza del discorso non sarebbe cambiata


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche senza stare a congetturare sui perchè, a me davvero, se mia moglie dopo 15 anni di relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio di botto si fa inculare, legare, bendare, etc,.... essendo tonto non penserei ad un amante almeno non subito, però un "amore, è fantastico tutto questo, ma come mai questa svolta?" mi sorgerebbe spontaneo.
> 
> chè poi vedo che alcuni al solito invece della Luna hanno guardato il dito.   non è tanto il discorso del culo che conta, quanto il sottotesto.
> 
> Valentina poteva accennare alla palestra, al cambio di look, al fatto di uscire da sola con le amiche o qualsiasi altra cosa denotasse un cambiamento di abitudini improvviso.    la sostanza del discorso non sarebbe cambiata


Io sono pienamente d'accordo. Personalmente a me basterebbe anche meno per instillarmi dei dubbi. Fatto sta che, per la mia esperienza, dietro certe esternazioni, anche e soprattutto più caratteriali che fisiche, si celano quasi sempre fattori esterni. È alquanto ovvio, ma anche un fatto di esperienze.


----------



## patroclo (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche senza stare a congetturare sui perchè, a me davvero, se mia moglie dopo 15 anni di relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio di botto si fa inculare, legare, bendare, etc,.... essendo tonto non penserei ad un amante almeno non subito, però un "amore, è fantastico tutto questo, ma come mai questa svolta?" mi sorgerebbe spontaneo.
> 
> chè poi vedo che alcuni al solito invece della Luna hanno guardato il dito.   non è tanto il discorso del culo che conta, quanto il sottotesto.
> 
> Valentina poteva accennare alla palestra, al cambio di look, al fatto di uscire da sola con le amiche o qualsiasi altra cosa denotasse un cambiamento di abitudini improvviso.    la sostanza del discorso non sarebbe cambiata


...essendo comunque finito il mio matrimonio a questo punto mi verrebbe da pensare "almeno avesse avuto un'amante"


----------



## oriente70 (1 Luglio 2020)

Per me  l'ex marito di Valentina è un paraculo .


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me  l'ex marito di Valentina è un paraculo .


nel senso che, se non avesse beccato la pischella più giovane, alla fine sarebbe ritornato da lei?


----------



## oriente70 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel senso che, se non avesse beccato la pischella più giovane, alla fine sarebbe ritornato da lei?


No,  uno che  non si è fa "domande" sul cambiamento sessuale della moglie qualcosa sotto c'è . 
Non è che per anni una ti cucina pasta in bianco e poi diventa una chef , (non ti chiedi cosa è successo?).


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi è proprio invicibile il pensiero di come un uomo dopo 15 anni di relazione vedendo un cambiamento (per me positivo, ma sono gusti) della propria moglie non si ponga e soprattutto non faccia domande.


Ma dipende dal cambiamento. Parlate di dare il culo come il principale indicatore di corna certe. Non so voi ma nella mia coppia ci siamo evoluti da un punto di vista sessuale. Varie fasi. Dal farlo in un modo o in un altro, da farlo spesso a non farlo. Manco un calo del desiderio può essere indice.. perché può essere per altri motivi e poi molti qui dicono che in fase corna sono ancora più avvelenati a casa. Bo.. i cambiamenti che uno dovrebbe avvertire sono altri.. ma è come il veleno che assunto a piccole dosi non te ne accorgi manco. Col senno di poi certo è tutto più facile e dici come ho fatto a non capire.. ma è così  . non è certo lo sfintere a essere la macchina della verità


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

Il culo pare sempre essere un argomento potente... 

Nella fattispecie ha spostato il focus da quella che secondo me è la domanda più interessante: perché @valentina.65 dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea di suo figlio e aver visto la famigliola felice che si è ricostruita suo marito ha sentito la necessità di andare a spulciare su internet storie di corna fino a finire a fare la guardona su tradimento.net?

Siamo d'accordo: lei la separazione non l'ha digerita. L'ha provocata scientemente, col suo tradimento, ma non l'ha ancora digerita.
Qui estrapolo dal suo silenzio che le scopate di richiamo preconizzate da @Arcistufo l'ex marito gliele ha negate quando è entrato in una relazione nuova.
Conoscendo quindi il marito, dovrebbe ormai averci messo una pietra sopra.
Eppure no: è ancora lì che legge e rilegge storie di corna: non è in pace con se stessa. Perché? Può essere solo il senso di colpa per la cazzata che ha fatto che le è costata il matrimonio? Mmmmmh... poco probabile.
Oppure vuole capire se ci sono margini affinché prima o poi il marito per un motivo o per l'altro si stufi della nuova moglie e torni da lei, in modo da (almeno) passare insieme la vecchiaia insieme all'amore della sua vita? Sta cercando esempi di storie di questo tipo?

Boh... hai posteri l'ardua sentenza...

O a @valentina.65, che ci lascia una rispostina alla volta, come gocce d'acqua date a dei moribondi di sete nel deserto...


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma dipende dal cambiamento. Parlate di dare il culo come il principale indicatore di corna certe. Non so voi ma nella mia coppia ci siamo evoluti da un punto di vista sessuale. Varie fasi. Dal farlo in un modo o in un altro, da farlo spesso a non farlo. Manco un calo del desiderio può essere indice.. perché può essere per altri motivi e poi molti qui dicono che in fase corna sono ancora più avvelenati a casa. Bo.. i cambiamenti che uno dovrebbe avvertire sono altri.. ma è come il veleno che assunto a piccole dosi non te ne accorgi manco. Col senno di poi certo è tutto più facile e dici come ho fatto a non capire.. ma è così  . non è certo lo sfintere a essere la macchina della verità


eccone n'artro.   non è il culo in quanto culo il punto.   poteva essere il passare dalla tutona coi bigodini in testa ai vestiti da superfiga con tacco 12 oppure una che non usciva di casa manco a cannonate che di colpo si da alle apericene ed alle feste.

qui non ci si pone la questione che una persona in una coppia possa cambiare nel corso degli anni.   qui si tratta di non porsi il problema del perchè di certi cambiamenti del coniuge.  insomma, non è Valentina, ma il marito il punto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il culo pare sempre essere un argomento potente...
> 
> Nella fattispecie ha spostato il focus da quella che secondo me è la domanda più interessante: perché @valentina.65 dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea di suo figlio e aver visto la famigliola felice che si è ricostruita suo marito ha sentito la necessità di andare a spulciare su internet storie di corna fino a finire a fare la guardona su tradimento.net?
> 
> ...


si sono lette storie di tutti i tipi qui, ma sinceramente un ex marito che scarica una seconda moglie giovane per tornare dalla prima pure fedifraga dopo 24 anni, non me lo ricordo.

ma sono qui solo da 8 anni, forse qualcheduno prima del 2012 c'è stato


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> eccone n'artro.   non è il culo in quanto culo il punto.   poteva essere il passare dalla tutona coi bigodini in testa ai vestiti da superfiga con tacco 12 oppure una che non usciva di casa manco a cannonate che di colpo si da alle apericene ed alle feste.
> 
> qui non ci si pone la questione che una persona in una coppia possa cambiare nel corso degli anni.   qui si tratta di non porsi il problema del perchè di certi cambiamenti del coniuge.  insomma, non è Valentina, ma il marito il punto.


Ma ognuno di noi cambia..dai..e poi col senno di poi so tutti bravi.. io per problemi di lavoro sto nervoso da mesi. Lei dovrebbe pensare cosa? Se oggi avessi un amante lei una volta scoperto mi direbbe ecco perché eri nervoso.


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma dipende dal cambiamento. Parlate di dare il culo come il principale indicatore di corna certe. Non so voi ma nella mia coppia ci siamo evoluti da un punto di vista sessuale. Varie fasi. Dal farlo in un modo o in un altro, da farlo spesso a non farlo. Manco un calo del desiderio può essere indice.. perché può essere per altri motivi e poi molti qui dicono che in fase corna sono ancora più avvelenati a casa. Bo.. i cambiamenti che uno dovrebbe avvertire sono altri.. ma è come il veleno che assunto a piccole dosi non te ne accorgi manco. Col senno di poi certo è tutto più facile e dici come ho fatto a non capire.. ma è così  . non è certo lo sfintere a essere la macchina della verità


Non si tratta del culo. Così come in questo caso, potrebbe trattarsi di qualsiasi esternazione e di natura fisica o caratteriale. Il denominatore comune in tutte queste vicende e la percezione, da parte di chi la vive dall'esterno, di comportamenti ben al di sopra delle righe. Tra i segnali di un possibile tradimento questi rientrano tra quelli più evidenti quando chi li mette in atto non ha il pieno controllo delle proprie azioni ed intenzioni.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Non si tratta del culo. Così come in questo caso, potrebbe trattarsi di qualsiasi esternazione e di natura fisica o caratteriale. Il denominatore comune in tutte queste vicende e la percezione, da parte di chi la vive dall'esterno, di comportamenti ben al di sopra delle righe. Tra i segnali di un possibile tradimento questi rientrano tra quelli più evidenti quando chi li mette in atto non ha il pieno controllo delle proprie azioni ed intenzioni.


Ribadisco. Abbiamo letto di traditori che nel periodo di tradimento a casa non scopavano oppure altri che trovavano rinnovato interesse. Il povero cornuto/a cosa doveva capire. Dai.. e cmq si è partiti dal culo. Rileggete per favore. Ha dato il culo e il marito non aveva avuto dubbi?? Oddio che coglione


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> si sono lette storie di tutti i tipi qui, ma sinceramente un ex marito che scarica una seconda moglie giovane per tornare dalla prima pure fedifraga dopo 24 anni, non me lo ricordo.
> 
> ma sono qui solo da 8 anni, forse qualcheduno prima del 2012 c'è stato


Non risulta nemmeno a me.
Prima del 2012, o giù di lì, quello che c'era era qualche integralista accanito del pro o contro tradimento. Oggi quello che più si avvicina ad un integralista qui è Arcigufo, un po' atipico ma sempre un a specie di integralista.


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ribadisco. Abbiamo letto di traditori che nel periodo di tradimento a casa non scopavano oppure altri che trovavano rinnovato interesse. Il povero cornuto/a cosa doveva capire. Dai.. e cmq si è partiti dal culo. Rileggete per favore. Ha dato il culo e il marito non aveva avuto dubbi?? Oddio che coglione


E invece ti dico che quello che è successo nello specifico era significativo. Poi molto dipende da quello che era lo stato di allerta del marito. Può essere che lui non gli abbia dato peso, ma se tua moglie di punto in bianco ti fa quel tipo di richiesta, che fino a quel momento non era mai stata presa in considerazione ed era perfino un po' tabù, un motivo c'è sempre e spesso coinvolge altre sfere. Poi se mi dici che non per forza di cose debba essere ricollegato ad un tradimento posso essere d'accordo, ma farsi qualche domanda cercando di risalire all'origine è d'obbligo nonché interessante.

E comunque quello che dici tu è vero quando le vicende seguono un filo logico che fa quadrare i conti, ma in questo caso non ci sarebbe bisogno di farsi paranoie. Il punto è proprio che in certi casi un'azione appare talmente illogica da instillare dei dubbi.


----------



## ologramma (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> si sono lette storie di tutti i tipi qui, ma sinceramente un ex marito che scarica una seconda moglie giovane per tornare dalla prima pure fedifraga dopo 24 anni, non me lo ricordo.
> 
> ma sono qui solo da 8 anni, forse qualcheduno prima del 2012 c'è stato


qui non so ma un collega di un mio amico ormai morto mi raccontò che quando si preparavano per la pensione quel collega fece pace con la moglie che lo aveva lasciato  per un altro e lui , cioè il mio amico non si capacitava di questa scelta e dato che anche lui fu tradito non se la sarebbe ripresa sua moglie.
Saranno casi rari ma capita , non so bene se aveva una compagna quindi non posso confermare


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma ognuno di noi cambia..dai..e poi col senno di poi so tutti bravi.. io per problemi di lavoro sto nervoso da mesi. Lei dovrebbe pensare cosa? Se oggi avessi un amante lei una volta scoperto mi direbbe ecco perché eri nervoso.


voglio però sperare che tua moglie te lo chieda, che hai da essere nervoso.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> E invece ti dico che quello che è successo nello specifico era significativo. Poi molto dipende da quello che era lo stato di allerta del marito. Può essere che lui non gli abbia dato peso, ma se tua moglie di punto in bianco ti fa quel tipo di richiesta, che fino a quel momento non era mai stata presa in considerazione ed era perfino un po' tabù, un motivo c'è sempre e spesso coinvolge altre sfere. Poi se mi dici che non per forza di cose debba essere ricollegato ad un tradimento posso essere d'accordo, ma farsi qualche domanda cercando di risalire all'origine è d'obbligo nonché interessante.
> 
> E comunque quello che dici tu è vero quando le vicende seguono un filo logico che fa quadrare i conti, ma in questo caso non c'è bisogno di farsi paranoie. Il punto è proprio che in certi casi un'azione appare talmente illogica da instillare dei dubbi.


Ma illogico cosa? Ma sessualmente voi siete sempre uguali? Noi abbiamo avuto cento fasi..cento cose da provare.. mia moglie per un periodo  in fissa con la fellatio che significa? E se chiede connilungus? E se lo ha sempre chiesto e ora non vuole? E se non vuole ma mi chiede di farlo più spesso? O mi rifiuta sempre? Certo col senno di poi ricordo mia moglie a volte assente nel mentre, ma ricordo alle volte era presa di brutto. Cosa potevo mai trarne da questi segnali se non lo stesso che puoi trarre dal fondo di caffè. Capita anche oggi e anche a me sbalzi di interesse o richieste strane..ma da qui a farne cartina tornasole di chissà cosa..


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio però sperare che tua moglie te lo chieda, che hai da essere nervoso.


Certo..rispondo "scusa il lavoro". E vuoi sapere se chiedevo io a quei tempi perché magari era strana cosa rispondeva? A guarda scopo con un altro! No diceva "a scusa il lavoro". Assodato questo la risposta " a scusa il lavoro" significa cosa? Ripeto. Siete partiti dal culo. Dicendo e ma lui allora co questo fatto doveva capire!


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma illogico cosa? Ma sessualmente voi siete sempre uguali? Noi abbiamo avuto cento fasi..cento cose da provare.. mia moglie per un periodo  in fissa con la fellatio che significa? E se chiede connilungus? E se lo ha sempre chiesto e ora non vuole? E se non vuole ma mi chiede di farlo più spesso? O mi rifiuta sempre? Certo col senno di poi ricordo mia moglie a volte assente nel mentre, ma ricordo alle volte era presa di brutto. Cosa potevo mai trarne da questi segnali se non lo stesso che puoi trarre dal fondo di caffè.


Tu restringi la questione ad una mera funzione sessuale, insisti su questo benedetto culo, mentre io ne facevo un discorso più ampio.
A me ad esempio è bastata una frase, che presa a se, come le tue similitudini carnali, non sarebbe dovuta significare nulla di che, eppure nel mio cervello è partito un tarlo la cui urgenza mi ha portato a risolvere la cosa in meno di 24 ore.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo..rispondo "scusa il lavoro". E vuoi sapere se chiedevo io a quei tempi perché magari era strana cosa rispondeva? A guarda scopo con un altro! No diceva "a scusa il lavoro". Assodato questo la risposta " a scusa il lavoro" significa cosa? Ripeto. Siete partiti dal culo. Dicendo e ma lui allora co questo fatto doveva capire!


non hai capito tu.

non è che partendo dal culo lui doveva capire.  s'è detto che uno che si vede la moglie che improvvisamente si fa fare di tutto, una domanda deve porsela. e porla.

poi la risposta può essere o meno credibile.  ed uno può crederci per paraculaggine o per ingenuità o per amore o per quello che vuoi.

però la domanda la fai.   più chiaro così?


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Tu restringi la questione ad una mera funzione sessuale, insisti su questo benedetto culo, mentre io ne facevo un discorso più ampio.
> A me ad esempio è bastata una frase, che presa a se, come le tue similitudini carnali, non sarebbe dovuta significare nulla di che, eppure nel mio cervello è partito un tarlo la cui urgenza mi ha portato a risolvere la cosa in meno di 24 ore.


Ma ovvio che i segnali ci sono. E ci sono dalla doppia dose di profumo, dal cellulare bloccato, ecc ecc. Però .. rileggi.. si è detto...e ma Valentina..tu dopo anni dai via il culo (tra l altro forse dopo aver chiuso la storia extra) e lui non ha capito che eri fedifraga?? Incredibile..un pivello. Posso non concordare?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai capito tu.
> 
> non è che partendo dal culo lui doveva capire.  s'è detto che uno che si vede la moglie che improvvisamente si fa fare di tutto, una domanda deve porsela. e porla.
> 
> ...


 tanto Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai capito tu.
> 
> non è che partendo dal culo lui doveva capire.  s'è detto che uno che si vede la moglie che improvvisamente si fa fare di tutto, una domanda deve porsela. e porla.
> 
> ...


Si fa fare di tutto cosa ahaah.. ha solo detto ho dato a lui cose che ad altri non ho dato. E voi avete dato del rincoglionito al marito reo di non aver capito da questo il tradimento in atto o accaduto


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

Post 244. Perplesso. "ed a tuo marito non s'è sorto il dubbio che ci fosse qualcosa sotto nel momento in cui dopo tanti anni ti eri finalmente decisa a dargli il culo?"


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

oltre a non aver capito, non hai letto il seguito,  Valentina ha parlato anche di farsi legare, sculacciare, etc....

ma usciamo dal loop chè vedo che ti perdi.

la questione è che il marito aveva una fiducia tale in lei che nemmeno si è posto la domanda che normalmente uno farebbe.  personalmente mi sembra enorme come cosa.   e fatico a comprenderla.

da come poi sono andate le cose, è stata proprio la perdita della fiducia lo scoglio che lui non è più riuscito a superare.   però una cosa che intuivo da prima e che ho visto confermata qui, è che però le corna non cadono mai dal cielo.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre a non aver capito, non hai letto il seguito,  Valentina ha parlato anche di farsi legare, sculacciare, etc....
> 
> ma usciamo dal loop chè vedo che ti perdi.
> 
> ...


Ok. Culo più sculacciata è segnale inequivocabile. Che dire.. cmq tutti i traditi "giustificano" atteggiamenti strani e ci mettono tempo per capire. A volte mesi o anni. Il traditore separa bene le cose spesso. Pure quelli svegli possono non accorgersene  Ma cmq il loop ce lo avete voi quindi stop. Mi segno sta combo culo più sculacciata se casomai dovesse servire in futuro la becco subito. Grazie per la dritta


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ok. Culo più sculacciata è segnale inequivocabile. Che dire.. cmq tutti i traditi giustificano e ci mettono tempo per capire. A volte mesi o anni. Pure quelli svegli. Ma cmq il loop ce lo avete voi quindi stop. Mi segno sta combo culo più sculacciata se casomai dovesse servire in futuro la becco subito.


ecco bravo lascia perdere che vedo che tanto non ci arrivi.

qui non stiamo parlando dell'arrivo, ma della partenza.   in ogni caso sì, se tua moglie di botto si fa fare cose che prima schifava, un dubbio ponitelo


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco bravo lascia perdere che vedo che tanto non ci arrivi.
> 
> qui non stiamo parlando dell'arrivo, ma della partenza.   in ogni caso sì, se tua moglie di botto si fa fare cose che prima schifava, un dubbio ponitelo


"Si si mo me lo segno".


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre a non aver capito, non hai letto il seguito,  Valentina ha parlato anche di farsi legare, sculacciare, etc....
> 
> ma usciamo dal loop chè vedo che ti perdi.
> 
> ...


Aaaaahh la sculacciata me la sono persa


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Aaaaahh la sculacciata me la sono persa











						MI presento
					

Si, una roba simile. Io ho pensato che per una sorta di senso di colpa, ma non solo, ha concesso qualcosa del genere poi supposto. Non è stata esplicita.  È stato il sia chiaro che ha scatenato i mostri :LOL:




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che i segnali ci sono. E ci sono dalla doppia dose di profumo, dal cellulare bloccato, ecc ecc. Però .. rileggi.. si è detto...e ma Valentina..tu dopo anni dai via il culo (tra l altro forse dopo aver chiuso la storia extra) e lui non ha capito che eri fedifraga?? Incredibile..un pivello. Posso non concordare?


Non vedo perché non concordare dal momento che quel benedetto culo di Valentina è un segnale come un altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco bravo lascia perdere che vedo che tanto non ci arrivi.
> 
> qui non stiamo parlando dell'arrivo, ma della partenza.   in ogni caso sì, se tua moglie di botto si fa fare cose che prima schifava, un dubbio ponitelo


A mio marito basta che io compri un vestito  diverso dalle mie abitudini per far scattare il dubbio


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio marito basta che io compri un vestito  diverso dalle mie abitudini per far scattare il dubbio


appunto


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

O Valentina, ma che culo c'hai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto


Valentina sarà stata scoperta, per un sospetto che si età insinuato nella mente del marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> O Valentina, ma che culo c'hai?


In fondo alla schiena?


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> O Valentina, ma che culo c'hai?


Dipende. Ti riferisci a quello di 24 anni fa, o a quello attuale?


----------



## Lostris (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio marito basta che io compri un vestito  diverso dalle mie abitudini per far scattare il dubbio


Però non prenderei esattamente tuo marito ad esempio di ciò che rientra nella normalità dei dubbi che sorgono sull’altro in un rapporto equilibrato.

Almeno, da ciò che hai raccontato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Valentina sarà stata scoperta, per un sospetto che si età insinuato nella mente del marito


da quello che ha raccontato, pare sia stata proprio beccata in quasi flagranza


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio marito basta che io compri un vestito  diverso dalle mie abitudini per far scattare il dubbio


Aspetta però, bisogna discernere tra paranoie e segnali specifici.
Sostanzialmente è di segnali che si parla, non di azioni specifiche che dovrebbero generare reazioni determinate. Sono cose diverse.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio marito basta che io compri un vestito  diverso dalle mie abitudini per far scattare il dubbio


Quindi tu vivi reclusa e giri in tuta Adidas monocolore.. che tristezza un marito così e un rapporto cosi. Ma dai.. siamo seri.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

Tutti con la ricetta dei segnali inequivocabili e po' leggiamo storie extra di mesi o pluriennali .. vabbè


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso pensavi (o pensi), che addirittura stessi inventando.
> 
> A me sembra che tu metta in dubbio la veridicità altrui, appena uno scende nei particolari.


Ho il pregiudizio di aspettarmi coerenza nelle persone che leggo. Sbaglio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche senza stare a congetturare sui perchè, a me davvero, se mia moglie dopo 15 anni di relazione tra fidanzamento e matrimonio di botto si fa inculare, legare, bendare, etc,.... essendo tonto non penserei ad un amante almeno non subito, però un "amore, è fantastico tutto questo, ma come mai questa svolta?" mi sorgerebbe spontaneo.
> 
> chè poi vedo che alcuni al solito invece della Luna hanno guardato il dito.   non è tanto il discorso del culo che conta, quanto il sottotesto.
> 
> Valentina poteva accennare alla palestra, al cambio di look, al fatto di uscire da sola con le amiche o qualsiasi altra cosa denotasse un cambiamento di abitudini improvviso.    la sostanza del discorso non sarebbe cambiata


Beh non è la stessa cosa andare in palestra e proporre sadomaso.


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh non è la stessa cosa andare in palestra e proporre sadomaso.


In realtà, secondo la vulgata comune ci sarebbe più da preoccuparsi di una moglie sciatta che inizia ad andare in palestra di punto in bianco, piuttosto che di una moglie mediamente scopereccia che inizia a proporti sadomaso


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma illogico cosa? Ma sessualmente voi siete sempre uguali? Noi abbiamo avuto cento fasi..cento cose da provare.. mia moglie per un periodo  in fissa con la fellatio che significa? E se chiede connilungus? E se lo ha sempre chiesto e ora non vuole? E se non vuole ma mi chiede di farlo più spesso? O mi rifiuta sempre? Certo col senno di poi ricordo mia moglie a volte assente nel mentre, ma ricordo alle volte era presa di brutto. Cosa potevo mai trarne da questi segnali se non lo stesso che puoi trarre dal fondo di caffè. Capita anche oggi e anche a me sbalzi di interesse o richieste strane..ma da qui a farne cartina tornasole di chissà cosa..


Io concordo pienamente con te. Ma lei ha raccontato di più cambiamenti improvvisi. Ma è il racconto che ha avuto un cambiamento improvviso. Perché lei non ha inserito quel cambiamento in una evoluzione normale, come da te descritta, ma lo ha piazzato come una rivoluzione conseguente alla storia extra è da questa motivato.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo la vulgata comune ci sarebbe più da preoccuparsi di una moglie sciatta che inizia ad andare in palestra di punto in bianco, piuttosto che di una moglie mediamente scopereccia che inizia a proporti sadomaso


Ma siete voi che avete immaginato (indubbiamente da come si era posta lei, e lì sta L’ incongruenza che ho notato io) Valentina prima in tuta e morigerata e poi trasformata in divaporno. Eagle continua a dire che ci sono evoluzioni. Quindi non è che quella sempre in pigiama, che tu definisci sciatta,  si trasforma in una soubrette. Una fa ginnastica in casa o non ne fa, perché ha figli piccoli, poi quando vanno a scuola, va in palestra. Sono tutti cambiamenti normali.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io concordo pienamente con te. Ma lei ha raccontato di più cambiamenti improvvisi. Ma è il racconto che ha avuto un cambiamento improvviso. Perché lei non ha inserito quel cambiamento in una evoluzione normale, come da te descritta, ma lo ha piazzato come una rivoluzione conseguente alla storia extra è da questa motivato.


Ma un caso non fa scuola. Lei avrà cambiato taglio di capelli e profumo pure. Ma non direi che "o tuo marito col cambio di profumo doveva accorgersene!!". Che poi ribadisco.. l escalation è partita dal culo. Basta rileggere perplesso e il post 244. Ora per fare fighi si dice e ma non solo culo o vediamo il sottotetto. Ma la discussione si è movimentata sull ammissione della concessione del culo. Un chiaro segno (perfino superiore al fatto di averla incontrata mano nella mano in altra città?) Personalmente noi abbiamo tanto sperimentato ogni giorno o anche deposto gli organi genitali per settimane che individuare da un comportamento sessuale (voler provare rai2) il tradimento mi pare eccessivo. Per curiosità vorrei chiedere quali altre pratiche sono indice di corna. Se domani mi chiede pioggia dorata mi preoccupo? E se invece la abbiamo sempre fatta e dice ora basta mi preoccupo di più?


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che avete immaginato (indubbiamente da come si era posta lei, e lì sta L’ incongruenza che ho notato io) Valentina prima in tuta e morigerata e poi trasformata in divaporno.


No, io no: io mi attengo solo a quello che ha scritto lei. E in quello che ha scritto lei, l'unica novità esplicitamente legata al tradimento è il sesso anale.

Le altre cose può essere che già le faceva prima come anche no: non è stata esplicita. 

E anzi, io immagino anche che magari prima col marito ne avevano anche parlato dell'anale e probabilmente lui ci aveva anche provato, per cui il fatto che ad un certo punto lo proponga lei, può tranquillamente rientrare nella normale routine di evoluzione della coppia.

@valentina.65 è stata (volutamente?) ambigua sul contesto.

Ci sta dando mangime per i pesciolini: evidentemente ha letto un po' prima di iniziare a scrivere... 

Non sono certo io che ho legato un dettaglio al tradimento, ci mancherebbe!


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Luglio 2020)

Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.  Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutti con la ricetta dei segnali inequivocabili e po' leggiamo storie extra di mesi o pluriennali .. vabbè


Il segnale inequivocabile arriva quando sei pronto a recepirlo. Non è detto che tu lo colga sul nascere e può passare anche tanto tempo. Infatti, visto che hai letto attentamente tutte le asserzioni avrai anche letto quando parlavo di esperienze.
L'errore che fai e quello di intendere che rilevato un segnale uno sia in grado subito di collocarlo. Quello che si voleva dire è che spesso un traditore attua comportamenti al di sopra delle righe che esulano dalla logica maturata all'interno di una coppia. In determinati casi, non sempre ovvio, qui nessuno ha parlato per assoluti, avvengono fatti che un dubbio lo instillano.

Ti assicuro che chi sostiene il tuo contrario asserisce a fatti e contesti del tutto sovrapponibili e ugualmente provati. Se il marito di Valentina in quel momento non era pronto a raccogliere l'indizio è un altro paio di maniche e qui non mi pare che sia stato biasimato per questo, almeno non da me.
Fatto sta che dopo solo 4 mesi la becca in un altro paese a fare la picciona, è vero, per caso dice Valentina ma potrebbe anche essere che qualcosa lo ha portato dritto da lei, anche una semplice intuizione.

No è niente di cosi esoterico, sono segnali che si impara a riconoscere. Tu quale segnale hai raccolto che ti ha portato a scoprire tua moglie? Non conosco la tua storia.


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.


Se hai letto un po', dovresti sapere che qua sopra il culo smuove le montagne, ridà la vista ai ciechi e cura il cancro...



> Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


E allora ripeto la domanda esplicitamente: non è che al vedere la famigliola felice  ti è venuto un profondo desiderio di essere al posto di quell'altra e, in fondo in fondo, magari senza neanche il coraggio di confessartelo, ti sei chiesta se non ci fosse la possibilità che prima o poi la loro coppia scoppi, per un motivo o per un altro?
Perché potresti pensare che a quel punto magari tuo marito (che per te è ancora TUO marito, il tuo ragazzo d'antan) possa aver trovato la necessaria pace interiore per archiviare il tradimento e riavvicinarsi a te, sull'onda del vecchio adagio_ "il primo amore non si scorda mai"_, in modo da passare insieme gli anni della... maturità... diciamo così... 

E quindi ti sei messa a vedere se riuscivi a vedere segnali in quella direzione e/o se c'erano esempi di storie in qualche modo simili...

PS: due "b" nel mio nick, due "b"...


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Luglio 2020)

Nostalgia senza dubbio. Sognare ad occhi aperti senza dubbio tutto il resto no, assolutamente. Vedo una bella famiglia solida e veramente non vorrei portare ulteriore scompiglio nella vita altrui. Per lui sono la exmoglie, la mamma dei suoi due figli, la donna che ha amato che l ha fatto soffrire e con cui poi si è riappacificato. Sono il passato il futuro è la sua famiglia e la loro piccolina, piccolina che mi chiama zia vale


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.  *Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi*?


A parte che questo dovresti dircelo tu, se fossi meno parca di dettagli probabilmente si sarebbe già capito.

Ma comunque....dopo 22 anni ti ritrovi sostanzialmente più vecchia e senza una famiglia in senso stretto. Quando dici che avete ancora i figli che in qualche modo fanno ancora da collante, quando dici che il rispetto che resta è anche un modo di volervi ancora bene, esorcizzi e comprendi allo stesso tempo anche il fallimento della tua storia.


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2020)

Intendiamoci: non stavo insinuando che tu stessi lì a guardare se vedevi qualche crepa in modo da metterti lì ad allargarla e infilartici in modo da essere tu la causa della loro rottura! Ci mancherebbe... Saresti proprio una gran bella stronza!

Dicevo solo che non ti dispiacerebbe che loro due rompessero per motivi loro, indipendenti da te, e poi a bocce ferme subentreresti tu. Ma tu non avresti niente a che fare con la loro separazione.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## farmer (1 Luglio 2020)

Peccato, peccato perché è stata una vera storia d'amore come poche, ripeto quello che ho detto all'inizio, se fosse un romanzo dovrebbe avere un lieto fine questi sono errori che si pagano cari e da come ne parli e racconti te ne sei resa conto e ne soffri ancora. Bisogna dire.......è andata così


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.  Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


Perpli, papero & co. Le altre pratiche sempre fatte e l anale lo considero marginale. Sottotesto leggo CVD. Quindi tutti sti segnali da fare venire dubbi poco dubbiosi ndo stanno.


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Intendiamoci: non stavo insinuando che tu stessi lì a guardare se vedevi qualche crepa in modo da metterti lì ad allargarla e infilartici in modo da essere tu la causa della loro rottura! Ci mancherebbe... Saresti proprio una gran bella stronza!
> 
> Dicevo solo che non ti dispiacerebbe che loro due rompessero per motivi loro, indipendenti da te, e poi a bocce ferme subentreresti tu. Ma tu non avresti niente a che fare con la loro separazione.
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Guarda se ci rifletto ti dico no. Sto rimpiangendo la vita che non ho avuto, ma ora e adesso con tutto il bagaglio che ci portiamo appresso funzionerebbe?  Dopo tutti questi anni?  Non penso.


----------



## Vera (1 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perpli, papero & co. Le altre pratiche sempre fatte e l anale lo considero marginale. Sottotesto leggo CVD. Quindi tutti sti segnali da fare venire dubbi poco dubbiosi ndo stanno.


Sì ma non farti venire un colpo, non si dava del coglione a te.


----------



## Minas Tirith (1 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda se ci rifletto ti dico no. Sto rimpiangendo la vita che non ho avuto, ma ora e adesso con tutto il bagaglio che ci portiamo appresso funzionerebbe?  Dopo tutti questi anni?  Non penso.


Non è detto che non funzioni.. quel bagaglio che vi portereste dietro non peserebbe più, basterebbe unicamente che ci fosse ancora un sentimento nel presente


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.  Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


si chiama rosicamento


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla fine quello che più mi capisce è abedis. Le altre pratiche le abbiamo sempre fatte e l anale è stato più volte richiesto. Precisato questo, capisco che sia più " pruderoso" l anale ma lo considero del tutto marginale rispetto a quanto scritto in precedenza.  Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


 ma più che altro, se passi 22 anni a darti della stupida non sarà che sei un soggetto psicologicamente fragile? A prescindere proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma un caso non fa scuola. Lei avrà cambiato taglio di capelli e profumo pure. Ma non direi che "o tuo marito col cambio di profumo doveva accorgersene!!". Che poi ribadisco.. l escalation è partita dal culo. Basta rileggere perplesso e il post 244. Ora per fare fighi si dice e ma non solo culo o vediamo il sottotetto. Ma la discussione si è movimentata sull ammissione della concessione del culo. Un chiaro segno (perfino superiore al fatto di averla incontrata mano nella mano in altra città?) Personalmente noi abbiamo tanto sperimentato ogni giorno o anche deposto gli organi genitali per settimane che individuare da un comportamento sessuale (voler provare rai2) il tradimento mi pare eccessivo. Per curiosità vorrei chiedere quali altre pratiche sono indice di corna. Se domani mi chiede pioggia dorata mi preoccupo? E se invece la abbiamo sempre fatta e dice ora basta mi preoccupo di più?


Io sono d’accordo con te.



abebis ha detto:


> No, io no: io mi attengo solo a quello che ha scritto lei. E in quello che ha scritto lei, l'unica novità esplicitamente legata al tradimento è il sesso anale.
> 
> Le altre cose può essere che già le faceva prima come anche no: non è stata esplicita.
> 
> ...


Infatti anche secondo me ha proposto una narrazione a effetto.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Nostalgia senza dubbio. Sognare ad occhi aperti senza dubbio tutto il resto no, assolutamente. Vedo una bella famiglia solida e veramente non vorrei portare ulteriore scompiglio nella vita altrui. Per lui sono la exmoglie, la mamma dei suoi due figli, la donna che ha amato che l ha fatto soffrire e con cui poi si è riappacificato. Sono il passato il futuro è la sua famiglia e la loro piccolina, piccolina che mi chiama zia vale


Eviterei zia. Di chi sei sorella?



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda se ci rifletto ti dico no. Sto rimpiangendo la vita che non ho avuto, ma ora e adesso con tutto il bagaglio che ci portiamo appresso funzionerebbe?  Dopo tutti questi anni?  Non penso.


Hai visto Franco Nero e Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mavaffanculo Gennà! Sei mezzovergine, hai il cervello che puzza di chiuso che dio solo lo sa, ma magari la trovi una più grande con un po' di pazienza che investe su di te e ti spiega come va il mondo, con ogni probabilità dandoti più di quel che meriti.
> E porca troia, più sono ignoranti più sono arroganti.


Il modestamente era ironico.... ignorante non sono e nemmeno arrogante. Forse lo è qualcun'altro... 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> non si tratta di questo, è che avendo la vecchia stronza una completa incapacità di gestire la sfera sentimentale e sessuale perché nessuno le ha mai leccato il cuore passando all'interno, come legge di dinamiche sessuali urla al fake perché si ustiona come i vampiri il sole.


È plausibile



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho il pregiudizio di aspettarmi coerenza nelle persone che leggo. Sbaglio.


A me sembrava piú un voler cercare il pelo nell'uovo, e proprio quando descrivevo cose piú intime


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però non prenderei esattamente tuo marito ad esempio di ciò che rientra nella normalità dei dubbi che sorgono sull’altro in un rapporto equilibrato.
> 
> Almeno, da ciò che hai raccontato.


Certo lui è paranoico,  però un cambiamento improvviso, relativo a gusti sempre disprezzati, un pochino il dubbio lo fa venire. Soprattutto su pratiche sessuali. O no?



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quindi tu vivi reclusa e giri in tuta Adidas monocolore.. che tristezza un marito così e un rapporto cosi. Ma dai.. siamo seri.


Per lungo tempo è stato estenuante. 
Ancora oggi mi dice che certi abiti li devo indossare solo se esco con lui. 
Ovviamente ora mi rifiuto
Seri o no, esistono situazioni particolari



perplesso ha detto:


> da quello che ha raccontato, pare sia stata proprio beccata in quasi flagranza


Prima o poi lo spiegherà


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo lui è paranoico,  però un cambiamento improvviso, relativo a gusti sempre disprezzati, un pochino il dubbio lo fa venire. Soprattutto su pratiche sessuali. O no?


Non lo so, io non “disprezzo” nulla.
Soprattutto su pratiche sessuali


----------



## Anna @GATTO (2 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Il rispetto durante e dopo  la separazione.


Condivido il rispetto sempre per se è per chi ci vuole bene ,se la storia  é importante non può reggersi sulla menzogna .


----------



## farmer (2 Luglio 2020)

Valentina si è presentata raccontando la sua storia, si è soffermata molto sul post tradimento, che sicuramente è la fase della sua sofferenza, poco ha chiarito del tradimento in sé, l'avvicinamento dell'altro, la frequenza degli incontri, la scoperta di suo marito. Molto probabilmente è un periodo che va messo nel dimenticatoio e portarlo a galla porta altra sofferenza, ma parlarne forse fa bene


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Guarda se ci rifletto ti dico no. Sto rimpiangendo la vita che non ho avuto, ma ora e adesso con tutto il bagaglio che ci portiamo appresso funzionerebbe?  Dopo tutti questi anni?  Non penso.


No, non funzionerebbe.
Stai contemplando con rimpianto i tuoi fallimenti.
Guarda altrove, appena puoi.


----------



## JON (2 Luglio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Condivido il rispetto sempre per se è per chi ci vuole bene ,se la storia  é importante non può reggersi sulla menzogna .


Il rispetto, post separazione, è salvo.
Non è scontato ed in questo caso è un elemento che conferma la profonda affinità nella coppia, quando era tale e oggi per quello che resta.

In 4 mesi di menzogne, però, la storia si è retta ugualmente. Lo ripeto, la scelta della verità da parte di Valentina è stata mutuata dal fatto che è stata messa alle corde senza possibilità di fuga. Quando il marito la trova a passeggiare amorevolmente con uno, cosa vuoi che possa andare a raccontargli se non la verità? Ha fatto quello che farebbe chiunque dotato di un minimo di dignità.
È evidente anche che il marito fosse dotato di una buona dose di determinazione, quindi la verità di Valentina è apprezzabile ma in quel frangente non è l'elemento che testimonia l'importanza di questa storia.


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma più che altro, se passi 22 anni a darti della stupida non sarà che sei un soggetto psicologicamente fragile? A prescindere proprio.


Più che altro una costanza e una perseveranza degne del conte di Montecristo!


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eviterei zia. Di chi sei sorella?


Perché? Anche la cognata non è sorella di nessuno, eppure viene chiamata zia. 
E a volte anche gli amici intimi di famiglia vengono chiamati zii (e magari c'è un rapporto più costante che con gli zii veri e propri).

E poi, comunque, è pur sempre la madre dei suoi fratellastri, per cui volendo c'è comunque un rapporto di parentela acquisita.

Tutto sta in cosa ci si mette dentro quel "zia" (omg, questa sembra quasi una frase della cara @ipazia... che me devo preocupà...?)


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma più che altro, se passi 22 anni a darti della stupida non sarà che sei un soggetto psicologicamente fragile? A prescindere proprio.


Sicuramente . Ad ogni modo leggendo chi interviene mi rendo conto di non essere la sola


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eviterei zia. Di chi sei sorella?


Che peso che sei!


----------



## JON (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sicuramente . Ad ogni modo leggendo chi interviene *mi rendo conto di non essere la sola*


Certo, non sei qui per caso.
Qui è facile che ci resti però.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è perché dopo 22 anni passati a darmi della stupida ma comunque andando avanti quando abbiamo organizzato la festa per nostro figlio sono andata così in crisi?


Come ti hanno scritto "se non lo sai tu...". 
La butto lì, poi solo tu puoi dire cosa abbia portato questa che chiami crisi. La festa di laurea di tuo figlio rappresenta un traguardo, ora è "il suo tempo". Tu come hai scritto sei andata avanti ma senza ritrovare -pare almeno- un legame con un altra persona ma solo avventure. Il trauma che dici di aver vissuto nell'essere stata scoperta è stato qualcosa che ha fortemente inciso nel tuo percorso di vita. Poi sicuramente qualcuno meglio di me potrebbe identificare la parola trauma, non legato solo ai fatti (la scoperta del tradimento, il dolore del tuo ex marito, la separazione) ma al riflessione interiore in te.
La crisi che senti è trovarti a osservare quella "voragine", non tanto legata alla vita fine a se stessa (perchè sei andata oltre e vivi tranquillamente), ma al riflesso emotivo che ti porta. Quando è accaduto il tutto eri giovane, mi chiedo, se come capita di leggere in molte altre storie, a fronte di una separazione non hai voluto coltivare altre relazioni fuori dalle avventure, quindi incontri fuori famiglia, dove la famiglia ovviamente rimangono i figli, forse anche per il timore di fare ulteriori caxxate (uso questo termine perchè il tradimento ti ha comportato un danno). Ora che i figli sono grandi torni indietro a cercare una figura in parte mancante, in parte che pur da separati dici esserci sempre stata, tuo marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non lo so, io non “disprezzo” nulla.
> Soprattutto su pratiche sessuali


Tuo marito non si insospettisce?


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tuo marito non si insospettisce?


Mio marito non mi vedeva, mai detto nulla.

Se anche mi vedeva, evidentemente non gli interessava particolarmente.

Se parli del sesso, per me impossibile riversare eccitazioni esterne all’interno della coppia.
Nel momento in cui l’ho provata, me ne ero mentalmente già andata, e la freddezza e il distacco non potevano che aumentare. 

La sessualità era comunque così rarefatta che probabilmente anche se avessi avuto l’impronta di una mano tatuata sul culo non l’avrebbe notata.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi vedeva, mai detto nulla.
> 
> Se anche mi vedeva, evidentemente non gli interessava particolarmente.
> 
> ...


Esattamente.
Non ti vedeva.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Perché? Anche la cognata non è sorella di nessuno, eppure viene chiamata zia.
> E a volte anche gli amici intimi di famiglia vengono chiamati zii (e magari c'è un rapporto più costante che con gli zii veri e propri).
> 
> E poi, comunque, è pur sempre la madre dei suoi fratellastri, per cui volendo c'è comunque un rapporto di parentela acquisita.
> ...


Per me è meglio evitare confusione.
Poi ognuno fa come crede, come per tutto.
La vicina di casa affettuosa, non è la zia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Che peso che sei!


Fossi in te sarei offesa e tanto.
La zia è la madre dei fratelli?


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La zia è la madre dei fratelli?


Fratellastri, non fratelli: usiamo le parole corrette.

In ogni caso, le parole hanno il significato che gli si vuole attribuire: come ti ho detto, conosco personalmente persone che chiamano "zii" alcuni amici di famiglia molto intimi, ad indicare un rapporto più profondo rispetto ad altri amici e/o conoscenti.

Potrà non piacerti, ma è così.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Più che altro una costanza e una perseveranza degne del conte di Montecristo!


  Io lo so che dire questa cosa qui dentro, che è il regno del _giorno della marmotta_ é tipo un'eresia, ma chi ripete un comportamento del cazzo per un periodo indefinito di tempo, magari sfogandosi on-line leggendo o scrivendo invece di apportare cambiamenti migliorativi alla propria vita reale è uno che andrebbe indagato, mica lodato per la perseveranza.
 La perseveranza è una virtù. È continuare verso un obiettivo. passare 22 anni a chiudersi dentro scatole sempre più piccole come i forum o i rimpianti vuol dire essere psicologicamente fragili, non forti. Chissà se @ipazia passa da ste parti. Zia Ipa, sei ci sei batti un polpo!


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chissà se @ipazia passa da ste parti. Zia Ipa, sei ci sei batti un polpo!


La discussione non è ancora arrivata a 30 pagine: credo che prima della trentesima pagina non possa intervenire per contratto.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sicuramente . Ad ogni modo leggendo chi interviene mi rendo conto di non essere la sola


E ti chiudi con gli sfigati per sentirti meglio o consolarti? Tipo le spose brutte con le damigelle? Eddai ma le basi


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> La discussione non è ancora arrivata a 30 pagine: credo che prima della trentesima pagina non possa intervenire per contratto.


Lascia stare la zia che è l'unico cervello storto con la schiena dritta qui dentro


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ti chiudi con gli sfigati per sentirti meglio o consolarti? Tipo le spose brutte con le damigelle? Eddai ma le basi


Mal comune mezzo gaudio!


----------



## JON (2 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io lo so che dire questa cosa qui dentro, che è il regno del _giorno della marmotta_ È tipo un'eresia. Ma chi ripete un comportamento del cazzo per un periodo indefinito di tempo, magari sfogandosi on-line leggendo o scrivendo invece di apportare cambiamenti migliorativi alla propria vita reale è uno che andrebbe indagato


A volte è così, ed è patologico.
Qui è diverso. Lei non contemplava minimamente la separazione dal marito, nonostante la deviazione aveva sempre ben chiaro quale fosse il loro destino. Senonché il marito la scopre e, dopo il normale tentennamento a caldo, la sega senza mezzi termini puntando al divorzio senza rancore ed attriti. In quel momento lei si è risvegliata bruscamente da un sonno trovando una vita diversa che non avrebbe voluto.

Con queste premesse è iniziata una vita diversa per entrambi. Mentre per lui la si può definire nuova, lo stesso non si può dire per lei. Il problema per lei, secondo me, è stato quello di rimanere in rapporto con lui, che è diverso dal rimanere in buoni rapporti. Seppur solo perifericamente, la vita di Valentina è sempre stata confinante con quella del marito. Ho ragione di pensare che in modo del tutto inconscio tutto questo lei l'abbia voluto, se così fosse per me è del tutto comprensibile. Sbagliato e plausibile allo stesso tempo, fatto sta che lei mai avrebbe voluto perdere la sua famiglia e se ora prova una nostalgia profonda è perché non se ne è mai distaccata.


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, non funzionerebbe.
> Stai contemplando con rimpianto i tuoi fallimenti.
> Guarda altrove, appena puoi.


Ne sono consapevole che non possa funzionare .


JON ha detto:


> A volte è così, ed è patologico.
> Qui è diverso. Lei non contemplava minimamente la separazione dal marito, nonostante la deviazione aveva sempre ben chiaro quale fosse il loro destino. Senonché il marito la scopre e, dopo il normale tentennamento a caldo, la sega senza mezzi termini puntando al divorzio senza rancore ed attriti. In quel momento lei si è risvegliata bruscamente da un sonno trovando una vita diversa che non avrebbe voluto.
> 
> Con queste premesse è iniziata una vita diversa per entrambi. Mentre per lui la si può definire nuova, lo stesso non si può dire per lei. Il problema per lei, secondo me, è stato quello di rimanere in rapporto con lui, che è diverso dal rimanere in buoni rapporti. Seppur solo perifericamente, la vita di Valentina è sempre stata confinante con quella del marito. Ho ragione di pensare che in modo del tutto inconscio tutto questo lei l'abbia voluto, se così fosse per me è del tutto comprensibile. Sbagliato e plausibile allo stesso tempo, fatto sta che lei mai avrebbe voluto perdere la sua famiglia e se ora prova una nostalgia profonda è perché non se ne è mai distaccata.


Penso che tu abbia detto tutto .


----------



## JON (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia detto tutto .


Tu ami ancora tuo marito. Lui anche credo, ma per lui è diverso. Diciamo che di lui si sa poco.

Innestare una menzogna che ti tirasse fuori da questo guaio di una vita sarebbe stata la scelta migliore per tutti. Non lo hai potuto fare, lui in quel momento non era plasmabile. Se avessi potuto, ed oggi saresti qui a raccontare di come hai salvato i tuoi reali desideri e la famiglia, porteresti una testimonianza concreta. Invece sei rimasta in un limbo.

Mi sa che è il caso di operare un'amputazione definitiva e che concluda quella iniziata 20 anni fa tuo malgrado. Non è una soluzione, ma quantomeno ti eviterà di vagare con la mente in luoghi confusi.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Qui è diverso.


 non è mai diverso. se sei qualcuno interessato al futuro in 22 anni te ne fai altre otto di famiglie. oppure rimani a guardare quello che hai perso. Ma alla fine è il tuo atteggiamento che parla di te.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole che non possa funzionare .


Allora, Vale, parliamo di progetti.
Escludi per il momento il tuo ex.
Cosa stai facendo per ritrovare quella sensazione che dici essere rimasta cristallizzata all'epoca di far l'amore con qualcuno?
Più che altro, perché la trovi così determinante e importante?
Non credi tu possa trovare modalità di vita anche sessuale altrettanto valide in modo da superare qualsiasi rimpianto di questo tipo?
Che, visto dal di fuori, sembra più un ostacolo creato da te che altro.


----------



## abebis (2 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole che non possa funzionare .


Io invece non ci scommetterei, guarda un po'...

Il problema fondamentale è che manca la conditio sine qua non!

Né è all'orizzonte o probabile.


----------



## valentina.65 (3 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, Vale, parliamo di progetti.
> Escludi per il momento il tuo ex.
> Cosa stai facendo per ritrovare quella sensazione che dici essere rimasta cristallizzata all'epoca di far l'amore con qualcuno?
> Più che altro, perché la trovi così determinante e importante?
> ...


Il mio progetto è quello di essere serena e tranquilla, non necessariamente deve includere un uomo . Riguardo al far l amore non ho capito bene cosa intendi di preciso. In questi anni ho avuto qualche storia ma non mi sono mai innamorata veramente. Non perchè non l abbia voluto ma perchè non mi è capitato. Ho ben chiara la differenza tra il fare sesso e fare l' amore con un uomo che ti ha preso il cuore .


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Il mio progetto è quello di essere serena e tranquilla, non necessariamente deve includere un uomo . *Riguardo al far l amore non ho capito bene cosa intendi di preciso.* In questi anni ho avuto qualche storia ma non mi sono mai innamorata veramente. Non perchè non l abbia voluto ma perchè non mi è capitato. Ho ben chiara la differenza tra il fare sesso e fare l' amore con un uomo che ti ha preso il cuore .


E' un riferimento a tuo post precedente.
E riguardava proprio quello che intendi.
E' difficile innamorarsi. Lo so.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Perché? Anche la cognata non è sorella di nessuno, eppure viene chiamata zia.
> E a volte anche gli amici intimi di famiglia vengono chiamati zii (e magari c'è un rapporto più costante che con gli zii veri e propri).
> 
> E poi, comunque, è pur sempre la madre dei suoi fratellastri, per cui volendo c'è comunque un rapporto di parentela acquisita.
> ...


...dipende da chi sei...

...a me fin da bambina è sempre piaciuto smontare quel che mi capitava a tiro per vedere cosa ci fosse dentro...ti lascio immaginare la gioia di mio padre quella volta in cui mi incuriosii di come fosse fatta la serratura del portone blindato..avevo 4 anni (in quell'occasione imparai che saper rimontare quel che si smonta è altrettanto importante!!) 

Io comunque sono la "zia" acquisita dei figli di una mia amica. 
E testimone dello sposo.
Ho accettato per un unico motivo. Sono persone sufficientemente intelligenti da sapere che il politically correct nelle relazioni dove si parla di intimità vale zero. 
E loro contano sulla mia scorrettezza 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lascia stare la zia che è l'unico cervello storto con la schiena dritta qui dentro


Cervello storto mi piace un sacco!! 
...G. dice che sono matta  (e probabilmente ha pure ragione).


sai che schiena dritta da me è un terribile insulto? 
Le schiene dritte sono persone pigre, ignavi e accidiosi, che non si smuovono, che galleggiano, che lasciano che accada senza osare, senza assumersi rischi e responsabilità. Che si affidano sempre a qualcun altro per risolvere le situazioni e fare. Che delegano. Alle persone, alla vita, agli eventi. 

Spero non intendessi quello!! (nel caso però spiegami...se fossi una schiena dritta senza rendermene conto, mi piacerebbe e sarei grata mi venisse detto senza mezzi termini...so che posso contare sul tuo esser politicamente scorretto! )

@valentina.65 c'è una storia, che non so se sia vera, a me sembra verosimile.

Una lupa trovò il suo cucciolo con una zampa imprigionata in una tagliola.
Provò a liberarlo, non ci riuscì. Provò a nutrirlo e a difenderlo, ma il cucciolo continuava a soffrire terribilmente e ad esser sempre più stanco e debilitato.
Decise allora di tranciargli la zampa.
Il cucciolo morì.

Ma. 
Morì vivendo. 
Da umana dico anche, morì soprattutto libero dalla tagliola.

E' questo il punto, a mio parere.

Come si muore.
Pensarci è entrare in circolo e iniziare anche a guardare al come si vive.

La vita è una.
Non è che poi c'è il sequel. 

Buona fortuna.


----------



## abebis (3 Luglio 2020)

Mo se inizia pure a parlar per parabole....


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mo se inizia pure a parlar per parabole....



 ...non è una parabola!!! ...anche se in effetti somiglia ad una preghiera...

Me l'ha raccontata un mio vicino montanaro  

Fatta la tara del piacere dei racconti serali, è una bella storia di natura, dei Cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita...e noi col culo nel burro, ho la sensazione che spesso ce lo dimentichiamo che Vivere non è scontato. Non è dovuto. Non è un merito. 
E forse forse un filo di gratitudine all'Esistenza potrebbe essere dovuto nei fare quotidiani. 

Non c'è sequel.

Il come si vive è una responsabilità e una scelta individuale (toglierla dal quadro generale, la scelta, porta le sue conseguenze...però.)


----------



## abebis (3 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non è una parabola!!! ...anche se in effetti somiglia ad una preghiera...
> 
> Me l'ha raccontata un mio vicino montanaro
> 
> ...


O col burro nel culo...

Vabbeh, pardon, ma m'è partita in automatico la citazione, visto come si era evoluto il thread...


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> O col burro nel culo...
> 
> Vabbeh, pardon, ma m'è partita in automatico la citazione, visto come si era evoluto il thread...


mi pare sia it il culo, no?

E il burro, è una buona alternativa se si cerca dolcezza nella penetrazione    (forse meglio l'olio...o il buon vecchio sputo?)

G. mi dice spesso che ci sono culi che son poesia e amore 

EDIT: altrettanto interessante sarebbe il discorso della Cura con cui si prepara il culo per offrirlo degnamente- salvo particolari preferenze-    (a mio parere è un atto d'affetto...un po' come i pompini)

vabbè vado a lavorare che è meglio


----------



## abebis (3 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi pare sia it il culo, no?


Il culo c'entra sempre.

O viceversa.

Boh... mi sto confondendo...

È meglio che vada anch'io a lavorare, va' là.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Tu ami ancora tuo marito. Lui anche credo, ma per lui è diverso. Diciamo che di lui si sa poco.
> 
> Innestare una menzogna che ti tirasse fuori da questo guaio di una vita sarebbe stata la scelta migliore per tutti. Non lo hai potuto fare, lui in quel momento non era plasmabile. Se avessi potuto, ed oggi saresti qui a raccontare di come hai salvato i tuoi reali desideri e la famiglia, porteresti una testimonianza concreta. Invece sei rimasta in un limbo.
> 
> Mi sa che è il caso di operare un'amputazione definitiva e che concluda quella iniziata 20 anni fa tuo malgrado. Non è una soluzione, ma quantomeno ti eviterà di vagare con la mente in luoghi confusi.


Se la passava liscia con una menzogna avrebbe continuato con la storia extra o altre. Solo il confronto e lo sconquasso successivo fanno capire quanto ste cose sono sbagliate (se tieni a ciò che hai)


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se la passava liscia con una menzogna avrebbe continuato con la storia extra o altre. Solo il confronto e lo sconquasso successivo fanno capire quanto ste cose sono sbagliate (se tieni a ciò che hai)


Ma che menzogna volete che potesse dire, se l’ha beccata in un altro paese con uno?! 
Non è che i traditi, poiché sono fiduciosi, sono anche scemi!


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che menzogna volete che potesse dire, se l’ha beccata in un altro paese con uno?!
> Non è che i traditi, poiché sono fiduciosi, sono anche scemi!


Be passeggiata..  poteva abbozzare .. magari dice si scusa .. è vero.. è la prima volta che uscivamo era curiosità ecc scusa. Altro è dire come ha fatto sì hai ragione ho na storia da 4 mesi e ci scopo. Toccava poi al marito decidere se e cosa credere. Quanti qui hanno creduto al solo scambio epistolare e hanno ingoiato anche in base a ciò che gli è stato dato in pasto .


----------



## JON (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se la passava liscia con una menzogna avrebbe continuato con la storia extra o altre. Solo il confronto e lo sconquasso successivo fanno capire quanto ste cose sono sbagliate (se tieni a ciò che hai)


Ho sempre sostenuto che in certi casi è necessario giungere al punto di rottura. Quindi sono d'accordo, se non si avverte sulla propria pelle il rischio di perdita non arriva nemmeno il ravvedimento.

Sappiamo tutti però che, messo alle corde, un traditore non fa altro che modulare la propria ammissione in base a quella che è la percezione del tradito. Il resto poi lo fa il tradito stesso. Alla fine il risultato è una sorta di compromesso, non esente però dalla pretesa, naturalmente, di un cambio netto di rotta.

Qui il marito alla fine è stato determinato, pur avendo tentato inizialmente di venirle incontro. A tal fine lei decise per la completa verità perché dato il contesto, che non è fatto dalla sola passeggiata, era la carta più intelligente da giocare.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...quella volta in cui mi incuriosii di come fosse fatta la serratura del portone blindato..avevo 4 anni (in quell'occasione imparai che saper rimontare quel che si smonta è altrettanto importante!!)


Dammi l'indirizzo dell'installatore della porta blindata che lo evito come la peste...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be passeggiata..  poteva abbozzare .. magari dice si scusa .. è vero.. è la prima volta che uscivamo era curiosità ecc scusa. Altro è dire come ha fatto sì hai ragione ho na storia da 4 mesi e ci scopo. Toccava poi al marito decidere se e cosa credere. Quanti qui hanno creduto al solo scambio epistolare e hanno ingoiato anche in base a ciò che gli è stato dato in pasto .


Ma erano insieme fisicamente in un posto dove non avrebbe dovuto essere... certo avrebbe potuto dire che era il primo appuntamento. Ma avrebbe cambiato molto?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma erano insieme fisicamente in un posto dove non avrebbe dovuto essere... certo avrebbe potuto dire che era il primo appuntamento. Ma avrebbe cambiato molto?


Be dire sì scusa primo appuntamento o dire sì scusa so appena scesa dalla camera d albergo e so 4 mesi che ti prendo per culo.. potrebbe forse aver cambiato il corso degli eventi. Magari sulla prima ci poteva passare sopra


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be dire sì scusa primo appuntamento o dire sì scusa so appena scesa dalla camera d albergo e so 4 mesi che ti prendo per culo.. potrebbe forse aver cambiato il corso degli eventi. Magari sulla prima ci poteva passare sopra


Ma dai! Tu non ti sei scatenato in indagini ? 
Poi non tutti inventano balle con prontezza o vogliono farlo con alcune persone.
Io non ho problemi a inventare balle credibili (se dovessi avere bisogno... ) ma con alcune persone non riesco/voglio.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre sostenuto che in certi casi è necessario giungere al punto di rottura. Quindi sono d'accordo, se non si avverte sulla propria pelle il rischio di perdita non arriva nemmeno il ravvedimento.
> 
> Sappiamo tutti però che, messo alle corde, un traditore non fa altro che modulare la propria ammissione in base a quella che è la percezione del tradito. Il resto poi lo fa il tradito stesso. Alla fine il risultato è una sorta di compromesso, non esente però dalla pretesa, naturalmente, di un cambio netto di rotta.
> 
> Qui il marito alla fine è stato determinato, pur avendo tentato inizialmente di venirle incontro. A tal fine lei decise per la completa verità perché dato il contesto, che non è fatto dalla sola passeggiata, era la carta più intelligente da giocare.


Forse ho capito male io ma c'è una passaggio espresso da Valentina nella pagine indietro dove spiega il motivo di questa verità, e non mi pare parli di carta intelligente da giocare o di convenienza. Nel tradimento è stata "onesta" nel dire al marito come stavano le cose. La regola la sappiamo: negare sempre, negare a oltranza, pure davanti l'evidenza.
Il trauma del tradimento, assieme alla scompiglio di trovarsi a vedere qualcosa che non si vorrebbe vedere, e sentirselo negare a voce, crea meccanismi bizzarri che portano un tradito in una specie di tunnel dove va avanti a spostare le cose (gli eventi) nella sua testa per farli stare nell'ordine esposto. Difficilmente ci riesce, dato che ha sentito menzogne. Così entra in un trip sul tradimento e a volte sembra pure un mezzo matto, tra amore ritrovato, e rabbia stile killer.
Suo marito è stato "liberato" da quella verità, si è sganciato da lei. 
Non a caso dopo anni dal presunto risolto tradimento appena salta fuori un caso alcuni ricompaiono per cercare ancora risposte che gli mancano.
Qui si scrive che la menzogna è un atto per il tradito, per fargli provare meno dolore, forse... ma è anche vero che una cruda verità fa male lì per lì ma poi ti sgancia e vai oltre. E la menzogna è sempre a comodo del traditore, per non farsi lasciare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io ma c'è una passaggio espresso da Valentina nella pagine indietro dove spiega il motivo di questa verità, e non mi pare parli di carta intelligente da giocare o di convenienza. Nel tradimento è stata "onesta" nel dire al marito come stavano le cose. La regola la sappiamo: negare sempre, negare a oltranza, pure davanti l'evidenza.
> Il trauma del tradimento, assieme alla scompiglio di trovarsi a vedere qualcosa che non si vorrebbe vedere, e sentirselo negare a voce, crea meccanismi bizzarri che portano un tradito in una specie di tunnel dove va avanti a spostare le cose (gli eventi) nella sua testa per farli stare nell'ordine esposto. Difficilmente ci riesce, dato che ha sentito menzogne. Così entra in un trip sul tradimento e a volte sembra pure un mezzo matto, tra amore ritrovato, e rabbia stile killer.
> Suo marito è stato "liberato" da quella verità, si è sganciato da lei.
> Non a caso dopo anni dal presunto risolto tradimento appena salta fuori un caso alcuni ricompaiono per cercare ancora risposte che gli mancano.
> Qui si scrive che la menzogna è un atto per il tradito, per fargli provare meno dolore, forse... ma è anche vero che una cruda verità fa male lì per lì ma poi ti sgancia e vai oltre. E la menzogna è sempre a comodo del traditore, per non farsi lasciare.


Sì. La sincerità una volta scoperti può consentire quel rapporto civile che si auspica come una fine dignitosa e degna di una storia d’amore.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma erano insieme fisicamente in un posto dove non avrebbe dovuto essere... certo avrebbe potuto dire che era il primo appuntamento. Ma avrebbe cambiato molto?


Brunetta ma quanti ne abbiamo letti, e lette, a cui è stato negato davanti l'evidenza? Non hanno mai la certezza totale.
Non è facile sentire "io amo te" e dall'altra parte configurare che una persona abbia intavolato una storia con un terzo.
E' come dire sono andato a destra mentre andavo a sinistra.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. La sincerità una volta scoperti può consentire quel rapporto civile che si auspica come una fine dignitosa e degna di una storia d’amore.


Appunto ma fine, non proseguimento del rapporto.


----------



## valentina.65 (3 Luglio 2020)

E' come ha scritto Brunetta, avrei potuto dire bugie ma non me la sono più sentita.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Appunto ma fine, non proseguimento del rapporto.


Però la verità si può dire in modo più o meno tagliente.
Ma è quello che ha fatto @valentina.65 .
Poi il marito non è riuscito a superare. Infatti le ha detto che anche lui era nella stessa situazione di unica esperienza, vita di coppia da giovanissimo e chiuso nella famiglia eppure non aveva tradito. 
Non è che per salvare il rapporto bisogna manipolare l’altro (ammesso che sia possibile) il rischio che non venga accettata nessuna giustificazione c’è. 
Se ci si tiene al matrimonio non si tradisce.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai! Tu non ti sei scatenato in indagini ?
> Poi non tutti inventano balle con prontezza o vogliono farlo con alcune persone.
> Io non ho problemi a inventare balle credibili (se dovessi avere bisogno... ) ma con alcune persone non riesco/voglio.


Certo ma la verità non la saprò mai. Se quando ho scoperto mi avesse detto scusa lo sento al telefono da dieci gg ma nulla di che..forse mi sarei fermato li. Separarsi senza certezze della gravità mah...sto dicendo quando è stata beccata poteva scegliere di camuffare edulcorare o meno visto che non è che è stata beccata in hotel a quattro zampe mentre veniva montata. Ha confessato tutto. È una scelta. Punto. Io penso che senza confessione non esci dal tunnel e anzi nel futuro puoi reiterare. Ma una confessione a metà ti fa prendere l' impegno nel chiudere e ti lascia lo spazio per ricostruire senza poter commettere stesso errore


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la verità si può dire in modo più o meno tagliente.
> Ma è quello che ha fatto @valentina.65 .
> Poi il marito non è riuscito a superare. Infatti le ha detto che anche lui era nella stessa situazione di unica esperienza, vita di coppia da giovanissimo e chiuso nella famiglia eppure non aveva tradito.
> Non è che per salvare il rapporto bisogna manipolare l’altro (ammesso che sia possibile) il rischio che non venga accettata nessuna giustificazione c’è.
> Se ci si tiene al matrimonio non si tradisce.


Non mi pare Valentina abbia riportato le parole esatte con cui ha parlato al marito. 
La sostanza è quanto è arrivato al marito.
Tutti i traditi partono in quarta volendo sapere la verità e provando, anche più volte, a "mettere al muro il tradito". Nella maggioparte dei casi ne sentono sempre una parziale. Dimmene uno del forum che abbia detto paro paro come sono andate le cose nel tradimento.
Mi viene in mente una persona in particolare che è passata per questo forum, che si è fatta una mazzo così a livello mentale, per continuare a tenere in piedi la sua famiglia, ma il dolore che ha vissuto per me era palese.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo ma la verità non la saprò mai. Se quando ho scoperto mi avesse detto scusa lo sento al telefono da dieci gg ma nulla di che..forse mi sarei fermato li. Separarsi senza certezze della gravità mah...sto dicendo quando è stata beccata poteva scegliere di camuffare edulcorare o meno visto che non è che è stata beccata in hotel a quattro zampe mentre veniva montata. Ha confessato tutto. È una scelta. Punto. Io penso che senza confessione non esci dal tunnel e anzi nel futuro puoi reiterare. Ma una confessione a metà ti fa prendere l' impegno nel chiudere e ti lascia lo spazio per ricostruire senza poter commettere stesso errore


Questo è quello che volevi tu.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dammi l'indirizzo dell'installatore della porta blindata che lo evito come la peste...


È morto. 

Quasi quarant'anni fa era un arzillo 55enne   
E a Milano manco morto ci sarebbe andato. 
Milanes Bauscia, diceva... 

Fatti due conti sul blindato, di quarant'anni fa


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che volevi tu.


Mediamente è così. Non butti un matrimonio senza certezze sul tradimento o avendo in mano le prove un tradimento "leggero" banale. Poteva dire scusa ho fatto na cazzata di poco.. ma non è successo nulla. Capisco l esigenza di confessare, di tornare "vergini" e puliti guardandosi allo specchio,  ma devi anche assumerti responsabilità con marito e figli e mettere una pezza... Buttare al cesso così un matrimonio ...mah. io avrei confessato con lo sconto. Magari sbaglio. Resta che non trova pace da venti anni.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mediamente è così. Non butti un matrimonio senza certezze sul tradimento o avendo in mano le prove un tradimento "leggero" banale. Poteva dire scusa ho fatto na cazzata di poco.. ma non è successo nulla. Capisco l esigenza di confessare, di tornare "vergini" e puliti guardandosi allo specchio,  ma devi anche assumerti responsabilità con marito e figli e mettere una pezza... Buttare al cesso così un matrimonio ...mah. io avrei confessato con lo sconto. Magari sbaglio. Resta che non trova pace da venti anni.


Credo che anche il post tradimento sia una relazione è che ognuno si regoli in base alle risposte che ottiene e che indirizzano la comunicazione. 
Poi sul fatto che chi tradisce nella maggior parte delle volte faccia una fesseria enorme e butti una cosa importante per una cosa di poco conto coomcord


----------



## ologramma (3 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> È morto.
> 
> Quasi quarant'anni fa era un arzillo 55enne
> E a Milano manco morto ci sarebbe andato.
> ...


porta in ferro  , non era blindata , molte rinforzate con una lastra di metallo , le prime le ho viste così ben 45 anni fa


----------



## Minas Tirith (3 Luglio 2020)

Io non so se in questi anni abbiate più toccato l’argomento o anche se lo abbiate pur solo rievocato parlandone dalla migliore prospettiva di un tempo diverso, ma credo che tu valentina, dovresti chiedere a lui di farlo trovando tutte quelle parole non dette o che lui potrebbe non aver ascoltato, in modo da consentirti di far pace col passato e perdonare te stessa. Perchè anche se lui è andato avanti, il tradimento è stato un evento che ha deviato anche la sua vita. La scelta di non perdonare spesso è conseguenza della necessità di liberarsi da un dolore che non si riesce a reggere proprio perchè il sentimento era davvero forte


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

Valentina, tu dici di aver capito il dolore che hai recato a tuo marito al momento della scoperta, ma se non ti avesse scoperto, quanto sarebbe durata la tua relazione? E con che grado di coinvolgimento con l'andare del tempo, l'amore che avevi e tutt'ora hai per tuo marito dov'era in quel periodo? Le menzogne che raccontavi giornalmente le sputavi addosso alla persona che tu dicevi di amare, forse questo ha ferito al cuore tuo marito, un'altra cosa, in che contesto è apparso questo amante? Anche questo è importante.


----------



## patroclo (4 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Valentina, tu dici di aver capito il dolore che hai recato a tuo marito al momento della scoperta, ma se non ti avesse scoperto, quanto sarebbe durata la tua relazione? E con che grado di coinvolgimento con l'andare del tempo, l'amore che avevi e tutt'ora hai per tuo marito dov'era in quel periodo? Le menzogne che raccontavi giornalmente le sputavi addosso alla persona che tu dicevi di amare, forse questo ha ferito al cuore tuo marito, un'altra cosa, in che contesto è apparso questo amante? Anche questo è importante.


Trovo inutile che metti tutti questi punti di domanda quando in realtà stai solo stigmatizzando il suo comportamento
o se preferisci:
"Non trovi inutile mettere tutti questi punti di domanda quando in realtà stai solo stigmatizzando il suo comportamento?"


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io ma c'è una passaggio espresso da Valentina nella pagine indietro dove spiega il motivo di questa verità, e non mi pare parli di carta intelligente da giocare o di convenienza. Nel tradimento è stata "onesta" nel dire al marito come stavano le cose. La regola la sappiamo: negare sempre, negare a oltranza, pure davanti l'evidenza.
> Il trauma del tradimento, assieme alla scompiglio di trovarsi a vedere qualcosa che non si vorrebbe vedere, e sentirselo negare a voce, crea meccanismi bizzarri che portano un tradito in una specie di tunnel dove va avanti a spostare le cose (gli eventi) nella sua testa per farli stare nell'ordine esposto. Difficilmente ci riesce, dato che ha sentito menzogne. Così entra in un trip sul tradimento e a volte sembra pure un mezzo matto, tra amore ritrovato, e rabbia stile killer.
> Suo marito è stato "liberato" da quella verità, si è sganciato da lei.
> Non a caso dopo anni dal presunto risolto tradimento appena salta fuori un caso alcuni ricompaiono per cercare ancora risposte che gli mancano.
> Qui si scrive che la menzogna è un atto per il tradito, per fargli provare meno dolore, forse... ma è anche vero che una cruda verità fa male lì per lì ma poi ti sgancia e vai oltre. E la menzogna è sempre a comodo del traditore, per non farsi lasciare.


La menzogna è elemento di stabilizzazione di un rapporto, da sempre e tradizionalmente 

Si mente sul proprio stato di salute, sulle proprie emozioni, sulla situazione lavorativa ed economica, sul fare le nozze in chiesa o in comune, sul desiderio di avere un altro figlio, sul fatto che la zuppa di cipolle sia venuta buona o cattiva 

Sul frequentare un forum di nome tradimento oppure leggere le ultime sul calciomercato al cellulare

Lo scopo principe è sempre quello di non alterare gli equilibri e non generare tensione, sospetti, mantenere insomma lo status quo

Quando tutto questo decade, significa che l'interesse si è spostato dalla preservazione di un equilibrio


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La menzogna è elemento di stabilizzazione di un rapporto, da sempre e tradizionalmente
> 
> Si mente sul proprio stato di salute, sulle proprie emozioni, sulla situazione lavorativa ed economica, sul fare le nozze in chiesa o in comune, sul desiderio di avere un altro figlio, sul fatto che la zuppa di cipolle sia venuta buona o cattiva
> 
> ...


Questo è interessante. Nel tempo però troppe menzogne creano una gabbia, o no? E ci dovrai pur uscire ogni tanto per non sentirti soffocare, perchè non sei mica solo quello che appare nella gabbia. Ma non credo questo riguardi nello specifico la non menzogna di Valentina. Piuttosto mi viene da pensare che fosse in pieno turbine emotivo, bello come può essere bello lo scambio di sensi quando incontriamo qualcuno che ci piace. "La nuvoletta". Quando è stata scoperta è caduta giù, di colpo. 
Lo descrive come uno schiaffo, un riconoscimento di un se che non era se ma era pur dentro di lei. Non trovo questo sia condannabile, fa parte della nostra natura, anche se le conseguenze si pagano ugualmente.


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Trovo inutile che metti tutti questi punti di domanda quando in realtà stai solo stigmatizzando il suo comportamento
> o se preferisci:
> "Non trovi inutile mettere tutti questi punti di domanda quando in realtà stai solo stigmatizzando il suo comportamento?"


Forse si hai ragione, ma volevo capire il suo stato d'animo nella fase tradimento, se le sue, ora, sono lacrime di coccodrillo o se veramente non aveva capito dove si era cacciata e si è risvegliata


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è interessante. Nel tempo però troppe menzogne creano una gabbia, o no? E ci dovrai pur uscire ogni tanto per non sentirti soffocare, perchè non sei mica solo quello che appare nella gabbia. Ma non credo questo riguardi nello specifico la non menzogna di Valentina. Piuttosto mi viene da pensare che fosse in pieno turbine emotivo, bello come può essere bello lo scambio di sensi quando incontriamo qualcuno che ci piace. "La nuvoletta". Quando è stata scoperta è caduta giù, di colpo.
> Lo descrive come uno schiaffo, un riconoscimento di un se che non era se ma era pur dentro di lei. Non trovo questo sia condannabile, fa parte della nostra natura, anche se le conseguenze si pagano ugualmente.


Ma sai Marjanna.. Se il paradigma è la gabbia, anche il NON dire menzogne è una gabbia

Se io NON posso dirti menzogne o io NON riesco a farti star male, di fatto sto disegnando le sbarre della mia gabbia (NON)

Il dramma sarebbe la personale illusione di pensare di esser senza gabbie, perchè contro i ferri della gabbia ci batterò il muso, un giorno o l'altro

Senza entrare nello specifico di una azione (tradimento) o di un contesto (Valentina) io credo che il "senso" della menzogna in un contesto di coppia sia mirabilmente sintetizzato nei primi 30 secondi di questo clip


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La menzogna è elemento di stabilizzazione di un rapporto, da sempre e tradizionalmente
> 
> Si mente sul proprio stato di salute, sulle proprie emozioni, sulla situazione lavorativa ed economica, sul fare le nozze in chiesa o in comune, sul desiderio di avere un altro figlio, sul fatto che la zuppa di cipolle sia venuta buona o cattiva
> 
> ...


Questa è la tua filosofia di vita improntata all’evitamento dei conflitti. Non è così per tutti. Neanche al lavoro tutti stanno tranquilli per evitare scontri,


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è interessante. Nel tempo però troppe menzogne creano una gabbia, o no? E ci dovrai pur uscire ogni tanto per non sentirti soffocare, perchè non sei mica solo quello che appare nella gabbia. Ma non credo questo riguardi nello specifico la non menzogna di Valentina. Piuttosto mi viene da pensare che fosse in pieno turbine emotivo, bello come può essere bello lo scambio di sensi quando incontriamo qualcuno che ci piace. "La nuvoletta". Quando è stata scoperta è caduta giù, di colpo.
> Lo descrive come uno schiaffo, un riconoscimento di un se che non era se ma era pur dentro di lei. Non trovo questo sia condannabile, fa parte della nostra natura, anche se le conseguenze si pagano ugualmente.


Il punto è che quando si è nella nuvoletta e anche quando si precipita, non c’è alcuna consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Forse si hai ragione, ma volevo capire il suo stato d'animo nella fase tradimento, se le sue, ora, sono lacrime di coccodrillo o se veramente non aveva capito dove si era cacciata e si è risvegliata


Il tradito non capisce, non può e non vuole, come si sente il traditore. Chi tradisce vive una splendida avventura libera, in cui può essere superficiale, perverso, ridicolo, sciocco, come nella vita normale non è, dove è serio responsabile e profondo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la tua filosofia di vita improntata all’evitamento dei conflitti. Non è così per tutti. Neanche al lavoro tutti stanno tranquilli per evitare scontri,


Parlavo del "senso" della menzogna

I conflitti.. Se lo scopo del conflitto è (in stile Risiko) quello di guadagnare terreno sull'altro nello spazio relazionale, io riconosco che in questo caso lo evito 

Lo evito perché, conoscendo il gioco del Risiko, so bene che aver "conquistato" parte di un territorio comporterà automaticamente la perdita della possibilità di occupare altri territori 

E hai fatto bene a usare il termine "conflitto" credo proprio che nella coppia sia uno strumento perdente, per entrambi 

Fuori dalla coppia non ho problemi a esser anche conflittuale


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai Marjanna.. Se il paradigma è la gabbia, anche il NON dire menzogne è una gabbia
> 
> Se io NON posso dirti menzogne o io NON riesco a farti star male, di fatto sto disegnando le sbarre della mia gabbia (NON)
> 
> ...


Simpatico il video.   
Tu dici che se non menti, e quindi non fai stare male il partner, devi per forza reprimere ugualmente una parte di te?
Concordo sull'illusione di pensare di essere senza gabbie.
In due capisco che ci sia sempre uno scontro di forze di diverse volontà, ma un minimo di "andamento naturale" dovrebbe pure esserci, aiutato dalla costruzione attraverso la frequentazione e il dialogo, se hai scelto di andare a convivere proprio con quella persona, lei tra molte altre.
E' qualcosa che rientra in quello che io chiamo NOI. Mi ricordo un collega di mio padre, che quando parlava di qualcosa della sua famiglia, diceva "mia moglie (usava il nome ovviamente) ha deciso che, ha detto che...".
Capisco che non sia facile, e specie in chi si sposa giovane negli anni possano avvenire cambiamenti, e ci sia la necessità di vivere anche altro.
Però episodi come quello del video no, io mi sentirei morire a dover fare tutto un giro per ogni cosa che viene espressa. Se dico questo so che l'altro dirà questo allora dico quest'altro in modo da provocare una reazione indiretta che non otterrei parlando direttamente. A vita? Miiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Simpatico il video.
> Tu dici che se non menti, e quindi non fai stare male il partner, devi per forza reprimere ugualmente una parte di te?
> Concordo sull'illusione di pensare di essere senza gabbie.
> In due capisco che ci sia sempre uno scontro di forze di diverse volontà, ma un minimo di "andamento naturale" dovrebbe pure esserci, aiutato dalla costruzione attraverso la frequentazione e il dialogo, se hai scelto di andare a convivere proprio con quella persona, lei tra molte altre.
> ...


Stavo semplicemente spiegando quella che (per me) è la "funzione" della menzogna

Anche dire la verità ha una sua "funzione" 

Quindi l'interessante diventa la consapevolezza della funzione, dicendo la verità o la menzogna. 

Se manca alla base la coscienza della "funzione" , anche dire la verità così.. Perché si dice la verità è basta, Diventa quasi un modo di fare di un soggetto socialmente molto pericoloso. 

Guardavo le serie di Chernobyl, su La7

Il prof Ligasciov non era certo uno che aveva peli sulla lingua, ma.. Alla sera durantr l'incendio della centrale, in hotel, chiese una vodka e indicò il bicchiere coperto, e non quegli esposti all'aria 

Una coppia lo noto', gli chiese se era superstizioso, se era lì per l'incendio della centrale nucleare.. Se c'era motivo di preoccuparsi 

Lui ci pensò un attimo e poi sorridente gli rispose che no, non c'era nulla di cui preoccuparsi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parlavo del "senso" della menzogna
> 
> I conflitti.. Se lo scopo del conflitto è (in stile Risiko) quello di guadagnare terreno sull'altro nello spazio relazionale, io riconosco che in questo caso lo evito
> 
> ...


Perché, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, nella vita sociale vuoi guadagnare potere, in famiglia temi che alteri equilibri di potere.
Però sei tu che vedi le relazioni come giochi di potere.
Non è che sia così per tutti, immagino che lo sia per molti.


----------



## abebis (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La menzogna è elemento di stabilizzazione di un rapporto, da sempre e tradizionalmente
> 
> Si mente sul proprio stato di salute, sulle proprie emozioni, sulla situazione lavorativa ed economica, sul fare le nozze in chiesa o in comune, sul desiderio di avere un altro figlio, sul fatto che la zuppa di cipolle sia venuta buona o cattiva
> 
> ...



Quando tutto questo decade, significa che la coppia è una coppia di merda.


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradito non capisce, non può e non vuole, come si sente il traditore. Chi tradisce vive una splendida avventura libera, in cui può essere superficiale, perverso, ridicolo, sciocco, come nella vita normale non è, dove è serio responsabile e profondo.


D'accordo, ma se sei veramente innamorata del marito, con cui condividi le gioie e sopratutto i dolori, condividi giornalmente l'educazione dei figli, quindi è una parte di te, come puoi viverci  nella menzogna, dov'è il tuo decantato amore quando lo guardi in faccia e soprattutto quando ci fai l'amore. Impossibile parlare di un risveglio, sei consapevole di cosa stai facendo, non credo al vivere in una bolla, nel mondo reale ci sei ogni giorno, con un cervello pensante anche quando inventi una balla per nascondere i tuoi incontri, volevo sentirlo da lei


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stavo semplicemente spiegando quella che (per me) è la "funzione" della menzogna
> 
> Anche dire la verità ha una sua "funzione"
> 
> ...


Non ho visto la serie ma ho capito quello che dici.
Però un conto sono "bugie bianche", o più spesso adattamenti di fatti ed eventi, perchè sai che non sarebbero gestibili dall'altro, un conto è andare a creare qualcosa di totalmente irreale.
Il famoso negare di fronte all'evidenza, che può far ridere e può sembrare assurdo, fa malissimo se te lo fa una persona a cui vuoi bene. Specialmente se ti cade addosso come nella scoperta di un tradimento. Non è facile tenere quel bene in piedi, e tagliare via la menzogna, o infilarla in una forma di bene. C'è distorsione. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire. 
Nel caso della scoperta di un tradimento, negare, accorciare i tempi del rapporto, dire che l'altro non era poi sto granchè, tu lo vedi come una menzogna funzionale al proseguimento del rapporto e a non provocare dolore all'altro. Io non la vedo necessariamente così quando accade. Non la vedo proprio come una menzogna. Non escludo che nel momento della scoperta, la botta colpisca anche il traditore (lo colpisce pure se sa che "rischiava") tanto da cancellare di colpo tutte quelle emozioni di cui si nutriva nel terzo. Si resetta in un certo senso, centratissimo. In un modo naturale e spontaneo perde quel se che si rivolgeva ad un terzo. Non lo riconosce neppure dentro di se.
Se avviene dopo un anno o più c'è un percorso dove una persona si può rendere conto di cosa sta avvenendo dentro di se, se avviene nell'arco di breve tempo, come nel caso di Valentina, è veramente una sberla interna a se.

Visto da fuori si tende a fare una divisione: bene e male. Spesso non è così. C'è anche caos intorno a noi e dentro di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> D'accordo, ma se sei veramente innamorata del marito, con cui condividi le gioie e sopratutto i dolori, condividi giornalmente l'educazione dei figli, quindi è una parte di te, come puoi viverci  nella menzogna, dov'è il tuo decantato amore quando lo guardi in faccia e soprattutto quando ci fai l'amore. Impossibile parlare di un risveglio, sei consapevole di cosa stai facendo, non credo al vivere in una bolla, nel mondo reale ci sei ogni giorno, con un cervello pensante anche quando inventi una balla per nascondere i tuoi incontri, volevo sentirlo da lei


Per me è difficilissimo al limite dell’impossibile.
A me è difficile separare il lavoro dal privato e molto costante nel mio modo di pormi.
Però non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho visto la serie ma ho capito quello che dici.
> Però un conto sono "bugie bianche", o più spesso adattamenti di fatti ed eventi, perchè sai che non sarebbero gestibili dall'altro, un conto è andare a creare qualcosa di totalmente irreale.
> Il famoso negare di fronte all'evidenza, che può far ridere e può sembrare assurdo, fa malissimo se te lo fa una persona a cui vuoi bene. Specialmente se ti cade addosso come nella scoperta di un tradimento. Non è facile tenere quel bene in piedi, e tagliare via la menzogna, o infilarla in una forma di bene. C'è distorsione. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire.
> Nel caso della scoperta di un tradimento, negare, accorciare i tempi del rapporto, dire che l'altro non era poi sto granchè, tu lo vedi come una menzogna funzionale al proseguimento del rapporto e a non provocare dolore all'altro. Io non la vedo necessariamente così quando accade. Non la vedo proprio come una menzogna. Non escludo che nel momento della scoperta, la botta colpisca anche il traditore (lo colpisce pure se sa che "rischiava") tanto da cancellare di colpo tutte quelle emozioni di cui si nutriva nel terzo. Si resetta in un certo senso, centratissimo. In un modo naturale e spontaneo perde quel se che si rivolgeva ad un terzo. Non lo riconosce neppure dentro di se.
> ...


Concordo sul caos.

Le emozioni provocano nel cervello le stesse reazioni che provocano le sostanze. Le sostanze simulano le emozioni. È la confusione è simile.


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è difficilissimo al limite dell’impossibile.
> A me è difficile separare il lavoro dal privato e molto costante nel mio modo di pormi.
> Però non siamo tutti uguali.


Esatto, ma non solo per te è difficile, penso che con i sentimenti sia impossibile per chiunque, se ami veramente una persona non la tradisci in primis, ma peggio ancora non gli menti costantemente, la menzogna è forse peggio del tradimento in sé. La menzogna la perpetui ogni giorno, quando ti chiede cosa hai fatto oggi, com'è andata, dove sei stata, e rispondi con estrema lucidità per non cadere in contraddizione, quindi il vivere in una bolla o come in una favola mi fa ridere, un conto è se con il marito sei alla frutta e più di tanto te ne freghi,  un'altro è dire di esserci innamorata, la menzogna reiterata non ci sta, ci può stare una botta e via, ma una relazione più o meno lunga è impossibile portarla avanti senza essere lucidi e consapevoli,  per questo motivo penso che il tradito faccia mooolta  fatica a passarci sopra......e comunque mi piacerebbe sentire Valentina cosa dice in proposito. l'incontro, il corteggiamento, il decidere di starci e soprattutto il continuare la relazione lo si fa con lucidità


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Esatto, ma non solo per te è difficile, penso che con i sentimenti sia impossibile per chiunque, se ami veramente una persona non la tradisci in primis, ma peggio ancora non gli menti costantemente, la menzogna è forse peggio del tradimento in sé. La menzogna la perpetui ogni giorno, quando ti chiede cosa hai fatto oggi, com'è andata, dove sei stata, e rispondi con estrema lucidità per non cadere in contraddizione, quindi il vivere in una bolla o come in una favola mi fa ridere, un conto è se con il marito sei alla frutta e più di tanto te ne freghi,  un'altro è dire di esserci innamorata, la menzogna reiterata non ci sta, ci può stare una botta e via, ma una relazione più o meno lunga è impossibile portarla avanti senza essere lucidi e consapevoli,  per questo motivo penso che il tradito faccia mooolta  fatica a passarci sopra......e comunque mi piacerebbe sentire Valentina cosa dice in proposito. l'incontro, il corteggiamento, il decidere di starci e soprattutto il continuare la relazione lo si fa con lucidità


Però non tutte le coppie sono uguali.
Magari non si chiede una cronaca della giornata e tante menzogne non sono necessarie.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, nella vita sociale vuoi guadagnare potere, in famiglia temi che alteri equilibri di potere.
> Però sei tu che vedi le relazioni come giochi di potere.
> Non è che sia così per tutti, immagino che lo sia per molti.


Il potere... Il.potere in circolo in una relazione c'è, a dispetto di chi non ce lo vorrebbe, e su questo c'è poco da fare, io penso

Fra l'altro il "conflitto" che citavi stamani, penso ne sia la sua più plastica espressione, a dispetto dei modi più o meno civili e educati che siano


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho visto la serie ma ho capito quello che dici.
> Però un conto sono "bugie bianche", o più spesso adattamenti di fatti ed eventi, perchè sai che non sarebbero gestibili dall'altro, un conto è andare a creare qualcosa di totalmente irreale.
> Il famoso negare di fronte all'evidenza, che può far ridere e può sembrare assurdo, fa malissimo se te lo fa una persona a cui vuoi bene. Specialmente se ti cade addosso come nella scoperta di un tradimento. Non è facile tenere quel bene in piedi, e tagliare via la menzogna, o infilarla in una forma di bene. C'è distorsione. Non so se capisci cosa voglio dire.
> Nel caso della scoperta di un tradimento, negare, accorciare i tempi del rapporto, dire che l'altro non era poi sto granchè, tu lo vedi come una menzogna funzionale al proseguimento del rapporto e a non provocare dolore all'altro. Io non la vedo necessariamente così quando accade. Non la vedo proprio come una menzogna. Non escludo che nel momento della scoperta, la botta colpisca anche il traditore (lo colpisce pure se sa che "rischiava") tanto da cancellare di colpo tutte quelle emozioni di cui si nutriva nel terzo. Si resetta in un certo senso, centratissimo. In un modo naturale e spontaneo perde quel se che si rivolgeva ad un terzo. Non lo riconosce neppure dentro di se.
> ...


Beh.. Io ho attraversato questa esperienza, ovviamente a modo mio, quindi conosco ciò che dici e non x sentito dire

Più che tagliare via, la menzogna va collocata

Ma è chiaro che se tutto ciò che sai fare in un contesto così, è solo concentrarti sul TUO dolore, non se ne esce


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non tutte le coppie sono uguali.
> Magari non si chiede una cronaca della giornata e tante menzogne non sono necessarie.


Mah, ...impossibile che nei discorsi giornalieri non ti debba giustificare per  qualche motivo, non capiterà ogni giorno ma quasi. Leggo di traditori, soprattutto donne, che alla scoperta si risvegliano, non ci credo, come dicevo prima quando organizzi un incontro extra con relativa menzogna se più che lucido, devi anche incastrare i particolari e fai tutto consapevole di tradire chi dici di amare, col cazzo che la mente è in un altro mondo. Quando vieni scoperto poi è un arrampicarsi sugli specchi per limitare i danni, chi decide di continuare con la menzogna, chi,come Valentina, decide di sfogarsi sperando che in questo modo il tradito si impietosisca da quel lampo di onestà e ci passi sopra. Sono curioso se rispondesse Valentina perché fra i traditori è la più sincera e dotata di una buona dose di autocritica, anche il fatto di avvicinarsi a qualcuno non è per caso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il potere... Il.potere in circolo in una relazione c'è, a dispetto di chi non ce lo vorrebbe, e su questo c'è poco da fare, io penso
> 
> Fra l'altro il "conflitto" che citavi stamani, penso ne sia la sua più plastica espressione, a dispetto dei modi più o meno civili e educati che siano


Il conflitto nasce dal non riconoscimento dei bisogni, se si esprime in forma di scontro, diventa una questione di potere in cui ognuno vuole imporre i propri. Ma si può trasformare il conflitto in opportunità di conoscenza di sé e dell’altro. 
A volte, raramente, più nel passato che ora, avviene anche qui.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Mah, ...impossibile che nei discorsi giornalieri non ti debba giustificare per  qualche motivo, non capiterà ogni giorno ma quasi. Leggo di traditori, soprattutto donne, che alla scoperta si risvegliano, non ci credo, come dicevo prima quando organizzi un incontro extra con relativa menzogna se più che lucido, devi anche incastrare i particolari e fai tutto consapevole di tradire chi dici di amare, col cazzo che la mente è in un altro mondo. Quando vieni scoperto poi è un arrampicarsi sugli specchi per limitare i danni, chi decide di continuare con la menzogna, chi,come Valentina, decide di sfogarsi sperando che in questo modo il tradito si impietosisca da quel lampo di onestà e ci passi sopra. Sono curioso se rispondesse Valentina perché fra i traditori è la più sincera e dotata di una buona dose di autocritica, anche il fatto di avvicinarsi a qualcuno non è per caso


Io sono qui per capire. Capire non vuol dire approvare, per questo c’è chi non crede che capisca, ma la valutazione di un comportamento, per me, non può prescindere dal punto di vista e dal vissuto dell’altro.
E davvero tanti traditori si creano non solo la bolla, ma una visione altra della realtà e, quando vengono scoperti, davvero finiscono per rendersi conto che le cose che avevano pronte da dire sono solo arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
La lucidità è solo parziale. È come nei film delle rapine “scientifiche”. Poi ci sono tutti gli imprevisti che non avevano considerati e si ritrovano a mangiare pasta e ceci.


----------



## farmer (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono qui per capire. Capire non vuol dire approvare, per questo c’è chi non crede che capisca, ma la valutazione di un comportamento, per me, non può prescindere dal punto di vista e dal vissuto dell’altro.
> E davvero tanti traditori si creano non solo la bolla, ma una visione altra della realtà e, quando vengono scoperti, davvero finiscono per rendersi conto che le cose che avevano pronte da dire sono solo arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
> La lucidità è solo parziale. È come nei film delle rapine “scientifiche”. Poi ci sono tutti gli imprevisti che non avevano considerati e si ritrovano a mangiare pasta e ceci.


Come è giusto che sia 
Però per Valentina mi dispiace


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il conflitto nasce dal non riconoscimento dei bisogni, se si esprime in forma di scontro, diventa una questione di potere in cui ognuno vuole imporre i propri. Ma si può trasformare il conflitto in opportunità di conoscenza di sé e dell’altro.
> A volte, raramente, più nel passato che ora, avviene anche qui.


Certo che si può trasformare in opportunità di conoscenza, ma resta il fatto che il conflitto fa emergere il potere che circola nel contesto relazionale. 

Dimmi un qualsiasi oggetto di conflitto, e ti dirò puntualmente il potere che sta circolando in quel contesto conflittuale


----------



## Lara3 (4 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradito non capisce, non può e non vuole, come si sente il traditore. Chi tradisce vive una splendida avventura libera, in cui può essere superficiale, perverso, ridicolo, sciocco, come nella vita normale non è, dove è serio responsabile e profondo.


Quindi ... incapace di intendere e di volere ? 
E quando lo rifà dopo che il tradito gli ha dato una seconda chance e dopo che ha visto già la sofferenza che ha provocato ?
Sempre su una nuvoletta questo povero traditore ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che si può trasformare in opportunità di conoscenza, ma resta il fatto che il conflitto fa emergere il potere che circola nel contesto relazionale.
> 
> Dimmi un qualsiasi oggetto di conflitto, e ti dirò puntualmente il potere che sta circolando in quel contesto conflittuale


Ti faccio un esempio tra bambini. Due bambini litigano per un giocattolo. In realtà vogliono solo giocare. L’accaparrarsi Il giocattolo significa questo, invece spesso (grazie ad alcuni genitori ) viene interpretato come potere di esclusione. Se i bambini verbalizzano il loro desiderio scoprono che è attivo e non negativo e non trovano negativo giocare insieme usando il giocattolo insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi ... incapace di intendere e di volere ?
> E quando lo rifà dopo che il tradito gli ha dato una seconda chance e dopo che ha visto già la sofferenza che ha provocato ?
> Sempre su una nuvoletta questo povero traditore ?


Non è che vale per tutti.
Ovviamente.
Ma neppure è incapace di intendere e di volere in quella fase, non sta valutando le priorità e realisticamente i rischi.
Così come facciamo tutti noi davanti alle lasagne o al tiramisù.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Io ho attraversato questa esperienza, ovviamente a modo mio, quindi conosco ciò che dici e non x sentito dire
> 
> Più che tagliare via, la menzogna va collocata
> 
> Ma è chiaro che se tutto ciò che sai fare in un contesto così, è solo concentrarti sul TUO dolore, non se ne esce


So che ci sei passato anche tu ma non capisco l'ultima frase.
Ti riporto la frase espressa da Valentina.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho certo pensato che potessi essere scoperta! Mi ha scoperto vedendomi in giro con l altro.* Non stavamo facendo nulla di compromettente, avrei potuto mentire ...ma gli dissi la verità, non potevo tradirlo e poi tradirlo ancora mentendogli*.


E ancora



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... *Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna* . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  *Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?*


Tu dove vedi che lei si concentra nel suo dolore?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio tra bambini. Due bambini litigano per un giocattolo. In realtà vogliono solo giocare. L’accaparrarsi Il giocattolo significa questo, invece spesso (grazie ad alcuni genitori ) viene interpretato come potere di esclusione. Se i bambini verbalizzano il loro desiderio scoprono che è attivo e non negativo e non trovano negativo giocare insieme usando il giocattolo insieme.


Ma io parlavo di potere in circolo che emerge in un conflitto, in una relazione tra adulti, e che stanno insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> So che ci sei passato anche tu ma non capisco l'ultima frase.
> Ti riporto la frase espressa da Valentina.
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo vedo, non pensavo tsnto a Valentina, potrei forse pensare al suo ex marito in questo caso

Valentina ha mentito e la sua "menzogna" aveva una funzione 

Così come ha avuto una sua funzione il parlare senza veli, e senza arrampicarsi sugli specchi, quando è stata sorpresa

Ha fatto il suo meglio nel modo che ha potuto, al. Momento


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo di potere in circolo che emerge in un conflitto, in una relazione tra adulti, e che stanno insieme.


È uguale. Anche in rapporti tra adulti bisogna verbalizzare e decodificare i bisogni e i desideri. Indubbiamente è faticoso.
Anche l‘esempio che ho fatto potrebbe essere interpretato come una lotta di potere per il possesso del giocattolo.


----------



## valentina.65 (6 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> So che ci sei passato anche tu ma non capisco l'ultima frase.
> Ti riporto la frase espressa da Valentina.
> 
> 
> ...


Ero più concentrata sulla mia vergogna,  sul suo dolore e la sua incredulità


----------



## valentina.65 (6 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> @farmer perdonami se non rispondo mai alle tue domande ma il  modo di porgerti mi infastidisce e veramente non riesco. Il tono delle tue domande, che poi sono delle sentenze, mi mette a disagio. Le giustificazioni le dovevo e le ho date  al mio exmarito, a te non devo nulla......se usi questo tono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non ho confessato perchè pensavo lui potesse comprendere ma l ho fatto perchè non mi sentivo più di mentire. Menti quando esci, menti quando ti chiede come è andata..... Mi sono sentita moralmente obbligata a dire la verità in modo che non vivesse in una menzogna . Forse ho sbagliato perchè comunque l altro era solo sesso e trasgressione e mai l avrebbe sostituito nel mio cuore ( abedis scatenati) e lasciandolo avrei salvato il matrimonio. Ma quando il mio ex mi vide e mi pressò perchè non stavamo baciandoci ma comunque la situazione era equivoca dovetti fare una scelta.  Negando negando con forza e troncando avrei probabilmente salvato il matrimonio ....ma meritava anche questa bugia?


Solo questione di bugie?
Speravi che capisse?
O semplicemente tuo marito era ormai solo il tuo più grande amico, come tra l'altro lo è ora.
Il matrimonio per te non aveva più lo stesso senso.
Il tuo amore per lui, pur grande, si era trasformato in un altro affetto che lui ha ben compreso.
Per questo poi ha preso una nuova strada, l'amore che provavate non era più quello di due coniugi


----------



## valentina.65 (6 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Solo questione di bugie?
> Speravi che capisse?
> O semplicemente tuo marito era ormai solo il tuo più grande amico, come tra l'altro lo è ora.
> Il matrimonio per te non aveva più lo stesso senso.
> ...


No per tutti i punti.


----------



## Masaniello (6 Luglio 2020)

Mi dispiace che sia finita in questo modo, dalle tue parole si capisce che lo ami ancora.
Prima della tua sbandata, hai mai esternato la tua insoddisfazione al tuo ex? Non si è mai accorto del tuo disagio?


----------



## farmer (6 Luglio 2020)

Scusa, non volevo essere invadente non è da me, se non ti va di rispondermi va bene comunque, o forse mi hai compreso male, giustamente le risposte le dovevi a tuo marito non a me, volevo solo capire  come le donne arrivano al tradimento, come non resistono al corteggiamento, come si arriva all'amante......non importa va bene così .....ti chiedo scusa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Scusa, non volevo essere invadente non è da me, se non ti va di rispondermi va bene comunque, o forse mi hai compreso male, giustamente le risposte le dovevi a tuo marito non a me, volevo solo capire  come le donne arrivano al tradimento, come non resistono al corteggiamento, come si arriva all'amante......non importa va bene così .....ti chiedo scusa


Però, scusa, cedere al corteggiamento fa un po’ ridere.
Per te come dovrebbe essere il corteggiamento per farti cedere?
Non ti fa ridere?


----------



## Martes (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però, scusa, cedere al corteggiamento fa un po’ ridere.
> Per te come dovrebbe essere il corteggiamento per farti cedere?
> Non ti fa ridere?


A me molto


----------



## Martes (6 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> volevo solo capire come le donne arrivano al tradimento


Potevi capire come c'è arrivata valentina, avesse risposto invece di prendersela, non oltre...


----------



## Minas Tirith (6 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ero più concentrata sulla mia vergogna,  sul suo dolore e la sua incredulità


Credo, magari smentirai, che molto avrà pesato il fatto che entrambi non avevate avuto altre esperienze prima.. che lui avesse avuto solo te, ma tu non più solo lui. Oltre a tutto il resto ovviamente.


----------



## farmer (7 Luglio 2020)

Be', una donna che si dice innamorata, cede a un corteggiamento e per di più reintera, continua, raccontando menzogne all' "amato" , per poi meravigliarsi di avergli creato dolore, mi pare ci sia qualcosa da capire. Ma lo leggo in molte traditrici, penso sia una difesa comune, "quando sono stata scoperta ho capito il dolore che gli ho dato" lo leggo in molte confessioni di traditrici. Penso che quando decidi  di tradire,pianifichi gli incontri, ti inventi le scuse, sai già cosa stai facendo e a cosa vai incontro, con mente lucida.....poi sono solo lacrime di coccodrillo,


----------



## farmer (7 Luglio 2020)

Volevo solo sapere quel che passa nella mente del traditore in questo passaggio niente più


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ero più concentrata sulla mia vergogna,  sul suo dolore e la sua incredulità


Credi ancora che sia stata una buona scelta vuotare il sacco?
Anche i bambini negano davanti all'evidenza di non essere responsabili di un danno.
È una questione di sopravvivenza.
Confessare un tradimento è per alleggerire se stessi  buttando un carico insostenibile sull'altro.
La confessione serve a se stessi non al tradito


----------



## Skorpio (7 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Volevo solo sapere quel che passa nella mente del traditore in questo passaggio niente più


Ma cosa vuoi che gli passi per la mente? 

Che va a star bene, gli passa


----------



## abebis (7 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credi ancora che sia stata una buona scelta vuotare il sacco?
> Anche i bambini negano davanti all'evidenza di non essere responsabili di un danno.
> È una questione di sopravvivenza.
> Confessare un tradimento è per alleggerire se stessi  buttando un carico insostenibile sull'altro.
> La confessione serve a se stessi non al tradito


Questo è vero se del tradito te ne frega il giusto.

Nel caso di Valentina, secondo me lei nel tradimento ha avuto quasi uno sdoppiamento di personalità: ha perso completamente lucidità.

Nel momento in cui si è ritrovata il marito di fronte, di colpo è riuscita ad astrarsi, a guardarsi dall'esterno, come se si fosse staccata dal suo corpo e, come svegliandosi da un sogno, ha pensato: "ma che cazzo sto facendo?" e ha deciso che oltre alla bastardata che gli aveva già fatto, l'amore della sua vita non meritava altro da lei se non la verità, dopodiché che decidesse lui se voleva uscirne o no. 
Certo, lei scioccamente sperava di sì...

Insomma, ha messo l'amore per lui davanti al suo desiderio di voler restare con lui. 
Un discorso contorto del tipo "ti amo così tanto che preferisco rischiare di perderti piuttosto che (continuare a) mentirti"

Mia personale interpretazione del comportamento di @valentina.65 , eh? Felice di essere smentito.


----------



## abebis (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> No per tutti i punti.


Oh, Valentina vestita di nuovo...

Chiariamo una cosa: nessuno ti obbliga né a rispondere, né tantomeno a scrivere.

Ma se lo fai, vedi di farlo meglio ché una risposta come questa da partire l'embolo!


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Questo è vero se del tradito te ne frega il giusto.
> 
> Nel caso di Valentina, secondo me lei nel tradimento ha avuto quasi uno sdoppiamento di personalità: ha perso completamente lucidità.
> 
> ...


Hai interpretato nel modo corretto. Dopo tutti questi post faccio veramente fatica a comprendere come mai ciò non venga compreso.



abebis ha detto:


> Oh, Valentina vestita di nuovo...
> 
> Chiariamo una cosa: nessuno ti obbliga né a rispondere, né tantomeno a scrivere.
> 
> Ma se lo fai, vedi di farlo meglio ché una risposta come questa da partire l'embolo!


Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma asserzioni travestite da domande l' embolo parte a me.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma asserzioni travestite da domande l' embolo parte a me.


e comunque chiarire per chiarire nessuno obbliga abebis ad intervenire


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pochissimo. È una cosa perdonabile.
> Perché pensi che non ci sia riuscito?


E se il marito non la amava più è ha trovato il pretesto per lasciarla? Ci avete pensate che poteva già avere una vita extraconiugale con l'attuale moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Volevo solo sapere quel che passa nella mente del traditore in questo passaggio niente più


Quello che fa ridere è principalmente *CEDERE* e anche CORTEGGIAMENTO.
Sembra che una donna sia lì e poi arrivino corteggiatori che, con le giuste tecniche, la fanno cedere. Un po’ come se i corteggiatori fossero dei prodotti.
O è viceversa e i corteggiatori devono proporre il prezzo giusto?
Credo che si conoscano delle persone e poi si trovino reciprocamente interessanti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E se il marito non la amava più è ha trovato il pretesto per lasciarla? Ci avete pensate che poteva già avere una vita extraconiugale con l'attuale moglie?


È una possibilità che io ho considerato. Ma dopo tanti anni credo che Valentina l’avrebbe capito


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Be', una donna che si dice innamorata, cede a un corteggiamento e per di più reintera, continua, raccontando menzogne all' "amato" , per poi meravigliarsi di avergli creato dolore, mi pare ci sia qualcosa da capire. Ma lo leggo in molte traditrici, penso sia una difesa comune, "quando sono stata scoperta ho capito il dolore che gli ho dato" lo leggo in molte confessioni di traditrici. Penso che quando decidi  di tradire,pianifichi gli incontri, ti inventi le scuse, sai già cosa stai facendo e a cosa vai incontro, con mente lucida.....poi sono solo lacrime di coccodrillo,


Comunque non credo che sia difficile immaginare che una persona che si è fidanzata a quindici anni possa, arrivata a trenta, incontrare una persona che si rapporta con lei da adulto e non da ragazzino e trovare questa cosa una novità eccitante.


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una possibilità che io ho considerato. Ma dopo tanti anni credo che Valentina l’avrebbe capito


Ma poi 4 mesi son pochi, bisogna vedere con che frequenza si sono visti, ma.lui anche se son passati anni si è rifatto subito una vita, io non lo so, si poteva dare un altra possibilità, ma ognuno la pensiamo in modo diverso, se stava bene con la moglie e l'ama a perché non dare un'altra possibilità, da come racconta lei è un amore nato da piccoli perché non riprovarci e andare avanti, lui ha troncato subito nonostante la moglie avesse confessato il tradimento ed è una cosa da apprezzare, mio marito se non fosse stato per l'amante questo segreto se lo portava nella tomba, peccato, leggo che stavano bene insieme, perché tradire? A me sinceramente mi è capitato che un uomo mi ha fatto il filo, ma ho creduto che non ne valesse la pena rovinare un matrimonio per un capriccio, si sa, le farlalline sullo stomaco con il marito scompaiono ma ci deve essere rispetto per il compagno e la compagna, se fai una promessa la devi mantenere oppure ti separi, io la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle è come dicono in molti è peggio di un lutto, non è il tradimento in sé stesso ma la mancanza di fiducia che non tornerà mai più, io ribadisco che forse il marito non l'amasse più, poi punti di vista. 
Valentina io non posso darti consigli,perche sono nella fase iniziale e sto da cani, ma ti dico che la vita purtroppo va avanti nonostante tutto,ma ti consiglio se ancora ci stai male vedendoli insieme di allontanarti da lui e vederlo solamente quando non puoi farne a meno.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma poi 4 mesi son pochi, bisogna vedere con che frequenza si sono visti, ma.lui anche se son passati anni si è rifatto subito una vita, io non lo so, si poteva dare un altra possibilità, ma ognuno la pensiamo in modo diverso, se stava bene con la moglie e l'ama a perché non dare un'altra possibilità, da come racconta lei è un amore nato da piccoli perché non riprovarci e andare avanti, lui ha troncato subito nonostante la moglie avesse confessato il tradimento ed è una cosa da apprezzare


Da quel che ha scritto non ha troncato SUBITO. 
Se l'amasse o meno lo sa solo lui. La mia impressione è che la confessione gli abbia fatto vedere le cose in faccia. Non negare l'evidenza gli ha consentito di fare una valutazione più limpida, affrontare il dolore a andare oltre. Ed è andando oltre che ha potuto innamorarsi di nuovo, altrimenti come tanti(e) chiuso il matrimonio (con già due figli) si sarebbe detto "_ma chi me lo fa fare di nuovo? tanto so come va, una donna vale l'altra, prima o poi tornerò a questo punto_" e si sarebbe dato alle pazze scopate rifacendosi di quanto non vissuto dal momento che era stato solo con una donna. Se l'altra fosse stata l'amante sarebbe saltata nell'istante in cui è saltata la moglie.
Se dei rapporti diventano una matematica schiacciante come fai a innamorarti di qualcuno?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma poi 4 mesi son pochi, bisogna vedere con che frequenza si sono visti, ma.lui anche se son passati anni si è rifatto subito una vita, io non lo so, si poteva dare un altra possibilità, ma ognuno la pensiamo in modo diverso, se stava bene con la moglie e l'ama a perché non dare un'altra possibilità, da come racconta lei è un amore nato da piccoli perché non riprovarci e andare avanti, lui ha troncato subito nonostante la moglie avesse confessato il tradimento ed è una cosa da apprezzare, mio marito se non fosse stato per l'amante questo segreto se lo portava nella tomba, peccato, leggo che stavano bene insieme, perché tradire? A me sinceramente mi è capitato che un uomo mi ha fatto il filo, ma ho creduto che non ne valesse la pena rovinare un matrimonio per un capriccio, si sa, le farlalline sullo stomaco con il marito scompaiono ma ci deve essere rispetto per il compagno e la compagna, se fai una promessa la devi mantenere oppure ti separi, io la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle è come dicono in molti è peggio di un lutto, non è il tradimento in sé stesso ma la mancanza di fiducia che non tornerà mai più, io ribadisco che forse il marito non l'amasse più, poi punti di vista.
> Valentina io non posso darti consigli,perche sono nella fase iniziale e sto da cani, ma ti dico che la vita purtroppo va avanti nonostante tutto,ma ti consiglio se ancora ci stai male vedendoli insieme di allontanarti da lui e vederlo solamente quando non puoi farne a meno.


Un tradimento è un elemento di rottura per tutti e illumina tanti angoli bui della relazione. Lei ha tradito perché lui era stato l’unico uomo, lui non aveva tradito (così ha detto a lei) ma anche per lui lei era stata l’unica. Probabilmente ha sentito che, nonostante il bene che c’era tra loro, era una cosa che pesava anche a lui.
Ci sono tanti motivi per tradire e tanti motivi, tra quelli per non tradire può esserci anche il timore di mettersi alla prova in una relazione diversa.


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una possibilità che io ho considerato. Ma dopo tanti anni credo che Valentina l’avrebbe capito


Lei, la moglie , quando lo tradii aveva 20 anni . Tutto può essere , una scopata ok ma programmare una relazione mi pare un tantino giovane


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Lei, la moglie , quando lo tradii aveva 20 anni . Tutto può essere , una scopata ok ma programmare una relazione mi pare un tantino giovane


Stavamo parlando di te.
Sei tu la moglie e non avevi trent’anni?


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Luglio 2020)

La moglie attuale era un tantino giovane....@lorena46 non vorrei ripetere ciò che ho già scritto  perchè non hai letto bene tutto....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavamo parlando di te.
> Sei tu la moglie e non avevi trent’anni?


Io si. Ma lorena46 parlava se già non frequentava la nuova moglie. Lei aveva 18 anni ( non 20 ho sbagliato a fare i conti)...un  tantino giovane per programmare qualcosa oltre la scopata ..



Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma poi 4 mesi son pochi, bisogna vedere con che frequenza si sono visti, ma.lui anche se son passati anni si è rifatto subito una vita, io non lo so, si poteva dare un altra possibilità, ma ognuno la pensiamo in modo diverso, se stava bene con la moglie e l'ama a perché non dare un'altra possibilità, da come racconta lei è un amore nato da piccoli perché non riprovarci e andare avanti, lui ha troncato subito nonostante la moglie avesse confessato il tradimento ed è una cosa da apprezzare, mio marito se non fosse stato per l'amante questo segreto se lo portava nella tomba, peccato, leggo che stavano bene insieme, perché tradire? A me sinceramente mi è capitato che un uomo mi ha fatto il filo, ma ho creduto che non ne valesse la pena rovinare un matrimonio per un capriccio, si sa, le farlalline sullo stomaco con il marito scompaiono ma ci deve essere rispetto per il compagno e la compagna, se fai una promessa la devi mantenere oppure ti separi, io la sto vivendo sulla mia pelle è come dicono in molti è peggio di un lutto, non è il tradimento in sé stesso ma la mancanza di fiducia che non tornerà mai più, io ribadisco che forse il marito non l'amasse più, poi punti di vista.
> Valentina io non posso darti consigli,perche sono nella fase iniziale e sto da cani, ma ti dico che la vita purtroppo va avanti nonostante tutto,ma ti consiglio se ancora ci stai male vedendoli insieme di allontanarti da lui e vederlo solamente quando non puoi farne a meno.


proprio subito non direi, abbiamo divorziato dopo 6 anni!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Io si. Ma lorena46 parlava se già non frequentava la nuova moglie. Lei aveva 18 anni ( non 20 ho sbagliato a fare i conti)...un  tantino giovane per programmare qualcosa oltre la scopata ..


Avrebbe potuto essere un’altra.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrebbe potuto essere un’altra.


Se vabè di sto passo poteva pure essere un trav, dai... non vedo perchè doverle mettere in testa che il marito la tradisse a sua volta.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se vabè di sto passo poteva pure essere un trav, dai... non vedo perchè doverle mettere in testa che il marito la tradisse a sua volta.


È una possibilità. E non è che al mondo esisteva solo la seconda moglie.
Non si mette in testa nulla a chi una situazione l’ha vissuta, soprattutto vent’anni fa.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una possibilità. E non è che al mondo esisteva solo la seconda moglie.
> Non si mette in testa nulla a chi una situazione l’ha vissuta, soprattutto vent’anni fa.


E' una possibilità che se vagliata va ben a riscrivere il vissuto di Valentina, per come lei l'ha sentito.
Lei ci ha parlato di una persona di un certo tipo, ora questo diventa uno che tradiva a sua volta, non si sa bene con chi, che non l'amava, che ha colto l'occasione per levarsela dalle balls e tutto questo perchè non è rimasto piangente a fracassarsi il cervello sul tradimento subito, e non ha lasciato la moglie legittima eterna nella sua mente, ma le è stato vicino quale madre dei suoi figli andando avanti e rifacendosi una famiglia. 
Non so se sia per "aiutare" Valentina, anche se mi domando come, se non metterle la pulce nell'orecchio che tanto sto gran uomo non era, ma che si è fatto i calcoli. Qua si arriva sempre ai calcoli, facendo tabula rasa di ogni sentimento ed emozione.


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una possibilità che se vagliata va ben a riscrivere il vissuto di Valentina, per come lei l'ha sentito.
> Lei ci ha parlato di una persona di un certo tipo, ora questo diventa uno che tradiva a sua volta, non si sa bene con chi, che non l'amava, che ha colto l'occasione per levarsela dalle balls e tutto questo perchè non è rimasto piangente a fracassarsi il cervello sul tradimento subito, e non ha lasciato la moglie legittima eterna nella sua mente, ma le è stato vicino quale madre dei suoi figli andando avanti e rifacendosi una famiglia.
> Non so se sia per "aiutare" Valentina, anche se mi domando come, se non metterle la pulce nell'orecchio che tanto sto gran uomo non era, ma che si è fatto i calcoli. Qua si arriva sempre ai calcoli, facendo tabula rasa di ogni sentimento ed emozione.


Marianna io ho fatto  solo una supposizione tutto qua,e non venire a parlare di sentimenti ed emozioni a me che sta soffrendo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una possibilità che se vagliata va ben a riscrivere il vissuto di Valentina, per come lei l'ha sentito.
> Lei ci ha parlato di una persona di un certo tipo, ora questo diventa uno che tradiva a sua volta, non si sa bene con chi, che non l'amava, che ha colto l'occasione per levarsela dalle balls e tutto questo perchè non è rimasto piangente a fracassarsi il cervello sul tradimento subito, e non ha lasciato la moglie legittima eterna nella sua mente, ma le è stato vicino quale madre dei suoi figli andando avanti e rifacendosi una famiglia.
> Non so se sia per "aiutare" Valentina, anche se mi domando come, se non metterle la pulce nell'orecchio che tanto sto gran uomo non era, ma che si è fatto i calcoli. Qua si arriva sempre ai calcoli, facendo tabula rasa di ogni sentimento ed emozione.


Caspita! Non ne è venuto un film, ma un serial con molte stagioni, dalla semplice osservazione che quella condizioni di unici l’uno per l’altra potesse essere stata sentita limitante anche per lui.


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2020)

Sono arrivati al divorzio a distanza di 6 anni dal tradimento confessato. Direi che lui il suo impegno ce l'ha messo. Avrà semplicemente, ed a malincuore, constatato che la ferita non era risanabile. È rimasto l'affetto in quanto compagna di vita e mamma dei suoi figli. Ha ritrovato l'amore con un'altra donna. 
C'è poco da ipotizzare, soprattutto dopo così tanti anni.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se vabè di sto passo poteva pure essere un trav, dai... non vedo perchè doverle mettere in testa che il marito la tradisse a sua volta.


e come ci siete arrivati a quest'ipotesi?


----------



## Marjanna (7 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e come ci siete arrivati a quest'ipotesi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Questo è vero se del tradito te ne frega il giusto.
> 
> Nel caso di Valentina, secondo me lei nel tradimento ha avuto quasi uno sdoppiamento di personalità: ha perso completamente lucidità.
> 
> ...


Sai faccio fatica a comprendere questa tua spiegazione. 
Anche perché, mi pare di aver capito, che non stava facendo niente di che, quando il marito l'ha incontrata. 
Comunque visto che he ha confermato, sono esterefatta di come si cada dal pero. 
Anche perché sul pero ci si e arrampicati da soli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato nel modo corretto. Dopo tutti questi post faccio veramente fatica a comprendere come mai ciò non venga compreso.
> 
> 
> Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma asserzioni travestite da domande l' embolo parte a me.
> ...


Hai problemi a confrontarti , è ed un assenzione, temi chi ti mette con le spalle al muro.
Difatti rispondi a chi correttamente ti legge nel pensiero.


----------



## ologramma (7 Luglio 2020)

analizziamo la situazione , valentina 65 ha tradito il marito che ha conosciuto giovanissima , confessato per senso di colpa , ci hanno riprovato per sei anni ma la fiducia è scemata  ma li lega due figli e la nuova compagna del marito che è la figlia di una sua amica .Tutti ad analizzare l'accaduto , ragazzi bisogna fidarsi di quello che Valentina ascrive perchè non abbiamo conoscenze dirette per cui  dato che qui di situazioni imbarazzanti ne sono capitate parecchie e anche strane non l'assalite  con varie domande che vi state facendo della sua  situazione .
nella mia lunga non ho detto lunghissima vita (famose ha capì) di cose anomale successe nella vita di persone ne ho viste parecchie , qualcuna l'ho scritta qui e ce ne sarebbero molte altre tutte legate al tradimento per dire c'è chi ci passa sopra , chi si ammala , e chi perdona .
La signora ha capito l'errore   ,pensa di essere ancora innamorata del ex marito  ...può essere  già lo avevo raccontato :un mio amico d'infanzia aveva divorziato dalla moglie  e un suo collega quando stavano per andare in pensione  gli disse che aveva perdonato sua mmoglie che lo maveva tradito anni prima  e si era rimesso con lei , gli disse che si erano rifrequentati e ritornavano ad esser una coppia  , forse lo facevano per il bene dei figli e nipoti, o perchè entrambi anziani volevano continuare insieme la loro vita chissà, lui gli rispose che ora non se la sarebbe più ripresa la moglie, intendo, il mio amico, perchè sia era lasciata andare a più relazioni.
Valentina ha anche detto che è un po invidiosa della nuova vita del'ex e anche della bambina che ha avuto , ricordate che lei per i sensi di colpa ha confessato .


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Luglio 2020)

Invidia no, non è il sentimento che ho provato . Malinconia per quello che è e per quello che sarebbe stato....questo si , assolutamente


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai problemi ha confrontarti , è ed un assenzione, temi chi ti mette con le spalle al muro.
> Difatti rispondi a chi correttamente ti legge nel pensiero.


In parte hai ragione , ma dopo post su post leggere cose che sono esattamente il contrario o almeno in antitesi con quello che ho scritto mi da fastidio


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Invidia no, non è il sentimento che ho provato . Malinconia per quello che è e per quello che sarebbe stato....questo si , assolutamente


Forse perché non hai (ancora) incontrato  tu un uomo di valore


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione , ma dopo post su post leggere cose che sono esattamente il contrario o almeno in antitesi con quello che ho scritto mi da fastidio


Non tutto viene letto, può sfuggire qualcosa.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché non hai (ancora) incontra tu un uomo di valore


Ecco ... nei tradimenti capita qualche volta che una volta scoperto ci si rende conto che il legittimo/la legittima  sono meglio. E per giunta che in futuro non si incontra più nessuno all’altezza del partner perso. C’est la vie !
Per carità capita raramente, ma capita.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Ciao Valentina,
il dispiacere per il tuo tradimento è ancora forte. Si sente chiaramente.
Io penso che hai fatto bene a dire la verità al tuo ex.Un tipo come lui, da come l’hai descritto, l’avresti perso definitivamente ( anche l’affetto e la stima) se avessi mentito pur di salvare il matrimonio. Se c’era una minima chance di essere perdonata era quella di dire la verità. Io reagirei così: una menzogna che continua avrebbe solo peggiorato le cose. Lui ha provato di perdonare , non ci è riuscito. Ma sicuramente il tuo comportamento dopo ha determinato il rapporto sereno che avete oggi. Non è poco.
Mi dispiace. Spero per te di incontrare qualcuno all’altezza del tuo ex. Sicuramente adesso ne farai tesoro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco ... nei tradimenti capita qualche volta che una volta scoperto ci si rende conto che il legittimo/la legittima  sono meglio. E per giunta che in futuro non si incontra più nessuno all’altezza del partner perso. C’est la vie !
> Per carità capita raramente, ma capita.


Veramente si vorrebbe trovare di meglio


----------



## farmer (7 Luglio 2020)

Valentina si è presentata raccontando la sua storia, ci ha descritto più o meno i particolari, abbiamo capito che è consapevole di aver fatto una cazzata e tutt'ora è ancora innamorata dell'ex marito,  dopo la scoperta del tradimento ci hanno messo qualche anno per riprovarci, ma il marito non ce l'ha fatta. Lo so che non è da tutti perdonare un tradimento, ma se uno ci prova per qualche anno e non ce la fa può essere che nel tradimento ci sia stato qualcosa di più, le mie domande erano riferite a questo, il marito conosceva l'amante? Com'è iniziata la storia? Si sa che se l'altro è un conoscente il dolore è più incisivo, poi le balle raccontate per coprire possono aver avuto effetto, anche l'approccio al tradimento può aver turbato il tradito.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2020)

Una cara amica disse: A volte bisogna dare la morte ad una relazione per poter vivere.
Ci ho pensato un po' su, sembra che il caso sia questo. Doppiamente.
La prima volta perchè il tradimento ha dato la morte alla relazione, per la volontà di lei di vivere, di liberarsi da qualcosa che secondo me le stava stretto e che sicuramente era considerato in quel momento insufficiente. (Non credo in fondo all' incidente di percorso).
Nel proseguo invece avviene il contrario, non si vuole dare la morte a qualcosa, per vivere. E anche questa è una scelta, libera, motivata finchè si vuole ma che io personalmente non avrei mai fatto.
La metà della mela temo sia una costruzione artificiosa della nostra mente, a prescindere dall' intensità di un rapporto.


----------



## Lostris (7 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Valentina si è presentata raccontando la sua storia, ci ha descritto più o meno i particolari, abbiamo capito che è consapevole di aver fatto una cazzata e tutt'ora è ancora innamorata dell'ex marito,  dopo la scoperta del tradimento ci hanno messo qualche anno per riprovarci, ma il marito non ce l'ha fatta. Lo so che non è da tutti perdonare un tradimento, ma se uno ci prova per qualche anno e non ce la fa può essere che nel tradimento ci sia stato qualcosa di più, le mie domande erano riferite a questo, il marito conosceva l'amante? Com'è iniziata la storia? Si sa che se l'altro è un conoscente il dolore è più incisivo, poi le balle raccontate per coprire possono aver avuto effetto, anche l'approccio al tradimento può aver turbato il tradito.


Ma perché se uno non ce la fa ad andare oltre un tradimento devono necessariamente esserci aggravanti? (tra l'altro ció che aggrava o meno è veramente soggettivo)

Oppure si ipotizza che non ci sia abbastanza amore o voglia di stare con l’altro, tanto che si pensa che uno possa “prendere la palla al balzo” per mollare?

Le persone e le relazioni non sono “cose” che si possono riparare facilmente quando si rompono.
A volte, anche volendo, non ci si riesce e basta.. anche ad avere mille ragioni pro, ne basta una (ritenuta) valida contro.

Non dico che a volte non sia un peccato, ma non vedo perché ostinarsi a pensare che debba esserci per forza sotto “di più”.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perché se uno non ce la fa ad andare oltre un tradimento devono necessariamente esserci aggravanti? (tra l'altro ció che aggrava o meno è veramente soggettivo)
> 
> Oppure si ipotizza che non ci sia abbastanza amore o voglia di stare con l’altro, tanto che si pensa che uno possa “prendere la palla al balzo” per mollare?
> 
> ...


A me sembra chiaro che chi non si separa cerca  altri che abbiano fatto lo stesso è per le stesse ragioni. Forse lo fa anche chi si separa.
Comunque nessuno vuole sentirsi in colpa.
Ma credo che sia una ricerca sbagliata. Si fa quello che si può, comunque.


----------



## abebis (7 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato nel modo corretto. Dopo tutti questi post faccio veramente fatica a comprendere come mai ciò non venga compreso.


È molto semplice: perché in genere la gente usa se stessa come metro per misurare gli altri.



> Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma asserzioni travestite da domande l' embolo parte a me.


Sei troppo suscettibile per raccontarti su un forum: è meglio se vai a giocare a burraco con le amiche, invece di scrivere qui. 



> e comunque chiarire per chiarire nessuno obbliga abebis ad intervenire


Non sai fare di meglio che riusare le mie stesse parole per rispondermi? 

Dai, su: mettici un po' di fantasia...



Vera ha detto:


> Sono arrivati al divorzio a distanza di 6 anni dal tradimento confessato. Direi che lui il suo impegno ce l'ha messo. Avrà semplicemente, ed a malincuore, constatato che la ferita non era risanabile. *È rimasto l'affetto* in quanto compagna di vita e mamma dei suoi figli. Ha ritrovato l'amore con un'altra donna.
> C'è poco da ipotizzare, soprattutto dopo così tanti anni.


E già non è poco! Non so se io sarei stato capace di tanto...

Mi chiedo qual è il motivo nell'insistere a voler cercare una colpa nel marito di @valentina.65 quando oltretutto lei stessa lo ha più volte escluso.

Aiuta le persone a digerire meglio questa storia l'immaginare che lui avesse precedentemente cornificato lei perché giustificherebbe il suo (di lei) distacco?

Dà così fastidio l'immagine di una donna che, in un matrimonio felice, perde la bussola e si fa quattro scopate per il gusto di farle con il primo bellimbusto materassabile che le fa gli occhi dolci?

E ci sarebbe lo stesso tentativo nel cercare un concorso di colpa a parti invertite o ci si accontenterebbe di buttare la colpa addosso al "solito maschio maiale che non sa tenerlo nelle mutande"?

Ah, saperlo...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai faccio fatica a comprendere questa tua spiegazione.


Io invece non faccio fatica a comprendere la tua fatica.


----------



## Lostris (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra chiaro che *chi non si separa cerca  altri che abbiano fatto lo stesso è per le stesse ragioni. *Forse lo fa anche chi si separa.
> Comunque nessuno vuole sentirsi in colpa.
> Ma credo che sia una ricerca sbagliata. Si fa quello che si può, comunque.


Ma questo lo posso anche capire in una fase iniziale di ricerca di conferme.

Resto comunque perplessa di fronte al tentativo di piegare la realtà degli altri per salvaguardare la propria, se non altro perché essendo adulti dovrebbe esserci almeno la consapevolezza che ogni storia è diversa, e che la maggior parte delle volte non c’è un giusto o uno sbagliato che si può applicare aprioristicamente.

Al di là di questo, più che di sensi di colpa parlerei di assunzione di responsabilità.

In tanti campi, troppi, c’è molta gente che ama fuggire dalle implicazioni negative delle proprie decisioni e scelte, ha difficoltà a gestire il fallimento, colloca le cause fuori da sé, il più lontano possibile.

ci si tutela, ma solo in apparenza, negandosi la consapevolezza e da lì la crescita - che porta poi al cambiamento.


----------



## abebis (7 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Valentina si è presentata raccontando la sua storia, ci ha descritto più o meno i particolari, abbiamo capito che è consapevole di aver fatto una cazzata e tutt'ora è ancora innamorata dell'ex marito,  dopo la scoperta del tradimento ci hanno messo qualche anno per riprovarci, ma il marito non ce l'ha fatta. Lo so che non è da tutti perdonare un tradimento, ma se uno ci prova per qualche anno e non ce la fa può essere che nel tradimento ci sia stato qualcosa di più, le mie domande erano riferite a questo, il marito conosceva l'amante? *Com'è iniziata la storia? *Si sa che se l'altro è un conoscente il dolore è più incisivo, poi le balle raccontate per coprire possono aver avuto effetto, anche l'approccio al tradimento può aver turbato il tradito.


Ma dai: come vuoi che sia iniziata 'sta storia? 
Come iniziano tutte queste storie: avrà iniziato ad andare un caffè al bar col tizio (tre a uno che è il padre di un amichetto di un figlio), prima ha pensato che è carino, poi il tipo le avrà detto le solite banalità tipo "come sto bene in tua compagnia", poi lei ha pensato che è anche simpatico, poi ha scoperto che mentre andavano a prendere il caffè di sentiva un nodo allo stomaco come se ne avesse già presi 4 di caffè... E lì la frittata era già servita.
O una variante sul tema, comunque: mica avrà messo un annuncio su tinder per tradire la prima (e unica) volta, no?


----------



## Vera (7 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E già non è poco! Non so se io sarei stato capace di tanto...


Quando si hanno figli in comune si cerca di mettere il loro bene davanti a qualsiasi cosa. È la loro mamma, è la donna che lo ha reso padre.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma questo lo posso anche capire *in una fase iniziale di ricerca di conferme.*
> 
> Resto comunque perplessa di fronte al tentativo di piegare la realtà degli altri per salvaguardare la propria, se non altro perché essendo adulti dovrebbe esserci almeno la consapevolezza che ogni storia è diversa, e che la maggior parte delle volte non c’è un giusto o uno sbagliato che si può applicare aprioristicamente.
> 
> ...


Magari avvenisse nella fase iniziale.
Succede anche di raccontarsela tutta la vita


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...dipende da chi sei...
> 
> ...a me fin da bambina è sempre piaciuto smontare quel che mi capitava a tiro per vedere cosa ci fosse dentro...ti lascio immaginare la gioia di mio padre quella volta in cui mi incuriosii di come fosse fatta la serratura del portone blindato..avevo 4 anni (in quell'occasione imparai che saper rimontare quel che si smonta è altrettanto importante!!)
> 
> ...


Schiena dritta in italiano significa coerente con se stessa. Ed è un complimento ovunque io sia stato.  Figurati Se da te non era il contrario!


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma dai: come vuoi che sia iniziata 'sta storia?
> Come iniziano tutte queste storie: avrà iniziato ad andare un caffè al bar col tizio (tre a uno che è il padre di un amichetto di un figlio), prima ha pensato che è carino, poi il tipo le avrà detto le solite banalità tipo "come sto bene in tua compagnia", poi lei ha pensato che è anche simpatico, poi ha scoperto che mentre andavano a prendere il caffè di sentiva un nodo allo stomaco come se ne avesse già presi 4 di caffè... E lì la frittata era già servita.
> O una variante sul tema, comunque: mica avrà messo un annuncio su tinder per tradire la prima (e unica) volta, no?


Non so come sia iniziata e con chi, per il tradito comunque il modus operandi de tradimento e anche la persona dell'amante sono importanti per un'eventuale perdono o no. Vi racconto un fatto, un marito inizia a lavorare in una nuova azienda e fa molta amicizia con un suo superiore, lo invita a casa, ferie insieme, ecc. Questo suo collega si invaghisce di sua moglie e tanto fa che se la porta a letto, tralascio i prosegui, alla fine vengono scoperti, lei piangeva pentita, ma il modo e con la persona quasi di casa fecero inferocire il povero tradito che mandò fuori di casa la moglie. Questo per dire che anche la forma del tradimento a volte influisce sull'eventuale perdono  se l'amante è uno sconosciuto al tradito è un 'altra cosa pur essendo sempre un tradimento


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non so come sia iniziata e con chi, per il tradito comunque il modus operandi de tradimento e anche la persona dell'amante sono importanti per un'eventuale perdono o no. Vi racconto un fatto, un marito inizia a lavorare in una nuova azienda e fa molta amicizia con un suo superiore, lo invita a casa, ferie insieme, ecc. *Questo suo collega si invaghisce di sua moglie e tanto fa che se la porta a letto,* tralascio i prosegui, alla fine vengono scoperti, lei piangeva pentita, ma il modo e con la persona quasi di casa fecero inferocire il povero tradito che mandò fuori di casa la moglie. Questo per dire che anche la forma del tradimento a volte influisce sull'eventuale perdono  se l'amante è uno sconosciuto al tradito è un 'altra cosa pur essendo sempre un tradimento


Ma per te le donne sono tutte manipolabili?

Da come scrivi sembra che la fedeltà sia solo questione di fortuna nel _non incontrare_ uomini che si invaghiscono e che sanno toccare le corde giuste.


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma per te le donne sono tutte manipolabili?
> 
> Da come scrivi sembra che la fedeltà sia solo questione di fortuna nel _non incontrare_ uomini che si invaghiscono e che sanno toccare le corde giuste.


No ho detto questo, dico che il tradito percepisce il colpo in maniera diversa da come è avvenuto il tradimento stesso, se l'amante è un conoscente e magari frequentatore familiare, o amico del marito, o un nemico del marito, o uno sciupafemmine dalla lingua lunga, il dolore è sicuramente più lancinante e oltre al tradimento pensi " ma proprio con quello lì" .diverso è se è uno sconosciuto, sempre tradimento è, ma la percezione in sé è diversa. Poi, per molti traditi,  anche il come è avvenuto il tradimento, i luoghi, i tempi, degli incontri sono importanti. Perdonare un tradimento non è facile e tutte queste variabili influiscono molto sulla scelta


----------



## abebis (8 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli in comune si cerca di mettere il loro bene davanti a qualsiasi cosa. È la loro mamma, è la donna che lo ha reso padre.


Non solo: per lui era anche la sua unica donna e la persona con cui era cresciuto.

Per tutti questi motivi, immagino, per lui questo tradimento sia stato dolorosissimissimissimo.

Il cornetto che mi sono preso io è una sbucciatura alle ginocchia giocando a pallone...

Ovvio che i figli restano, e ci mancherebbe. Ma continuare ad avere un rapporto cordiale con lei, non è per niente scontato. IMHO. 

Non sto dicendo che _debba_ per forza essere così, ma che potrebbe anche essere così e, nel caso, mi sembrerebbe umano.


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma per te le donne sono tutte manipolabili?
> 
> Da come scrivi sembra che la fedeltà sia solo questione di fortuna nel _non incontrare_ uomini che si invaghiscono e che sanno toccare le corde giuste.


perchè non è così che inizia un tradimento?
L'adulazione  e altre componenti abbattono spesso questo muro , per altri neanche la prendono inconsiderazione , che ci vuoi fare posso portarti un esempio di un mio conoscente non bello ma molto sveglio e adulatore del genere femminile , le tampina , non le molla e quando vede una crepa si è fiondato e ha raccolto spessissimo i frutti , sposato con un figlio ora è in pensione e spero appagato


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè non è così che inizia un tradimento?
> L'adulazione  e altre componenti abbattono spesso questo muro , per altri neanche la prendono inconsiderazione , che ci vuoi fare posso portarti un esempio di un mio conoscente non bello ma molto sveglio e adulatore del genere femminile , le tampina , non le molla e quando vede una crepa si è fiondato e ha raccolto spessissimo i frutti , sposato con un figlio ora è in pensione e spero appagato


Perbacco!

Certo, tanti tradimenti iniziano così.
Ma non è vero che determinati approcci portano sempre i loro frutti.

C’è chi dice no. (Cit)


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> No ho detto questo, dico che il tradito percepisce...


Si accennava al concetto per cui un tale conosce una che gli piace e "se la porta a letto".. Come fosse una bambola gonfiabile vista e presa in un sexy shop


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Schiena dritta in italiano significa coerente con se stessa. Ed è un complimento ovunque io sia stato.  *Figurati Se da te non era il contrario*!




In coerente con me stessa mi ci riconosco, e grazie del complimento!
(G. dice che sono una "cazzo di samurai"...e coerente anche nell'esser testa di cazzo )

Vengo da un mondo di lavoratori con le mani, lontani dalle città (città e cittadini sono visti con malcelato disprezzo, e tendenzialmente in modo funzionale ad uno scopo definito e definitivo) 

Qui da me è terra e ferro. E acqua.
I riferimenti sono molto "fisici".

Un vecchio detto recita "la terra è bassa". Ed è spesso accompagnato da un altro "scarpe grose e servel fì" (scarpe grosse e cervello fine).

Se hai la schiena dritta, non ti puoi piegare per arrivare alla terra e quindi non puoi lavorarla.
Se non puoi lavorare la terra non sei autonomo nella sopravvivenza e devi dipendere e soprattutto delegare ad altri la tua sussistenza, non puoi compartecipare alla vita sociale, non dai contributo.
Puoi avere tutto lo studio del mondo, ma se non sai le cose concrete, se non sai fare...sei un "ciciarù" (o "ciciaruna") =chiacchierone/chiacchierona. (e anche questo non è per niente un complimento...chi parla troppo, non è ben visto. Perde tempo nella chiacchiera invece che fare. E non si chiacchiera mentre si fa. Semmai si mugugna...o si bestemmia o si canta )

Non saper provvedere alla propria sussistenza significa non esser degni di stima.
E non saper provvedere alla sussistenza significa pesare sul sociale in cui sei inserito.
Sei un debito. (si dice anche questo "te se en debet"=sei un debito).

E' un po' un pensiero da "branco", nel senso naturalistico del termine.
Una cosa più da antichi dei e dee, che da dio.

Durante il lockdown preparavo l'orto, a turno venivano i miei vicini a verificare come procedevano i lavori.
So che mi hanno valutata 

Se non avessi "passato" l'esame, non avverrebbe il passaggio di conoscenze e sarei esclusa dal sistema di scambio che avviene quando si hanno terre confinanti. (roba che sembra provenire dal passato remoto, ma qui per fortuna ancora avviene!!)

Sarei una "schena drita"...ossia una non degna di stima e considerazione collettiva, una inaffidabile e da tenere a distanza.
E sarei anche quella che non porta "onore" alla sua stirpe, che non onora le sue radici. Una traditrice di tradimento con aggravante. 

Che io sappia le cose dello "studio" è un plus...ma se non mi inchinassi alla terra, solo con lo studio, non potrei sedermi davanti al bicchiere di vino ad ascoltar raccontare storie...

A me piacciono infinitamente le storie dei vecchi, contengono saperi che nei libri non ci sono.  

E mi piace la fatica. Nutre la mia fierezza.


----------



## JON (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma asserzioni travestite da domande l' embolo parte a me.


Il fatto che tu non risponda a tono alle supposizioni cosi come si presentano alimenta il clima di confusione. Per il resto sei alquanto telegrafica, anche se sono certo tu abbia delle buone capacità di scrittura.

Scommetto che questo è il tipo di post che ti fa partire l'embolo, ma ti assicuro che non è assolutamente offensivo. Dovrai pure adeguarti al confronto prima o poi. Forse hai bisogno dei tuoi tempi, se penso che dopo esserti iscritta hai temporeggiato a lungo per esordire allora probabilmente si tratta proprio del fatto che tu debba adeguarti.

Certo che parlare di eventi accaduti 24 anni fa, e sindacarci sopra per giunta, lascia il tempo che trova per tutti.
Tu sei qui per i sentimenti che provi oggi, ma questi sono fortemente concatenati alle vicende del passato le cui reminiscenze affiorano ad ogni tentativo più o meno calzante di ricostruirlo.


----------



## JON (8 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In coerente con me stessa mi ci riconosco, e grazie del complimento!
> (G. dice che sono una "cazzo di samurai"...e coerente anche nell'esser testa di cazzo )
> 
> Vengo da un mondo di lavoratori con le mani, lontani dalle città (città e cittadini sono visti con malcelato disprezzo, e tendenzialmente in modo funzionale ad uno scopo definito e definitivo)
> ...


Bastava dire "il lavoro nobilita l'uomo".


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> C’è chi dice no. (Cit)


Solo questione di tempo


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> No ho detto questo, dico che il tradito percepisce il colpo in maniera diversa da come è avvenuto il tradimento stesso, se l'amante è un conoscente e magari frequentatore familiare, o amico del marito, o un nemico del marito, o uno sciupafemmine dalla lingua lunga, il dolore è sicuramente più lancinante e oltre al tradimento pensi " ma proprio con quello lì" .diverso è se è uno sconosciuto, sempre tradimento è, ma la percezione in sé è diversa. Poi, per molti traditi,  anche il come è avvenuto il tradimento, i luoghi, i tempi, degli incontri sono importanti. Perdonare un tradimento non è facile e tutte queste variabili influiscono molto sulla scelta


curiosità personale, giusto per capirti meglio: tu fino adesso hai parlato dei tradimento in chiave femminile, ma il maschio che tradisce secondo te per quali meccanismi agisce e cosa lo tira nel gorgo?


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Solo questione di tempo


Ma certo!! Insomma.. chi la dura la vince, si sa.

Del resto, la volontà (altrui) è cosa sopravvalutata. 

Credo sia la filosofia di base di tutti gli/le stalker del mondo.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo!! Insomma.. chi la dura la vince, si sa.
> 
> Del resto, la volontà (altrui) è cosa sopravvalutata.
> 
> Credo sia la filosofia di base di tutti gli/le stalker del mondo.


Ma non solo, è utilizzata in chiave giustificativa, da entrambi i generi, "l'impossibilità a resistere", intendo.
Lei mi ha mostrato mezza tetta e non ho resistito a molestarla....
etc..


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> curiosità personale, giusto per capirti meglio: tu fino adesso hai parlato dei tradimento in chiave femminile, ma il maschio che tradisce secondo te per quali meccanismi agisce e cosa lo tira nel gorgo?


Il maschio è cacciatore, le dinamiche sono diverse i risultati sono gli stessi, l'approccio al tradimento per il maschio è di conquista, deve individuare la preda lavorarsela per bene e sperare di raccogliere i frutti, poi ci sono i casi in cui non serve neanche molto impegno perché i frutti stanno già cadendo dall'albero. Per una bella donna è un altra cosa, viene adocchiata, viene adulta, viene circuita e un po' alla volta con il tempo ci casca ( non sempre, ma quasi) . È diverso solo l'approccio ma per il resto è simile, alla fine possono perdere la testa tanto i maschi che le femmine, alla eventuale scoperta sono tutti uguali con le lacrime di coccodrillo agli occhi a scongiurare il perdono


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

Le dinamiche fra maschi e femmine sono le stesse, voglia di sesso trasgressivo, crisi di coppia, crisi di età, come ho detto è solo il modus operandi dell'approccio che è diverso


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Le dinamiche fra maschi e femmine sono le stesse, voglia di sesso trasgressivo, crisi di coppia, crisi di età, come ho detto è solo il modus operandi dell'approccio che è diverso


----------



## Carola (8 Luglio 2020)

Valentina65 io la leggo  tutto sommato consapevole e “serena”  con una buona dose di nostalgia da gestirsi .
Mi auguro trovi un compagno di valore .
Probabilmente erano solo troppi giovani e con poche esperienze e questa cosa prima o poi può fregare ...


----------



## Vera (8 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non solo: per lui era anche la sua unica donna e la persona con cui era cresciuto.
> 
> Per tutti questi motivi, immagino, per lui questo tradimento sia stato dolorosissimissimissimo.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe da poco intelligenti ed immaturi.
Capisco benissimo il tuo punto di vista eh. Per chi non ha figli in comune e cose da spartire, com'è stato nei nostri casi, diventa più facile metterci una pietra sopra.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Bastava dire "il lavoro nobilita l'uomo".




sarebbe stato incompleto.
Il lavoro è scontato. Come mangiare, bere, seguire i bisogni fisiologici di un essere vivente.
La fatica, il lavoro è semplicemente parte del vivere.

Sarebbe come dire che un carnivoro che va a caccia, o l'erbivoro che bruca l'erba si nobilita facendolo.
Il lavoro e la fatica sono nell'ordine delle cose. E' natura.  

Nel fine settimana è molto più probabile beccare la gente al fienile a lavorare che al lago a prendere il sole.
A prendere il sole al lago ci vanno quelli che "i sa mia che fà" (non sanno cosa fare).
E anche in questa affermazione c'è dentro parecchio disprezzo 

Ne "il lavoro nobilita l'uomo" manca tutto questo aspetto.
Manca la descrizione di chi non costruisce. .
Chi non è pratico, pragmatico e concreto.

La "schena drita" è colui (colei) che non sa provvedere a se stesso e che quindi non contribuisce alla collettività.
E diventa un "debet"

E siccome non si appella a "schena drita" chi ha evidenti difficoltà, fisiche o cognitive, o anche soltanto contingenti, chi è "schena drita" è anche un* ladr* di risorse comuni utili a chi ne ha davvero bisogno. Un parassita.
E il disprezzo viene anche da questo.

"schena drita" non è semplicemente un descrittore individuale.
E' un descrittore anche di una organizzazione sociale di un certo tipo.
Di una certa idea di mutualità e solidarietà. Di un guadagnarsi il proprio posto contribuendo concretamente e proattivamente e senza rompere i coglioni. Niente politically correct per fortuna!!  (e chi non partecipa, non è trattato teneramente...per niente)  

Si dice spesso "te regala nient nisiù"(non ti regala niente nessuno.)
E le cose regalate...non hanno lo stesso valore di quelle guadagnate con la fatica.

Vecchi dei...


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Il maschio è cacciatore, le dinamiche sono diverse i risultati sono gli stessi, l'approccio al tradimento per il maschio è di conquista, deve individuare la preda lavorarsela per bene e sperare di raccogliere i frutti, poi ci sono i casi in cui non serve neanche molto impegno perché i frutti stanno già cadendo dall'albero. Per una bella donna è un altra cosa, viene adocchiata, viene adulta, viene circuita e un po' alla volta con il tempo ci casca ( non sempre, ma quasi) . È diverso solo l'approccio ma per il resto è simile, alla fine possono perdere la testa tanto i maschi che le femmine, alla eventuale scoperta sono tutti uguali con le lacrime di coccodrillo agli occhi a scongiurare il perdono




Immaginavo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Il maschio è cacciatore, le dinamiche sono diverse i risultati sono gli stessi, l'approccio al tradimento per il maschio è di conquista, deve individuare la preda lavorarsela per bene e sperare di raccogliere i frutti, poi ci sono i casi in cui non serve neanche molto impegno perché i frutti stanno già cadendo dall'albero. Per una bella donna è un altra cosa, *viene adocchiata, viene adulta, viene circuita e un po' alla volta con il tempo ci casca* ( non sempre, ma quasi) . È diverso solo l'approccio ma per il resto è simile, alla fine possono perdere la testa tanto i maschi che le femmine, alla eventuale scoperta sono tutti uguali con le lacrime di coccodrillo agli occhi a scongiurare il perdono


le gentil donzelle dell'amor cortese...

ci sono un sacco di maschi che pagano pegno profumatamente per questa idea 

Un'amica, gentil donzella, si è fatta adulare per mesi, conducendo delicatamente l'adulazione al rifacimento dell'intero appartamento - a gratis -
...e poi ha salutato. Ringraziando dolcemente...ed affermando che la sua "virtù" le impediva di andare oltre il ringraziamento...

Ce lo raccontava una sera rotolandosi dal ridere 

Appartamento bellissimo comunque.


----------



## ologramma (8 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> le gentil donzelle dell'amor cortese...
> 
> ci sono un sacco di maschi che pagano pegno profumatamente per questa idea
> 
> ...


essendo stato artigiano l'insegnamento di mio padre  quando iniziai il mio lavoro fu : tieni sempre separate le donne quando vai nelle case per lavorare , perchè se dovessero accettare le avances ricorda che i soldi del lavoro servono per andare avanti.
Detto così in parole povere non  riferisco le parole dette


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> le gentil donzelle dell'amor cortese...
> 
> ci sono un sacco di maschi che pagano pegno profumatamente per questa idea
> 
> ...


Oh...ne conosco, una che conosco ha fatto ferie in tutto il mondo, a spese  del povero atizzato, sono i rischi che si corrono


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Il maschio è cacciatore, le dinamiche sono diverse i risultati sono gli stessi, l'approccio al tradimento per il maschio è di conquista, deve individuare la preda lavorarsela per bene e sperare di raccogliere i frutti, poi ci sono i casi in cui non serve neanche molto impegno perché i frutti stanno già cadendo dall'albero. Per una bella donna è un altra cosa, viene adocchiata, viene adulta, viene circuita e un po' alla volta con il tempo ci casca ( non sempre, ma quasi) . È diverso solo l'approccio ma per il resto è simile, alla fine possono perdere la testa tanto i maschi che le femmine, alla eventuale scoperta sono tutti uguali con le lacrime di coccodrillo agli occhi a scongiurare il perdono


Giusto per completare l'analisi statisticosociologica ti chiederei : fascia di età, zona di provenienza, titolo di studio...ecc.ecc.

Ma non ti senti anacronistico nelle tue considerazioni?
Personalmente riporto anch'io una serie di comportamenti umani all'istintività animale ma tu, con il tuo pensiero, hai cancellato qualche millennio di evoluzione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Luglio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In coerente con me stessa mi ci riconosco, e grazie del complimento!
> (G. dice che sono una "cazzo di samurai"...e coerente anche nell'esser testa di cazzo )
> 
> Vengo da un mondo di lavoratori con le mani, lontani dalle città (città e cittadini sono visti con malcelato disprezzo, e tendenzialmente in modo funzionale ad uno scopo definito e definitivo)
> ...


Concordo in pieno con la tua spiegazione...da me è lo stesso!!!ugualissimo!!!


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Mi spiace.. 

La fiducia è sempre la parte più difficile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Il maschio è cacciatore, le dinamiche sono diverse i risultati sono gli stessi, l'approccio al tradimento per il maschio è di conquista, deve individuare la preda lavorarsela per bene e sperare di raccogliere i frutti, poi ci sono i casi in cui non serve neanche molto impegno perché i frutti stanno già cadendo dall'albero. Per una bella donna è un altra cosa, viene adocchiata, viene adulta, viene circuita e un po' alla volta con il tempo ci casca ( non sempre, ma quasi) . È diverso solo l'approccio ma per il resto è simile, alla fine possono perdere la testa tanto i maschi che le femmine, alla eventuale scoperta sono tutti uguali con le lacrime di coccodrillo agli occhi a scongiurare il perdono


Il cacciatore può avere diverse sembianze non sempre , come si crede  , è rappresentato dal maschio. 
La questione è chi ha il coraggio per primo di esporsi è proporsi. 
I segnali sono impercettibili


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Beh io non mi fido al 100% di nessuno.
C’è chi non si è mai fidato...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il cacciatore può avere diverse sembianze non sempre , come si crede  , è rappresentato dal maschio.
> La questione è chi ha il coraggio per primo di esporsi è proporsi.
> I segnali sono impercettibili


Infatti.
Esporsi significa o non essere coinvolti o avere abbastanza sicurezza da saper accettare il rifiuto.
Poi dipende da come ci si espone e per ottenere cosa.
Se si vuole solo sesso è più difficile essere respinta per una donna è più facile per un uomo. Se ci si espone per una relazione impegnativa il contrario.


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il cacciatore può avere diverse sembianze non sempre , come si crede  , è rappresentato dal maschio.
> La questione è chi ha il coraggio per primo di esporsi è proporsi.
> I segnali sono impercettibili


Ol mio pensiero è generalizzato, logico che, specialmente negli ultimi tempi, ci sono donne che sanno cosa vogliono, che si esopongono forse più dei maschi.  Ma la donna è più tentata, logico che nessuno ti mette la pistola alla tempia, ma dai e dai, prima o dopo ci caschi. La donna nel suo corteggiamento è molto più discreta e meno insistente, .......poi diciamocelo, " la donna va a letto con chi vuole, il maschio con chi può"


----------



## farmer (8 Luglio 2020)

Comunque siamo andati fuori tema, stavamo parlando di come percepisce il tradito un tradimento in base al come e con chi è stato perpetuato, anche questo conta nella scala del dolore subito, ripeto, se l'amante è un conoscente e per di più di fiducia il tradimento è devastante


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ol mio pensiero è generalizzato, logico che, specialmente negli ultimi tempi, ci sono donne che sanno cosa vogliono, che si esopongono forse più dei maschi.  Ma la donna è più tentata, logico che nessuno ti mette la pistola alla tempia, ma dai e dai, prima o dopo ci caschi. La donna nel suo corteggiamento è molto più discreta e meno insistente, .......poi diciamocelo, " la donna va a letto con chi vuole, il maschio con chi può"


...quelle troie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ol mio pensiero è generalizzato, logico che, specialmente negli ultimi tempi, ci sono donne che sanno cosa vogliono, che si esopongono forse più dei maschi.  Ma la donna è più tentata, logico che nessuno ti mette la pistola alla tempia, ma dai e dai, prima o dopo ci caschi. La donna nel suo corteggiamento è molto più discreta e meno insistente, .......poi diciamocelo, " la donna va a letto con chi vuole, il maschio con chi può"


Ma no!
Si va con chi si vuole.
Altrimenti sarebbe solo questione di perseveranza.
Forse è quello che credono gli stalker


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Comunque siamo andati fuori tema, stavamo parlando di come percepisce il tradito un tradimento in base al come e con chi è stato perpetuato, anche questo conta nella scala del dolore subito, ripeto, se l'amante è un conoscente e per di più di fiducia il tradimento è devastante


Il tradimento con una persona che si conosce implica un doppio tradimento. Poi si fanno fantasie su complicità nel deridere il tradito che non ci sono mai.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Capisco perché lo rimpiangi ...


----------



## Masaniello (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Poveraccio, posso capirlo.
Quando sarò pronto racconterò la mia storia...


----------



## abebis (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> ...
> Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però no n si fidava....


A me più che le pratiche sessuali o gli assurdi e infondati sospetti su due precedenti storie, c'è una cosa che mi lascia perplesso e quest'episodio me lo riporta alla mente.

Hai raccontato che il giorno che siete stati scoperti tu e il tuo ganzo eravate in un'altra città. E pensavate di essere in sicurezza.
E invece, _casualmente, _si è trovato a passare di lì tuo marito e vi ha sgamati.

Ecco: è quel "casualmente" che mi lascia perplesso. Troppe coincidenze. Non è che tuo marito sospettava di te, ti ha seguita e poi ti ha raccontato di essere lì per caso?

Oddio, non che sia importante... Giusto per tenere viva la discussione e estorcerti un altro particolare...


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco perché lo rimpiangi ...


Si molto... Qualche giorno fa mi è capitata tra le mani la foto, una polaroid, che ci fece mia madre il giorno della maturità. Il 1 luglio venne a prendermi a casa mia con la macchina di suo papà e mi portò a scuola e poi andò alla sua che era più distante.. eravamo giovani e pensavamo veramente che avremmo fatto tutta la vita assieme. matrimonio, figli, calcio, nuoto, laurea dei figli  , matrimonio dei figli , nascita dei nipoti....sempre assieme . Scusa ma oggi è una giornata no.


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> A me più che le pratiche sessuali o gli assurdi e infondati sospetti su due precedenti storie, c'è una cosa che mi lascia perplesso e quest'episodio me lo riporta alla mente.
> 
> Hai raccontato che il giorno che siete stati scoperti tu e il tuo ganzo eravate in un'altra città. E pensavate di essere in sicurezza.
> E invece, _casualmente, _si è trovato a passare di lì tuo marito e vi ha sgamati.
> ...





> Lui era un artigiano e faceva assistenza per una importante marca di ........ Ogni zona ha la sua assistenza e si coprono quando vanno in ferie. Lui stava coprendo quello della zona vicino .


----------



## Lara3 (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si molto... Qualche giorno fa mi è capitata tra le mani la foto, una polaroid, che ci fece mia madre il giorno della maturità. Il 1 luglio venne a prendermi a casa mia con la macchina di suo papà e mi portò a scuola e poi andò alla sua che era più distante.. eravamo giovani e pensavamo veramente che avremmo fatto tutta la vita assieme. matrimonio, figli, calcio, nuoto, laurea dei figli  , matrimonio dei figli , nascita dei nipoti....sempre assieme . Scusa ma oggi è una giornata no.


Dai, guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno: tu hai conosciuto un uomo che adesso rimpiangi. Ci sono molte donne che a distanza di anni non hanno un uomo da rimpiangere e che non hanno mai conosciuto un uomo così.


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa è quando mi dice che l ho sempre spronato e supportato. Lo incoraggiai quando decise di iniziare a lavorare in proprio e lasciare il posto in fabbrica che odiava. Lo incoraggiai quando volle affiancare all' attività di artigiano quella di vendita che gli ha permesso di guadagnare molto bene e realizzarsi. Tutto è frutto delle sue capacità e del grande impegno ma è bello pensare e lui me lo dice spesso che è anche merito mio.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Una cosa di cui sono orgogliosa è quando mi dice che l ho sempre spronato e supportato. Lo incoraggiai quando decise di iniziare a lavorare in proprio e lasciare il posto in fabbrica che odiava. Lo incoraggiai quando volle affiancare all' attività di artigiano quella di vendita che gli ha permesso di guadagnare molto bene e realizzarsi. Tutto è frutto delle sue capacità e del grande impegno ma è bello pensare e lui me lo dice spesso che è anche merito mio.


----------



## JON (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Nella testa di un tradito avviene la medesima cosa, un chiodo piantato nel cervello e il tradimento resta attuale. Come se fosse ieri, come se ogni giorno si ripetesse. Per quanto irrazionale, penso sia da considerarsi un'arma di difesa. Da questo dipende la mancanza di fiducia, anche se in realtà quella che è andata a farsi benedire è in parte la stima. Se da una parte non voleva perderti, dall'altra c'era quella voce insistente che lo metteva perennemente in guardia sul pericolo. Resta un profondo rispetto, resta tutto quanto scevro dalla fiducia che lui dovrebbe riporre in te in materia di sentimenti e sesso. Il che significa molto, infatti la vostra compartecipazione su tutto il resto è intatta e siete comunque riusciti a maturare i frutti della vostra unione. Penso a tuo figlio, ad esempio.

Vi siete fatti male entrambi e la responsabilità e solo tua. Lui non è riuscito ad affiancarti e ad aiutarti a ripristinare la vostra unione, alla fine ha preso una decisione saggia maturata dall'idea che sarebbe potuta andare solo peggio. Dopo un tradimento, se è vero che non si dimentica è anche vero che non ci si può permettere di rivangare quando si è scelto di restare. Questo lui lo aveva capito, comprendendo allo stesso modo che non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a seppellire tutto. A quel punto il problema non eri nemmeno più tu. Ma per voi quella scelta si è rivelata giusta perchè oggi avete molto di più di quanto solitamente si abbia dopo che un terremoto devasta le vite delle persone.


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Nella testa di un tradito avviene la medesima cosa, un chiodo piantato nel cervello e il tradimento resta attuale. Come se fosse ieri, come se ogni giorno si ripetesse. Per quanto irrazionale, penso sia da considerarsi un'arma di difesa. Da questo dipende la mancanza di fiducia, anche se in realtà quella che è andata a farsi benedire è in parte la stima. Se da una parte non voleva perderti, dall'altra c'era quella voce insistente che lo metteva perennemente in guardia sul pericolo. Resta un profondo rispetto, resta tutto quanto scevro dalla fiducia che lui dovrebbe riporre in te in materia di sentimenti e sesso. Il che significa molto, infatti la vostra compartecipazione su tutto il resto è intatta e siete comunque riusciti a maturare i frutti della vostra unione. Penso a tuo figlio, ad esempio.
> 
> Vi siete fatti male entrambi e la responsabilità e solo tua. Lui non è riuscito ad affiancarti e ad aiutarti a ripristinare la vostra unione, alla fine ha preso una decisione saggia maturata dall'idea che sarebbe potuta andare solo peggio. Dopo un tradimento, se è vero che non si dimentica è anche vero che non ci si può permettere di rivangare quando si è scelto di restare. Questo lui lo aveva capito, comprendendo allo stesso modo che non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a seppellire tutto. A quel punto il problema non eri nemmeno più tu. Ma per voi quella scelta si è rivelata giusta perchè oggi avete molto di più di quanto solitamente si abbia dopo che un terremoto devasta le vite delle persone.


grazie, mi hai emozionata


----------



## Minas Tirith (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La *nostra esclusività tradita* sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Lui ebbe altre donne durante il periodo della tentata riconciliazione e te ne metteva anche al corrente? Non so se tu avessi la stessa facoltà, ma, immaginavo che quanto evidenziato in grassetto avesse avuto un contraccolpo psicologico molto forte e la necessità di mettersi in pari non potè  cancellare la sua rabbia in quanto ogni sua reazione sarebbe stata comunque generata da te, la sua sarebbe stata sempre una conseguenza, non una scelta. Hai parlato tra l'altro di più frequentazioni complete, un logorio per tutti. Non immagino con che dinamiche, ma la cosa sarà stata dolorosa anche per te che, avendola provocata, dovevi subirla. Doppio dolore. Non sarebbe mai potuta salvarsi la vostra storia.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Capisco benissimo. Io ora ho crisi come quelle del tuo ex e non mi ci riconosco.. mai fatto così. Tutto cambiato dopo. È qualcosa difficile da spiegare. Eppure ora non mi dà proprio adito a preoccupazioni. Eppure.. basta poco per mandare il cervello in pappa...


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo. Io ora ho crisi come quelle del tuo ex e non mi ci riconosco.. mai fatto così. Tutto cambiato dopo. È qualcosa difficile da spiegare. Eppure ora non mi dà proprio adito a preoccupazioni. Eppure.. basta poco per mandare il cervello in pappa...


Se mi dici questo, l' allontanarsi da me da noi l ha salvato.


----------



## JON (8 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> grazie, mi hai emozionata


Sembra di sentirti parlare per la prima volta, almeno da quando scrivi qui.

Non sono stati facili questi ultimi 20 anni eh?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono passati tanti anni ma è come se fosse ieri. La nostra esclusività tradita sicuramente influì , almeno all' inizio. Durante gli anni di tentata riconciliazione questa cosa perse di potenza. Aveva avuto nel frattempo le sue frequentazioni con esperienze complete e si era accorto di quanto poco significassero se non accompagnate dal sentimento. Quello che proprio non riuscì a superare fu la mancanza di fiducia . Ricordo che una sera andai alla festa aziendale natalizia , era un periodo in cui ci stavamo riprovando e andava alla grande. Quando fui uscita lui non resistette, chiamò sua sorella per badare ai bimbi e venne a controllare. Non si fece vedere , non mi mise in imbarazzo però non si fidava. Quando tornai a casa mi stava aspettando in cortile e sconvolto, non pianse neppure al funerale di sua mamma, piangeva e mi raccontò. Mi disse che mi amava ma che mi odiava , mi strinse a se ma poi si alzò e tornò a casa sua.. Quel episodio lo vedo come l' inizio della sua resa.


Ti sei mai pentita di aver confessato?


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Se mi dici questo, l' allontanarsi da me da noi l ha salvato.


Vi ha salvato. Io capisco ciò che provi ma se avesse deciso di restare non sarebbe stata una vita facile per entrambi. E ti ho descritto uno solo degli effetti collaterali.


----------



## farmer (9 Luglio 2020)

Ho conosciuto e ho letto qui molti traditori scoperti, guarda caso tutti pentiti, ma se non fossero stati beccati la penserebbero allo stesso modo? La scoperta del tradimento porta a un radicale cambiamento della coppia se non alla sua rottura, quando si sceglie di tradire dovrebbe essere il primo pensiero che porta a una profonda valutazione. Poco tempo fa ho conosciuto una donna in chat, abitava non molto lontano da me, dopo molto tempo lei lasciava intendere di incontrarci, dissi di no, sapevo benissimo che se avessi saltato la staccionata sarei andato senza sapere quando sarei tornato, ne valeva la pena? NO. Quando si fanno scelte importanti bisogna valutare a 360 gradi, anche il fatto di essere beccati, ho sotto gli occhi proprio in questi giorni la vicenda di un mio amico di55 anni che si è invaghito di una trentacinquenne, beccato naturalmente, 0 esperienza, ora in famiglia è la guerra, sragionano, si stanno distruggendo a vicenda......ne valeva la pena? Boh. Mi dispiace per Valentina, la sua è una bella storia, ma certi errori si pagano cari e purtroppo non si può tornare indietro


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto e ho letto qui molti traditori scoperti, guarda caso tutti pentiti, ma se non fossero stati beccati la penserebbero allo stesso modo? La scoperta del tradimento porta a un radicale cambiamento della coppia se non alla sua rottura, quando si sceglie di tradire dovrebbe essere il primo pensiero che porta a una profonda valutazione. Poco tempo fa ho conosciuto una donna in chat, abitava non molto lontano da me, dopo molto tempo lei lasciava intendere di incontrarci, dissi di no, sapevo benissimo che se avessi saltato la staccionata sarei andato senza sapere quando sarei tornato, ne valeva la pena? NO. Quando si fanno scelte importanti bisogna valutare a 360 gradi, anche il fatto di essere beccati, ho sotto gli occhi proprio in questi giorni la vicenda di un mio amico di55 anni che si è invaghito di una trentacinquenne, beccato naturalmente, 0 esperienza, ora in famiglia è la guerra, sragionano, si stanno distruggendo a vicenda......ne valeva la pena? Boh. Mi dispiace per Valentina, la sua è una bella storia, ma certi errori si pagano cari e purtroppo non si può tornare indietro


Però non crearti un mondo in cui ci sono cause ed effetti così inevitabili e irrimediabili.
Non sai nulla delle coppie invidiabili.


----------



## farmer (9 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non crearti un mondo in cui ci sono cause ed effetti così inevitabili e irrimediabili.
> Non sai nulla delle coppie invidiabili.


Vero, ci sono lati nascosti delle coppie invidiabili che non c'è niente da invidiare, il mio era solo un pensiero sul tradimento, alla fine se stai bene con una persona e non vuoi perderla e ne sei innamorato, lascia stare i tradimenti, sono rischiosi e molte volte alla fine il gioco non vale la candela e  rischi di pentirtene amaramente


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Vero, ci sono lati nascosti delle coppie invidiabili che non c'è niente da invidiare, il mio era solo un pensiero sul tradimento, alla fine se stai bene con una persona e non vuoi perderla e ne sei innamorato, lascia stare i tradimenti, sono rischiosi e molte volte alla fine il gioco non vale la candela e  rischi di pentirtene amaramente


Come non essere concordi. Ma sai quanti che hanno corso in auto, fatto un sorpasso azzardato, cambiato lavoro per orgoglio ecc vorrebbero tornare indietro? Purtroppo, per fortuna, è la vita.


----------



## JON (9 Luglio 2020)

Masaniello ha detto:


> Poveraccio, posso capirlo.
> Quando sarò pronto racconterò la mia storia...


Attento a non passare la cottura.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Prendo spunto dal tuo thread.
Donne o uomini, vi è capitato un partner che avevate la consapevolezza di essere insostituibile ?
Aldilà dell’essere innamorati, quando ovviamente il partner si reputa insostituibile ma aver la lucidità e di rendersi conto che si è fortunati ad averlo/averla incontrato/a.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dal tuo thread.
> Donne o uomini, vi è capitato un partner che avevate la consapevolezza di essere insostituibile ?
> Aldilà dell’essere innamorati, quando ovviamente il partner si reputa insostituibile ma aver la lucidità e di rendersi conto che si è fortunati ad averlo/averla incontrato/a.


Penso quando decidi di sposarlo, l’idea è quella


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una possibilità che se vagliata va ben a riscrivere il vissuto di Valentina, per come lei l'ha sentito.
> Lei ci ha parlato di una persona di un certo tipo, ora questo diventa uno che tradiva a sua volta, non si sa bene con chi, che non l'amava, che ha colto l'occasione per levarsela dalle balls e tutto questo perchè non è rimasto piangente a fracassarsi il cervello sul tradimento subito, e non ha lasciato la moglie legittima eterna nella sua mente, ma le è stato vicino quale madre dei suoi figli andando avanti e rifacendosi una famiglia.
> Non so se sia per "aiutare" Valentina, anche se mi domando come, se non metterle la pulce nell'orecchio che tanto sto gran uomo non era, ma che si è fatto i calcoli. Qua si arriva sempre ai calcoli, facendo tabula rasa di ogni sentimento ed emozione.


Ci han messo 6 anni per separarsi.
Ci han provato, a ricostruire, non ha funzionato, come spesso accade.



Vera ha detto:


> Sono arrivati al divorzio a distanza di 6 anni dal tradimento confessato. Direi che lui il suo impegno ce l'ha messo. Avrà semplicemente, ed a malincuore, constatato che la ferita non era risanabile. È rimasto l'affetto in quanto compagna di vita e mamma dei suoi figli. Ha ritrovato l'amore con un'altra donna.
> C'è poco da ipotizzare, soprattutto dopo così tanti anni.


Ecco. Esattamente.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché non hai (ancora) incontrato  tu un uomo di valore


Forse perché non si è più innamorata.
Non accade spessissimo nella vita.



farmer ha detto:


> No ho detto questo, dico che il tradito percepisce il colpo in maniera diversa da come è avvenuto il tradimento stesso, se l'amante è un conoscente e magari frequentatore familiare, o amico del marito, o un nemico del marito, o uno sciupafemmine dalla lingua lunga, il dolore è sicuramente più lancinante e oltre al tradimento pensi " ma proprio con quello lì" .diverso è se è uno sconosciuto, sempre tradimento è, ma la percezione in sé è diversa. Poi, per molti traditi,  anche il come è avvenuto il tradimento, i luoghi, i tempi, degli incontri sono importanti. Perdonare un tradimento non è facile e tutte queste variabili influiscono molto sulla scelta


L'unica differenza è che ti senti tradito due volte, anche dalla persona che conosci.
Per il resto l'atteggiamento verso il coniuge non cambia.



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si molto... Qualche giorno fa mi è capitata tra le mani la foto, una polaroid, che ci fece mia madre il giorno della maturità. Il 1 luglio venne a prendermi a casa mia con la macchina di suo papà e mi portò a scuola e poi andò alla sua che era più distante.. eravamo giovani e pensavamo veramente che avremmo fatto tutta la vita assieme. matrimonio, figli, calcio, nuoto, laurea dei figli  , matrimonio dei figli , nascita dei nipoti....sempre assieme . Scusa ma oggi è una giornata no.


Su questo forum hanno scritto tanti traditori, ma la maggior parte di loro porta la testimonianza di chi ha vissuto l'esperienza senza mai essere scoperto.
Tu sei una delle poche che invece si è trovata catapultata improvvisamente dalla cosiddetta bolla alla realtà, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Forse per questo susciti una certa curiosità.
Sei la (rara, per questo pagine) dimostrazione di come il tradimento comporti comunque il rischio di portare detrimento anche a chi lo fa.
Per i traditi può essere consolatorio pensarlo e forse in alcuni hai notato anche una certa sensazione di rivalsa che ti ha infastidito.
Per i traditori non so, ho da tempo la sensazione che la loro bolla li rende impermeabili ai mutamenti indotti da eventi esterni, forse più dei traditi.
Io comprendo la reazione di tuo marito, al di là del fatto che a differenza tua mia moglie non abbia mai espresso alcun pentimento in relazione alla storia, di due anni, che ha vissuto. Questo dovrebbe fare la differenza, ma, secondo me, non è sostanziale.
Non ci si dovrebbe comunque mai tradire. Non ci si rende mai conto pienamente di cosa questo può comportare. Non ci sono modalità per ridurre il danno e non lo si può capire a priori. 
Ci si dimentica, col tempo. Ma è uno scordarsi che appartiene al quotidiano, ma non passa nell'inconscio. Quel clima di sospetto che hai descritto e che hai vissuto lo palesa, forse nella maniera più terribile e allo stesso tempo più banale.
E' quello che non vedi che causa danni.
Sono anche convinto che il tradimento e il logoramento del rapporto con tuo marito negli anni successivi abbia influito sulla tua modalità di relazionarti con gli altri uomini. Non si smette di innamorarsi per caso.


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

sapete che gli ho detto che mi sono iscritta ad una comunity e che  ho raccontato la mia/nostra storia?


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> sapete che gli ho detto che mi sono iscritta ad una comunity e che  ho raccontato la mia/nostra storia?


Usti, e lui cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> sapete che gli ho detto che mi sono iscritta ad una comunity e che  ho raccontato la mia/nostra storia?


Vuoi farti mandare in culo una seconda volta?


----------



## Martes (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vuoi farti mandare in culo una seconda volta?


Vuole che lui legga e veda quanto lei ancora lo ami. Scusa @valentina.65, è stata proprio la prima impressione che ho avuto


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Vuole che lui legga e veda quanto lei ancora lo ami. Scusa @valentina.65, è stata proprio la prima impressione che ho avuto


Appunto: così smette definitivamente di rivolgerle la parola!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Vuole che lui legga e veda quanto lei ancora lo ami. Scusa @valentina.65, è stata proprio la prima impressione che ho avuto


Non solo, vuole che le confermi “come noi nessuno mai”.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> sapete che gli ho detto che mi sono iscritta ad una comunity e che  ho raccontato la mia/nostra storia?


Perchè lo hai fatto?


----------



## Martes (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo, vuole che le confermi “come noi nessuno mai”.


Sì. Almeno a me così sembra


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

Si è preso una lattina di birra dal frigorifero e se ne è andato a casa dicendo che sono matta e rideva mentre andava a casa


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè lo hai fatto?


Sapevo che l avrei sorpreso e sapevo che avrebbe dato la giusta importanza alla cosa


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sapevo che l avrei sorpreso e sapevo che avrebbe dato la giusta importanza alla cosa


Che ci sia sempre tra voi una sorta di complicità è evidente. Ma in cosa consisterebbe la sorpresa? Perchè dovrebbe stuzzicarlo?


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Che ci sia sempre tra voi una sorta di complicità è evidente. Ma in cosa consisterebbe la sorpresa? Perchè dovrebbe stuzzicarlo?


Sorpreso nel senso goliardico del termine. Stuzzicato ?Fatevi una risata ogni tanto ......


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si è preso una lattina di birra dal frigorifero e se ne è andato a casa dicendo che sono matta e rideva mentre andava a casa


Perché era in casa tua?


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché era in casa tua?


Si, perchè?


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si è preso una lattina di birra dal frigorifero e se ne è andato a casa dicendo che sono matta e rideva mentre andava a casa


Vabbè.
Non ti è saltato addosso, quindi?


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Non ti è saltato addosso, quindi?


Sapevo che non si sarebbe adirato e che l avrebbe messa sul ridere..


----------



## Martes (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sapevo che non si sarebbe adirato e che l avrebbe messa sul ridere..






Come mai?
E a te fa ridere?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si, perchè?


Perché frequenta abitualmente casa tua, come se fosse sua prelevando bevande dal frigorifero?


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché frequenta abitualmente casa tua, come se fosse sua prelevando bevande dal frigorifero?


Si. A volte tengo anche la loro bambina. Abitiamo a 500 mt


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si. A volte tengo anche la loro bambina. Abitiamo a 500 mt


Non ho vissuto una cosa del genere, mi sembra altamente improbabile che avrei potuto  gestire in questo modo il rapporto.
Anche come seconda moglie, mai mi sognerei di utilizzare la prima come nonna.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si. A volte tengo anche la loro bambina. Abitiamo a 500 mt


inizi a farmi paura


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho vissuto una cosa del genere, mi sembra altamente improbabile che potrei avere gestito in questo modo il rapporto.
> Anche come seconda moglie, mai mi sognerei di utilizzare la prima come nonna.


ma anche come semplice bambinaia


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho vissuto una cosa del genere, mi sembra altamente improbabile che potrei avere gestito in questo modo il rapporto.
> Anche come seconda moglie, mai mi sognerei di utilizzare la prima come *nonna*.


Zia: la chiama zia. L'ha già detto. Penso che @valentina.65 ci resterebbe male a esser chiamata "nonna" dalla figlia di suo (ex) marito...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche come semplice bambinaia


Nel contesto è assumere un ruolo da nonna, però la chiama zia... 

Al di là della importanza che do io all’uso dei termini corretti per definire le parentele, si sta delineando una situazione un po’ da marmellata che ha tenuto Valentina appiccicata e lei ci è stata per non perdere un legame da cui avrebbe dovuto sapere staccarsi. 
Essere trattata da “parente” dall’ex marito lo trovo orribile.


----------



## valentina.65 (16 Luglio 2020)

Da parente?  Sono la mamma di due dei suoi figli.... non sono la exfidanzata delle superiori e lui non è l ex morosino adolescente.... Siamo anche quello ma anche altro


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Da parente?  Sono la mamma di due dei suoi figli.... non sono la exfidanzata delle superiori e lui non è l ex morosino adolescente.... Siamo anche quello ma anche altro


Evidentemente non percepisci ciò che a me pare evidente e che è ciò che ti ha portato a non avere una relazione seria in tanti anni e anche a vagheggiare di riprendere qualcosa con lui.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non percepisci ciò che a me pare evidente e che è ciò che ti ha portato a non avere una relazione seria in tanti anni e anche a vagheggiare di riprendere qualcosa con lui.


Che non ha mai tagliato i ponti con lui e che non ha saputo pertanto più innamorarsi di nessun altro.
Che non fosse lui.
Capita.
A volte, come in questo caso, troppo tardi e troppo a lungo


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Da parente?  Sono la mamma di due dei suoi figli.... non sono la exfidanzata delle superiori e lui non è l ex morosino adolescente.... Siamo anche quello ma anche altro


Ora solo amici, con figli in comune. 
Sopravvalutare le situazioni distorce la realtà


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non percepisci ciò che a me pare evidente e che è ciò che ti ha portato a non avere una relazione seria in tanti anni e anche a vagheggiare di riprendere qualcosa con lui.


Dare la morte a qualcosa per riprendere a vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dare la morte a qualcosa per riprendere a vivere.


Cosa che non ha voluto fare


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa che non ha voluto fare


Glielo ho detto, nicchia.
C'è una sorta di ambiguità di fondo in tutto questo, penso che molti abbiano avuto delle relazioni importanti nelle loro vita ma quando sono finite praticamente tutti hanno tagliato il cordone ombellicale che legava all'altro, questo è necessario per vivere, per continuare a guardare avanti e a volte si deve fare ad ogni costo.
Loro hanno fatto una scelta diversa, nella sostanza quel cordone non è mai stato reciso, nemmeno quando hanno divorziato.
Loro sono in definitiva ancora sposati, può sembrare illogico ma è così, lui addirittura è bigamo e tutto questo non è successo solo a causa di Valentina, è successo perchè entrambi lo volevano, perchè entrambi non hanno saputo o voluto dare la morte al loro rapporto.
E così gli anni passano ma Valentina non troverà mai qualcun altro, perchè quel qualcun altro non esiste, nemmeno fosse l' uomo migliore della terra, persino migliore di lui, perchè lei in definitiva è ancora una donna sposata.
Molti penseranno che questa cosa in fondo sia molto romantica ma per me è di una drammaticità estrema.


----------



## farmer (17 Luglio 2020)

Come detto sopra è una bellissima cosa il fatto che avete un ottimo rapporto, che abitiate vicini, se non altro i figli sono cresciuti in un ambiente sereno, ma per te averlo sempre sotto gli occhi sicuramente non ha giovato per la ricostruzione della tua vita sentimentale, o forse a te va bene così


----------



## patroclo (17 Luglio 2020)

Non vedo l'ora di scodellare un altro paio di marmocchi e mollarli alla mia ex per farmi weekend scoperecci


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Glielo ho detto, nicchia.
> C'è una sorta di ambiguità di fondo in tutto questo, penso che molti abbiano avuto delle relazioni importanti nelle loro vita ma quando sono finite praticamente tutti hanno tagliato il cordone ombellicale che legava all'altro, questo è necessario per vivere, per continuare a guardare avanti e a volte si deve fare ad ogni costo.
> Loro hanno fatto una scelta diversa, nella sostanza quel cordone non è mai stato reciso, nemmeno quando hanno divorziato.
> Loro sono in definitiva ancora sposati, può sembrare illogico ma è così, lui addirittura è bigamo e tutto questo non è successo solo a causa di Valentina, è successo perchè entrambi lo volevano, perchè entrambi non hanno saputo o voluto dare la morte al loro rapporto.
> ...


nessuno però si chiede come mai l'attuale moglie dell'ex marito di Valentina accetti questa specie di rapporto a 3?


----------



## patroclo (17 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno però si chiede come mai l'attuale moglie dell'ex marito di Valentina accetti questa specie di rapporto a 3?


Beh....in un certo senso ho risposto.
Temo sia una questione di non porsi troppe domande per comodità ed evitare problemi


----------



## Lara3 (17 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno però si chiede come mai l'attuale moglie dell'ex marito di Valentina accetti questa specie di rapporto a 3?


Assoluta sicurezza da parte della nuova moglie che indietro non si torna ( mi riferisco al marito). 
E per tenere uniti i fratelli?


----------



## valentina.65 (17 Luglio 2020)

Per prima cosa io e lui non siamo amici. Siamo 2 ex con figli. Lui non è bigamo . Lui è sposato con sua moglie nel modo più completo : fisico , emozioni, sentimenti. Siamo in ottimi rapporti  e per i nostri figli siamo una famiglia allargata. Hanno un papà , dei fratelli e una sorella con mamme diverse e tra di loro si vogliono bene . I miei sentimenti e rimpianti li tengo per me e mai e poi mai ho dato modi di far pensare il contrario. Ho il massimo rispetto per il loro amore . Abitiamo non distanti , i rapporti tra di noi sono chiari e quindi ci si frequenta senza problemi.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per prima cosa io e lui non siamo amici. Siamo 2 ex con figli. Lui non è bigamo . Lui è sposato con sua moglie nel modo più completo : fisico , emozioni, sentimenti. Siamo in ottimi rapporti  e per i nostri figli siamo una famiglia allargata. Hanno un papà , dei fratelli e una sorella con mamme diverse e tra di loro si vogliono bene . I miei sentimenti e rimpianti li tengo per me e mai e poi mai ho dato modi di far pensare il contrario. Ho il massimo rispetto per il loro amore . Abitiamo non distanti , i rapporti tra di noi sono chiari e quindi ci si frequenta senza problemi.


Certo, siete tutti affettivamente legati. Non c'è nulla di sbagliato in tutto questo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## farmer (17 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per prima cosa io e lui non siamo amici. Siamo 2 ex con figli. Lui non è bigamo . Lui è sposato con sua moglie nel modo più completo : fisico , emozioni, sentimenti. Siamo in ottimi rapporti  e per i nostri figli siamo una famiglia allargata. Hanno un papà , dei fratelli e una sorella con mamme diverse e tra di loro si vogliono bene . I miei sentimenti e rimpianti li tengo per me e mai e poi mai ho dato modi di far pensare il contrario. Ho il massimo rispetto per il loro amore . Abitiamo non distanti , i rapporti tra di noi sono chiari e quindi ci si frequenta senza problemi.


Fossero tutti così i rapporti fra ex, sicuramente i figli vengono cresciuti in un'ambiente sereno, anche i coniugi o ex la vivono meglio con serenità a livello emozionale. Proprio in questi giorni ho uno specchio davanti, di una coppia di amici, a me di come è il contrario, tradimento di lui scoperto, lui vuole cacciare la moglie di casa, i figli contro il padre, tutti hanno perso la testa, si stanno distruggendo come famiglia e anche dal lato economico


----------



## valentina.65 (17 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Fossero tutti così i rapporti fra ex, sicuramente i figli vengono cresciuti in un'ambiente sereno, anche i coniugi o ex la vivono meglio con serenità a livello emozionale. Proprio in questi giorni ho uno specchio davanti, di una coppia di amici, a me di come è il contrario, tradimento di lui scoperto, lui vuole cacciare la moglie di casa, i figli contro il padre, tutti hanno perso la testa, si stanno distruggendo come famiglia e anche dal lato economico


vedili tra 24 anni.....


----------



## Vera (17 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per prima cosa io e lui non siamo amici. Siamo 2 ex con figli. Lui non è bigamo . Lui è sposato con sua moglie nel modo più completo : fisico , emozioni, sentimenti. Siamo in ottimi rapporti  e per i nostri figli siamo una famiglia allargata. Hanno un papà , dei fratelli e una sorella con mamme diverse e tra di loro si vogliono bene . I miei sentimenti e rimpianti li tengo per me e mai e poi mai ho dato modi di far pensare il contrario. Ho il massimo rispetto per il loro amore . Abitiamo non distanti , i rapporti tra di noi sono chiari e quindi ci si frequenta senza problemi.


Non c'è nulla di sbagliato nel mantenere un buon rapporto con l'ex quando ci sono i figli di mezzo. 
Quello che un po' tutti, sostanzialmente, ti hanno voluto dire è che il rapporto stretto che avete creato non ti fa bene come pensi.
Sei stata tu a dire che ti ritrovi spesso a pensare che al posto di lei saresti potuta esserci tu. E sei sempre stata tu a dire che in tutti questi anni non sei riuscita a rifarti una vita perché non c'è mai stato il distacco.


----------



## farmer (17 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> vedili tra 24 anni.....


Purtroppo hanno già oltre i 50 anni, si stanno distruggendo,...  basterebbe usare un po' il cervello, ma si vede che ne sono sprovvisti


----------



## farmer (17 Luglio 2020)

Ne conosco molte coppie di separati, qualcuno se ne sono fatti una ragione e c'è un sereno rapporto, ma dopo una separazione per tradimento non ne conosco, anzi l'astio nei riguardi dell'altro continua, tu sei la prima che sento, io lo vedo dal lato positivo, non solo per i figli. Immaginati che tuo marito avesse reagito diversamente e avesse voluto fartela pagare, come sareste ora? Come sarebbero cresciuti i tuoi figli?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di scodellare un altro paio di marmocchi e mollarli alla mia ex per farmi weekend scoperecci


Ne sarebbe entusiasta


----------



## valentina.65 (17 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne sarebbe entusiasta


Hai qualche problema a relazionarti in modo sereno con il prossimo? Con le donne specialmente?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai qualche problema a relazionarti in modo sereno con il prossimo? Con le donne specialmente?


No. Anzi.


----------



## valentina.65 (19 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di sbagliato nel mantenere un buon rapporto con l'ex quando ci sono i figli di mezzo.
> Quello che un po' tutti, sostanzialmente, ti hanno voluto dire è che il rapporto stretto che avete creato non ti fa bene come pensi.
> Sei stata tu a dire che ti ritrovi spesso a pensare che al posto di lei saresti potuta esserci tu. E sei sempre stata tu a dire che in tutti questi anni non sei riuscita a rifarti una vita perché non c'è mai stato il distacco.


Questo è vero. Sicuramente la sua presenza costante non mi ha permesso di guardare avanti serenamente. È una cosa su cui ho riflettuto anche in passato ma la risposta che mi sono data è che meglio così che niente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Sicuramente la sua presenza costante non mi ha permesso di guardare avanti serenamente. È una cosa su cui ho riflettuto anche in passato ma la risposta che mi sono data è che meglio così che niente.


Forse adesso ne parli per fare il punto e ripartire.


----------



## Vera (19 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Sicuramente la sua presenza costante non mi ha permesso di guardare avanti serenamente. È una cosa su cui ho riflettuto anche in passato ma la risposta che mi sono data è che *meglio così che niente.*


Io spero sia come dice @Brunetta perchè la tua risposta è davvero triste.


----------



## valentina.65 (20 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io spero sia come dice @Brunetta perchè la tua risposta è davvero triste.


Hai , avete , ragione....detta così è veramente brutta brutta ...


----------



## farmer (20 Luglio 2020)

Meglio così che niente, significa un grande amore, potrà essere triste, ma lascia trasparire un sentimento forte. Mi chiedo solo come hai fatto a tradire una persona che  tanto ti coinvolgeva?


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Meglio così che niente, significa un grande amore, potrà essere triste, ma lascia trasparire un sentimento forte. Mi chiedo solo come hai fatto a tradire una persona che  tanto ti coinvolgeva?


Meglio così che niente mi trasmette rassegnazione, mi fa pensare si accontenti. Potrebbe anche essere meno triste se solo lei fosse andata avanti.
Io posso continuare a riservare un posto speciale nel cuore ad una persona che ho amato tanto ma intanto vivo.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Meglio così che niente mi trasmette rassegnazione, mi fa pensare si accontenti. Potrebbe anche essere meno triste se solo lei fosse andata avanti.
> Io posso continuare a riservare un posto speciale nel cuore ad una persona che ho amato tanto ma intanto vivo.


Anche a me. Però non vorrei che qui con questo scritto si stiano mettendo fiocchetti dove ci van fino ad un certo punto.
Sono passati 25 anni se non ho capito male, non mi pare che Valentina sia rimasta per tutti questi anni su un ipotetico davanzale a sospirare guardando il tramonto rimpiangendo la perdita dell'amato.
Mi sembra anche abbastanza ovvio, tanto più crescendo, che non si possa paragonare nuove conoscenze con una storia partita in giovane età, che non ha visto un declino ma è stata spezzata, con lui dopo sempre comunque vicino e presente. E' come paragonare un palazzo costruito con un terreno.


----------



## valentina.65 (20 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche a me. Però non vorrei che qui con questo scritto si stiano mettendo fiocchetti dove ci van fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono passati 25 anni se non ho capito male, non mi pare che Valentina sia rimasta per tutti questi anni su un ipotetico davanzale a sospirare guardando il tramonto rimpiangendo la perdita dell'amato.
> Mi sembra anche abbastanza ovvio, tanto più crescendo, che non si possa paragonare nuove conoscenze con una storia partita in giovane età, che non ha visto un declino ma è stata spezzata, con lui dopo sempre comunque vicino e presente. E' come paragonare un palazzo costruito con un terreno.


Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


Non è che il punto non è il tuo ex, ma tuo figlio?
Non è che la laurea ha segnato una tappa che segna il suo raggiungimento dell’età adulta e quindi il distacco da te?
Le implicazioni possono essere molteplici.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il punto non è il tuo ex, ma tuo figlio?
> Non è che la laurea ha segnato una tappa che segna il suo raggiungimento dell’età adulta e quindi il distacco da te?
> Le implicazioni possono essere molteplici.


Io l'ho scritto pagine fa. Tutte le donne separate con figli giovani dicono di non voler altri uomini per casa, che gli va benissimo avere l'amico, hanno la loro vita e non voglio determinate "intrusioni". Poi quando i figli arrivano all'età adulta forse perdono quel senso che han inseguito per anni.
Tornare a pensare a lui viene di conseguenza.


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche a me. Però non vorrei che qui con questo scritto si stiano mettendo fiocchetti dove ci van fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono passati 25 anni se non ho capito male, non mi pare che Valentina sia rimasta per tutti questi anni su un ipotetico davanzale a sospirare guardando il tramonto rimpiangendo la perdita dell'amato.
> Mi sembra anche abbastanza ovvio, tanto più crescendo, che non si possa paragonare nuove conoscenze con una storia partita in giovane età, che non ha visto un declino ma è stata spezzata, con lui dopo sempre comunque vicino e presente. E' come paragonare un palazzo costruito con un terreno.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'ho scritto pagine fa. Tutte le donne separate con figli giovani dicono di non voler altri uomini per casa, che gli va benissimo avere l'amico, hanno la loro vita e non voglio determinate "intrusioni". Poi quando i figli arrivano all'età adulta forse perdono quel senso che han inseguito per anni.
> Tornare a pensare a lui viene di conseguenza.


Il tuo discorso può avere un senso logico, certo.
Tornare a pensare all'ex viene di conseguenza se rimane una semplice parentesi fantasiosa con ricordi annessi.
Se l'ex ha una nuova famiglia, è felice e tu fai la zia affettuosa e disponibile, il pensiero ti deve scadere prima di nascere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


non so a me dai l'impressione di una che non si è rassegnata. Pur di stargli vicino va bene qualsiasi cosa.
Perchè quella festa è stata lo spartiacque , perchè proprio quell'evento ti ha tagliato le gambe


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso può avere un senso logico, certo.
> Tornare a pensare all'ex viene di conseguenza se rimane una semplice parentesi fantasiosa con ricordi annessi.
> Se l'ex ha una nuova famiglia, è felice e tu fai la zia affettuosa e disponibile, il pensiero ti deve scadere prima di nascere.


Però tutti a una certa età facciamo inevitabilmente un bilancio. Inevitabilmente e senza un atto di volontà. Poi cerchiamo razionalmente di dare un significato al disagio, al senso di distanza e insoddisfazione per la propria vita. Per me è solo la consapevolezza del trascorrere del tempo e di avere fatto progressivamente delle scelte che ci hanno portato a escludere mille possibili biforcazioni e cominciamo a intuire che prima della meta (che rimuoviamo tutti, ma sappiamo benissimo quale sarà) non troveremo più tanti sentieri.
Allora si torna con la mente alle biforcazioni che (razionalmente e culturalmente) consideriamo più importanti e ci immaginiamo la vita alternativa a partire da quella sliding door. 
Infatti si chiama “crisi di mezza età”.
Ci sono donne che ricercano il primo amore e lo fanno pure alcuni uomini. Altri uomini cercano una partner giovane o più disinvolta, più frequentemente se non possono cambiare lavoro o intraprendere un nuovo sport o fanno tutto in contemporanea.
Avete presente il cinquantenne con la moto?
Avere presente la cinquantenne che va in palestra?
Non sto ridicolizzando nessuno, sia chiaro, è solo una constatazione.
Poi certo se c’è un evento dirimente come un divorzio, soprattutto se non si è incontrato nessuno che ci abbia offerto una possibilità soddisfacente, è inevitabile pensare a quella biforcazione.
È come pensare che, se non ci si fosse rotti i legamenti, si sarebbero giocati i mondiali.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


Quanti figli hai? Questo che si è laureato sta lasciando casa?


----------



## abebis (20 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


A me sembra che più che "vivere" tu abbia "fatto cose, visto gente".

Poi è arrivata la tempesta perfetta (laurea di tuo figlio che quindi in qualche senso "se ne va", tu che resti sola a guardare tuo marito che invece è in ottima compagnia, con una bimba piccola e quindi ancora tanta vita "nuova" davanti) e questo ti ha risbattuto davanti la cazzata d'antan con tutta la portata delle sue conseguenze che allora non avevi neanche lontanamente immaginato mentre eri tutta presa a "viverti il momento".


----------



## valentina.65 (20 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so a me dai l'impressione di una che non si è rassegnata. Pur di stargli vicino va bene qualsiasi cosa.
> Perchè quella festa è stata lo spartiacque , perchè proprio quell'evento ti ha tagliato le gambe


Non lo so ....


----------



## Marjanna (20 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso può avere un senso logico, certo.
> Tornare a pensare all'ex viene di conseguenza se rimane una semplice parentesi fantasiosa con ricordi annessi.
> Se l'ex ha una nuova famiglia, è felice e tu fai la zia affettuosa e disponibile, il pensiero ti deve scadere prima di nascere.


Si hai ragione. Da come lei ha scritto mi è parso che essere "la zia" nella nuova famiglia del marito (nuova neppure poi tanto) sia qualcosa che si è creato nel tempo, quando Valentina non era in crisi come dice di essere ora. 
Tra loro le cose sono andate bene, incredibilmente bene se penso a cosa non si sente raccontare alcune volte. Che lei tenga persino il figlio del marito e della nuova compagna è bello di per se, che si sia creata questa amicizia, anche con la moglie di lui immagino. E fino a prima della laurea del figlio mi pare tutto scorresse bene. Poi lei ha iniziato a ripensare all'ex marito in un certo modo. Ma è qualcosa che potrebbe capitare anche te o ad altre donne. Se ci si mette a pensare ai tempi in cui due si sono conosciuti, alle emozioni provate, al "crescere" insieme con lo sguardo nostalgico di chi guarda alla propria gioventù. Lui poi di per se ha dimostrato di essere "il marito perfetto" quello sempre vicino alla moglie, sempre caro, sempre pacato, l'uomo da tenersi vicino una vita intera però i fiocchetti van messi pure da parte ad un certo punto.
Capisco che Valentina sia stata beccata in un periodo iniziale del tradimento, dove non aveva ancora riflettuto a fondo su cosa combinava, però che tutto vada bene benissimo a gonfie vele e si tradisca boh... se l'ha fatto c'era qualcosa, magari se non la beccava sarebbe tutto rientrato, ma qualcosa c'era.


----------



## valentina.65 (20 Luglio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Quanti figli hai? Questo che si è laureato sta lasciando casa?


Ho due figli. Il secondo già lavora , è negli USA dopo aver studiato economia. Il primo fnon fece la laurea ( lo scrissi per sintetizzare) ma la specializzazione in medicina . Oramai è un uomo fatto e finito con la sua vita. Ragionando su quello che ha scritto Brunetta non è che faccio la zia così volentieri perchè è un modo di prendermi cura di qualcuno?


----------



## valentina.65 (20 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Capisco che Valentina sia stata beccata in un periodo iniziale del tradimento, dove non aveva ancora riflettuto a fondo su cosa combinava, però che tutto vada bene benissimo a gonfie vele e si tradisca boh... se l'ha fatto c'era qualcosa, magari se non la beccava sarebbe tutto rientrato, ma qualcosa c'era.


Mi sentivo trascurata. Lui era impegnato con l espansione della sua attività , stava lavorando tanto, però non riconosceva del tutto i sacrifici che avevo fatto per lui quando iniziò a lavorare da solo. Io lo spronai e ci misi anche soldi miei per aiutarlo. Avevo un po' di rancore nei suoi confronti. Poi erano miei voli in realtà non era distante e distaccato ma si sentiva responsabile che avevamo messo dentro la sua attività tutto quello che avevamo. Era preoccupato.


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2020)

A me ci manca solo mi porti un pargolo da guardargli che gli lancio L ‘ovetto sulla testa al mio ex 

Valentina io penso che abbia ragione Brunetta sui bilanci inevitabili che si fanno e sulle scelte che ci hanno portato a determinate conseguenze
Forse sei stata anche sfortunata quel tradimento si sarebbe  rivelato nulla di che ... però adesso io fossi in te cercherei di staccarmi un po’ da quella situazione perché non mi dai idea di essere serena .. prenditi cura di te stessa adesso e non sempre necessariamente di altri no ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> A me sembra che più che "vivere" tu abbia "fatto cose, visto gente".
> 
> Poi è arrivata la tempesta perfetta (laurea di tuo figlio che quindi in qualche senso "se ne va", tu che resti sola a guardare tuo marito che invece è in ottima compagnia, con *una bimba piccola e quindi ancora tanta vita "nuova" davanti*) e questo ti ha risbattuto davanti la cazzata d'antan con tutta la portata delle sue conseguenze che allora non avevi neanche lontanamente immaginato mentre eri tutta presa a "viverti il momento".





valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho due figli. Il secondo già lavora , è negli USA dopo aver studiato economia. Il primo fnon fece la laurea ( lo scrissi per sintetizzare) ma la specializzazione in medicina . Oramai è un uomo fatto e finito con la sua vita. Ragionando su quello che ha scritto Brunetta non è che faccio la zia così volentieri perchè *è un modo di prendermi cura* di qualcuno?


----------



## farmer (20 Luglio 2020)

È capitato anche a me, quando, più di vent'anni fa, lavoravo molto, troppo, ha raddoppiato l'azienda, facevo sacrifici. Fu in quel periodo che mia moglie si distacco' da me e si era un po' persa per un'altro, pensandoci ora ho sbagliato in parte, eravamo giovani e lei, giustamente, voleva vivere la vita un di più, se tornassi indietro starei più attento a lei e alla coppia. Quando sei giovane pieno di entusiasmo, lavori in proprio e vedi che le cose vanno, ti lasci prendere e non ti guardi intorno, hai come un paraocchi, con il tempo ti accorgi di cosa stai trascurando, però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, ora quei sacrifici stanno ripagando e ci possiamo permettere qualcosa di più, non mi pare giusto tradire la fiducia e il sacrificio di chi lo fa anche pensando alla famiglia


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È capitato anche a me, quando, più di vent'anni fa, lavoravo molto, troppo, ha raddoppiato l'azienda, facevo sacrifici. Fu in quel periodo che mia moglie si distacco' da me e si era un po' persa per un'altro, pensandoci ora ho sbagliato in parte, eravamo giovani e lei, giustamente, voleva vivere la vita un di più, se tornassi indietro starei più attento a lei e alla coppia. Quando sei giovane pieno di entusiasmo, lavori in proprio e vedi che le cose vanno, ti lasci prendere e non ti guardi intorno, hai come un paraocchi, con il tempo ti accorgi di cosa stai trascurando, però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, ora quei sacrifici stanno ripagando e ci possiamo permettere qualcosa di più, non mi pare giusto tradire la fiducia e il sacrificio di chi lo fa anche pensando alla famiglia


Ogni volta che leggo un tradito parlare delle sue presunte colpe mi viene un attacco di orticaria.
Sembra che la risposta alle crisi coniugali debbano essere inevitabilmente le corna e che qualcuno debba farsi perdonare il fatto di  essersi distratto un attimo per dare un futuro migliore ad entrambi.
Ma se dovevate assentarvi un momentino, che so, come qualche annetto fa per andare con l'ARMIR a Kiev o con la Parma ad El Alamein, secondo voi, sarebbe stato normale tornare a casa e non trovare più nessuno ad aspettarvi?
Cosa è necessario e doveroso fare e fino a che punto per farsi accettare dalla "regina" di turno?


----------



## farmer (20 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo un tradito parlare delle sue presunte colpe mi viene un attacco di orticaria.
> Sembra che la risposta alle crisi coniugali debbano essere inevitabilmente le corna e che qualcuno debba farsi perdonare il fatto di  essersi distratto un attimo per dare un futuro migliore ad entrambi.
> Ma se dovevate assentarvi un momentino, che so, come qualche annetto fa per andare con l'ARMIR a Kiev o con la Parma ad El Alamein, secondo voi, sarebbe stato normale tornare a casa e non trovare più nessuno ad aspettarvi?
> Cosa è necessario e doveroso fare e fino a che punto dovremmo rinunciare a qualcosa di noi stessi solo per farsi accettare dalla "regina" di turno?


Hai pienamente ragione, ma stai parlando di un altra generazione, un'altra tempra,disposta a fare i sacrifici insieme. Ora non è più così tutti vogliono tutto e subito altrimenti mi prendo una distrazione finché le cose non cambiano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ogni volta che leggo un tradito parlare delle sue presunte colpe mi viene un attacco di orticaria.
> Sembra che la risposta alle crisi coniugali debbano essere inevitabilmente le corna e che qualcuno debba farsi perdonare il fatto di  essersi distratto un attimo per dare un futuro migliore ad entrambi.
> Ma se dovevate assentarvi un momentino, che so, come qualche annetto fa per andare con l'ARMIR a Kiev o con la Parma ad El Alamein, secondo voi, sarebbe stato normale tornare a casa e non trovare più nessuno ad aspettarvi?
> Cosa è necessario e doveroso fare e fino a che punto per farsi accettare dalla "regina" di turno?





farmer ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione, ma stai parlando di un altra generazione, un'altra tempra,disposta a fare i sacrifici insieme. Ora non è più così tutti vogliono tutto e subito altrimenti mi prendo una distrazione finché le cose non cambiano


Infatti è diversa l’idea di vita e di scopo della vita.
Se crescere dei figli era considerato un compito nobile e sacro è ovvio che la soddisfazione individuale risiedesse del compiere quel dovere e altri doveri. Ora sembra prioritaria la realizzazione individuale, indipendentemente dalla famiglia e dal lavoro. Per questo avevo aperto la discussione Matrimonio e famiglia e parole parole.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È capitato anche a me, quando, più di vent'anni fa, lavoravo molto, troppo, ha raddoppiato l'azienda, facevo sacrifici. Fu in quel periodo che mia moglie si distacco' da me e si era un po' persa per un'altro, pensandoci ora ho sbagliato in parte, eravamo giovani e lei, giustamente, voleva vivere la vita un di più, se tornassi indietro starei più attento a lei e alla coppia. Quando sei giovane pieno di entusiasmo, lavori in proprio e vedi che le cose vanno, ti lasci prendere e non ti guardi intorno, hai come un paraocchi, con il tempo ti accorgi di cosa stai trascurando, però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, ora quei sacrifici stanno ripagando e ci possiamo permettere qualcosa di più, non mi pare giusto tradire la fiducia e il sacrificio di chi lo fa anche pensando alla famiglia


Sono d’accordissimo con te. Chi per migliorare la situazione della famiglia è preso dai pensieri e stress non merita di essere tradito. Come si fa a pretendere che un lui stressato per migliorare la situazione della famiglia si metta a fare serenate e cene romantiche ogni settimana ?
La donna che tradisce un uomo così non ha nessuna scusante.
E poi ci sono uomini che rovinano il patrimonio di una famiglia in puttane. E che non fanno niente per migliorare la situazione professionale e manco far sentire “ donna” la propria moglie.
Bastardi 2 volte.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Luglio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. Da come lei ha scritto mi è parso che essere "la zia" nella nuova famiglia del marito (nuova neppure poi tanto) sia qualcosa che si è creato nel tempo, quando Valentina non era in crisi come dice di essere ora.
> Tra loro le cose sono andate bene, incredibilmente bene se penso a cosa non si sente raccontare alcune volte. Che lei tenga persino il figlio del marito e della nuova compagna è bello di per se, che si sia creata questa amicizia, anche con la moglie di lui immagino. E fino a prima della laurea del figlio mi pare tutto scorresse bene. Poi lei ha iniziato a ripensare all'ex marito in un certo modo. Ma è qualcosa che potrebbe capitare anche te o ad altre donne. Se ci si mette a pensare ai tempi in cui due si sono conosciuti, alle emozioni provate, al "crescere" insieme con lo sguardo nostalgico di chi guarda alla propria gioventù. Lui poi di per se ha dimostrato di essere "il marito perfetto" quello sempre vicino alla moglie, sempre caro, sempre pacato, l'uomo da tenersi vicino una vita intera però i fiocchetti van messi pure da parte ad un certo punto.
> Capisco che Valentina sia stata beccata in un periodo iniziale del tradimento, dove non aveva ancora riflettuto a fondo su cosa combinava, però che tutto vada bene benissimo a gonfie vele e si tradisca boh... se l'ha fatto c'era qualcosa, magari se non la beccava sarebbe tutto rientrato, ma qualcosa c'era.


Invece alle volte il problema è che va tutto a gonfie vele.. ti sembra di aver raggiunto.. di essere alla meta e può scattare la voglia del diverso, non di qualcosa di migliore, ma di diverso. Anche il solo corteggiare, il messaggio a doppio senso, l attenzione banale di un cioccolatino sulla scrivania.. possono stuzzicare e rompere muri consolidati.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Mi sentivo trascurata. Lui era impegnato con l espansione della sua attività , stava lavorando tanto, però non riconosceva del tutto i sacrifici che avevo fatto per lui quando iniziò a lavorare da solo. Io lo spronai e ci misi anche soldi miei per aiutarlo. Avevo un po' di rancore nei suoi confronti. Poi erano miei voli in realtà non era distante e distaccato ma si sentiva responsabile che avevamo messo dentro la sua attività tutto quello che avevamo. Era preoccupato.


Non serviva ti giustificassi Valentina, quello che hai scritto non sei la prima ad averlo provato.
Comunque quello che si è spezzato nel rapporto, e che quindi non hai vissuto, non sai come sarebbe andato. Certo ritrovarsi con lui alla laurea del figlio posso capire che in un momento di fragilità ti faccia riassaporare quel senso di famiglia con lui ma non sai come sarebbe andata.
Se sei stata felice in questi anni, pur senza in grande amore, se sei stata bene, se hai vissuto dei momenti di serenità e di gioia non cancellarli mettendoci un vuoto, altrimenti quel vuoto ti risucchia per forza.


----------



## farmer (21 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono d’accordissimo con te. Chi per migliorare la situazione della famiglia è preso dai pensieri e stress non merita di essere tradito. Come si fa a pretendere che un lui stressato per migliorare la situazione della famiglia si metta a fare serenate e cene romantiche ogni settimana ?
> La donna che tradisce un uomo così non ha nessuna scusante.
> E poi ci sono uomini che rovinano il patrimonio di una famiglia in puttane. E che non fanno niente per migliorare la situazione professionale e manco far sentire “ donna” la propria moglie.
> Bastardi 2 volte.


Eppure quegli uomini sono i più ricercati, alla donna piace il mascalzone, quello che vive sul filo del rasoio, ho degli esempi, sciagurati, ipocriti, uomini che hanno dilapidato anche i beni della moglie, che poi hanno trovato sempre donne che gli hanno creduto e si sono perse in loro. Alla fine vale la pena sacrificarsi per creare un futuro o sono le donne il problema? Quando è capitato a me ero in un momento veramente difficile, avevo fatto un passo veramente grande e le cose i primi tempi non è che andassero a poi così bene, avevo bisogno di tranquillità e in quel periodo non l'avevo. Mia moglie voleva uscire perché sapeva che c'era l'altro in compagnia, io ero stanco e stressato, sapevo e non potevo farci niente. Ho avuto un brutto periodo e ho iniziato a bere, per fortuna è durato poco e non ho trascurato gli affari. In quei momenti la moglie dovrebbe essere la consolazione e invece era il problema


----------



## valentina.65 (21 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È capitato anche a me, quando, più di vent'anni fa, lavoravo molto, troppo, ha raddoppiato l'azienda, facevo sacrifici. Fu in quel periodo che mia moglie si distacco' da me e si era un po' persa per un'altro, pensandoci ora ho sbagliato in parte, eravamo giovani e lei, giustamente, voleva vivere la vita un di più, se tornassi indietro starei più attento a lei e alla coppia. Quando sei giovane pieno di entusiasmo, lavori in proprio e vedi che le cose vanno, ti lasci prendere e non ti guardi intorno, hai come un paraocchi, con il tempo ti accorgi di cosa stai trascurando, però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, ora quei sacrifici stanno ripagando e ci possiamo permettere qualcosa di più, non mi pare giusto tradire la fiducia e il sacrificio di chi lo fa anche pensando alla famiglia


Non hai sbagliato. Lei ha sbagliato e dovrebbe vergognarsi. Capisco che darti da solo delle colpe sia un modo per renderti più facile accettare quello che lei fece ma.... non è così : lei è quella che ha sbagliato. Poi nel messaggio  mi pare di aver capito che ti tradì con un tuo amico..... o sbaglio


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il punto non è il tuo ex, ma tuo figlio?
> Non è che la laurea ha segnato una tappa che segna il suo raggiungimento dell’età adulta e quindi il distacco da te?
> Le implicazioni possono essere molteplici.


Ha perso la famiglia, nella sua integrità, e tutto quello che poteva vivere come moglie e madre accanto al padre di suo figlio. 
Mai nessun uomo potrà ridarle, e neppure è stato capace di farlo negli anni trascorsi, un'esperienza che si è chiusa per sempre e solo per lei tanti anni fa.
Il rimpianto è il fallimento di un progetto, per il quale lei ha giustamente fatto un mea culpa.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho due figli. Il secondo già lavora , è negli USA dopo aver studiato economia. Il primo fnon fece la laurea ( lo scrissi per sintetizzare) ma la specializzazione in medicina . Oramai è un uomo fatto e finito con la sua vita. Ragionando su quello che ha scritto Brunetta non è che faccio la zia così volentieri perchè è un modo di prendermi cura di qualcuno?


È un surrogato del progetto che è miseramente fallito tanti anni fa.
Non sei attratta dal tuo ex, ma da quella sensazione di far parte ancora in qualche modo di un progetto, di una famiglia.
Avere avuto altri uomini non ha cancellato la solitudine che è emersa dopo il fallimento di quella che ancora oggi reputi la scelta fondamentale nella tua vita, costruire una famiglia, fallimento che hai subito, dopo la separazione, senza più avere la possibilità di costruire ciò che era andato in pezzi.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono d’accordissimo con te. Chi per migliorare la situazione della famiglia è preso dai pensieri e stress non merita di essere tradito. Come si fa a pretendere che un lui stressato per migliorare la situazione della famiglia si metta a fare serenate e cene romantiche ogni settimana ?
> La donna che tradisce un uomo così non ha nessuna scusante.
> E poi ci sono uomini che rovinano il patrimonio di una famiglia in puttane. E che non fanno niente per migliorare la situazione professionale e manco far sentire “ donna” la propria moglie.
> Bastardi 2 volte.


Va beh, ma oggi secondo tanti articoli di riviste se non fai godere la tua donna quando e quanto vuole lei sei una merda, mentre l'uomo secondo gli stessi stereotipi si dovrebbe svuotare appena ha la fortuna di beccare una, per cui, chi e quanti sono sinceramente disposti a fare sacrifici dal punto di vista sessuale e perché?


----------



## Lostris (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma oggi secondo tanti articoli di riviste se non fai godere la tua donna quando e quanto vuole lei sei una merda, mentre l'uomo secondo gli stessi stereotipi si dovrebbe svuotare appena ha la fortuna di beccare una, per cui, chi e quanti sono sinceramente disposti a fare sacrifici dal punto di vista sessuale e perché?


Odiù, cambia riviste.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Eppure *quegli uomini sono i più ricercati, alla donna piace il mascalzone, quello che vive sul filo del rasoio*, ho degli esempi, sciagurati, ipocriti, uomini che hanno dilapidato anche i beni della moglie, che poi hanno trovato sempre donne che gli hanno creduto e si sono perse in loro. Alla fine vale la pena sacrificarsi per creare un futuro o sono le donne il problema? Quando è capitato a me ero in un momento veramente difficile, avevo fatto un passo veramente grande e le cose i primi tempi non è che andassero a poi così bene, avevo bisogno di tranquillità e in quel periodo non l'avevo. Mia moglie voleva uscire perché sapeva che c'era l'altro in compagnia, io ero stanco e stressato, sapevo e non potevo farci niente. Ho avuto un brutto periodo e ho iniziato a bere, per fortuna è durato poco e non ho trascurato gli affari. In quei momenti la moglie dovrebbe essere la consolazione e invece era il problema


Questa è una fesseria che più grande non si può.
Ci sono nevrosi che si incastrano.
Il mito dell’uomo che seduce mostrandosi inaffidabile è sciocco quanto quello della donna fatale o della donna bambina o qualsiasi stereotipo o schema.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha perso la famiglia, nella sua integrità, e tutto quello che poteva vivere come moglie e madre accanto al padre di suo figlio.
> Mai nessun uomo potrà ridarle, e neppure è stato capace di farlo negli anni trascorsi, un'esperienza che si è chiusa per sempre e solo per lei tanti anni fa.
> Il rimpianto è il fallimento di un progetto, per il quale lei ha giustamente fatto un mea culpa.


Lei sta cercando di capire perché prova queste cose dopo decenni. 
Forse le sono più utili le domande delle risorse


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei sta cercando di capire perché prova queste cose dopo decenni.
> Forse le sono più utili le domande delle risorse


Perché la sua vita è rimasta ferma a quel momento di tanti anni fa.
Non ha costruito nulla in tanti anni, a differenza del suo ex, ha avuto uomini di cui non si è innamorata, non ha avuto figli, e ora ha un'età in cui risulta impossibile costruire una famiglia.
È un rimpianto enorme, che emerge in una fase della vita in cui tutti più o meno fanno bilanci e si comincia a scorgere con angoscia lo spettro dell'invecchiamento. 
A questo punto dirle di staccarsi da lui è controproducente, perché è troppo tardi. 
Quel legame è forse la cosa più importante per lei. 
Che se lo goda, che viva questa dimensione nella sua totalità, senza farsi problemi e senza dar retta a chi le consiglia alternative, delle quali, io sono convinto, lei ha già avuto esperienza in questi anni restandone delusa. 
Le scelte di vita non sono lineari, ma si adattano alle circostanze e alle persone. 
Io ho la sensazione che lei sia ben consapevole dei limiti e non si crei illusioni.
Il rimpianto va vissuto sempre, fino in fondo, per poi vivere una rinascita quando se ne è sazi.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Odiù, cambia riviste.


A caso. 








						13 modi romantici (ma anche pratici) per raggiungere il piacere
					

L'orgasmo femminile, questo sconosciuto. Solo 1 ragazza su 3 ce la fa a raggiungerlo. Qui ti sveliamo ben 13 modi collaudatissimi per farcela




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una a caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con Cosmopolitan ci si fa una cultura esagerata!!!io intorno ai 20 anni lo leggevo sempre


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

Blog | Il super-orgasmo non è un tabù: tutte le donne possono provarlo - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

In un documentario di Channel 4, alcuni scienziati hanno studiato per la prima volta il fenomeno del super-orgasmo: non solo ci sono donne che hanno orgasmi multipli, ma alcune sarebbero in grado di raggiungere il cosiddetto super-orgasmo, che ha l’intensità di 100 orgasmi. In un articolo di GQ...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> con Cosmopolitan ci si fa una cultura esagerata!!!io intorno ai 20 anni lo leggevo sempre


Anch'io. Dai 14 in poi. Me lo passava un'amica di mia madre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io. Dai 14 in poi. Me lo passava un'amica di mia madre.


Però mi sa che non abbiamo capito qualcosa ..se siamo finiti qua....
O io ho seguito troppo certi.. consigli


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però mi sa che non abbiamo capito qualcosa ..se siamo finiti qua....
> O io ho seguito troppo certi.. consigli


Diciamo che già la mia generazione era investita da una quantità di messaggi sul sesso inusuale per quelle precedenti.
Questo ha un po' cambiato l'atteggiamento di ognuno di noi nei confronti della sessualità, con tutto quello che ciò comporta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché la sua vita è rimasta ferma a quel momento di tanti anni fa.
> Non ha costruito nulla in tanti anni, a differenza del suo ex, ha avuto uomini di cui non si è innamorata, non ha avuto figli, e ora ha un'età in cui risulta impossibile costruire una famiglia.
> È un rimpianto enorme, che emerge in una fase della vita in cui tutti più o meno fanno bilanci e si comincia a scorgere con angoscia lo spettro dell'invecchiamento.
> A questo punto dirle di staccarsi da lui è controproducente, perché è troppo tardi.
> ...


E già...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tutti a una certa età facciamo inevitabilmente un bilancio. Inevitabilmente e senza un atto di volontà. Poi cerchiamo razionalmente di dare un significato al disagio, al senso di distanza e insoddisfazione per la propria vita. Per me è solo la consapevolezza del trascorrere del tempo e di avere fatto progressivamente delle scelte che ci hanno portato a escludere mille possibili biforcazioni e cominciamo a intuire che prima della meta (che rimuoviamo tutti, ma sappiamo benissimo quale sarà) non troveremo più tanti sentieri.
> Allora si torna con la mente alle biforcazioni che (razionalmente e culturalmente) consideriamo più importanti e ci immaginiamo la vita alternativa a partire da quella sliding door.
> Infatti si chiama “crisi di mezza età”.
> Ci sono donne che ricercano il primo amore e lo fanno pure alcuni uomini. Altri uomini cercano una partner giovane o più disinvolta, più frequentemente se non possono cambiare lavoro o intraprendere un nuovo sport o fanno tutto in contemporanea.
> ...


----------



## farmer (21 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato. Lei ha sbagliato e dovrebbe vergognarsi. Capisco che darti da solo delle colpe sia un modo per renderti più facile accettare quello che lei fece ma.... non è così : lei è quella che ha sbagliato. Poi nel messaggio  mi pare di aver capito che ti tradì con un tuo amico..... o sbaglio


Non so se mi tradì, lei si era persa per uno della compagnia, io me ne sono accorto e ne ho parlato, lei negava e io comunque stavo attento, non so se è andata oltre, io so che ho sofferto molto, avevo mille casini in azienda e non avevo nessuno per appoggiarmi, questo per me è stato difficile. È forse stato il periodo più buio della mia vita, mancanza di dialogo e lontananza, poi ci mettiamo anche il lavoro. Le cose più avanti si sono aggiustate, non abbiamo frequentato più quella compagnia per altri problemi, l'azienda si è con il tempo sistemata con risultati più che soddisfacenti. Rimane un dubbio, quando gliene parlo lei dice che mi ero fatto dei film, ma non è vero, anche un mio amico mi diceva di stare attento, c'era qualcosa che non andava, ancora oggi non è onesta con me, non dice la verità quando le chiedo se aveva preso un'imbarcata per il tizio, non mi interessa se è successo qualcosa o no, mi basta la sincerità di dire la verità


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non so se mi tradì, lei si era persa per uno della compagnia, io me ne sono accorto e ne ho parlato, lei negava e io comunque stavo attento, non so se è andata oltre, io so che ho sofferto molto, avevo mille casini in azienda e non avevo nessuno per appoggiarmi, questo per me è stato difficile. È forse stato il periodo più buio della mia vita, mancanza di dialogo e lontananza, poi ci mettiamo anche il lavoro. Le cose più avanti si sono aggiustate, non abbiamo frequentato più quella compagnia per altri problemi, l'azienda si è con il tempo sistemata con risultati più che soddisfacenti. Rimane un dubbio, quando gliene parlo lei dice che mi ero fatto dei film, ma non è vero, anche un mio amico mi diceva di stare attento, c'era qualcosa che non andava, ancora oggi non è onesta con me, non dice la verità quando le chiedo se aveva preso un'imbarcata per il tizio, non mi interessa se è successo qualcosa o no, mi basta la sincerità di dire la verità


Non è una cosa bella da dire. Forse anche meno bella se non è successo niente o non c’è stata corrispondenza.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma oggi secondo tanti articoli di riviste se non fai godere la tua donna quando e quanto vuole lei sei una merda, mentre l'uomo secondo gli stessi stereotipi si dovrebbe svuotare appena ha la fortuna di beccare una, per cui, chi e quanti sono sinceramente disposti a fare sacrifici dal punto di vista sessuale e perché?


Per far sentire “ donna” una donna non basta l’atto sessuale. I preliminari iniziano ben prima. Se uno ti tratta male 12 ore, non bastano i 10 minuti di gentilezza prima dell’atto sessuale. 
Io mi riferivo soprattutto a questo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per far sentire “ donna” una donna non basta l’atto sessuale. I preliminari iniziano ben prima. Se uno ti tratta male 12 ore, non bastano i 10 minuti di gentilezza prima dell’atto sessuale.
> Io mi riferivo soprattutto a questo.


Non essere trattati male è il minimo tra umani, ancor più conviventi.


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2020)

Ma il sospetto che l’ex marito in primis abbia attuato dei meccanismi per tenerla psicologicamente legata a lui,non viene a nessuno ?
Sarebbe una vendetta davvero micidiale farle passare la vita rimpiangendo ciò che lei ha buttato alle ortiche .
Darle poi la bambina da accudire ...brividi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma il sospetto che l’ex marito in primis abbia attuato dei meccanismi per tenerla psicologicamente legata a lui,non viene a nessuno ?
> Sarebbe una vendetta davvero micidiale farle passare la vita rimpiangendo ciò che lei ha buttato alle ortiche .
> Darle poi la bambina da accudire ...brividi


Io ho espresso perplessità per la famiglia allargata. Ma Valentina mi ha “sparato”.


----------



## patroclo (21 Luglio 2020)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma il sospetto che l’ex marito in primis abbia attuato dei meccanismi per tenerla psicologicamente legata a lui,non viene a nessuno ?
> Sarebbe una vendetta davvero micidiale farle passare la vita rimpiangendo ciò che lei ha buttato alle ortiche .
> Darle poi la bambina da accudire ...brividi


...come piano mi sembra sadico e complesso, diciamo poco maschile, non che gli uomini non sappiano essere sadici e complicati ma non ce la vedo proprio una pianificazione a lungo termine.
Semmai marcia sui suoi sensi di colpa per avere una babysitter affidabile e aggratis, marciare sui sensi di colpa di una donna è operazione fin troppo facile....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...come piano mi sembra sadico e complesso, diciamo poco maschile, non che gli uomini non sappiano essere sadici e complicati ma non ce la vedo proprio una pianificazione a lungo termine.
> Semmai *marcia sui suoi sensi di colpa per avere una babysitter affidabile e aggratis, marciare sui sensi di colpa di una donna è operazione fin troppo facile*....


Mica sono cose che si pianificano come un piano quinquennale o il progetto di un ponte, sono cose che si vivono.
Se si cerca sempre il responsabile non si vede che i fili sono mossi da un marionettista, ma le marionette si impegnano a stringere i nodi dei fili.
Avere una baby-sitter fa comodo, ma comunque si crea un legame affettivo anche con chi viene retribuita.
Perché mai è così frequente il tradimento con la baby-sitter? Non credo che sia solo perché è a portata di mano, ma è anche perché si crea un cortocircuito sentimentale.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2020)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma il sospetto che l’ex marito in primis abbia attuato dei meccanismi per tenerla psicologicamente legata a lui,non viene a nessuno ?
> Sarebbe una vendetta davvero micidiale farle passare la vita rimpiangendo ciò che lei ha buttato alle ortiche .
> Darle poi la bambina da accudire ...brividi


Ma no...
Si è sposato, rifatto una vita, sta bene.
Che vuoi che gli freghi di 'sta roba qua?


----------



## patroclo (21 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica sono cose che si pianificano come un piano quinquennale o il progetto di un ponte, sono cose che si vivono.
> Se si cerca sempre il responsabile non si vede che i fili sono mossi da un marionettista, ma le marionette si impegnano a stringere i nodi dei fili.
> Avere una baby-sitter fa comodo, ma comunque si crea un legame affettivo anche con chi viene retribuita.
> Perché mai è così frequente il tradimento con la baby-sitter? Non credo che sia solo perché è a portata di mano, ma è anche perché si crea un cortocircuito sentimentale.


Perché è giovane, figa e pende dalle tue labbra?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Perché è giovane, figa e pende dalle tue labbra?


Perché le baby-sitter sono tutte fighe?  non mi risulta


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le baby-sitter sono tutte fighe?  non mi risulta


Comunque non escluderei neppure l'averla a portata di mano.


----------



## patroclo (22 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le baby-sitter sono tutte fighe?  non mi risulta


beh.....anche se non è figafiga anche due sue tre non sarebbe già male


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> beh.....anche se non è figafiga anche due sue tre non sarebbe già male


Però una volta ne ho conosciuto una  ma come può venire in mente di fare girare per casa una così .
Davvero sembrava una da film


----------



## Lostris (22 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una volta ne ho conosciuto una  ma come può venire in mente di fare girare per casa una così .
> Davvero sembrava una da film


Però l’idea di scegliere in base ad un fattore estetico - al contrario - per timore di “tentazioni” mi fa una tristezza inaudita.

Soprattutto aderisce ad una certa considerazione degli uomini.

boh, forse non è sbagliata 
ma appunto, che mestizia.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però l’idea di scegliere in base ad un fattore estetico - al contrario - per timore di “tentazioni” mi fa una tristezza inaudita.
> 
> Soprattutto aderisce ad una certa considerazione degli uomini.
> 
> ...


L'altro giorno un mio amico mi parlava di un'assunzione che stava conducendo, in cui aveva scartato una perché troppo gnocca. 
Credo che la valutazione non fosse solo estetica. 
Vi sono persone esteticamente molto gradevoli che non sono 'gnocche', ovvero non si comportano da vamp in ufficio, destabilizzando e creando rivalità e invidie. 
Diciamo che anche tra le baby sitter si può essere molto belle e serie, ecco. 
Se a una baby sitter arriva la proposta del padre, non vedo perché si dia per scontato che sia disponibile ad accettarla e non  informi piuttosto la madre. 
Diciamo che la serietà, più che la bellezza, in un ambito lavorativo dovrebbe costituire un principio di valutazione primario, ma so anche che è più difficile da valutare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però l’idea di scegliere in base ad un fattore estetico - al contrario - per timore di “tentazioni” mi fa una tristezza inaudita.
> 
> Soprattutto aderisce ad una certa considerazione degli uomini.
> 
> ...


Perché non l’hai vista


----------



## Lostris (22 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non l’hai vista


Può essere 

Ma al mondo nessuno è irresistibile.
E nemmeno indispensabile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Può essere
> 
> Ma al mondo nessuno è irresistibile.
> E nemmeno indispensabile.


Ma il punto non era la bellezza, ma il modo di porsi.


----------



## francoff (27 Luglio 2020)

Anche IOSolo e suo marito scoprirono la sessualità tra di loro. Lei da tradita disse che questo la fece soffrire ancora di più.


----------



## valentina.65 (28 Luglio 2020)

Bellissimo we lungo. Sono proprio stata bene


----------



## farmer (28 Luglio 2020)

Benissimo, la soluzione migliore per liberarsi dalle nostalgie deprimenti, anche se oggi andare in ferie è un po' pericolosetto, mio amico e moglie tornati da quattro giorni in montagna, al ritorno positivi al covid19, ora tutti i famigliari e conoscenti in quarantena   cazz.....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Benissimo, la soluzione migliore per liberarsi dalle nostalgie deprimenti, anche se oggi andare in ferie è un po' pericolosetto, mio amico e moglie tornati da quattro giorni in montagna, al ritorno positivi al covid19, ora tutti i famigliari e conoscenti in quarantena   cazz.....


Non sono diventati positivi in 4 giorni


----------



## valentina.65 (28 Luglio 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Benissimo, la soluzione migliore per liberarsi dalle nostalgie deprimenti, anche se oggi andare in ferie è un po' pericolosetto, mio amico e moglie tornati da quattro giorni in montagna, al ritorno positivi al covid19, ora tutti i famigliari e conoscenti in quarantena   cazz.....


Si muore una volta sola....... Ho voglia di vivere, di andare in giro, di fare festa...., facendo attenzione e non dimenticando cosa è successo qua da noi..... però basta guardare gli altri in modo torvo e con sospetto. Io mi proteggo, sempre mascherina quando non c è di stanziamento e mi lavo le mani frequentemente


----------



## farmer (28 Luglio 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Si muore una volta sola....... Ho voglia di vivere, di andare in giro, di fare festa...., facendo attenzione e non dimenticando cosa è successo qua da noi..... però basta guardare gli altri in modo torvo e con sospetto. Io mi proteggo, sempre mascherina quando non c è di stanziamento e mi lavo le mani frequentemente


Sul vivere e divertirti hai pienamente ragione, come ti detto serve per dimenticare le nostalgie dei giorni scorsi. L'appunto che ho fatto era solo di cornice a ciò che sta accadendo ora, qui da noi eravamo quasi esenti, ma con la gente che torna dalle ferie....


----------



## valentina.65 (28 Luglio 2020)

Io sono di Bergamo


----------



## farmer (29 Luglio 2020)

Friuli


----------



## Lara3 (30 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non essere trattati male è il minimo tra umani, ancor più conviventi.


Certe volte essere “ trattati male” è percepito in modo diverso da ciascuno di noi. Per esempio tornare a casa e la prima cosa che dice è” cosa si mangia” ? 
Come lo percepite ?
O alzarsi dal tavolo e andare a guardare la tv prima che tutti finiscano.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certe volte essere “ trattati male” è percepito in modo diverso da ciascuno di noi. Per esempio tornare a casa e la prima cosa che dice è” cosa si mangia” ?
> Come lo percepite ?
> O alzarsi dal tavolo e andare a guardare la tv prima che tutti finiscano.


Essere maleducato. 
Poi tutto dipende dal tono.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certe volte essere “ trattati male” è percepito in modo diverso da ciascuno di noi. Per esempio tornare a casa e la prima cosa che dice è” cosa si mangia” ?
> Come lo percepite ?
> O alzarsi dal tavolo e andare a guardare la tv prima che tutti finiscano.


E come giudichi una moglie che nel 90% dei casi pianta il marito a mangiare da solo dopo non avergli preparato NIENTE per la cena senza nemmeno avere apparecchiato la tavola?


----------



## Lostris (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come giudichi una moglie che nel 90% dei casi pianta il marito a mangiare da solo dopo non avergli preparato NIENTE per la cena senza nemmeno avere apparecchiato la tavola?


Beh, se non c’è nulla di pronto per cena, apperecchiargli la tavola non sarebbe una specie di provocazione?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come giudichi una moglie che nel 90% dei casi pianta il marito a mangiare da solo dopo non avergli preparato NIENTE per la cena senza nemmeno avere apparecchiato la tavola?


In che senso? Perché se tua moglie esce e non cena a casa prima deve preparare tavola e cena?


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In che senso? Perché se tua moglie esce e non cena a casa prima deve preparare tavola e cena?


Guarda che non parlo di  moglie che esce per altri motivi. E' semplicemente a casa. Come siete prevenute. Davate per scontato che volevo essere servito e riverito.


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Guarda che non parlo di  moglie che esce per altri motivi. E' semplicemente a casa. Come siete prevenute. Davate per scontato che volevo essere servito e riverito.


Se non volevi essere servito e riverito, perché il piagnisteo?


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non volevi essere servito e riverito, perché il piagnisteo?


Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


Risolvi il problema!fatti l amante....


----------



## Marjanna (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. *Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano*  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


Ma pensi lei abbia ancora un amante?
Sul neretto hai mai provato a dire che ognuno si occupi delle proprie stoviglie?


----------



## spleen (1 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Friuli


Mandi "cemut"


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


Ci stai ancora con tua moglie, quindi, secondo me,  rimane una lagna inutile.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci stai ancora con tua moglie, quindi, secondo me,  rimane una lagna inutile.


Purtroppo è una situazione comune a tanti matrimoni....non tutti se la sentono di mandare a puttane un matrimonio....
E si finisce in una sorta di limbo...in cui non ci si sopporta ma si fa finta di niente!


----------



## spleen (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


No, non è normale, e per me nemmeno accettabile.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma pensi lei abbia ancora un amante?
> Sul neretto hai mai provato a dire che ognuno si occupi delle proprie stoviglie?


Si vede che non hai letto la mia storia. Lei aveva ( o ha) l'amante. L'ho beccata  e perdonata. Secondo te non ho mai chiesto che ognuno lavi i propri piatti? Non ho 2 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


Se torni tardi è normale che capiti di mangiare da solo. 
Non trovi mai niente?
Il fatto che lei chatti con l’amante è certo? 
L'ultima cosa è importante, il resto è normale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai letto la mia storia. Lei aveva ( o ha) l'amante. L'ho beccata  e perdonata. Secondo te non ho mai chiesto che ognuno lavi i propri piatti? Non ho 2 anni.


Lava solo il tuo e lascia lì tutto vedrai che la solfa cambia


----------



## Marjanna (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai letto la mia storia. Lei aveva ( o ha) l'amante. L'ho beccata  e perdonata. Secondo te non ho mai chiesto che ognuno lavi i propri piatti? Non ho 2 anni.


L'avevo letta, anche se non ricordo ogni dettaglio.
Se non ricordo male tua moglie era quella che si era dichiarata stufa di "mettersi in tiro" per l'amante, e tu ti eri dimostrato aperto anche ad altri tipi di rapporti (mi pare rapporti a tre). L'avevi perdonata ad ogni modo, e mi pare il rapporto fra voi fosse migliorato.
Continui a temere che abbia l'amante tutt'oggi?
Riguardo al resto non è normale per come lo esponi, poi si chiede le cose base prima di tutto. Ma spesso le dinamiche familiari sono ingarbugliate. Tu dici non ho 2 anni, secondo te non l'ho mai chiesto, ma stando nelle due righe -sicuramente c'è altro- pare lei se ne sbatta e tu lavi i piatti e sistemi per tutti.


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una situazione comune a tanti matrimoni....non tutti se la sentono di mandare a puttane un matrimonio....
> E si finisce in una sorta di limbo...in cui non ci si sopporta ma si fa finta di niente!


Io, lo dico sempre, non sopporto le lamentele.
Se proprio si deve fare finta di niente, mi apparecchio e cucino, altrimenti vado a mangiare altrove.
Poi, magari, la moglie ha le sue buone ragioni ma tace e _fa finta di niente_.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te e' perfettamente normale che uno arriva a casa alle 8 di sera dopo 12 ore di lavoro  e la moglie che e' stata a casa tutto il pomeriggio (magari passato con l'amante) non apparecchi nemmeno la tavola?  A volte fotografo la tavola come e' la sera quando torno a casa tanto per ricordami la situazione. Moglie e figli hanno mangiato da 2 ore e molte volte mangio solo e me lo preparo per conto mio. Poi lavo i piatti per tutti essendo il lavandino e il piano cucina pieni zeppi di scarti e stoviglie mentre loro sono comodamente sul divano  (e magari lei sta chattando con l'amante) Scusami per il "piagnisteo". Alle  10 di sera  forse riesco a sedermi anche io.


In questo caso hai ragione. Però se resti devi adattarti altrimenti ti fai il fegato amaro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una situazione comune a tanti matrimoni....non tutti se la sentono di mandare a puttane un matrimonio....
> E si finisce in una sorta di limbo...in cui non ci si sopporta ma si fa finta di niente!


Però secondo me devi trovare il modo di farti scivolare tutto e se decidi di restare farlo pensando a te 
Io sino rimandata e ho imparato a non fare caso a tutte le cose che non sopporto . Anzi ultimamente mi diverte quasi vedere che si incaxza per determinate cose e ancora di più perché resto indifferente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però secondo me devi trovare il modo di farti scivolare tutto e se decidi di restare farlo pensando a te
> Io sino rimandata e ho imparato a non fare caso a tutte le cose che non sopporto . Anzi ultimamente mi diverte quasi vedere che si incaxza per determinate cose e ancora di più perché resto indifferente


Sto iniziando anch io a fare così...ma è molto difficile per me .. perché cerco in ogni modo di fare andare le cose ...ma spesso parlo e non mi ascolta nemmeno...non mi considera...oppure fa l opposto di quello che vorrei che facesse
Però io ho le mie belle colpe...non lo nego....ma almeno mi impegno!!!per lui è tutto normale....non si accorge nemmeno che ci sto male


----------



## Lostris (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai letto la mia storia. Lei aveva ( o ha) l'amante. L'ho beccata  e perdonata. Secondo te non ho mai chiesto che ognuno lavi i propri piatti? Non ho 2 anni.


Hai il dubbio che possa ancora tradirti e ti sta bene?


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai il dubbio che possa ancora tradirti e ti sta bene?


Si ho il dubbio , no non mi sta bene ma non ne faccio una questione di Stato. Non sto a rodermi il fegato o a ragionare sui massimi sistemi.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'avevo letta, anche se non ricordo ogni dettaglio.
> Se non ricordo male tua moglie era quella che si era dichiarata stufa di "mettersi in tiro" per l'amante, e tu ti eri dimostrato aperto anche ad altri tipi di rapporti (mi pare rapporti a tre). L'avevi perdonata ad ogni modo, e mi pare il rapporto fra voi fosse migliorato.
> Continui a temere che abbia l'amante tutt'oggi?
> Riguardo al resto non è normale per come lo esponi, poi si chiede le cose base prima di tutto. Ma spesso le dinamiche familiari sono ingarbugliate. Tu dici non ho 2 anni, secondo te non l'ho mai chiesto, ma stando nelle due righe -sicuramente c'è altro- pare lei se ne sbatta e tu lavi i piatti e sistemi per tutti.


Non ero io quello... la srtoria era simile comunque si potrebbe avere ancora l'amante.... in 2 righe non sono stato esaustivo , si fa in fretta a non capirsi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non ero io quello... la srtoria era simile comunque si potrebbe avere ancora l'amante.... in 2 righe non sono stato esaustivo , si fa in fretta a non capirsi


Finché è stato in casa è capitato che mio figlio, facendo i turni, tornasse a casa per cenare. 
Le prime volte lo ho aspettato per mangiare, però mi veniva fame e finivo per mangiare “qualche cosina” e poi con lui, raddoppiando la cena.
Allora ho smesso e mangiavo e poi preparavo solo per lui. Ma non rispettava sempre l’orario. Allora ho cominciato a lasciare pronto e si scaldava lui.
E mio figlio indubbiamente lo amo moltissimo.
I piatti decidi tu di lavarli.
Se c’è altro, non so.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché è stato in casa è capitato che mio figlio, facendo i turni, tornasse a casa per cenare.
> Le prime volte lo ho aspettato per mangiare, però mi veniva fame e finivo per mangiare “qualche cosina” e poi con lui, raddoppiando la cena.
> Allora ho smesso e mangiavo e poi preparavo solo per lui. Ma non rispettava sempre l’orario. Allora ho cominciato a lasciare pronto e si scaldava lui.
> E mio figlio indubbiamente lo amo moltissimo.
> ...


Innegabile che si faccia così con i figli..gli 883 lo cantavano negli anni 90!!!!
Ci mancherebbe che uno per cenare aperti il figlio adulto!!!!
Ma cazz se è tuo marito/moglie e non gli fai trovare un beato cazzo allora è un altro discorso!!!!
Almeno io l ho intesa così!!!!


----------



## Marjanna (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non ero io quello... la srtoria era simile comunque si potrebbe avere ancora l'amante.... in 2 righe non sono stato esaustivo , si fa in fretta a non capirsi


Boh forse ricordo male, ho un vago di ricordo di esternazioni su come si fosse dichiarata a te stanca di depilarsi, truccarsi, vestirsi... quasi contenta di essersi levata dalla scatole qualcosa che alle fine la stancava. Tu all'inizio ovviamente sconvolto e molto nervoso. Poi sei sparito e sei tornato più sereno, dicendo che era un periodo che era passato, facendo qualche battuta sul farti un'amante pure tu, e che comunque le cose erano cambiate tra voi.
Ma come dici può essere mi confondo con qualche altro utente, può capitare


----------



## alberto15 (1 Agosto 2020)

Quello era Gennaro 73.....


----------



## Marjanna (1 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quello era Gennaro 73.....


Non sono ancora così rinco.. comunque capito, non ne vuoi parlare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sto iniziando anch io a fare così...ma è molto difficile per me .. perché cerco in ogni modo di fare andare le cose ...ma spesso parlo e non mi ascolta nemmeno...non mi considera...oppure fa l opposto di quello che vorrei che facesse
> Però io ho le mie belle colpe...non lo nego....ma almeno mi impegno!!!per lui è tutto normale....non si accorge nemmeno che ci sto male


Io ho smesso di cercare di far andare bene le cose 
Vivo molto meglio da quando non combatto con i mulini a vento. Non perdo più il mio tempo


----------



## Lara3 (2 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come giudichi una moglie che nel 90% dei casi pianta il marito a mangiare da solo dopo non avergli preparato NIENTE per la cena senza nemmeno avere apparecchiato la tavola?


Ma , se ricordo bene tu avevi perdonato e dicevi che andava tutto bene. Eri contento .
Mi sbaglio ?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come giudichi una moglie che nel 90% dei casi pianta il marito a mangiare da solo dopo non avergli preparato NIENTE per la cena senza nemmeno avere apparecchiato la tavola?


In una comunione entrambi i coniugi dovrebbero possibilmente portare un impegno uguale. Se entrambi lavorano è giusto che i lavori di casa siano equamente distribuiti in funzione di capacità. Se la moglie sta a casa è comprensibile che in casa faccia più cose lei. Lasciare tutto a lei c’è il rischio in caso di una sua malattia o ritorno al lavoro in quanto lui non sa fare nulla. 
Ma non so esattamente come vanno le cose per quello che riguarda una sua pensione futura; qui chiedo lumi a Arci o altri del campo.
Da voi le casalinghe si pagano i contributi?
Perché se lavorano 40 anni in casa come casalinga e alla soglia dei 60 lui ne trova una di 30, lei come si mantiene ?
Senza dover fare una battaglia legale dove si sa che servono altri soldi e che probabilmente chi ha fatto la casalinga una vita intera non è in grado di affrontare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Innegabile che si faccia così con i figli..gli 883 lo cantavano negli anni 90!!!!
> Ci mancherebbe che uno per cenare aperti il figlio adulto!!!!
> Ma cazz se è tuo marito/moglie e non gli fai trovare un beato cazzo allora è un altro discorso!!!!
> Almeno io l ho intesa così!!!!


Il marito è più adulto del figlio


----------



## Lara3 (2 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito è più adulto del figlio


Si, ma qualche volta è più maturo il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma qualche volta è più maturo il figlio.


La questione era se fosse un segno di mancanza di amore e interesse il fatto che lei non lo aspettasse per mangiare, non l’autonomia che si può avere anche a dieci anni. 
A me faceva piacere mangiare con mio figlio, ma non alle dieci di sera. È ovvio che lui interrompeva il digiuno al lavoro, ma io non potevo mangiare quanto lui.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione era se fosse un segno di mancanza di amore e interesse il fatto che lei non lo aspettasse per mangiare, non l’autonomia che si può avere anche a dieci anni.
> A me faceva piacere mangiare con mio figlio, ma non alle dieci di sera. È ovvio che lui interrompeva il digiuno al lavoro, ma io non potevo mangiare quanto lui.


Certo che è una mancanza di amore...
Uno lavora tutto il giorno e tu te ne fotti?
Il mangiare insieme per una famiglia è ...una parte dell' essere famiglia... finché ovviamente ci siano orari simili...
Ma per esempio io che torno a casa dopo le 21 quando faccio il turno del pomeriggio....
Non mangio sola in cucina . 
..sono lì con me... già cenati ma li .spesso uno dei 2 figli è in doccia...ma ho chiesto e spiegato loro che è segno di rispetto...stare un pochino con me dopo una giornata...
Giusto per sentire 2 cazzate della loro giornata ..
Cazzo ho fatto a fare una famiglia se devo star solo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In questo caso hai ragione. Però se resti devi adattarti altrimenti ti fai il fegato amaro


Non sono d'accordo. Restare a condizioni estreme e subire umiliazioni, lo trovo poco educativo per i figli. 
Si possono accettare molte cose, ma una linea di demarcazione, per
Non sforare nella totale mancanza di rispetto ci deve essere


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Restare a condizioni estreme e subire umiliazioni, lo trovo poco educativo per i figli.
> Si possono accettare molte cose, ma una linea di demarcazione, per
> Non sforare nella totale mancanza di rispetto ci deve essere


Non ho detto a condizioni estreme. Ho detto che se resto lo faccio cercando di essere più serena possibile io. Se non ci riesco prendo altre decisioni 
Se devo restare e essere incazzata ogni giorno per qualcosa non faccio il mio bene


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che è una mancanza di amore...
> Uno lavora tutto il giorno e tu te ne fotti?
> Il mangiare insieme per una famiglia è ...una parte dell' essere famiglia... finché ovviamente ci siano orari simili...
> Ma per esempio io che torno a casa dopo le 21 quando faccio il turno del pomeriggio....
> ...


Noi ultimamente facciamo orari diversi e quindi quasi mai siamo a tavola tutti insieme 
Non mi verrebbe mai in mente se tardo e i miei figli hanno già cenato di chiedere loro di stare con me. Probabilmente se hanno già cenato è perché hanno poi altro da fare 
Di solito ci aspettiamo io e mio marito.
Io odio stare seduta a tavola quando ho finito di cenare. Da sempre . Mi sono rifiutata di pretendere la stessa cosa dai miei figli. Non ho mai dato importanza a questa cosa. Spesso ho visto ragazzi obbligati a restare a tavola finché tutti hanno finito, con facce annoiate e scocciate. Non ho mai capito la soddisfazione di imporre una cosa così


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che è una mancanza di amore...
> Uno lavora tutto il giorno e tu te ne fotti?
> Il mangiare insieme per una famiglia è ...una parte dell' essere famiglia... finché ovviamente ci siano orari simili...
> Ma per esempio io che torno a casa dopo le 21 quando faccio il turno del pomeriggio....
> ...


Si mangia in cinque minuti e poi resta del tempo.
Un conto è non vedersi per indifferenza, altro è non stare a tavola insieme.
A me la tua sembra una richiesta egocentrica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si mangia in cinque minuti e poi resta del tempo.
> Un conto è non vedersi per indifferenza, altro è non stare a tavola insieme.
> A me la tua sembra una richiesta egocentrica.


Infatti non li faccio sedere a tavola modello soldatini ma avendo una bella zona living stanno sul divano e cerco di farli  parlare un po'della giornata....essendo entrambi i miei figli 2 teen...cerco di capire qualcosa di loro...
Suppongo sia normale cercare un dialogo con i figli e il proprio compagno...
Se ognuno si dovesse fare i cazzi propri totalmente verrebbe meno il discorso di famiglia!!!!!!!!
Altro che essere egocentrica!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti non li faccio sedere a tavola modello soldatini ma avendo una bella zona living stanno sul divano e cerco di farli  parlare un po'della giornata....essendo entrambi i miei figli 2 teen...cerco di capire qualcosa di loro...
> Suppongo sia normale cercare un dialogo con i figli e il proprio compagno...
> Se ognuno si dovesse fare i cazzi propri totalmente verrebbe meno il discorso di famiglia!!!!!!!!
> Altro che essere egocentrica!!!!


Ma se hai la cucina a vista è diverso. 
Sei praticamente tu che stai dove sono loro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto a condizioni estreme. Ho detto che se resto lo faccio cercando di essere più serena possibile io. Se non ci riesco prendo altre decisioni
> Se devo restare e essere incazzata ogni giorno per qualcosa non faccio il mio bene


Certo, mi riferivo a quanto diceva Alberto, che trova la cucina da pulire  anche delle stoviglie degli altri che hanno cenato ore prima.
Rassettare sempre senza reagire a mio patere non va bene.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2020)

Però vedo che questa cosa di Alberto ha colpito molto.
Se fosse stata Alberta avrebbe colpito altrettanto che si trovava tre piatti nel lavandino?


----------



## Marjanna (3 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedo che questa cosa di Alberto ha colpito molto.
> Se fosse stata Alberta avrebbe colpito altrettanto che si trovava tre piatti nel lavandino?


Per me si. Allo stesso modo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per me si. Allo stesso modo.


Anche per. Mi sembra una lagna.


----------



## Vera (3 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedo che questa cosa di Alberto ha colpito molto.
> Se fosse stata Alberta avrebbe colpito altrettanto che si trovava tre piatti nel lavandino?


Se anche lei si fosse lagnata, sì, mi sarebbe venuta l'orticaria allo stesso modo.


----------



## valentina.65 (3 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedo che questa cosa di Alberto ha colpito molto.
> Se fosse stata Alberta avrebbe colpito altrettanto che si trovava tre piatti nel lavandino?


Mi pare che la tue osservazioni siano fuori luogo: 
lei fa part time e quindi giustamente il lavoro in casa dovrebbe impegnarla di più di quello che impegna lui, lui non trova nulla di pronto nonostante abbia lavorato tutto il giorno per la famiglia, lui lava i piatti sporcati anche da lei che in quel momento chatta per i cavoli suoi con non si sa chi......
a me viene l orticaria a leggere quanto lui ha scritto e francamente mi cadono le braccia a leggere  i tuoi commenti che veramente non c' entrano nulla .


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedo che questa cosa di Alberto ha colpito molto.
> Se fosse stata Alberta avrebbe colpito altrettanto che si trovava tre piatti nel lavandino?


Non ne farei a tutti i costi una faccenda di genere, non sembra proprio questo il caso.
Se c'è una cosa che a me ad esempio dà fastidio in casa è proprio quella che ci sia qualcuno che il "carro" non abbia voglia di aiutare a tirarlo, dal momento che è una faccenda che devono fare tutti, al di la dei ruoli e delle competenze stabilite (che mi auguro  perlomeno discusse).
Taccio sul fatto della scarsa o nulla empatia dimostrata verso chi si "sbatte" per tutti, che anche a me fa venire l'orticaria.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Mi pare che la tue osservazioni siano fuori luogo:
> lei fa part time e quindi giustamente il lavoro in casa dovrebbe impegnarla di più di quello che impegna lui, lui non trova nulla di pronto nonostante abbia lavorato tutto il giorno per la famiglia, lui lava i piatti sporcati anche da lei che in quel momento chatta per i cavoli suoi con non si sa chi......
> a me viene l orticaria a leggere quanto lui ha scritto e francamente mi cadono le braccia a leggere  i tuoi commenti che veramente non c' entrano nulla .


Si è capito che io e te siamo due cuori e un’anima sola.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ne farei a tutti i costi una faccenda di genere, non sembra proprio questo il caso.
> Se c'è una cosa che a me ad esempio dà fastidio in casa è proprio quella che ci sia qualcuno che il "carro" non abbia voglia di aiutare a tirarlo, dal momento che è una faccenda che devono fare tutti, al di la dei ruoli e delle competenze stabilite (che mi auguro  perlomeno discusse).
> Taccio sul fatto della scarsa o nulla empatia dimostrata verso chi si "sbatte" per tutti, che anche a me fa venire l'orticaria.


A me il dubbio che lui venga visto come poverino perché è uomo è venuta.
Ho già ampiamente detto che per me non è drammatico mangiare soli, anche il non trovare pronto saltuariamente non lo trovo grave. Non sempre si mangia l’amatriciana. Succede di mangiare formaggio e un contorno avanzato o una insalata pronta che ognuno si condisce come preferisce.
Per me quando ci si incista su queste piccolezze ci sono altri problemi. È come per il tubetto di dentifricio schiacciato in mezzo o la tavoletta del water alzata. Saranno mica problemi? Se ci si irrita è perché si è già irritati.
È surreale stare qui a dire che bisogna mangiare tutti insieme, a qualsiasi orario arrivi l’ultimo, come se il cuore della relazione fosse il minestrone.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me il dubbio che lui venga visto come poverino perché è uomo è venuta.
> Ho già ampiamente detto che per me non è drammatico mangiare soli, anche il non trovare pronto saltuariamente non lo trovo grave. Non sempre si mangia l’amatriciana. Succede di mangiare formaggio e un contorno avanzato o una insalata pronta che ognuno si condisce come preferisce.
> Per me quando ci si incista su queste piccolezze ci sono altri problemi. È come per il tubetto di dentifricio schiacciato in mezzo o la tavoletta del water alzata. Saranno mica problemi? Se ci si irrita è perché si è già irritati.
> È surreale stare qui a dire che bisogna mangiare tutti insieme, a qualsiasi orario arrivi l’ultimo, come se il cuore della relazione fosse il minestrone.


Non è quello che ha detto @alberto15, credo. Il punto non è mangiare da soli o meno, il punto è sentirsi e comportarsi come una famiglia e non come i frequentatori di un albergo.

A casa mia, giusto per parlare di qualcosa che conosco bene, tutti hanno dei compiti e cose da fare, a seconda del tempo a disposizione e a seconda degli accordi presi tra di noi, perché come ho già spiegato, una famiglia è una specie di carretto e tutti, in base alle proprie possibilità, sono tenuti a tirarlo. Noi la pensiamo così. (Uso -Noi-, non è il plurale maiestatis, siamo mia moglie ed io, e per riflesso i figli).

Di solito a cucinare è mia moglie, non è infrequente che cucini io, perché anche se ho altri compiti che lei non fa, se vedo che è stanca o ha problemi è chiaro e doveroso per me intervenire. C’è stato un periodo nel quale lei lavorava nel fine settimana e con i bambini piccoli, tranquillamente mi arrangiavo in casa a fare tutto e a farle trovare, quando tornava, del cibo pronto e i nostri sorrisi quando ci si raccontava tutti la giornata trascorsa.

Il martedì a mezzogiorno di solito torno a casa e mangio da solo, qualcosa che mi prepara lei, poi disbrigo e faccio in modo che mia figlia, che rincasa dopo di me, trovi apparecchiato. Per me è normale e doveroso, siamo una famiglia.

Mia moglie, quando mio figlio si ferma fuori a mangiare, si alza alle sei di mattina per preparargli qualcosa, potrebbe fare a meno, lo fa perché sente di farlo.

Tempo fa io e la moglie siamo tornati da un viaggio la sera, dopo ore di autostrada. Abbiamo trovato la minestra nei piatti, fatta da mio figlio che ha rinunciato ad uscire per quella sera, per aspettare noi.

Poi è chiaro che pure io mi incazzo se l’arrosto viene bruciato perché qualcuno si ferma a chiacchierare con la vicina o lei si incazza se trova l’ ultimo strappo di carta igienica senza sostituzione, ma questo fa parte del gioco.

Convivere significa appunto vivere con qualcuno, non è facile, non è utomatico, lo diventa se ciascuno si impegna nel farlo.

Se Alberto si sente frequentatore di un albergo, non componente di una famiglia, non possiamo andare a dargli una pacca sulla spalla e dirgli che la sua percezione è sbagliata per questioni di genere e di ruolo, perché significa, a mio avviso che del suo problema abbiamo capito poco.

Ci sono persone che pensano solo a se stesse, per le quali una famiglia è solo uno stato anagrafico e per le quali dimostrare nei fatti, non con belle parole, la propria empatia è un ostacolo insormontabile del proprio ego.

Una persona che se rincaso e dopo essersi grattata tutto il pomeriggio, non ha minimamente pensato a me, mi dimostra solo che di me non gliene importa un fico secco.

Ho usato la parola persona e non donna o uomo apposta perché è anche ora di finirla con questi cazzo di alibi del sessismo famigliare e dei ruoli, che sono esistiti, che forse in qualche caso esisteranno pure, ma che oltre ad una arma a doppio taglio ormai penso siano piuttosto distanti dalla società reale, occidentale, europea.

Se vogliamo parlare di come trattano le donne nelle quotatissime e difesissime (dalla politica dell' omologazione) società del terzo mondo, nessun problema, sono qui.
Se vogliamo parlare di come pensiamo debba evolvere il concetto di famiglia da istituzione naturale della società a contenitore dove ci si vuole mettere tutto o anche niente, che fa lo stesso per tanti, sono sempre qui.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è quello che ha detto @alberto15, credo. Il punto non è mangiare da soli o meno, il punto è sentirsi e comportarsi come una famiglia e non come i frequentatori di un albergo.
> 
> A casa mia, giusto per parlare di qualcosa che conosco bene, tutti hanno dei compiti e cose da fare, a seconda del tempo a disposizione e a seconda degli accordi presi tra di noi, perché come ho già spiegato, una famiglia è una specie di carretto e tutti, in base alle proprie possibilità, sono tenuti a tirarlo. Noi la pensiamo così. (Uso -Noi-, non è il plurale maiestatis, siamo mia moglie ed io, e per riflesso i figli).
> 
> ...


Beh mi trovi d accordo su tutto!!!chapeau a tuo figlio che ha rinunciato ad uscire con gli amici per farvi trovare un piatto caldo!!!!


----------



## Marjanna (4 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è quello che ha detto @alberto15, credo. Il punto non è mangiare da soli o meno, il punto è sentirsi e comportarsi come una famiglia e non come i frequentatori di un albergo.
> 
> A casa mia, giusto per parlare di qualcosa che conosco bene, tutti hanno dei compiti e cose da fare, a seconda del tempo a disposizione e a seconda degli accordi presi tra di noi, perché come ho già spiegato, una famiglia è una specie di carretto e tutti, in base alle proprie possibilità, sono tenuti a tirarlo. *Noi la pensiamo così.* (Uso -Noi-, non è il plurale maiestatis, siamo mia moglie ed io, e per riflesso i figli).
> 
> ...


Il commento di @Brunetta e il tuo non è che sono opposti, che uno escluda l'altro.
Tu dici bene quando esprimi "Noi la pensiamo così". NOI. Una coppia unita che condivide una gestione della famiglia.
Qua manca proprio il NOI.
Ma il NOI, dimmi come la vedi, si forma prima della gestione pratica domestica. Altrimenti è un tentare, in modi diversi, di cacciare se DENTRO L'ALTRO. E se accade, da una parte o dall'altra, ci sarà qualcuno che si sente soffocare.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh mi trovi d accordo su tutto!!!chapeau a tuo figlio che ha rinunciato ad uscire con gli amici per farvi trovare un piatto caldo!!!!


Grazie.
Non è che mio figlio, del resto, esca poco, anzi. Diciamo che è stato abituato ad aiutare, quando può, alcuni piccoli compiti a casa, come il taglio del prato, sono inderogabilmente suoi.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il commento di @Brunetta e il tuo *non è che sono opposti*, che uno escluda l'altro.
> Tu dici bene quando esprimi "Noi la pensiamo così". NOI. Una coppia unita che condivide una gestione della famiglia.
> Qua manca proprio il NOI.
> Ma il NOI, dimmi come la vedi, si forma prima della gestione pratica domestica. Altrimenti è un tentare, in modi diversi, di cacciare se DENTRO L'ALTRO. E se accade, da una parte o dall'altra, ci sarà qualcuno che si sente soffocare.


Non è una faccenda di generi, ho inteso dire.
Sono altresì convinto che non ci siano formule perfette di convivenza, ce ne sono di auspicabili, quelle dentro le quali gli individui attraverso la contrattazione si assumono liberamente un ruolo e degli impegni, dei doveri per il bene comune.
Non credo in una famiglia senza ruoli, in pratica.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è quello che ha detto @alberto15, credo. Il punto non è mangiare da soli o meno, il punto è sentirsi e comportarsi come una famiglia e non come i frequentatori di un albergo.
> 
> A casa mia, giusto per parlare di qualcosa che conosco bene, tutti hanno dei compiti e cose da fare, a seconda del tempo a disposizione e a seconda degli accordi presi tra di noi, perché come ho già spiegato, una famiglia è una specie di carretto e tutti, in base alle proprie possibilità, sono tenuti a tirarlo. Noi la pensiamo così. (Uso -Noi-, non è il plurale maiestatis, siamo mia moglie ed io, e per riflesso i figli).
> 
> ...


Quelli siete voi.
Come sono loro non è chiaro.
Per me lui ha segnalato una sciocchezza per parlare di altro. Poi, dopo lo sfogo, non ha avuto voglia di parlarne.
Stabilire noi che lei è brutta cattiva per la sciocchezza riportata, lo trovo ridicolo.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una faccenda di generi, ho inteso dire.
> Sono altresì convinto che non ci siano formule perfette di convivenza, ce ne sono di auspicabili, quelle dentro le quali gli individui attraverso la contrattazione si assumono liberamente un ruolo e degli impegni, dei doveri per il bene comune.
> Non credo in una famiglia senza ruoli, in pratica.


La penso come te, anche se lo vedo più semplicemente come essere una squadra.
La parola "dovere" a volte viene malvista, sa di peso e forzatura, mentre la partecipazione ad una squadra è un movimento per il benessere comune.

Questi concetti sono comunque abbastanza condivisibili da persone che hanno raggiunto l'età adulta, come la moglie di Alb. Io non posso sapere cosa c'è dietro, ma se lei se la gratta tutto il giorno e in tre lasciano il devasto in cucina aspettando che Alberto sistemi in tarda sera, e lui come ha scritto manifesta disappunto ma lei pare fregarsene... mi chiedo se ci sia altro dietro... mi chiedo se questi atteggiamenti siano una forma di comunicazione.
Alberto mi pare ne soffra non tanto perchè si trova lui a doversi far carico di sistemare, ma perchè sente che nessuno ha un pensiero per lui. Lui vede che lei pensa a se stessa, non lo vede, non lo vede al punto tale da fare un minimo pensiero in cui si dice "oh cavolo, mio marito torna e c'è tutto sparso in cucina, aspetta che gli rendo il locale vivibile".
Non so se capisci la differenza, non è tanto questione di indolenza, di fare, ma proprio che non le viene neppure in mente. Almeno questa è la mia impressione rispetto alla sofferenza che sente Alberto.

Edit: un vuoto di pensieri verso il marito che viene manifestato e potrebbe portare alla domanda "ma questa sarà mica che si è fatta un altro amante?"


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La penso come te, anche se lo vedo più semplicemente come essere una squadra.
> La parola "dovere" a volte viene malvista, sa di peso e forzatura, mentre la partecipazione ad una squadra è un movimento per il benessere comune.
> 
> Questi concetti sono comunque abbastanza condivisibili da persone che hanno raggiunto l'età adulta, come la moglie di Alb. Io non posso sapere cosa c'è dietro, ma se lei se la gratta tutto il giorno e in tre lasciano il devasto in cucina aspettando che Alberto sistemi in tarda sera, e lui come ha scritto manifesta disappunto ma lei pare fregarsene... mi chiedo se ci sia altro dietro... mi chiedo se questi atteggiamenti siano una forma di comunicazione.
> ...


“Sarà mica che non mi voglia bene E magari abbia anche un amante?”
Questa è la domanda.
Io non vedo nessuna devastazione, ma due piatti, una pentola è un pentolino al massimo.
Se questo viene percepito come devastazione, se ne parla.
Il punto è che si possa arrivare al punto di aver paura di parlare.
Allora sì diventa solo un gioco di potere, come dice Skorpio, ma i giochi di potere sono complicati. C’è chi cerca il potere o pensa di averlo perso in cose insignificanti, mentre domina in altre.
Non si può trasferire la propria esperienza in casa d’altri, in altre relazioni. 
A me è capitato di arrivare tardi, a volte ho trovato pronto a volte no.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli siete voi.
> Come sono loro non è chiaro.
> Per me lui ha segnalato una sciocchezza per parlare di altro. Poi, dopo lo sfogo, non ha avuto voglia di parlarne.
> *Stabilire noi che lei è brutta cattiva per la sciocchezza riportata, lo trovo ridicolo.*


Nessuno ha stabilito niente. Del resto noi possiamo parlare della faccenda solo per quello che racconta lui.
Dire che questo comportamento, (di lei) da me non sarebbe accettato è un mio diritto.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Sarà mica che non mi voglia bene E magari abbia anche un amante?”
> Questa è la domanda.
> Io non vedo nessuna devastazione, ma due piatti, una pentola è un pentolino al massimo.
> Se questo viene percepito come devastazione, se ne parla.
> ...


Non lo so se è la domanda, si ipotizzava.
Devasto è un modo colorito per dire disordire. Poi quale sia il disordine non si sa. Se entri in una cucina alle 10 di sera e per farti un uovo sei costretto a lavare le pentole perchè usate da qualcuno in precedenza che te le ha mollate lì incrostate non è piacevole, non predispone molto a essere tu ad andare "incontro" agli altri.
Quello che ha scritto @spleen del figlio, della cena preparata, non lo vedo tanto come un dovere, ma come un pensiero per i genitori, un segnale che dentro di se ha preso spazio che loro sarebbero rientrati tardi, probabilmente stanchi e affamati, e si è quindi attivato in funzione di questo.
Se dentro di se non si formava il pensiero, ma rimanevano quelli per se stesso, se ne usciva con gli amici.

Nel caso di Alberto pare che questo si ripeta giorno dopo giorno, anche se lui ha chiesto loro di sistemare. Non mi sembra proprio una cosa bella, ma non tanto per l'evento, ma perchè si sente escluso come persona. Poi dipende se è solo la cena o se c'è ben altro dietro. Qualcosa che non si colma. Però mi fermo qui. Se si sente risponderà lui.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo so se è la domanda, si ipotizzava.
> Devasto è un modo colorito per dire disordire. Poi quale sia il disordine non si sa. Se entri in una cucina alle 10 di sera e per farti un uovo sei costretto a lavare le pentole perchè usate da qualcuno in precedenza che te le ha mollate lì incrostate non è piacevole, non predispone molto a essere tu ad andare "incontro" agli altri.
> Quello che ha scritto @spleen del figlio, della cena preparata, non lo vedo tanto come un dovere, ma *come un pensiero per i genitori,* un segnale che dentro di se ha preso spazio che loro sarebbero rientrati tardi, probabilmente stanchi e affamati, e si è quindi attivato in funzione di questo.
> Se dentro di se non si formava il pensiero, ma rimanevano quelli per se stesso, se ne usciva con gli amici.
> ...


Sì, una cosa che sentiva doverosa, ritengo.
Comunque hai compreso molto bene quello che intendevo.


----------



## valentina.65 (5 Agosto 2020)

Ma perchè bisogna sempre " buttarla" su un discorso di genere? Alberto intendeva tutt' altro, il mangiare soli era solo un esempio contestualizzato in un rapporto di coppia inesistente e da qui il suo malessere.


----------



## farmer (6 Agosto 2020)

Io mi ricordo mia moglie, quando prese l'imbarcata per il tipo, era molto distante, preparava il pranzo come sempre, ma la vedevo lontana, sempre con il telefono con amiche e altro, a tavola si parlava poco, era troppo impegnata, non avevamo più quel senso di famiglia che c'è sempre stato. Mi ricordo anche che potevo arrivare tardi, uscire con amici o fare qualsiasi altra cosa, che prima gli avrebbe dato fastidio, non si incazzava più, era indifferente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo mia moglie, quando prese l'imbarcata per il tipo, era molto distante, preparava il pranzo come sempre, ma la vedevo lontana, sempre con il telefono con amiche e altro, a tavola si parlava poco, era troppo impegnata, non avevamo più quel senso di famiglia che c'è sempre stato. Mi ricordo anche che potevo arrivare tardi, uscire con amici o fare qualsiasi altra cosa, che prima gli avrebbe dato fastidio, non si incazzava più, era indifferente


Mi sembra normale che la testa non ci sia. Però c’è chi è sempre uguale.


----------



## abebis (6 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra normale che la testa non ci sia. Però c’è chi è sempre uguale.


Mi fanno paura queste persone: spero di non incontrare mai sulla mia strada una donna così.


----------



## valentina.65 (10 Agosto 2020)

ciao ragazzi siete in vacanza ?


----------



## ologramma (10 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi siete in vacanza ?


fatta già


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Agosto 2020)

Già fatte...uffi...finite


----------



## valentina.65 (10 Agosto 2020)

Io appena iniziate, sono in sardegna


----------



## Lara3 (10 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi siete in vacanza ?


Vivo in un posto dove altri vengono a far vacanza. Quindi non mi manca la vacanza altrove.


----------



## farmer (10 Agosto 2020)

Lavoro in proprio........non so cosa farò, dipende da come va


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Io appena iniziate, sono in sardegna


Insieme alla famiglia dell’ex? È


----------



## valentina.65 (10 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insieme alla famiglia dell’ex? È


No. Sono qui con due coppie amiche e un amico. Qui sul forum ho parlato di certe cose ma la mia vita è molto altro. Esco, vado a ballare, gioco a burraco, gioco a golf . Ho avuto storie, storie che sono state minate dal confronto con il mio ex, ma che comunque mi hanno riempito la vita in quei momenti. Ora esco con quest' uomo che mi piace, mi piace la sua compagnia, mi piace stare in intimità con lui .....poi c'è  sempre il confronto con quello che è stato ed èun problema....però non sono una suora o la nonnina come dici tu..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> No. Sono qui con due coppie amiche e un amico. Qui sul forum ho parlato di certe cose ma la mia vita è molto altro. Esco, vado a ballare, gioco a burraco, gioco a golf . Ho avuto storie, storie che sono state minate dal confronto con il mio ex, ma che comunque mi hanno riempito la vita in quei momenti. Ora esco con quest' uomo che mi piace, mi piace la sua compagnia, mi piace stare in intimità con lui .....poi c'è  sempre il confronto con quello che è stato ed èun problema....però non sono una suora o la nonnina come dici tu..


Nonnina o zia è il ruolo che hai descritto tu.
Sei certa che non stai semplicemente confrontando il coinvolgimento è il sesso da ventenne, anzi la te ventenne, appena trentenne con la te successiva?


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> No. Sono qui con due coppie amiche e un amico. Qui sul forum ho parlato di certe cose ma la mia vita è molto altro. Esco, vado a ballare, gioco a burraco, gioco a golf . Ho avuto storie, storie che sono state minate dal confronto con il mio ex, ma che comunque mi hanno riempito la vita in quei momenti. *Ora esco con quest' uomo che mi piace, mi piace la sua compagnia, mi piace stare in intimità con lui .....*poi c'è  sempre il confronto con quello che è stato ed èun problema....però non sono una suora o la nonnina come dici tu..


Il neretto.... guarda che è tanto, è tanta roba, essendo non più da giovanissimi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto.... guarda che è tanto, è tanta roba, essendo non più da giovanissimi.


Quoto
Ma a quanto pare siamo in pochi a pensarla così


----------



## ionio36 (10 Agosto 2020)

Buonasera, sono un nuovo utente anche se vi leggo da molto tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono un nuovo utente anche se vi leggo da molto tempo.


Benvenuto


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono un nuovo utente anche se vi leggo da molto tempo.


Benvenuto, cosa ti ha portato qui?


----------



## farmer (11 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> No. Sono qui con due coppie amiche e un amico. Qui sul forum ho parlato di certe cose ma la mia vita è molto altro. Esco, vado a ballare, gioco a burraco, gioco a golf . Ho avuto storie, storie che sono state minate dal confronto con il mio ex, ma che comunque mi hanno riempito la vita in quei momenti. Ora esco con quest' uomo che mi piace, mi piace la sua compagnia, mi piace stare in intimità con lui .....poi c'è  sempre il confronto con quello che è stato ed èun problema....però non sono una suora o la nonnina come dici tu..


 ma il confronto lo hai fatto anche con il tizio  con cui hai tradito?


----------



## valentina.65 (11 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> ma il confronto lo hai fatto anche con il tizio  con cui hai tradito?


Sei proprio fissato


----------



## valentina.65 (11 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma a quanto pare siamo in pochi a pensarla così


Hai ragione, è importante stare bene. Poi mi sprona, mi ha quasi convinta a prendere lezioni di vela. Mi ha spronato a prendere il brevetto di immersioni, andiamo ai concerti...cosa che avevo fatto rarissimamente da ragazza.... e mi piace andarci... E poi mi piace come mi ascolta


----------



## ionio36 (11 Agosto 2020)

Sono sposato da più di 30 anni.Fortunatamente non ho mai tradito.Leggendo le vs pene, sono felice. Mi dispiace cmq, per quelli che soffrono. Sia da una parte che dall'altra.Premetto che scrivo poco e leggo molto. Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## valentina.65 (11 Agosto 2020)

mi rendo conto che qui in vacanza, lontana da tutto mi sento più leggera


----------



## ionio36 (11 Agosto 2020)

A Valentina.
Ti ammiro, perché ti sei assunta le tue responsabilità,non incollando il tuo ex marito. Hai sofferto per quello che hai fatto ed hai pagato il tuo conto. Hai mantenuto un buon rapporto con lui e di questo va dato merito ad entrambi. Adesso giustamente lascia il passato alle spalle che comunque fa parte del tuo bagaglio di vita.Ma mi sembra che sei sulla giusta strada.


----------



## ionio36 (11 Agosto 2020)

Incolpando


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono un nuovo utente anche se vi leggo da molto tempo.


Ciao, benvenuto!


----------



## farmer (11 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sei proprio fissato


Scherzo daaiii


----------



## francoff (12 Agosto 2020)

Buongiorno, si è vero, nelle nostre due storie ci sono molte analogie. Non tanto nella modalità dello scoprire il suo tradimento , lo scoprii da un msg e il vederla con lui fu solo una verifica , ma analogie nel doloroso percorso di accettazione perdono e cercare di superare .


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sono sposato da più di 30 anni.Fortunatamente non ho mai tradito.Leggendo le vs pene, sono felice. Mi dispiace cmq, per quelli che soffrono. Sia da una parte che dall'altra.Premetto che scrivo poco e leggo molto. Buona giornata a tutti.


Perché sei qui nonostante la tua vita serena ?
Non ti angoscia leggere le nostre pene ?
Pensavo che altro che corso prematrimoniale, si dovrebbero far leggere a tutti quelli che si sposano le storie di questo forum.
Per farli capire il dolore che porta un tradimento.
Ti ammiro per la tua fedeltà e ti auguro una vita serena vicino a tua moglie.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché sei qui nonostante la tua vita serena ?
> Non ti angoscia leggere le nostre pene ?
> Pensavo che altro che corso prematrimoniale, si dovrebbero far leggere a tutti quelli che si sposano le storie di questo forum.
> Per farli capire il dolore che porta un tradimento.
> Ti ammiro per la tua fedeltà e ti auguro una vita serena vicino a tua moglie.


Ciao Lara, condivido appieno quello che dici a livello di corso pre matrimoniale. Ti dirò di più,io lavoro in ambito socio sanitario e quindi consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita. Chiaro che se non c'è rispetto in famiglia bisognerebbe chiudere. Ma questa è un altra cosa.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Anche al tradito farebbe bene.Perché potrebbe capire che la vita,và oltre ad un tradimento subito (non posso dire che non sia doloroso,anzi!),ma le cose che contano veramente sono altre.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2020)

Minchia che discorsi!!! a te il catechismo da bambino ha fatto male
...non è che i matrimoni vanno a monte solo per i pruriti di un momento


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Anche al tradito farebbe bene.Perché potrebbe capire che la vita,và oltre ad un tradimento subito (non posso dire che non sia doloroso,anzi!),ma le cose che contano veramente sono altre.


Sei molto saggio, grazie


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Minchia che discorsi!!! a te il catechismo da bambino ha fatto male
> ...non è che i matrimoni vanno a monte solo per i pruriti di un momento


Esatto


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Esatto


Peccato che sono ateo,con tendenze Buddiste.


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Lara, condivido appieno quello che dici a livello di corso pre matrimoniale. Ti dirò di più,io lavoro in ambito socio sanitario e quindi consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita. Chiaro che se non c'è rispetto in famiglia bisognerebbe chiudere. Ma questa è un altra cosa.


Facendo un giro in un reparto oncologico ci si rende conto che la vita è una sola. Il traditore si rende conto che la sta vivendo nel modo giusto ed il tradito si rende conto che è meglio non sprecarla con la persona "sbagliata".


----------



## Lostris (12 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Facendo un giro in un reparto oncologico ci si rende conto che la vita è una sola. Il traditore si rende conto che la sta vivendo nel modo giusto ed il tradito si rende conto che è meglio non sprecarla con la persona "sbagliata".


Mi pare una semplificazione un po’ violenta..


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi pare una semplificazione un po’ violenta..


È un punto di vista diverso da quello di Ionio. Ce ne possono essere diversi.


----------



## valentina.65 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Lara, condivido appieno quello che dici a livello di corso pre matrimoniale. Ti dirò di più,io lavoro in ambito socio sanitario e quindi consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita. Chiaro che se non c'è rispetto in famiglia bisognerebbe chiudere. Ma questa è un altra cosa.


Perdonami ma non ti pare un tantino esagerato? Poi mi pare che cataloghi il tradimento solo come risultato di noia.


----------



## valentina.65 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> A Valentina.
> Ti ammiro, perché ti sei assunta le tue responsabilità,non incollando il tuo ex marito. Hai sofferto per quello che hai fatto ed hai pagato il tuo conto. Hai mantenuto un buon rapporto con lui e di questo va dato merito ad entrambi. Adesso giustamente lascia il passato alle spalle che comunque fa parte del tuo bagaglio di vita.Ma mi sembra che sei sulla giusta strada.


L età e il guardare quello che successe così da lontano aiuta molto. All' epoca inizia anche a bere


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Facendo un giro in un reparto oncologico ci si rende conto che la vita è una sola. Il traditore si rende conto che la sta vivendo nel modo giusto ed il tradito si rende conto che è meglio non sprecarla con la persona "sbagliata".


Hai ragione. Il traditore rimane un egoista anche dopo la visita. Non cambia nulla.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2020)

boh....sarà il caldo ma a furia di banalità e semplificazioni mi fate voglia di andare sul sito di "novella 2000", almeno lì ci sono le foto dei topless estivi


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Il traditore rimane un egoista anche dopo la visita. Non cambia nulla.


Quello che mi dispiace è, che leggendovi,escluse poche utenti,non vedo un po' di positività, un po' di grinta. Non si può rimuginare a vita su un tradimento subito o fatto. Il rischio è la depressione (magari latente a prescindere). Comunque Valentina dice giusto che anche l'età( e l'esperienza dico io),contano.
Ps sono anch'io molto over 50, ma sono pieno di voglia di fare, di hobby di letture.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Quello che mi dispiace è, che leggendovi,escluse poche utenti,non vedo un po' di positività, un po' di grinta. Non si può rimuginare a vita su un tradimento subito o fatto. Il rischio è la depressione (magari latente a prescindere). Comunque Valentina dice giusto che anche l'età( e l'esperienza dico io),contano.
> Ps sono anch'io molto over 50, ma sono pieno di voglia di fare, di hobby di letture.


Hai ragione... una volta arrivati a 70 anni o più ci renderemo conto quanto sia stato stupido rimuginare in effetti su una cosa che non era importante. Sprecare anni in depressione per cosa ?
Grazie di avermelo ricordato.
Io ho mantenuto un aria triste anche se ho voltato la pagina. Dovrei ridere di più.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... una volta arrivati a 70 anni o più ci renderemo conto quanto sia stato stupido rimuginare in effetti su una cosa che non era importante. Sprecare anni in depressione per cosa ?
> Grazie di avermelo ricordato.
> Io ho mantenuto un aria triste anche se ho voltato la pagina. Dovrei ridere di più.


Sono contento per te.Io quello che tu dici,relativamente ai 70 anni (anche prima), lo vedo al lavoro tutti i giorni. Non ne vale assolutamente la pena.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> ... quindi consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita.


A volte l'effetto di quelle "escursioni" può essere esattamente l'opposto, non è detto

Ti fa un po' il gioco del tipo: "e io mi sto a fare un culo così da mattina a sera per rischiare di rifinire come questi poveretti?" 

E allora vai di sbarroccio. 

Non è un caso che tra le corsie degli ospedali si tromba di brutto
Troppi spettacoli brutti da scacciare

Benvenuto!


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> boh....sarà il caldo ma a furia di banalità e semplificazioni mi fate voglia di andare sul sito di "novella 2000", almeno lì ci sono le foto dei topless estivi


Il caldo ti rende acido più del solito


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non ti pare un tantino esagerato? Poi mi pare che cataloghi il tradimento solo come risultato di noia.


Hai ragione, ma la noia è una delle conseguenze  della insoddisfazione (che rimane la causa), ad esempio (e non è una critica,sia ben chiaro),da quanto hai scritto finora, sembra ci  fosse una incompatibilità di fondo tra te ed il tuo ex. A te piace avere hobby,viaggiare ed anche un po',essere al centro delle attenzioni. Magari il tuo ex non era così predisposto,altrimenti non lo avresti tradito, anche senza precauzioni nell'essere scoperta.(Le possibilità erano poche ma non nulle). Quando si corre un rischio del genere anche inconsciamente, si cerca una rottura. E ribadisco che è solo una mia analisi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte l'effetto di quelle "escursioni" può essere esattamente l'opposto, non è detto
> 
> Ti fa un po' il gioco del tipo: "e io mi sto a fare un culo così da mattina a sera per rischiare di rifinire come questi poveretti?"
> 
> ...


Concordo!!!!
Medici e infermieri sono 2 categorie a rischio di scappatelle extra coniugali....
E poi se ho voglia di avere un extra non è che a pensare a tutte le cose brutte di sto mondo mi fa passare la voglia...
Onestamente la prima volta che ho tradito mio marito è stato proprio nell' anno in cui è morta mia madre malata oncologica!!!!
Quindi invece di stare a casa a dire le preghiere ho preferito inginocchiarmi in un altro modo


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo!!!!
> Medici e infermieri sono 2 categorie a rischio di scappatelle extra coniugali....
> E poi se ho voglia di avere un extra non è che a pensare a tutte le cose brutte di sto mondo mi fa passare la voglia...
> Onestamente la prima volta che ho tradito mio marito è stato proprio nell' anno in cui è morta mia madre malata oncologica!!!!
> Quindi invece di stare a casa a dire le preghiere ho preferito inginocchiarmi in un altro modo


Il bello del mondo è che è vario! O no?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo!!!!
> Medici e infermieri sono 2 categorie a rischio di scappatelle extra coniugali....
> E poi se ho voglia di avere un extra non è che a pensare a tutte le cose brutte di sto mondo mi fa passare la voglia...
> Onestamente la prima volta che ho tradito mio marito è stato proprio nell' anno in cui è morta mia madre malata oncologica!!!!
> Quindi invece di stare a casa a dire le preghiere ho preferito inginocchiarmi in un altro modo


Ma le ragioni sono in chi tradisce.
Tutti sappiamo che la vita è breve, ma ognuno avrà rimorsi e rimpianti in base ai suoi valori.
Ci sarà chi rimpiangerà ogni cosa persa e chi avrà rimorso per ciò che ha fatto che ha fatto soffrire gli altri.
Dipende anche da come funzionerà la testa.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo!!!!
> Medici e infermieri sono 2 categorie a rischio di scappatelle extra coniugali....
> E poi se ho voglia di avere un extra non è che a pensare a tutte le cose brutte di sto mondo mi fa passare la voglia...
> Onestamente la prima volta che ho tradito mio marito è stato proprio nell' anno in cui è morta mia madre malata oncologica!!!!
> Quindi invece di stare a casa a dire le preghiere ho preferito inginocchiarmi in un altro modo


Direi che sono reazioni ampiamente suffragate dai fatti e dalla esperienza. 

Peraltro molto umane anche


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le ragioni sono in chi tradisce.
> Tutti sappiamo che la vita è breve, ma ognuno avrà rimorsi e rimpianti in base ai suoi valori.
> Ci sarà chi rimpiangerà ogni cosa persa e chi avrà rimorso per ciò che ha fatto che ha fatto soffrire gli altri.
> Dipende anche da come funzionerà la testa.


È vero,ma resta, che per chi ha subito il torto questa è una magra soddisfazione. La vera soddisfazione è essere felici a prescindere dall'altro.


----------



## Carola (12 Agosto 2020)

Io proprio perché credo che la vita non vada sprecata ho deciso di separarmi per non stare più a crogiolarmi in un matrimonio che era palesemente finito 
E nonostante le inevitabili difficoltà dei primi momenti con il mio ex marito ho un rapporto sereno,  non posso definirlo di amicizia ma sicuramente non più rancoroso nel senso che prima mi aspettavo cose che puntualmente non arrivavano ora non più 
Ho una storia con un uomo che mi rende felice lui che amo riamata e mi fa sentire bene 
L ex si vive le sue storie con al leggerezza ed il poco impegno che metteva anche nel matrimonio ma insieme restiamo genitori complici per i nostri figli . Non era certo cosa sognavo da bambina Questo epilogo ma si può sbagaliare sapere guardare avanti e ridarsi delle possibilità piuttosto che continuare ad essere infelici cercando fuori ( almeno così facevo io qnd tradivo ) 
Ho anche compreso che molti errori li feci io nel rapporto facendo la mamma e non ritagliando  spazi x la coppia lasciandomi andare a rivestire solo il ruolo genitoriale spesso in maniera nervosa senza chiedere aiuti che mi avrebbero aiutato .. solo che a 28 anni non lo sai .. io auguro a tutti di provare a cercare La serenità nelle cose che hanno e se non fosse sufficiente di saper voltare pagina senza troppa rabbia


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> È vero,ma resta, che per chi ha subito il torto questa è una magra soddisfazione. La vera soddisfazione è essere felici a prescindere dall'altro.


Io ho subito il torto.
Peggio per lui. Io non ho rimpianti o rimorsi e non bramo che lui abbia rimorsi o rimpianti.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Direi che sono reazioni ampiamente suffragate dai fatti e dalla esperienza.
> 
> Peraltro molto umane anche


Io che lavoro in nell'ambiente non lo ho mai fatto. Cerco sempre di mantenere le distanze. Poi io rispondo di me, non lo so' gli altri e nemmeno mi interessa. Ognuno ha la sua coscienza. Ma volendo si può fare nessuno ti costringe. 
Inoltre se mi permetti, per gli operatori è un lavoro,se non fossero distaccati non potrebbero farlo. Per uno invece che non è dentro,la cosa sarebbe ben diversa. Il suggerimento è per chi vuole mettersi in discussione. Per gli altri pazienza,sopravviveremo.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io che lavoro in nell'ambiente non lo ho mai fatto. Cerco sempre di mantenere le distanze. Poi io rispondo di me, non lo so' gli altri e nemmeno mi interessa.


Quando però prima parlando di "altri" hai scritto questo, pareva invece tu lo sapessi benissimo, e se poi dici che non ti interessa forse è bene evitare di dare consigli

"consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita"

Io credo, molto "distaccatamente" che un giretto in un reparto oncologico possa fare molti effetti diversi

Dalla voglia di farsi DUE giretti in un reparto oncologico, alla voglia di andarsi subito a fare un'orgia con qualche sconosciuto/a

Non a tutti tutto fa lo stesso effetto 

Io non lo consiglierei, e proprio per il motivo che dicevi tu, e cioè :"non so degli altri"


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando però prima parlando di "altri" hai scritto questo, pareva invece tu lo sapessi benissimo, e se poi dici che non ti interessa forse è bene evitare di dare consigli
> 
> "consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita"
> 
> ...


Ok a te non lo consiglio, per gli altri me lo diranno loro stessi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok a te non lo consiglio, per gli altri me lo diranno loro stessi.


Ciao onestamente se bastasse avere una malattia o vedere una malattia per non fare corna...nessuno avrebbe più l amante...
Ma non è così semplice..  
Se non ci sei passato...non puoi saperlo


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao onestamente se bastasse avere una malattia o vedere una malattia per non fare corna...nessuno avrebbe più l amante...
> Ma non è così semplice..
> Se non ci sei passato...non puoi saperlo


Comunque io non ho mai scritto che questo serve a non fare le corna.Se hai voglia ed anche tempo,prova a rileggere bene quello che ho scritto.


----------



## abebis (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Lara, condivido appieno quello che dici a livello di corso pre matrimoniale. Ti dirò di più,io lavoro in ambito socio sanitario e quindi *consiglio vivamente a tutte le persone annoiate, (prima di mandare a monte una famiglia o un matrimonio comunque dignitoso) di farsi un giretto in una RSA o in un reparto oncologico di un ospedale. Vedrai ,come si trova subito un senso alla vita. *Chiaro che se non c'è rispetto in famiglia bisognerebbe chiudere. Ma questa è un altra cosa.


E dei bimbi che muoiono di fame in Biafra, ne vogliamo parlare? E della pace nel mondo? E della plastica negli oceani che strozza i pesciolini innocenti?


----------



## Martes (12 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao onestamente se bastasse avere una malattia o vedere una malattia per non fare corna...nessuno avrebbe più l amante...
> Ma non è così semplice..
> Se non ci sei passato...non puoi saperlo


Adesso saremmo a posto. Il Covid ha alitato sul collo di tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E dei bimbi che muoiono di fame in Biafra, ne vogliamo parlare? E della pace nel mondo? E della plastica negli oceani che strozza i pesciolini innocenti?


Hai riferimenti datati.
Hai genitori anziani?








						Ma chi erano i bambini del Biafra?
					

"Pensa ai bambini del Biafra": quanti se lo sono sentiti dire o lo dicono ancora ai propri figli di fronte a un capriccio a tavola. Ma chi erano i ba…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io che lavoro in nell'ambiente non lo ho mai fatto. Cerco sempre di mantenere le distanze. Poi io rispondo di me, non lo so' gli altri e nemmeno mi interessa. Ognuno ha la sua coscienza. Ma volendo si può fare nessuno ti costringe.
> Inoltre se mi permetti, per gli operatori è un lavoro,se non fossero distaccati non potrebbero farlo. Per uno invece che non è dentro,la cosa sarebbe ben diversa. Il suggerimento è per chi vuole mettersi in discussione. Per gli altri pazienza,sopravviveremo.


Ok ho provato a dire la mia,purtroppo non è possibile e probabilmente non ne vale la pena.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque continuerò a leggervi.


----------



## spleen (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Comunque continuerò a leggervi.


Intervieni e dì quello che ti senti di dire invece. Le varie opinioni hanno sempre una loro dignità. Troverai sempre qualcuno che non la pensa come te, qualcuno che ti vuole far passare per fesso, qualcuno che invece condivide e ti ascolta, è normale.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok ho provato a dire la mia,purtroppo non è possibile e probabilmente non ne vale la pena.


Credo che, nonostante l'indispensabile distanza emotiva che attui nella tua quotidianità, la visione del dolore e della vicinanza con la morte ti hanno portato a riflessioni profonde e a creare una tua scala di valori. Ma altri ...sono diversi.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Intervieni e dì quello che ti senti di dire invece. Le varie opinioni hanno sempre una loro dignità. Troverai sempre qualcuno che non la pensa come te, qualcuno che ti vuole far passare per fesso, qualcuno che invece condivide e ti ascolta, è normale.


grazie, è un buon incoraggiamento.


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok ho provato a dire la mia,purtroppo non è possibile e probabilmente non ne vale la pena.


E ti arrendi così?! Il giro nel reparto oncologico dovrebbe averti insegnato anche questo.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E ti arrendi così?! Il giro nel reparto oncologico dovrebbe averti insegnato anche questo.


Hai ragione, anche li ogni tanto ci si scoraggia,ma poi ci si riprende subito. Comunque lavoro in una RSA.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Agosto 2020)

Comunque ho lavorato anche in un hospice.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Agosto 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok ho provato a dire la mia,purtroppo non è possibile e probabilmente non ne vale la pena.


E hai fatto bene, e qui ti viene reso possibile dirlo

Io credo che questa tua visione corrisponda a un teorema che io non riconosco oggettivamente nei fatti

Se il tuo teorema fosse corretto (un giro in un reparto oncologico scaccia via ogni pensiero verso una persona che non è della tua famiglia, perchè acquisisci una visione che ti allontana certe idee) chiunque lavorasse in una rsa o in un reparto oncologico o in un istituto per bambini malformati, o alla Camera mortuaria, avrebbe automaticamente una sorta di immunità da questo tipo di situazioni.

Io ritengo invece che questa immunità non la si acquisisca in questo modo

Dirò di più, ritengo che questa immunità non sia acquisibile.


----------



## patroclo (13 Agosto 2020)

Per mia esperienza personale, e non, posso dire che certi lutti dolorosi, intendo di congiunti con malattie lunghe e devastanti, hanno scatenato una voglia di vivere e di uscire da una coppia in cui non ci si sente più compresi. Diciamo che hanno dato la stura a desideri repressi e hanno fatto cadere molti freni inibitori.
Naturalmente tutto ciò non fa statistica...ma neanche il tuo discorso della riscoperta dei valori "importanti". 
Il dolore scatena molte reazioni diverse, si può avere una reazione in un senso e nell'altro....tutto qui.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Per mia esperienza personale, e non, posso dire che certi lutti dolorosi, intendo di congiunti con malattie lunghe e devastanti, hanno scatenato una voglia di vivere e di uscire da una coppia in cui non ci si sente più compresi. Diciamo che hanno dato la stura a desideri repressi e hanno fatto cadere molti freni inibitori.
> Naturalmente tutto ciò non fa statistica...ma neanche il tuo discorso della riscoperta dei valori "importanti".
> Il dolore scatena molte reazioni diverse, si può avere una reazione in un senso e nell'altro....tutto qui.


Come è accaduto a me ...


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

Scusate ma non riesco a non pensare alla nuova compagna e a come si sente con la presenza della moglie che parla dell'ex marito da pentita. Insomma dovresti farti una vita.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ho tradito e , una volta scoperta,  mio marito ha voluto il divorzio. Per me è stato veramente un trauma , non volevo divorziare ma lui , persa la fiducia è stato irremovibile. Ho passato qualche anno psicologicamente molto provata a causa del divorzio. Il tempo passa e lenisce il dolore. Ad oggi ho un buon rapporto con lui e per quanto sia possibile,  siamo complici visto che abbiamo 2 figli assieme. Lui si è rifatto una famiglia e ha una bambina. Ho iniziato a leggere questo forum dopo essere stata alla festa di laurea del mio figlio maggiore . Io e il mio exmarito siamo stati molto vicini e mi sono vista a pensare a come sarebbe stato senza il tradimento. Lo vedevo con la sua nuova compagna e la bambina e pensavo che ci sarei stata io lì con lui e che la bambina sarebbe stata la nostra bambina. Comunque sono serena perchè alla fine sono tutti contenti , tutti ad eccezione di me che a volte , non sempre, mi assale un po' di nostalgia. Nostalgia come oggi  e allora vi ho scritto per un po' di compagnia.


Inquietante.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Settembre 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Inquietante.


Perché inquietante?


----------



## ionio36 (7 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi è proprio invicibile il pensiero di come un uomo dopo 15 anni di relazione vedendo un cambiamento (per me positivo, ma sono gusti) della propria moglie non si ponga e soprattutto non faccia domande.


Non essendo un impulsivo (di norma),rileggo anche a distanza di tempo alcuni interventi. Posso confermare che non è detto che uno si debba necessariamente porre la domanda, perché mia moglie mi propone certe cose mai fatte?
Potrebbe averle viste anche in un porno, o comunque a distanza di anni,essersi spinta un po' più in là con la complicità. Non è che un marito,quando tutto procede abbastanza bene ,il sesso è buono, debba pensare che ,"qui gatta ci cova"!


----------



## ionio36 (7 Febbraio 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai interpretato nel modo corretto. Dopo tutti questi post faccio veramente fatica a comprendere come mai ciò non venga compreso.
> 
> 
> Quando vedo delle domande che non sono domande ma   da domande l' embolo parte a me.
> ...


Sai perché la tua storia interessa così tanto,perché sei una delle poche





valentina.65 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ho vissuto, ho stretto amicizie, coltivato interessi, ho avuto storie....  La nostalgia vera , questo malessere è cresciuto a dismisura dopo la festa di nostro figlio lo spartiacque è stato quel periodo. Il sentimento per lui c' era sempre , in questi anni c' è sempre stato, però non mi tagliava le gambe ...


Sai perché? Perché sei arrivata ad un età in cui si cominciano a fare dei bilanci abbastanza importanti, arrivati a questo punto,si è definiti adulti vecchi.Cosa vuol dire questo? Che stiamo per affrontare quella che viene definita vecchiaia. A questa età si dovrebbe avere una famiglia, nipotini tra i piedi mentre cucini,figli da consigliare. Quello che hai costruito finora è quello che resta. Da adesso in poi si ragiona su come andare in pensione,crearsi degli hobby per affrontare questa fase della vita. Ma non si costruisce più nulla di nuovo o quasi.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sembra quei gruppi degli alcolisti anonimi.
> 
> Ciao Valentina.


Io li ho frequentati alcolisti anonimi, per 16 anni.
e ti assicuro che qui è una passeggiata a confronto.


----------



## valentina.65 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Inquietante.


Perchè inquietante?


----------



## ionio36 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Inquietante.


Ci fai paura, ci sei ancora? Hai visto qualche cosa di incredibilmente strano? O stavi scrivendo mentre guardavi un horror?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sai perché la tua storia interessa così tanto,perché sei una delle poche
> Sai perché? Perché sei arrivata ad un età in cui si cominciano a fare dei bilanci abbastanza importanti, arrivati a questo punto,si è definiti adulti vecchi.Cosa vuol dire questo? Che stiamo per affrontare quella che viene definita vecchiaia. A questa età si dovrebbe avere una famiglia, nipotini tra i piedi mentre cucini,figli da consigliare. Quello che hai costruito finora è quello che resta. Da adesso in poi si ragiona su come andare in pensione,crearsi degli hobby per affrontare questa fase della vita. Ma non si costruisce più nulla di nuovo o quasi.


Sai questa visione la trovo molto limitante. 
Tranne che procreare figli, si possono avere ancora progetti. 
Certo la maturità non ha più la scaltrezza giovanile, ma non per questo deve portare ad un bilancio di chiusura di fine esercizio. 
Se penso che la pensione la si arriva a prendere a ben oltre 60 anni direi che fino ad allora ci sono ben altre cose da risolvere. 
Io i nipotini tra i piedi non me li ci vedo proprio, tanto meno ricoprire il ruolo di dispensatore di saggezza. 
Di Valentina fa specie la rassegnata tristezza di aver perso l'unico uomo importante della sua vita e non essere riuscita più ad andare avanti. 
Si è fermata è l'età non c'entra


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai questa visione la trovo molto limitante.
> Tranne che procreare figli, si possono avere ancora progetti.
> Certo la maturità non ha più la scaltrezza giovanile, ma non per questo deve portare ad un bilancio di chiusura di fine esercizio.
> Se penso che la pensione la si arriva a prendere a ben oltre 60 anni direi che fino ad allora ci sono ben altre cose da risolvere.
> ...


Non ho interpretato la visione di Ionio come esclusione di progetti, ma come accettazione del trascorrere del tempo, cosa che è difficile in un periodo storico che ci ha allungato la vita, ma che non riusciamo facilmente a trovare come organizzarla. Non abbiamo modelli nel passato.
Ma non si può pensare di ricominciare con una ripetizione di cicli giovanili.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai questa visione la trovo molto limitante.
> Tranne che procreare figli, si possono avere ancora progetti.
> Certo la maturità non ha più la scaltrezza giovanile, ma non per questo deve portare ad un bilancio di chiusura di fine esercizio.
> Se penso che la pensione la si arriva a prendere a ben oltre 60 anni direi che fino ad allora ci sono ben altre cose da risolvere.
> ...


se permetti dato che sono nonno e di esperienza ne ho da vendere ,permetti che ti dico: non sai che ti perdi


----------



## ionio36 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Probabilmente io parlo in modo incompleto,perché ognuno ha un suo vissuto. Io mi riferivo al mio caso. Anche se i discorsi che sento al lavoro, non sono distanti da quello che ho scritto.Non so che lavoro faccia Valentina, ma penso che le sue problematiche siano dovute a scelte di molto tempo fa,cioè di non superare il lutto del divorzio.Comunque devo anche dire che,visto lo spazio limitato di questo forum,a volte le risposte sono abbastanza secche ed avrebbero bisogno di più sfumature, per essere complete.
Comunque Brunetta ha capito le sfumature che non ho dato.


----------



## ionio36 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Faccio l'esempio del cane viziato:
Io lo tratto molto bene, ma di sicuro non compro per lui i prodotti più costosi, ma intendevo dire che lo coccolo molto,me lo porto dietro quasi sempre quando vado a passeggio, chiaramente senza eccedere nel viziarlo con cose superflue.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho interpretato la visione di Ionio come esclusione di progetti, ma come accettazione del trascorrere del tempo, cosa che è difficile in un periodo storico che ci ha allungato la vita, ma che non riusciamo facilmente a trovare come organizzarla. Non abbiamo modelli nel passato.
> Ma non si può pensare di ricominciare con una ripetizione di cicli giovanili.


A me l'imm


ologramma ha detto:


> se permetti dato che sono nonno e di esperienza ne ho da vendere ,permetti che ti dico: non sai che ti perdi


No no guarda me lo perdo volentieri. Forse quando avrò 70 anni o più ne sentirò il bisogno. Ho ancora troppe cose che ho voglia di fare


----------



## ionio36 (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> se permetti dato che sono nonno e di esperienza ne ho da vendere ,permetti che ti dico: non sai che ti perdi


Ciao Ologramma.
Ti assicuro che non mi perdo niente,il mio lavoro lo considero un Hobby, nel senso che il mio focus vero è sugli hobby, che nella mia mente diventano il lavoro.Io e mia moglie amiamo i fiori ed i giardini e questa passione ci porta, Covid permettendo, a girare  per parchi, ville,fiere del settore,oltre a passeggiate e soggiorni (brevi) per apprezzare e ricevere spunti. Inoltre io sono in particolare appassionato di Koi ed ho contagiato anche mia moglie.
Credimi che ho una vita piena. I figli sono grandi e prendiamo piu  tempo per noi. Ciò non esclude quanto ho scritto in precedenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho interpretato la visione di Ionio come esclusione di progetti, ma come accettazione del trascorrere del tempo, cosa che è difficile in un periodo storico che ci ha allungato la vita, ma che non riusciamo facilmente a trovare come organizzarla. Non abbiamo modelli nel passato.
> Ma non si può pensare di ricominciare con una ripetizione di cicli giovanili.


Ma io non vedo questa difficoltà. 
In passato le persone di sentivano 'vecchie"  50 anni. 
Il pensionamento è l'elemento che definisce il passaggio. 
A me fanno girare i cosiddetti quelli che mi dicono di non vedere l'ora di andare in pensione per riposarsi. 
Conosco ultra 80 enni che lavorano ancora, rendendo redditizio un hobby giovanile. 
Credo che tutto dipenda da come hai vissuto



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho interpretato la visione di Ionio come esclusione di progetti, ma come accettazione del trascorrere del tempo, cosa che è difficile in un periodo storico che ci ha allungato la vita, ma che non riusciamo facilmente a trovare come organizzarla. Non abbiamo modelli nel passato.
> Ma non si può pensare di ricominciare con una ripetizione di cicli giovanili.


Il ciclo giovanile matura da se, quello che si fa a 5 anni non lo si fa a 20.
Ogni età ha le sue esigenze e soprattutto cogliere i nuovi stimoli



ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Ologramma.
> Ti assicuro che non mi perdo niente,il mio lavoro lo considero un Hobby, nel senso che il mio focus vero è sugli hobby, che nella mia mente diventano il lavoro.Io e mia moglie amiamo i fiori ed i giardini e questa passione ci porta, Covid permettendo, a girare  per parchi, ville,fiere del settore,oltre a passeggiate e soggiorni (brevi) per apprezzare e ricevere spunti. Inoltre io sono in particolare appassionato di Koi ed ho contagiato anche mia moglie.
> Credimi che ho una vita piena. I figli sono grandi e prendiamo piu  tempo per noi. Ciò non esclude quanto ho scritto in precedenza.


Cos'è il Koi?


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me l'imm
> 
> No no guarda me lo perdo volentieri. Forse quando avrò 70 anni o più ne sentirò il bisogno. Ho ancora troppe cose che ho voglia di fare


difatti io li ho quelli anni , però penso che se lo fossi diventato anche prima  non mi dispiaceva , i figli sono usciti tardi , io già a 27 ero dichiarato tardone  per i miei tempi  pensa ora
Visto bene ora ti scambiavo per  Valentina  , sai l'età avanza


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me l'imm
> 
> No no guarda me lo perdo volentieri. Forse quando avrò 70 anni o più ne sentirò il bisogno. Ho ancora troppe cose che ho voglia di fare


Ma avere nipoti non significa avere come lavoro la custodia degli stessi, soprattutto se sei giovane e ancora lavori, ma neppure se sei in pensione, quando non ne hai l’energia, significa vedere in loro un futuro che non vivremo e gioire di questo, perché sono la forma della eternità umana.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma io non vedo questa difficoltà.
> In passato le persone di sentivano 'vecchie"  50 anni.
> Il pensionamento è l'elemento che definisce il passaggio.
> A me fanno girare i cosiddetti quelli che mi dicono di non vedere l'ora di andare in pensione per riposarsi.
> ...


Mi spieghi?
Solo se si producono soldi si ha soddisfazione in ciò che si fa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti io li ho quelli anni , però penso che se lo fossi diventato anche prima  non mi dispiaceva , i figli sono usciti tardi , io già a 27 ero dichiarato tardone  per i miei tempi  pensa ora
> Visto bene ora ti scambiavo per  Valentina  , sai l'età avanza


Nuuu non mi scambiare con nessuno


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nuuu non mi scambiare con nessuno


quando mai ti ho presente  come se fossi davanti a me


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma avere nipoti non significa avere come lavoro la custodia degli stessi, soprattutto se sei giovane e ancora lavori, ma neppure se sei in pensione, quando non ne hai l’energia, significa vedere in loro un futuro che non vivremo e gioire di questo, perché sono la forma della eternità umana.


No io intendo che ho voglia di stare senza bambini per un pò. Ho dedicato molto ai miei, vorrei godermi la mia vita senza più avere troppi vincoli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi?
> Solo se si producono soldi si ha soddisfazione in ciò che si fa?


No però hanno anche una soddisfazione economica che permette loro di avere cose che con la sola pensione non potrebbero avere. 
Ti dirò di più uno di questi non regala neanche a morire una delle sue creazioni. Se paghi bene se no niente


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> quando mai ti ho presente  come se fossi davanti a me


A beh


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A beh


ora è se magna . ho una fame


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora è se magna . ho una fame


Ma dai!! Fosse una novità


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No io intendo che ho voglia di stare senza bambini per un pò. Ho dedicato molto ai miei, vorrei godermi la mia vita senza più avere troppi vincoli.


Ma perché mai i nipoti dovrebbero essere un vincolo?
Saranno, quando ci saranno, un vincolo d’amore che troverai, come tutti, più piacevoli delle altre possibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No però hanno anche una soddisfazione economica che permette loro di avere cose che con la sola pensione non potrebbero avere.
> Ti dirò di più uno di questi non regala neanche a morire una delle sue creazioni. Se paghi bene se no niente


Non capisco.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi?
> Solo se si producono soldi si ha soddisfazione in ciò che si fa?


Da quello che scrive si.
Pensa che io non vedo l’ora di ritirarmi per spenderli i soldi.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Febbraio 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Perchè inquietante?


Vale ma quell'omino che frequentavi ti sòna ancora, oppure si è ritirato?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No no guarda me lo perdo volentieri. Forse quando avrò 70 anni o più ne sentirò il bisogno. Ho ancora troppe cose che ho voglia di fare


Anche io penso che una volta che finalmente non dovrò più lavorare mi piacerebbe fare tante cose se la salute tiene 
Sarà egoistico ma lo vedo con i miei nipotini (figli di mio cognato), li reggo al massimo mezz’ora. 
Anche per i miei figli spero che prima di pensare a una famiglia realizzino altri sogni o progetti


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai i nipoti dovrebbero essere un vincolo?
> Saranno, quando ci saranno, un vincolo d’amore che troverai, come tutti, più piacevoli delle altre possibilità.


I miei sono stati un vincolo per i miei genitori
Curandoli tutto il giorno o mezza giornata hanno passato gli anni della pensione a aiutare me. 
Posso solo ringraziarli. Dubito che avrò voglia di fare altrettanto. Non ho proprio l’ambizione di diventare nonna.


----------



## ionio36 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cos'è il Koi?


Sono le carpe colorate, di origine giapponese.


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io penso che una volta che finalmente non dovrò più lavorare mi piacerebbe fare tante cose se la salute tiene
> Sarà egoistico ma lo vedo con i miei nipotini (figli di mio cognato), li reggo al massimo mezz’ora.
> Anche per i miei figli spero che prima di pensare a una famiglia realizzino altri sogni o progetti


idem idem idem
La famiglia e'bella ma ti vincola tantissimo soptutto una donna ed è inutile dire che non è così perché lo è
Poi c'è gente che nasce senza particolari voglie di realizziare altre cose e va ben così
C'è anche chi si realizza cucinando e lavando panni x tutti facendolo con amore io piuttosto vado a fare panini al bar ma almeno sono retribuita e più realizzata 
A me personalmente se mia figlia mi dicesse che vuole godersi la vita sola con un compagno mah non mindispererei perche lei piu dei suoi fratelli (se le cose nel breve non cambieranno )si farà comunque un gran culo a realizzarsi nelLavoro e gestire famiglia siamo culturalmente anni luce indietro in Italia

io non ho avuto nonni tati  e ho tirato su i miei tre con tate ( costava meno del nido moltiplicato tre e nel caso di malanni) e poi incastri di ogni tipo
i nonni lavoravano tutti
Io anche dovessi essere in pensione di sicuro non mi accollerò evevtuali nipoti  tutto il giorno !! Non ne avrei voglia e ho altre cose in mente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho capito perché equiparate diventare nonni a diventare una educatrice del nido.
I miei figli sono andati al nido, poi scuola dell’infanzia con il prolungamento, quindi tempo pieno e prevedono di fare altrettanto con i loro. Non mi ammazzerei certamente stando con loro un po’ di tempo, come *non* hanno fatto i nonni dei miei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai i nipoti dovrebbero essere un vincolo?
> Saranno, quando ci saranno, un vincolo d’amore che troverai, come tutti, più piacevoli delle altre possibilità.


Adesso per me è troppo presto. Non sono pronta


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché equiparate diventare nonni a diventare una educatrice del nido.
> I miei figli sono andati al nido, poi scuola dell’infanzia con il prolungamento, quindi tempo pieno e prevedono di fare altrettanto con i loro. Non mi ammazzerei certamente stando con loro un po’ di tempo, come *non* hanno fatto i nonni dei miei.


perché molti chiedono ai nonni di dare una mano
I nidi costano idem le tate e molto non possono permetterselo 

cmq di al di diventare nonni io vedo troppe mamme lavoratrici stritolate dal doppio ruolo era così x me ed è così x le mie colleghe  più  giovani e allora che si realizzinonon metterei nella lista dei desirerei l avere una famiglia insomma non e' x niente semplice x quanto bello


----------



## ionio36 (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> perché molti chiedono ai nonni di dare una mano
> I nidi costano idem le tate e molto non possono permetterselo
> 
> cmq di al di diventare nonni io vedo troppe mamme lavoratrici stritolate dal doppio ruolo era così x me ed è così x le mie colleghe  più  giovani e allora che si realizzinonon metterei nella lista dei desirerei l avere una famiglia insomma non e' x niente semplice x quanto bello


Io comunque per mio nipote,farei qualche sacrificio. È chiaro che se dovessi averlo con me magari per un giorno intero, mi verrebbe appresso.Comunque trasmetto la mia esperienza senza diventare un educatore.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso per me è troppo presto. Non sono pronta


Una mia collega è diventata nonna 38 anni, non era pronta .
Quando la nipote aveva cinque anni si faceva chiamare per nome. Adesso ha nove nipoti e li vede a piccole dosi, ma ne è molto felice.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché equiparate diventare nonni a diventare una educatrice del nido.
> I miei figli sono andati al nido, poi scuola dell’infanzia con il prolungamento, quindi tempo pieno e prevedono di fare altrettanto con i loro. Non mi ammazzerei certamente stando con loro un po’ di tempo, come *non* hanno fatto i nonni dei miei.


Tu hai detto che non è vincolante. A volte lo è. Mia mamma ha scelto di curare il mio primo figlio tutto il giorno e il secondo mezza giornata 
Posso esserle solo grata. Non credo che sarei in un futuro la mia disponibilità esattamente come se penso ai miei figli non penso all’idea che si facciano una famiglia come realizzazione . Penso che possano essere sereni anche senzs. Sarà una scelta loro


----------



## valentina.65 (10 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vale ma quell'omino che frequentavi ti sòna ancora, oppure si è ritirato?


Alla grande. Maratone interminabili . Da quel punto di vista mi soddisfa pienamente


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Alla grande. Maratone interminabili . Da quel punto di vista mi soddisfa pienamente



 E allora è gia tanta roba

poi non penso tu voglia risposarti per cui goditi i tuoi spazi e La tua libertà
Quanto al tuo ex se riesci a viverlo senza nostalgia meglio 
Io ci riesco siamo amici 
Ma se fosse lì con un pupo tra le braccia credo avrei fatto fatica ( anche perché x i nostri non c era mai )


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che non è vincolante. A volte lo è. Mia mamma ha scelto di curare il mio primo figlio tutto il giorno e il secondo mezza giornata
> Posso esserle solo grata. Non credo che sarei in un futuro la mia disponibilità esattamente come se penso ai miei figli non penso all’idea che si facciano una famiglia come realizzazione . Penso che possano essere sereni anche senzs. Sarà una scelta loro


Ma i tuoi figli sono ragazzini. I miei sono sul punto di...
Hanno compagno e compagna con cui stanno bene e vogliono una famiglia e ne sono molto contenta.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi figli sono ragazzini. I miei sono sul punto di...
> Hanno compagno e compagna con cui stanno bene e vogliono una famiglia e ne sono molto contenta.


Nuuuuh la famiglia nuuuuhhh

scherzo eh
Dipende anche dall età


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Nuuuuh la famiglia nuuuuhhh
> 
> scherzo eh
> Dipende anche dall età


I miei la vogliono e ne sono contenta.
Però io avevo un padre che diceva che se un uomo a quarant’anni o cinquant‘anni non ha una famiglia è un poveretto.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei la vogliono e ne sono contenta.
> Però io avevo un padre che diceva che se un uomo a quarant’anni o cinquant‘anni non ha una famiglia è un poveretto.


ma no ti prego
Ho amici che non hanno  figli e non sono poveretti eh alcuni x scelte altri x destino
Io x i miei figli che decidessero  loro dico solo che non è detto sia sinonimo di felicità e realizzazione anzi a volte può limitare ma parlo per le donne principalmente perché ti obbligano a scegliere o a vivere da sclerata 
Questo lo dicono anche gli uomini 

la giirnata diventa una corsa a ostacoli e non è sano
Ci andrebbero politiche che tenessero in testa esigenze famigliari appunto in modo da fartela vivere un po' meno con ansia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma no ti prego
> Ho amici che non hanno  figli e non sono poveretti eh alcuni x scelte altri x destino
> Io x i miei figli che decidessero  loro dico solo che non è detto sia sinonimo di felicità e realizzazione anzi a volte può limitare ma parlo per le donne principalmente perché ti obbligano a scegliere o a vivere da sclerata
> Questo lo dicono anche gli uomini
> ...


L’affermazione di mio padre credevo che fosse chiara. Per lui avere una famiglia era bellissimo. Questo non mi ha fatto mai pensare di essere un peso e non ho mai pensato che i figli potessero essere un peso per nessuno. È la vita che mi ha dimostrato che per altri non è così.
La vita è fatta di scelte e si scelgono gli impegni in base ai propri interessi e lavori, tutto non si può avere e fare.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei la vogliono e ne sono contenta.
> Però io avevo un padre che diceva che se un uomo a quarant’anni o cinquant‘anni non ha una famiglia è un poveretto.


Ha ragione tuo padre: fra vari conoscenti , amici, colleghi gli uomini non sposati dopo i 50 sono tutti messi male. Pessime scelte di vita, professionali,investimenti sbagliati, fallimentari, messi molto peggio di quei uomini divorziati che hanno da pagare alimenti a 4 figli, affitto della casa , ecc. Ma almeno questi hanno dei figli. Gli altri invece pur avendo il vantaggio della totale libertà di scelta lavorativa e senza nessun altro vincolo economico si trovano quasi in mezzo ad una strada. E non parlo di operai, ma persone con un buon stipendio che hanno sperperato quello che avevano.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha ragione tuo padre: fra vari conoscenti , amici, colleghi gli uomini non sposati dopo i 50 sono tutti messi male. Pessime scelte di vita, professionali,investimenti sbagliati, fallimentari, messi molto peggio di quei uomini divorziati che hanno da pagare alimenti a 4 figli, affitto della casa , ecc. Ma almeno questi hanno dei figli. Gli altri invece pur avendo il vantaggio della totale libertà di scelta lavorativa e senza nessun altro vincolo economico si trovano quasi in mezzo ad una strada. E non parlo di operai, ma persone con un buon stipendio che hanno sperperato quello che avevano.


Mio padre si riferiva a una condizione affettiva.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’affermazione di mio padre credevo che fosse chiara. Per lui avere una famiglia era bellissimo. Questo non mi ha fatto mai pensare di essere un peso e non ho mai pensato che i figli potessero essere un peso per nessuno. È la vita che mi ha dimostrato che per altri non è così.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e si scelgono gli impegni in base ai propri interessi e lavori, tutto non si può avere e fare.


Invece io credo che sia la  società che a volte ti fa sentire un peso se sei mamma e di conseguenza vivere i figli con l ansia di fare tutto
Volersi realizzare non penso significhi viverli come un peso e uno può scegliere di essere mamma e di voler crescere nel lavoro non vedo perché significhi volere tutto
Sarebbe il minimo di una società funzionante
Cosa che in Italia non è
e oltre alla società devi poi fare i contro con le mamme saputelle che puntano il dito eh am se lavoro come fai con i  bimbi cosa che all uomo mai

per questo spero che mia figlia  prima si realizzi poi ci pensi
E poi ancora si può dire che i bimbi possono anche essere dei gran rompi cojioni non è sempre tutto cuori cuori ma restano l amore più grande x cui fosse solo x una ragione affettiva ne faresti 10!!!


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha ragione tuo padre: fra vari conoscenti , amici, colleghi gli uomini non sposati dopo i 50 sono tutti messi male. Pessime scelte di vita, professionali,investimenti sbagliati, fallimentari, messi molto peggio di quei uomini divorziati che hanno da pagare alimenti a 4 figli, affitto della casa , ecc. Ma almeno questi hanno dei figli. Gli altri invece pur avendo il vantaggio della totale libertà di scelta lavorativa e senza nessun altro vincolo economico si trovano quasi in mezzo ad una strada. E non parlo di operai, ma persone con un buon stipendio che hanno sperperato quello che avevano.


ma io ne conosco che stanno bene invece ma dai ma che gente conoscete ??


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che non è vincolante. A volte lo è. Mia mamma ha scelto di curare il mio primo figlio tutto il giorno e il secondo mezza giornata
> Posso esserle solo grata. Non credo che sarei in un futuro la mia disponibilità esattamente come se penso ai miei figli non penso all’idea che si facciano una famiglia come realizzazione . Penso che possano essere sereni anche senzs. Sarà una scelta loro


e come avremmo fatto noi se mia suocera  non li avesse tirati su? Io ho due maschi  , ma di uno ci chiede il sostegno , ora no perchè fa l'asilo , l'altro i primi tempi   eravamo disponibili  poi la mamma non lavora quindi lei a tempo  da vendere


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’affermazione di mio padre credevo che fosse chiara. Per lui avere una famiglia era bellissimo. Questo non mi ha fatto mai pensare di essere un peso e non ho mai pensato che i figli potessero essere un peso per nessuno. È la vita che mi ha dimostrato che per altri non è così.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e si scelgono gli impegni in base ai propri interessi e lavori, tutto non si può avere e fare.


Tra essere un peso e voler ogni tanto spazi per se secondo me c’è differenza


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma io ne conosco che stanno bene invece ma dai ma che gente conoscete ??


Anche io ne conosco


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e come avremmo fatto noi se mia suocera  non li avesse tirati su? Io ho due maschi  , ma di uno ci chiede il sostegno , ora no perchè fa l'asilo , l'altro i primi tempi   eravamo disponibili  poi la mamma non lavora quindi lei a tempo  da vendere


Guarda che anche i miei si sono offerti e io ho solo da ringraziare altrimenti avrei pagato nido o babysitter 
Io al momento sono certa di non poter fare quello che hanno fatto i miei per me


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Adesso per me è troppo presto. Non sono pronta


ti voglio proprio vedere  con la tua gioia che spizzi da tutti i pori ti scioglieresti all'istante , Adesso lo capisco sei giovane ma spero che  nessuno dei tuoi figli lo metta in cantiere  , ma come dice il proverbio :mai dire mai


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e come avremmo fatto noi se mia suocera  non li avesse tirati su? Io ho due maschi  , ma di uno ci chiede il sostegno , ora no perchè fa l'asilo , l'altro i primi tempi   eravamo disponibili  poi la mamma non lavora quindi lei a tempo  da vendere


appunto società impostata sul sussidio dei nonni
Facevi che pagavi una tata o tua moglie rinunciava al lavoro non te sicuro
I miei nonni disponibili erano due e lavoravano per cui ho speso x 4 anni circa 1000 euro al mese tra nidi privato e tate 
Se non li avessi avuti? 
non si fanno figli ?
E impostata male la società d altronde abbiamo un calendario  scolastico ancora tarato sui ragazzini che lavoravano i campi c cui tre mesi d estate a casa!!!

siano indietro anni luce qui


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti voglio proprio vedere  con la tua gioia che spizzi da tutti i pori ti scioglieresti all'istante , Adesso lo capisco sei giovane ma spero che  nessuno dei tuoi figli lo metta in cantiere  , ma come dice il proverbio :mai dire mai


ma nessuno discute la gioia e L amore
Però con quelli non ci campi


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che anche i miei si sono offerti e io ho solo da ringraziare altrimenti avrei pagato nido o babysitter
> Io al momento sono certa di non poter fare quello che hanno fatto i miei per me


non dicevo adesso ma se sei in pensione ed hai tempo pensa  a quelle manine  che ti stringono , paffutelle  che te le mangeresti di baci e quando inizierebbero a correre  sarebbe un problema con la tua passione del tacco 12 , io lo faccio adesso  quando giocavamo  a giro giro tondo quando dice tutti giù per terra , l'altro anno  se non prendevo l'aulin  la bottarella alla schiena mi avrebbe tenuto al letto per giorni


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non dicevo adesso ma se sei in pensione ed hai tempo pensa  a quelle manine  che ti stringono , paffutelle  che te le mangeresti di baci e quando inizierebbero a correre  sarebbe un problema con la tua passione del tacco 12 , io lo faccio adesso  quando giocavamo  a giro giro tondo quando dice tutti giù per terra , l'altro anno  se non prendevo l'aulin  la bottarella alla schiena mi avrebbe tenuto al letto per giorni


Ogni tanto sicuramente. La giornata vincolata come l’aveva mia madre no.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non dicevo adesso ma se sei in pensione ed hai tempo pensa  a quelle manine  che ti stringono , paffutelle  che te le mangeresti di baci e quando inizierebbero a correre  sarebbe un problema con la tua passione del tacco 12 , io lo faccio adesso  quando giocavamo  a giro giro tondo quando dice tutti giù per terra , l'altro anno  se non prendevo l'aulin  la bottarella alla schiena mi avrebbe tenuto al letto per giorni


ecco io  ho anche zero voglia di fare girotondo 
Me li mangerò di baci due orette credo poi ciaoooone


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> appunto società impostata sul sussidio dei nonni
> Facevi che pagavi una tata o tua moglie rinunciava al lavoro non te sicuro
> I miei nonni disponibili erano due e lavoravano per cui ho speso x 4 anni circa 1000 euro al mese tra nidi privato e tate
> Se non li avessi avuti?
> ...


vedi che un impiegato statale non prendeva  tanti soldi per permettersi una tata , e neanche si trovavano , non è come una mia nipote su a milano che tra asilo e scuola privata  ne  sborza 2000 al mese per due figli.
Io artigiano guadagnavo bene   ma questi servizi se richiesti da comune costano una cifra , mia suocera non lavorava ed era contenta , mia madre non aveva tempo ma non òlavorava quindi anche allora c'era chi non ne aveva voglia:niente di nuovo sotto il sole


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ogni tanto sicuramente. La giornata vincolata come l’aveva mia madre no.


due week fa ho tenuto i filgi della mia ex cognata
5 e 2 anni
La sera ero sfatta e non vedevo ora se li riprendessero  
Oltre che stanca ero proprio  stufa 
Bellineh bellissimi ma 7 ore tutti ingg manco se mi pagassero


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ecco io  ho anche zero voglia di fare girotondo
> Me li mangerò di baci due orette credo poi ciaoooone


ragazze vi manca molto a voi quindi  con calma , io come sapete sono il nonno del forum ed ho la mia età , ma devo aspettare il vaccino perchè non ho patologie


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che un impiegato statale non prendeva  tanti soldi per permettersi una tata , e neanche si trovavano , non è come una mia nipote su a milano che tra asilo e scuola privata  ne  sborza 2000 al mese per due figli.
> Io artigiano guadagnavo bene   ma questi servizi se richiesti da comune costano una cifra , mia suocera non lavorava ed era contenta , mia madre non aveva tempo ma non òlavorava quindi anche allora c'era chi non ne aveva voglia:niente di nuovo sotto il sole


Ma se avessero lavorato sti nonni come avreste fatto ?? Ho amici che non li hanno e li trovano facendo mille sacrifici !!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> due week fa ho tenuto i filgi della mia ex cognata
> 5 e 2 anni
> La sera ero sfatta e non vedevo ora se li riprendessero
> Oltre che stanca ero proprio  stufa
> Bellineh bellissimi ma 7 ore tutti ingg manco se mi pagassero


Io abito sotto i miei nipoti. Già scritto: ho un’ora di autonomia poi fine


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazze vi manca molto a voi quindi  con calma , io come sapete sono il nonno del forum ed ho la mia età , ma devo aspettare il vaccino perchè non ho patologie


mia mamma anche d a pensionata mi ha fatto il gesto dell ombrello comunque
C era ma tempi suoi 
Mia zia meridionale si è licenziata x far lavorare mio cugino ad es 
Dipende anche dalle teste


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma se avessero lavorato sti nonni come avreste fatto ?? Ho amici che non li hanno e li trovano facendo mille sacrifici !!


perchè non vi era urgenza di lavorare , le donne erano molto spesso casalinghe , come ci siamo sposati era  l'inizio che la donna lavorasse , prima si adattavano a fare piccoli lavoretti , campagna , cucire  e pulizie , vi parlo di dopo la guerra


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

La segretaria  da me ha  32 anni mamma da un mese del secondo 
Prende 1400 euro 
Lui lavora alle Apple 1700
Genitori in Sicilia 
Suoceri anziani e malati 
Ora al terzo mese deve rientrare e già lo che piange giustamente 
Il nido 550  euro l asilo del primogenito 350 
Hanno mutuo di 700 più spese x 4 persone 
Il suo stipendio va via x asili praticamente 
Si tirerà il latte e spererà che non stai mai male la pupa be il bimbi se no sono cassi 
Dai 
Non va bene !


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece io credo che sia la  società che a volte ti fa sentire un peso se sei mamma e di conseguenza vivere i figli con l ansia di fare tutto
> Volersi realizzare non penso significhi viverli come un peso e uno può scegliere di essere mamma e di voler crescere nel lavoro non vedo perché significhi volere tutto
> Sarebbe il minimo di una società funzionante
> Cosa che in Italia non è
> ...


Realizzarsi nel lavoro non dovrebbe significare stare impegnati dieci ore. 
Poi gli studi sulle capacità di concentrazione e il conseguente rendimento dicono che dopo sei ore vi è un calo fisiologico.
Forse dovremmo impegnarci più a chiedere un lavoro umano che a rinunciare alla vita degli affetti.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè non vi era urgenza di lavorare , le donne erano molto spesso casalinghe , come ci siamo sposati era  l'inizio che la donna lavorasse , prima si adattavano a fare piccoli lavoretti , campagna , cucire  e pulizie , vi parlo di dopo la guerra


e capirai che figata senza offesa ma i tempi sono cambiati
mia figlia studia e non x fare la casalinga capisci x quello parlo di realizzazione  
Senza Nulka  togliere


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Realizzarsi nel lavoro non dovrebbe significare stare impegnati dieci ore.
> Poi gli studi sulle capacità di concentrazione e il conseguente rendimento dicono che dopo sei ore vi è un calo fisiologico.
> Forse dovremmo impegnarci più a chiedere un lavoro umano che a rinunciare alla vita degli affetti.


ma anche le 8 ore ma anche le 6 se aggiungi trasportò ecc hai bisogno di un supporto a meno che non li lasci a casa da soli ma nei primi anni la vedo dura


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Realizzarsi nel lavoro non dovrebbe significare stare impegnati dieci ore.
> Poi gli studi sulle capacità di concentrazione e il conseguente rendimento dicono che dopo sei ore vi è un calo fisiologico.
> Forse dovremmo impegnarci più a chiedere un lavoro umano che a rinunciare alla vita degli affetti.


In h i medici no casca la penna
E anche nel privato oramai 
Se hai una trasferta poi sono dolori 
Non va bene no


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece io credo che sia la  società che a volte ti fa sentire un peso se sei mamma e di conseguenza vivere i figli con l ansia di fare tutto
> Volersi realizzare non penso significhi viverli come un peso e uno può scegliere di essere mamma e di voler crescere nel lavoro non vedo perché significhi volere tutto
> Sarebbe il minimo di una società funzionante
> Cosa che in Italia non è
> ...


I miei erano  “carini e coccolosi“ e mai stati rompiscatole


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Realizzarsi nel lavoro non dovrebbe significare stare impegnati dieci ore.
> Poi gli studi sulle capacità di concentrazione e il conseguente rendimento dicono che dopo sei ore vi è un calo fisiologico.
> Forse dovremmo impegnarci più a chiedere un lavoro umano che a rinunciare alla vita degli affetti.


brunetta e tutto giusto ma poi anche se ti impegni la realtà è ancora un'altra
Vedi solo la scuola e tre mesi a casa una follia x gente che lavora ma se lo dici sembra che cerchi un parcheggio x i figli !!!


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei erano  “carini e coccolosi“ e mai stati rompiscatole


che culo invece i miei sono stati anche faticosi e rompini


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque non credo ai bimbi solo coccolosi non sarebbero bimbi forse hai  rimosso


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non dicevo adesso ma se sei in pensione ed hai tempo pensa  a quelle manine  che ti stringono , paffutelle  che te le mangeresti di baci e quando inizierebbero a correre  sarebbe un problema con la tua passione del tacco 12 , io lo faccio adesso  quando giocavamo  a giro giro tondo quando dice tutti giù per terra , l'altro anno  se non prendevo l'aulin  la bottarella alla schiena mi avrebbe tenuto al letto per giorni


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ogni tanto sicuramente. La giornata vincolata come l’aveva mia madre no.


Ma ci mancherebbe! Mia madre mi aveva detto a quindici anni che lei non si sarebbe spaccata la schiena con i nipoti.
Poi quando sono venuti non era proprio in condizioni. 
Per questo parlavo di nido. Ho un’amica che va a ritirare il nipotino al nido prima del riposino per farglielo fare a casa. A me sembra insensato. Se si pensa che sia un bel posto ci può dormire, se non ci può dormire, allora si trova una baby-sitter. 
Io ho sempre preferito le strutture.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che un impiegato statale non prendeva  tanti soldi per permettersi una tata , e neanche si trovavano , non è come una mia nipote su a milano che tra asilo e scuola privata  ne  sborza 2000 al mese per due figli.
> Io artigiano guadagnavo bene   ma questi servizi se richiesti da comune costano una cifra , mia suocera non lavorava ed era contenta , mia madre non aveva tempo ma non òlavorava quindi anche allora c'era chi non ne aveva voglia:niente di nuovo sotto il sole


Un artigiano 2000€ li incassa in due giorni. 
Magari non lavora tutti i giorni, ma se così fosse abbasserebbero i prezzi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io abito sotto i miei nipoti. Già scritto: ho un’ora di autonomia poi fine


Ma sono i figli di tuo cognato, mica dei tuoi figli!
È imparagonabile.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma anche le 8 ore ma anche le 6 se aggiungi trasportò ecc hai bisogno di un supporto a meno che non li lasci a casa da soli ma nei primi anni la vedo dura


Una mia amica ha avuto tre figli e per finché la più piccola non è andata alla Materna ha fatto part time. Certamente non vestiva come una modella.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> brunetta e tutto giusto ma poi anche se ti impegni la realtà è ancora un'altra
> Vedi solo la scuola e tre mesi a casa una follia x gente che lavora ma se lo dici sembra che cerchi un parcheggio x i figli !!!


Ma anche negli altri paesi europei i giorni di scuola sono quelli, solo distribuiti diversamente, come anche le ferie dei genitori, perché il clima è diverso o le costruzioni diverse. Nelle scuole italiane a maggio si schiatta dal caldo. Certamente dovrebbero essere organizzate attività per bambini a turni di settimane a costi sostenibili anche in sostituzione delle vecchie colonie dove vi era personale non qualificato. Ma non tutte. La figlia di una mia amica è andata alle colonie della banca finché ha potuto e ha ricordi bellissimi.


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto tre figli e per finché la più piccola non è andata alla Materna ha fatto part time. Certamente non vestiva come una modella.



Ma che c'entra la modella 
Se non ti danno il ptime puoi anche vestirti come una contadina che li devi stare 
Da noi il ptime lo danno alle segreterie e al tele selling e nemmeno sempre  ad es nelle filiali no !! Solo in sede

e poi ptime significa che non cresci più e io non mi sono spaccata la testa 5 anni sui libri tra laurea e masterscusami x stare al call center che mi fa anche cacare
La tua amica avrà un era diversa dalla mia perché le cose sono cambiate tranne in alcune realtà felici vedi Ferrero !!


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche negli altri paesi europei i giorni di scuola sono quelli, solo distribuiti diversamente, come anche le ferie dei genitori, perché il clima è diverso o le costruzioni diverse. Nelle scuole italiane a maggio si schiatta dal caldo. Certamente dovrebbero essere organizzate attività per bambini a turni di settimane a costi sostenibili anche in sostituzione delle vecchie colonie dove vi era personale non qualificato. Ma non tutte. La figlia di una mia amica è andata alle colonie della banca finché ha potuto e ha ricordi bellissimi.


nell arco dell anno ha più senso e ti org tre mesi di fila io li mandavo ai centri estivi altra botta di soldi
Poi hai tutte ste amiche che hanno trovato una soluzione ma per una che la trova la maggioranza fatica 
Io lavoro con le hr delle aziende e so di cosa parlo 

le colonie non ci sono più tranne forse ancora la Piaggio e poche altre !!


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Una mia amica e stata a casa con 4 figli poi al compimento dei 6 anni dell ultima e andata a lavorare e ora dirige L it dell azienda ( dinsuo
Padre 
E va be dai 
Parlo di mamme  e sono tante che si tira il latte in pausa pranzo perché non ha ptime ne nonni !!

non c entra solo carrier =soldi=vestiti da modella

ci sono desideri realizzazione amore x il lavoro autonomia non ecc' che le
Donne lavorino solo x comprarsi la borsetta e brunetta che luoghi comuni !!!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque non credo ai bimbi solo coccolosi non sarebbero bimbi forse hai  rimosso


No. È vero.
Ma avevano genitori molto sereni e pacati.
Infatti adesso da adulti sono stupiti vedendo come amici o parenti o colleghi si rapportano con i figli.
Mia figlia poi, se va a casa di una amica, passa il tempo con i bambini e li rende “carini e coccolosi” poi la ringraziano come se avesse fatto un piacere, ma lei ci sta bene.
Qualche anno fa ho passato due ore di un ricevimento di nozze a parlare con il figlio di undici anni di una invitata, definito iperattivo e aggressivo, però l’iperattivo è stato fermo due ore, educatissimo e si è dimostrato riflessivo e maturo più della madre.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> nell arco dell anno ha più senso e ti org tre mesi di fila io li mandavo ai centri estivi altra botta di soldi
> Poi hai tutte ste amiche che hanno trovato una soluzione ma per una che la trova la maggioranza fatica
> Io lavoro con le hr delle aziende e so di cosa parlo
> 
> le colonie non ci sono più tranne forse ancora la Piaggio e poche altre !!


Appunto, ma non vedo nessuno che chieda una organizzazione efficiente. Vedo solo chiedere un prolungamento della scuola che non ha senso


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È vero.
> Ma avevano genitori molto sereni e pacati.
> Infatti adesso da adulti sono stupiti vedendo come amici o parenti o colleghi come si rapportano con i figli.
> Mia figlia poi, se va a casa di una amica, passa il tempo ci i bambini e li rende “carini e coccolosi” poi la ringraziano come se avesse fatto un piacere, ma lei ci sta bene.
> Qualche anno fa ho passato due ore di un ricevimento di nozze a parlare con il figlio di undici anni di una invitata, definito iperattivo è aggressivo, però l’iperattivo è stato fermo due ore, educatissimo e si è dimostrato riflessivo e maturo più della madre.


bruntetta tu sei ferma nelle tue idee e buon per te
Io sono stata una bimba cresciuta in ambiente sereno ed ero vivace e anche a tratti rompi balle
I miei figli li trovano tutti educati sensibili attenti ma anche loro hanno  avuto i loro momenti capriccio e adolescenze senza essere mai definito patologici semplicemente bimbi e adolescenti come tutti noi

al matrimonio ci sei stata due ore non giudicherei la madre non vivendoci insieme
Io almeno non mi permetterei 
Io le moralizzatrici mal le tollero !


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> bruntetta tu sei ferma nelle tue idee e buon per te
> Io sono stata una bimba cresciuta in ambiente sereno ed ero vivace e anche a tratti rompi balle
> I miei figli li trovano tutti educati sensibili attenti ma anche loro hanno  avuto i loro momenti capriccio e adolescenze senza essere mai definito patologici semplicemente bimbi e adolescenti come tutti noi
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Ho fatto casino con Le risposte m vado vah 
Saluti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una mia amica e stata a casa con 4 figli poi al compimento dei 6 anni dell ultima e andata a lavorare e ora dirige L it dell azienda ( dinsuo
> Padre
> E va be dai
> Parlo di mamme  e sono tante che si tira il latte in pausa pranzo perché non ha ptime ne nonni !!
> ...


Luoghi comuni io proprio no.
Basta vedere che qui sono la sola a sostenere la mia posizione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta tu sei ferma nelle tue idee e buon per te
> Io sono stata una bimba cresciuta in ambiente sereno ed ero vivace e anche a tratti rompi balle.
> I miei figli li trovano tutti educati sensibili attenti, ma anche loro hanno avuto i loro momenti capriccio e adolescenze senza essere mai definito patologici semplicemente bimbi e adolescenti come tutti noi
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace che hai interpretato ogni post come giudicante. Non lo sto facendo con nessuno. Ho portato una esperienza (e anche altre) di possibilità di vivere la genitorialità (parlo di me, ma il mio ex era più tranquillo di me con i figli) tranquilla e che vi sono diverse scelte possibili, oltre a farsi spremere come limoni al lavoro per poi trovare insopportabili i bambini che corrono. Quando dici che non mi ricordo, forse lo dici pensando che io descriva i miei figli come mummie. In realtà ho raccontato che avevano stravolto la cameretta per giocare. Solo che per me (per noi) era stata una cosa bellissima. Certamente altre avrebbero dato fuori di matto per il disordine. Ma io ho anche sempre considerato la casa un luogo da vivere e non un mezzo per rappresentarmi, come fanno coloro che passano il tempo a raccogliere giocattoli.
La madre del bambino “iperattivo” descriveva ogni cosa in maniera conflittuale, il bambino era molto più sereno e riconosceva che certe volte provava piacere a provocare.
Rispostacce comunque non ne ho mai avute perché non ne ho mai date.


----------



## Martes (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che hai interpretato ogni post come giudicante. Non lo sto facendo con nessuno. Ho portato una esperienza (e anche altre) di possibilità di vivere la genitorialità (parlo di me, ma il mio ex era più tranquillo di me con i figli) tranquilla e che vi sono diverse scelte possibili, oltre a farsi spremere come limoni al lavoro per poi trovare insopportabili i bambini che corrono. Quando dici che non mi ricordo, forse lo dici pensando che io descriva i miei figli come mummie. In realtà ho raccontato che avevano stravolto la cameretta per giocare. Solo che per me (per noi) era stata una cosa bellissima. Certamente altre avrebbero dato fuori di matto per il disordine. Ma io ho anche sempre considerato la casa un luogo da vivere e non un mezzo per rappresentarmi, come fanno coloro che passano il tempo a raccogliere giocattoli.
> La madre del bambino “iperattivo” descriveva ogni cosa in maniera conflittuale, il bambino era molto più sereno e riconosceva che certe volte provava piacere a provocare.
> Rispostacce comunque non ne ho mai avute perché non ne ho mai date.


Questa descrizione mi ricorda molto quella dei miei genitori! Una modalità molto tranquilla e tranquillizzante, partecipe e presente ma per nulla opprimente, che faceva venire voglia a noi figli di collaborare in casa e fare le cose insieme.
Mai sentito i miei lamentarsi di noi (nonostante non fossimo certo una famiglia da mulino bianco, anzi tutti piuttosto "particolari" come si suol dire) e noi a differenza degli amici coetanei non trovavamo da ridire sui genitori.
Poi tutti avevamo, chi più chi meno, problemi e difetti non certo piccoli, ma la serenità in casa e il rapporto coi miei sono il ricordo più bello della mia infanzia e adolescenza. E ha continuato pure dopo la separazione.


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un artigiano 2000€ li incassa in due giorni.
> Magari non lavora tutti i giorni, ma se così fosse abbasserebbero i prezzi.


non me lo potevi dire che venivo su da voi? Ricordo che gli ultimi 15 anni abbiamo passato due crisi , arrivati tanti stranieri  e mi sono sempre salvato e pagavo fior di soldi , lo stipendio di mia moglie ci facevamo 10 giorni , ma duemila euro al giorno me le sognavo


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> bruntetta tu sei ferma nelle tue idee e buon per te
> Io sono stata una bimba cresciuta in ambiente sereno ed ero vivace e anche a tratti rompi balle
> I miei figli li trovano tutti educati sensibili attenti ma anche loro hanno  avuto i loro momenti capriccio e adolescenze senza essere mai definito patologici semplicemente bimbi e adolescenti come tutti noi
> 
> ...


bella la vita con i soldi , come ho scritto sopra di mia nipote , ti avrei voluto vedere tutte queste tue verità , comunque sei stata fortunata  ad averli , intendo soldi , ma mettiti nei panni di chi con 4 persone , due all'università , tre macchine  e mutuo  se ci mettevo anche le baby setter , palestre piscina e tasse poche  ma sempre tasse era da pagare


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> bella la vita con i soldi , come ho scritto sopra di mia nipote , ti avrei voluto vedere tutte queste tue verità , comunque sei stata fortunata  ad averli , intendo soldi , ma mettiti nei panni di chi con 4 persone , due all'università , tre macchine  e mutuo  se ci mettevo anche le baby setter , palestre piscina e tasse poche  ma sempre tasse era da pagare


Ma questi conti li fai prima di avere un figlio
Io sapevo già prima di restare incinta della disponibilità di mia madre e anche del fatto che qualunque cosa fosse successa avrei potuto pagare nido e babysitter
Ancora di più quando ho pensato di avere il secondo
E sinceramente mi sembra il minimo.
Poi il di più è di più, ma se metto al mondo un figlio penso prima se ho le possibilita di mantenerlo senza aiuti 
Poi tutto può succedere ma almeno la partenza che abbia delle basi


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma questi conti li fai prima di avere un figlio
> Io sapevo già prima di restare incinta della disponibilità di mia madre e anche del fatto che qualunque cosa fosse successa avrei potuto pagare nido e babysitter
> Ancora di più quando ho pensato di avere il secondo
> E sinceramente mi sembra il minimo.
> ...


ho scritto altri tempi , quando è nato non ci prospettavamo niente, mia suocera si è fatta avanti , li ha governati facendoli mangiare fino tredici anni ,
é stato un aiuto  non indifferente, che ti devo dire siamo stati fortunati


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

comunque  si fa solo per parlare delle nostre situazioni non è oro colato  ma vita vissuta , sia la mia che la tua e degli altri


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non me lo potevi dire che venivo su da voi? Ricordo che gli ultimi 15 anni abbiamo passato due crisi , arrivati tanti stranieri  e mi sono sempre salvato e pagavo fior di soldi , lo stipendio di mia moglie ci facevamo 10 giorni , ma duemila euro al giorno me le sognavo


Quanto ci si mette a imbiancare un appartamento di 100mq? A me risulta un paio di giorni. Quanto viene chiesto?


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto ci si mette a imbiancare un appartamento di 100mq? A me risulta un paio di giorni. Quanto viene chiesto?
> Sai è lungo spiegarti il mio lavoro, non è che io davo una leccatina alle pareti , ero un pittore rifinito  e se era da fare un lavoro certosino delle volte  ci volevano settimane , dipendeva da cosa facevi.
> Se mi comportavo come loro  forse per dare due mano a correre ci impiegavo un giorno , ti ricordo che il lavori comprendevano raschiature , rasature a più mano  ,isolanti, tre mano di tinta verniciature , poi facevo laccature , stoffe parati tinteggiature a cera   , una romanella se la fa uno che il lavoro se lo faceva da solo . I miei clienti erano con gli sghei non avevano paura a pagare ma il lavoro dura  anni e anni ,


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho scritto altri tempi , quando è nato non ci prospettavamo niente, mia suocera si è fatta avanti , li ha governati facendoli mangiare fino tredici anni ,
> é stato un aiuto  non indifferente, che ti devo dire siamo stati fortunati


Ma lo sono stata anche io e non finirò mai di ringraziarla 
Io a 58 anni (a parte che lavorerò ancora) vorrò fare altro, tutto qui


----------



## Skorpio (10 Febbraio 2021)

Olo ma anche te eri un artigiano di quelli che.. 

"Fattura n° 1 del 29/11/2020"


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Olo ma anche te eri un artigiano di quelli che..
> 
> "Fattura n° 1 del 29/11/2020"


sai che ci hai indovinato pensa  dovevo farle  e chiederle a qualche amico  , perchè gente come voi che non scaricavare  niente non la voleva per risparmiare , pensa ci metto politici e, banchieri , e suore ( intendo conventi)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:
Quanto ci si mette a imbiancare un appartamento di 100mq? A me risulta un paio di giorni. Quanto viene chiesto?



ologramma ha detto:


> Sai è lungo spiegarti il mio lavoro, non è che io davo una leccatina alle pareti , ero un pittore rifinito e se era da fare un lavoro certosino delle volte ci volevano settimane , dipendeva da cosa facevi.
> Se mi comportavo come loro forse per dare due mano a correre ci impiegavo un giorno , ti ricordo che il lavori comprendevano raschiature , rasature a più mano ,isolanti, tre mano di tinta verniciature , poi facevo laccature , stoffe parati tinteggiature a cera , una romanella se la fa uno che il lavoro se lo faceva da solo . I miei clienti erano con gli sghei non avevano paura a pagare ma il lavoro dura anni e anni ,


Ho chiesto per un lavoro semplice solo perché tu hai detto che non è così.
È ovvio che, se c’è ben altro da fare, la richiesta sarà in proporzione.


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> Quanto ci si mette a imbiancare un appartamento di 100mq? A me risulta un paio di giorni. Quanto viene chiesto?
> 
> 
> ...


allora bisogna vedere il lavoro  e il da farsi , è meglio così? tanto io non lavoro più  , ma se mi ospiti  con vitto alloggio  potrei fare eccezione ? Solo che dico alla mia signora ?
Scusa correggo ci sono tabelle per stabilire i prezzi del genio civile mai applicate perchè se non veramente ti costerebbe un capitale  , sono quelle che applicano i professionisti  i tutti i campi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> allora bisogna vedere il lavoro  e il da farsi , è meglio così? tanto io non lavoro più  , ma se mi ospiti  con vitto alloggio  potrei fare eccezione ? Solo che dico alla mia signora ?


Subito! Accordiamoci!


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Subito! Accordiamoci!


prendi gli antidolorifici che arrivo , dai ancora non mi servono  se non qualche volta.
Ricordi ti scrissi che se ti serviva un consiglio chiedi  sono stato un professionista  ma di quelli seri, mai dico mai ho preso in giro il cliente  se scrivevo quello quello era , mi apprezzano ancora anzi quando l'incontro mi dicono ma tu ancora lavori? Sono in pensione ho dato fino a quattro anni fa  e nel periodo di lockdown  ho fatto lavori in casa che ahimè dovrò rifare terrazzo con infiltrazioni ma li viene un muratore , dopo ridipingo la mia camera da letto


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> bella la vita con i soldi , come ho scritto sopra di mia nipote , ti avrei voluto vedere tutte queste tue verità , comunque sei stata fortunata  ad averli , intendo soldi , ma mettiti nei panni di chi con 4 persone , due all'università , tre macchine  e mutuo  se ci mettevo anche le baby setter , palestre piscina e tasse poche  ma sempre tasse era da pagare


No ma guarda che i soldi che avevamo erano solo frutto del nostro lavoro lavoro onesto
La baby sitter non era un lusso ma uan necessità senza nonni non puoi fare diversamente 
E proprio perché mi metto nei panni di chi fa poi fatica che trovo questa società opprimente e non trovo per niente corretto che o nonno debbano fare da Babi sitter tutto qui


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma questi conti li fai prima di avere un figlio
> Io sapevo già prima di restare incinta della disponibilità di mia madre e anche del fatto che qualunque cosa fosse successa avrei potuto pagare nido e babysitter
> Ancora di più quando ho pensato di avere il secondo
> E sinceramente mi sembra il minimo.
> ...


concordo
Però anche vero che due impiegati con lavori da 1300 euro che debbano precluderei un figlio non lo trovò corretto 
Eppure la ragazza che lavora da me in azienda con due figli farà fatica i prossimi anni perché ha messo in conto che il suo stipendio andrà quasi tutto in due rette di asili privati
C'è la farà ma davvero a fatica


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> bella la vita con i soldi , come ho scritto sopra di mia nipote , ti avrei voluto vedere tutte queste tue verità , comunque sei stata fortunata  ad averli , intendo soldi , ma mettiti nei panni di chi con 4 persone , due all'università , tre macchine  e mutuo  se ci mettevo anche le baby setter , palestre piscina e tasse poche  ma sempre tasse era da pagare


scusa oki ma se non avessi avuto i nonni cosa avresti  Fatto fammi capire
Non facevi figli ?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> concordo
> Però anche vero che due impiegati con lavori da 1300 euro che debbano precluderei un figlio non lo trovò corretto
> Eppure la ragazza che lavora da me in azienda con due figli farà fatica i prossimi anni perché ha messo in conto che il suo stipendio andrà quasi tutto in due rette di asili privati
> C'è la farà ma davvero a fatica


Be il papa giusto ieri ha detto che è preoccupato per il calo demografico in Italia 
Farsi due domande no?


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che hai interpretato ogni post come giudicante. Non lo sto facendo con nessuno. Ho portato una esperienza (e anche altre) di possibilità di vivere la genitorialità (parlo di me, ma il mio ex era più tranquillo di me con i figli) tranquilla e che vi sono diverse scelte possibili, oltre a farsi spremere come limoni al lavoro per poi trovare insopportabili i bambini che corrono. Quando dici che non mi ricordo, forse lo dici pensando che io descriva i miei figli come mummie. In realtà ho raccontato che avevano stravolto la cameretta per giocare. Solo che per me (per noi) era stata una cosa bellissima. Certamente altre avrebbero dato fuori di matto per il disordine. Ma io ho anche sempre considerato la casa un luogo da vivere e non un mezzo per rappresentarmi, come fanno coloro che passano il tempo a raccogliere giocattoli.
> La madre del bambino “iperattivo” descriveva ogni cosa in maniera conflittuale, il bambino era molto più sereno e riconosceva che certe volte provava piacere a provocare.
> Rispostacce comunque non ne ho mai avute perché non ne ho mai date.


no ma non hai capito
Chi Parla di farsi  spremere  come limoni 
Parlo di un lavoro  normale di 8 ore fuori casa
Che con il trasposto diventano anche 9
Se hai bimbi li devi far guardare da qualcuno 
Cosa c entra la casa in ordine ecc
Casa mia è sempre  stata un gran casino e chi se ne frega ancora adesso e amen non mi faccio certo minare la serenità da due robe fuori posto 
 Non si parlava di questo 
Ma di organizzarsi lavorando in due qnd non hai i nonni 
Si parlava di fare i nonni a tempo pieno 
Io non lo trovò giusto e si diceva che non tutti ne avrebbero la voglia 
Cosa c entra tutto  sto ricamo su come uno tira su i figli ?
Sei tu che hai spostato iL discorso sui vestiti da modella sul ptime ecc
Io ti ho detto che il ptime non lo danno a tutte e se lo danno putroppo spesso ti interrompe un percorso di crescita che per alcune donne è importante 
Cosa c entra il disordine L ordine e il gestire i bimbi 
Mia mamma ha semore lavorato e io sono sempre stata orgogliosa della sua attività e credo fosse giusto si godesse la pensione senza accollarle due bimbi che per quanto coccolo  sono una gran bel impegno 
Boh non capisco davvero sai


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be il papa giusto ieri ha detto che è preoccupato per il calo demografico in Italia
> Farsi due domande no?


infatti
Se non hai i nonni baby sitter non ce la fai 
E 'assurdo 
Non c entrano farsi spremere come limoni brunetta non so che lavoro facesse ma bastano 8 ore da impiegato che i bimbi devono essere seguiti 
Poi certo se ti paghi il mutuo e hai i nonni sei fortunato ma non è così x tutti 
Io i soldi della tata li avrei anche messi da parte eh non è che ne avessi da buttare dalla finestra


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> comunque  si fa solo per parlare delle nostre situazioni non è oro colato  ma vita vissuta , sia la mia che la tua e degli altri


 E allora evita di dire bella la vita con i soldi perche i soldi si fanno anche a fronte di sacrifici di anni di studio mentre magari i tuoi coetanei escono e tu studi x laurearti e ti fai un master lavorando ecc ecc 
Bella la vita con i soldi dillo a Gianluca  vacchi 
Noi eravamo in due lui quadro io impiegata 
Poi siamo cresciuti entrambi io poco lui di più ma i soldi x la tata venivano dai nostri sforzi 
Non avendo nonni cosa dovevo fare darli in affido o portarli da te ?
Ma che cazzata scusa e olo


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho scritto altri tempi , quando è nato non ci prospettavamo niente, mia suocera si è fatta avanti , li ha governati facendoli mangiare fino tredici anni ,
> é stato un aiuto  non indifferente, che ti devo dire siamo stati fortunati


ecco bravo se no quello che ha fatto tua suocera ti costava 980 +contributi e tredicesima
Bella la vita di chi ha i nonni eh !!


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque il discorso era x Valentina che tutto sommato se la
Passa bene x cui inutile parlare di nonni 
Ciao Valentina scusa se siamo andati fuori tema


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> no ma non hai capito
> Chi Parla di farsi  spremere  come limoni
> Parlo di un lavoro  normale di 8 ore fuori casa
> Che con il trasposto diventano anche 9
> ...


Neanch’io capisco perché esistono nidi e poi scuole per tutti dai tre anni. Quindi i nonni semmai si prendono cura dei nipoti da una certa ora fino al rientro dei genitori. Un paio d’ore, se si fanno otto ore.
Invece io vedo non mettere in discussione nulla se non la genitorialità e mettendola pure su un piano economico.
Tutto il resto invece è intoccabile.
È un punto di vista è una scelta di vita.
C’è chi ne fa altre. 
Come sempre reagisci con aggressività, senza ragione.


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> scusa oki ma se non avessi avuto i nonni cosa avresti  Fatto fammi capire
> Non facevi figli ?


sempre desiderato  , se in caso mi sarei posto il problema ma non c'è mai stato bisogno, ricordo che il prtoblema sarebbe stato solo per i primi tre anni , poi l'asilo  è stata una passeggiata , il lavoro di mia moglie era di 6 ore quindi  non credo che il problema  è stato importante , tra il primo e il secondo  ci siamo dati 5 anni e sai perchè? cosi quando quello faceva la prima elementare l'altro poteva essere seguito dalla nonna ,. A tu capi , scherzo le soluzioni si trovano se si ha piacere di trovarle insieme , ecco perchè siamo insieme da moltissimo tempo , non mi far ricordare cosa mi manca


----------



## ionio36 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto ci si mette a imbiancare un appartamento di 100mq? A me risulta un paio di giorni. Quanto viene ?
> 
> 
> Brunetta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## ionio36 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ho fatto un po di confusione, comunque ti ho messo in bocca una cosa vera.


----------



## ionio36 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Non sapevo si potesse fare anche questo.


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E allora evita di dire bella la vita con i soldi perche i soldi si fanno anche a fronte di sacrifici di anni di studio mentre magari i tuoi coetanei escono e tu studi x laurearti e ti fai un master lavorando ecc ecc
> Bella la vita con i soldi dillo a Gianluca  vacchi
> Noi eravamo in due lui quadro io impiegata
> Poi siamo cresciuti entrambi io poco lui di più ma i soldi x la tata venivano dai nostri sforzi
> ...


guarda che quando abbiamo iniziato la vita insieme avevo si e no duecento mila lire, la mia lei prendeva 80 mila lire di stipendio e io ne prendevo 240 , e pagavo affittò di 40 mila lire , due macchine , vedi che i soldi mica partorivano , io lavoravo la sera dopo tutto il giorno . Poi che non avevi i nonni  vicino credo , mi dispiace , ma non me ne puoi fare una colpa , mangiavamo insieme solo la sera  e la domenica , ti dico solo una cosa  c'era abnegazione l'uno per l'altro


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Non sapevo si potesse fare anche questo.


traduci


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Intanto dipende da quante stanze hai. Più frazioni, più tempo. Poi dipende da quanti sono a imbiancare.
> 6 stanze più ingresso,da solo,6 gg con 2 mani senza stressarmi,(mooolto tranquillo), (Con vano scale).D'estate si asciuga prima.
> Io non sono un professionista,ma un professionista da solo, circa 3 gg , con 25/30 h circa totali. Comunque lavorano a mq. La differenza sta nella qualità soprattutto nei dettagli (angoli!).


Mi tocca mettere a posto i quote, ma come fate?! 

Da me avevano fatto la casa in tre giorni, con una pausa per fare asciugare. L’ultimo preventivo, per ingresso, soggiorno, cucina, corridoio, camera e due bagni,  conveniente, è di 2000€


----------



## ionio36 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Grazie,per il





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca mettere a posto i quote, ma come fate?!
> 
> Da me avevano fatto la casa in tre giorni, con una pausa per fare asciugare. L’ultimo preventivo, per ingresso, soggiorno, cucina, corridoio, camera e due bagni,  conveniente, è di 2000€


Sono pochi veramente!


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca mettere a posto i quote, ma come fate?!
> 
> Da me avevano fatto la casa in tre giorni, con una pausa per fare asciugare. L’ultimo preventivo, per ingresso, soggiorno, cucina, corridoio, camera e due bagni,  conveniente, è di 2000€


altro che romanella , la chiamiamo na leccatina , pensa stasera ho incontrato il muratore gli ho chiesto il preventivo del terrazzo se lo aveva fatto , mi ha detto di si  ma me lo da fra qualche giorno, gli ho chiesto di dirmi il prezzo  per 22 metri quadri non togliendo il mattonato vecchio che sta bene  piu strati di resina con rette e verticali nuovi e posizionare mattonelle klinker antigelo che compro io , supera i duemila euro ahm ahm .


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Grazie,per il
> Sono pochi veramente!





ologramma ha detto:


> altro che romanella , la chiamiamo na leccatina , pensa stasera ho incontrato il muratore gli ho chiesto il preventivo del terrazzo se lo aveva fatto , mi ha detto di si  ma me lo da fra qualche giorno, gli ho chiesto di dirmi il prezzo  per 22 metri quadri non togliendo il mattonato vecchio che sta bene  piu strati di resina con rette e verticali nuovi e posizionare mattonelle klinker antigelo che compro io , supera i duemila euro ahm ahm .


Poco o tanto, vengono incassati in tre giorni


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poco o tanto, vengono incassati in tre giorni


Cosa vuol dire incassati in 3 gg?
Anche io pago subito, a lavoro finito,previo acconto.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque,sono contento per te.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire incassati in 3 gg?
> Anche io pago subito, a lavoro finito,previo acconto.


Bisognerebbe risalire la conversazione.
Era per dire che ognuno trova le spese per nido a baby-sitter onerose o no, ma dipende dagli introiti. Se un imbianchino prende 2000€ per tre giorni di lavoro, non dovrebbe trovare costosa la tariffa di un asilo nido.


----------



## Vera (12 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe risalire la conversazione.
> Era per dire che ognuno trova le spese per nido a baby-sitter onerose o no, ma dipende dagli introiti. Se un imbianchino prende 2000€ per tre giorni di lavoro, non dovrebbe trovare costosa la tariffa di un asilo nido.


Detto così sembra che gli imbianchini siano ricchi quando in realtà non è affatto così.


----------



## patroclo (12 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe risalire la conversazione.
> Era per dire che ognuno trova le spese per nido a baby-sitter onerose o no, ma dipende dagli introiti. Se un imbianchino prende 2000€ per tre giorni di lavoro, non dovrebbe trovare costosa la tariffa di un asilo nido.


Il tuo modo di porre la questione è fuorviante e tendenzioso. Secondo il tuo modo di scrivere un artigiano si porterebbe a casa 25000 € netti al mese. Personalmente non ne conosco.....


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Detto così sembra che gli imbianchini siano ricchi quando in realtà non è affatto così.


Forse non hai idea di cosa pensino le tasse!!Inoltre se un dipendente rimane a casa in malattia,non perde quasi nulla, l'imbianchino non lavora. E chi non lavora non fa a l'amore!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Detto così sembra che gli imbianchini siano ricchi quando in realtà non è affatto così.


Oddio il marito della mia amica ha 50 anni fa l’imbianchino e hanno comprato 4 case. Due soldini li ha fatti eh


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Inoltre una buona pittura


Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio il marito della mia amica ha 50 anni fa l’imbianchino e hanno comprato 4 case. Due soldini li ha fatti eh


Una volta facevano soldi, lavoravano molto in nero adesso è finita. Inoltre i costi delle pitture sono aumentati a dismisura. Una buona pittura bianca traspirante, viaggia a 4/5 euro al Lt. Anche se loro la pagano meno, parliamo di cifre alte comunque.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio il marito della mia amica ha 50 anni fa l’imbianchino e hanno comprato 4 case. Due soldini li ha fatti eh


Il cugino dell'amico del mio amico, è il vice di Bezos, me lo ha detto lui.
Ssssh....... Non dirlo a nessuno. Se lo sa il fisco,è finito.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Il cugino dell'amico del mio amico, è il vice di Bezos, me lo ha detto lui.
> Ssssh....... Non dirlo a nessuno. Se lo sa il fisco,è finito.


Non ho inventato nulla
E non è un sentito dire
Ha imbiancato anche casa mia. 
E li conosco bene
Infatti ora ha rallentato il lavoro visto che ha le case da lasciare ai due figli più la loro casa è una seconda in montagna


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio il marito della mia amica ha 50 anni fa l’imbianchino e hanno comprato 4 case. Due soldini li ha fatti eh


aveva operai credo ? se lavori solo  stai bene  ma non case a volontà , io ne ho perchè ho ereditato.
Chiedete a me che lo sono stato per 56 anni , mio padre e miei zii come pure mio nonno


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> aveva operai credo ? se lavori solo  stai bene  ma non case a volontà , io ne ho perchè ho ereditato.
> Chiedete a me che lo sono stato per 56 anni , mio padre e miei zii come pure mio nonno


Lui e il fratello


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui e il fratello


Scusatemi, .......
potremmo tornare,al 2 anello dell'inferno,che sembra sia molto più interessante!


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Scusatemi, .......
> potremmo tornare,al 2 anello dell'inferno,che sembra sia molto più interessante!


Non che mi piaccia la confusione, ma ogni tanto vedere un po' di gente nuova.... magari...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di porre la questione è fuorviante e tendenzioso. Secondo il tuo modo di scrivere un artigiano si porterebbe a casa 25000 € netti al mese. Personalmente non ne conosco.....


Non moltiplico. Però non sono proprio tra chi ha un basso reddito.


----------



## ionio36 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non moltiplico. Però non sono proprio tra chi ha un basso reddito.


Una pietra sopra?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Una pietra sopra?


Per cosa?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Niente, dai era una battuta.


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Una pietra sopra?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per cosa?





ionio36 ha detto:


> Niente, dai era una battuta.


Secondo me @ionio36 si è stufato di questo argomento (dopo averlo alimentato )


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Secondo me @ionio36 si è stufato di questo argomento (dopo averlo alimentato )


Sul costo della pittura forse hai letto male!
Io ho partecipato,dando un contributo.
Era su questa discussione che dicevo di metterci una pietra. Mi sembrava ovvio!
Capisco che quasi nessuno sappia cosa è il secondo anello dell'inferno ddi Dante. Comunque, pochi leggono gli altri post, ma quasi tutti vogliono scrivere la loro. Lo equiparo al non ascoltare.


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Capisco che quasi nessuno sappia cosa è il secondo anello dell'inferno ddi Dante.


Credo invece che quasi tutti abbiano ben presente il quinto canto della Divina Commedia, è il più inflazionato... non so che considerazione tu abbia delle persone con cui ti interfacci, a questo punto


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo invece che quasi tutti abbiano ben presente il quinto canto della Divina Commedia, è il più inflazionato... non so che considerazione tu abbia delle persone con cui ti interfacci, a questo punto


Con te pessima



Martes ha detto:


> Credo invece che quasi tutti abbiano ben presente il quinto canto della Divina Commedia, è il più inflazionato... non so che considerazione tu abbia delle persone con cui ti interfacci, a questo punto


Sei avvocato difensore?



ionio36 ha detto:


> Sei avvocato difensore?


Io penso che le altre persone (di solito chi ho di fronte),siano più preparate ed anche più intelligenti di me. Questo come presupposto. Il dire che non pretendo,sta a dire, che a molti può non interessare e non che siano ignoranti,come sottilmente hai voluto tu mettermi "in bocca". Cosi come,ugualmente, io sono ignorante su molte cose, un po' perché non mi interessano, un po' perché non sono in grado di capirle. Comunque quando non so una cosa,chiedo o mi documento,almeno provo ad aggiornarmi ed a imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Ovviamente ognuno poi fa come vuole.


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> *Io penso che le altre persone (di solito chi ho di fronte),siano più preparate ed anche più intelligenti di me*. *Questo come presupposto.* Il dire che non pretendo,sta a dire, che a molti può non interessare e non che siano ignoranti,come sottilmente hai voluto tu mettermi "in bocca". Cosi come,ugualmente, io sono ignorante su molte cose, un po' perché non mi interessano, un po' perché non sono in grado di capirle. Comunque quando non so una cosa,chiedo o mi documento,almeno provo ad aggiornarmi ed a imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Ovviamente ognuno poi fa come vuole.


Vedi, ognuno ha i suoi punti deboli.
Io ad esempio mi infastidisco quando qualcuno vuole pilotare le discussioni (e tale mi è suonato il tuo "mettiamoci una pietra sopra"... al limite la metterai tu sei vuoi ma, come tu stesso dici, ognuno fa come vuole) e quando si generalizza perché si sente di non esser stati capiti (come hai fatto nel dire "capisco che quasi nessuno sappia... ecc"): da qui i miei commenti, che son suonati immagino fastidiosi e provocatori.
Ma come mai il grassetto? Perché ti senti così "inferiore"?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ok sei fatto così!! Non ti replicò più. Non ne vali la pena. Adios


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ps sei il classico piantagione!


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2021)

Mi sa che Ionio c'è rimasto male    

P. S. Ionio, Martes tiene figa. Non cazzo


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che Ionio c'è rimasto male
> 
> P. S. Ionio, Martes tiene figa. Non cazzo


Sì però anche te, che termini!


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok sei fatto così!! Non ti replicò più. Non ne vali la pena. Adios


Scusami, non volevo fare il gatto nero attaccato ai coglioni... anzi speravo di rendere il diverbio costruttivo 

...è proprio vero: di buone intenzioni son lastricate le vie dell'inferno...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì però anche te, che termini!


Era solo per metterlo a suo agio


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che Ionio c'è rimasto male
> 
> P. S. Ionio, Martes tiene figa. Non cazzo


Siete amici?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che Ionio c'è rimasto male
> 
> P. S. Ionio, Martes tiene figa. Non cazzo


Buon per lui, anche io ne tengo,.........una solo, ma poi sotto sotto,sono tutte uguali o no?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque lo ho bannato perché per fortuna con chi parlare li scelgo io. Almeno questo spero possa fare!


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Buon per lui, anche io ne tengo,.........una solo, ma poi sotto sotto,sono tutte uguali o no?


ma hai capito che Martes è una donna o no?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma hai capito che Martes è una donna o no?


No,purtroppo sono un po' ingenuo. Forse per questo vado molto d'accordo con le donne(colleghe e non),perché non giudico in base al sesso(ero l'unico maschio con 6 donne in famiglia).Per me le persone o sono intelligenti o non lo sono! Comunque ingenuo, non penso voglia dire stupido.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2021)

sul punto dubiterei


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Buon per lui, anche io ne tengo,.........una solo, ma poi sotto sotto,sono tutte uguali o no?


Ehm.. Come cercavo disperatamente di spiegarti, si tratta di una LEI

Ma te capisci sempre tutto così al volo o c'è qualcuno che ti aiuta?


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul punto dubiterei


Quale punto?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Quale punto?


quello esclamativo


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2021)

Oddio mi sento male   

Speriamo di riprendersi con la Juve


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok, comunque l'intelligenza che intendo io, è quella emotiva. Cioè,quando una persona capisce, che chi ha davanti non è un oggetto, ma ne coglie le sfumature,anche senza entrare nel personale. Poi è chiaro che non è detto che le 2 persone siano conciliabili.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oddio mi sento male
> 
> Speriamo di riprendersi con la Juve


ma anche no


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui e il fratello


anche io e mio fratello ma tutte ste case non le ho fatte , eppure avevo conventi , appartamenti , e persone influenti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oddio mi sento male
> 
> Speriamo di riprendersi con la Juve


Andata maluccio direi


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2021)

Martes foina - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				



Martes foina è la faina.


----------



## ionio36 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Andata maluccio direi


Ho sempre sostenuto che la Juve è la provinciale d'Europa.


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Martes foina - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, però vedi spleen cosa capita ad avere nick e avatar "asessuati"? ...ben mi sta


----------



## spleen (14 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Eh, però vedi spleen cosa capita ad avere nick e avatar "asessuati"? ...ben mi sta


Ne abbiamo giusto parlato...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Eh, però vedi spleen cosa capita ad avere nick e avatar "asessuati"? ...ben mi sta


Soprattutto i baffi...eh


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Andata maluccio direi


Si, direi sì di 

Tra me e te mi sa che ride solo @perplesso


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> No,purtroppo sono un po' ingenuo. Forse per questo vado molto d'accordo con le donne(colleghe e non),perché non giudico in base al sesso(ero *l'unico maschio con 6 donne in famiglia)*.Per me le persone o sono intelligenti o non lo sono! Comunque ingenuo, non penso voglia dire stupido.


Praticamente inebriato dagli estrogeni.
Scherzo eh, non mi bannare. Almeno non subito.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, direi sì di
> 
> Tra me e te mi sa che ride solo @perplesso


in effetti mi sono divertito ieri


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti mi sono divertito ieri


Perché sei una merdina.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché sei una merdina.


sulla vittoria dello Spezia col Milan non direi proprio


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla vittoria dello Spezia col Milan non direi proprio


Mi riferivo, ovviamente, alla tua gioia per la sconfitta della Juve. Spezia? Esiste Spezia in serie A?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi riferivo, ovviamente, alla tua gioia per la sconfitta della Juve. Spezia? Esiste Spezia in serie A?


certo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché sei una merdina.


Confermo...molto più di una merdina


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi riferivo, ovviamente, alla tua gioia per la sconfitta della Juve. Spezia? Esiste Spezia in serie A?


Solo per quest’anno


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi riferivo, ovviamente, alla tua gioia per la sconfitta della Juve. Spezia? Esiste Spezia in serie A?


La squadre di Spezia ha vinto un campionato! “
Nel suo albo d'oro lo *Spezia* Calcio può vantare un titolo nazionale, grazie alla vittoria *del campionato di guerra del* 1944 conseguita dai VV.FF. *Spezia*, un club *a* esso affiliato; tale successo fu ufficialmente riconosciuto dalla FIGC come titolo "onorifico" (ovvero non equiparabile allo "scudetto") nel 2002.”










						Divisione Nazionale 1944 - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La squadre di Spezia ha vinto un campionato! “
> Nel suo albo d'oro lo *Spezia* Calcio può vantare un titolo nazionale, grazie alla vittoria *del campionato di guerra del* 1944 conseguita dai VV.FF. *Spezia*, un club *a* esso affiliato; tale successo fu ufficialmente riconosciuto dalla FIGC come titolo "onorifico" (ovvero non equiparabile allo "scudetto") nel 2002.”
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok


----------



## ionio36 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, ok


Un vero scudetto! Non come quella squadra che se li aumenta!


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La squadre di Spezia ha vinto un campionato! “
> Nel suo albo d'oro lo *Spezia* Calcio può vantare un titolo nazionale, grazie alla vittoria *del campionato di guerra del* 1944 conseguita dai VV.FF. *Spezia*, un club *a* esso affiliato; tale successo fu ufficialmente riconosciuto dalla FIGC come titolo "onorifico" (ovvero non equiparabile allo "scudetto") nel 2002.”
> 
> 
> ...


primas o poi bestemmianti ed ubriachi marceremo sotto la FIGC per farci assegnare lo scudetto a pieno titolo, altrimenti gli scateniamo contro le più acute forme del disagio mentale che conosco personalmente


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch’io capisco perché esistono nidi e poi scuole per tutti dai tre anni. Quindi i nonni semmai si prendono cura dei nipoti da una certa ora fino al rientro dei genitori. Un paio d’ore, se si fanno otto ore.
> Invece io vedo non mettere in discussione nulla se non la genitorialità e mettendola pure su un piano economico.
> Tutto il resto invece è intoccabile.
> È un punto di vista è una scelta di vita.
> ...


 Apparteniamo a due generazioni diverse brunetta 
E ognuno fa le sue scelte come dici tu 
Io ci tenevo a realizzarmi  nel lavoro non credo  sia una cosa da condannare 
Se vivessimo in un paese più corretto come welfare ci sarebbero orari più elastici nidi accessibili telelavoro ecc
Invece c'è x pochi 
Io ho la fortuna adesso di lavorare per un'azienda fantastica sotto questo punto di vista ma all epoca in altra società ho faticato 
Anche mia mamma mi diceva rinuncia e cercati un ptime ..certo vado a fare la segretaria o il call center ho studiato x questo 
Ho tenuto duro e i miei figli sono sereni ma so io le corse che ho fatto 
I nonni se lavorano non hanno manco quelle due ore dalle 16 alle  18 comunque ...
Il punto di vista economico è che sei sei in due a lavorare a 1600 euro devi x forza lavorare in due senza nonni e dura 
Ugualmente se vuoi realizzarti ma almeno hai i soldi x gli aiuti 
Stare a casa x me non era contemplato non è ciò che volevo x me stessa 
D altronde siamo uno dei paesi con più basso tasso di donne lavoratrici al sud poi apriti cielo 
Tutto qui


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre desiderato  , se in caso mi sarei posto il problema ma non c'è mai stato bisogno, ricordo che il prtoblema sarebbe stato solo per i primi tre anni , poi l'asilo  è stata una passeggiata , il lavoro di mia moglie era di 6 ore quindi  non credo che il problema  è stato importante , tra il primo e il secondo  ci siamo dati 5 anni e sai perchè? cosi quando quello faceva la prima elementare l'altro poteva essere seguito dalla nonna ,. A tu capi , scherzo le soluzioni si trovano se si ha piacere di trovarle insieme , ecco perchè siamo insieme da moltissimo tempo , non mi far ricordare cosa mi manca


ancora ti manca ??nn molli eh


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ancora ti manca ??nn molli eh


che vuoi fare  noi maschietti  deponiamo le armi solo per disfunzioni e malattie ma chi ha solo problemini  giunturali facilmente risolvibili con sport e movimento li funziona sempre


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Aggiungo,anche un po' di Serenoa Repens


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Me la Ha consigliata l'urologo, devo dire che in aggiunta a quanto scritto da Olo, aiuta sicuramente. Cicli di 3 mesi + 1di pausa.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Me la Ha consigliata l'urologo, devo dire che in aggiunta a quanto scritto da Olo, aiuta sicuramente. Cicli di 3 mesi + 1di pausa.


per adesso ancora no anche se una visitina la devo prendere , quel integratore che parli non mi serve prendo solo un integratore per la cartilagine dall'olanda, ciclo 3 mesi  e uno di pausa


----------

